# Ashton Shawlette Knit-A-Long (KAL)



## stevieland

Welcome to the Ashton Shawlette Knit-a-Long (KAL)! Anyone knitting the Ashton Shawlette is welcome to participate. Ive seen this done on other sites and thought it would work well for this shawl, since so many of you requested the pattern. We can all knit the shawl together and offer support and encouragement to each other.

Here is the link to the Ashton Shawlette Free Pattern thread where you can pick up your pattern via PDF download:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html#767895

So how does this work? You can talk about your progress, post pictures, ask questions, discuss yarn selection or anything to do with knitting the shawl. More experienced shawl/lace knitters can answer questions if they like. I will post general info, answer questions and offer suggestions about various aspects of the pattern as we go along.

No one has to participate that does not want to, but for those who do, it might provide a nice support group atmosphere and fun learning experience. Even if you dont join the discussion, you really should keep an eye on the thread to keep up-to-date on the information offered there.

Since I need to knit another Ashton for a friend for Christmas, I will knit right along with yall. I can post pictures of my progress so you can see what your shawl is supposed to look like after each chart is completed.

Once I realized how many people were going to be knitting this shawl over the next few months, I was concerned that I just dont have enough time in the day to answer questions as quickly as I would like. (I do work full time and have to give a bit of attention to my poor, patient husband on occasion!) With the KAL, if you have a burning question, you could post on the thread and possibly get a quicker answer. I will still be available to answer private questions via PM and will respond as soon as possible.

So whether you are an experienced shawl knitter or just starting out, please join us here as we knit the Ashton Shawlette together. How does that sound? Are you ready to KAL?


----------



## dinahflo

On buying yarn what percentage of the yarn has to be a natural fiber so that it can be blocked? Sorry for this newbie question...


----------



## stevieland

Thanks! That yarn was delicious. The lady who dyes it had an Etsy shop that is now closed unfortunately. She used all natural dyes, I think that was some sort of nut. I have one more skein of it.



DanaKay said:


> Dee,
> That is a beautiful shawl. You do lovely work. Looks like a light shell pink colorway.
> What yarn did you use to knit Tilia?





dinahflo said:


> On buying yarn what percentage of the yarn has to be a natural fiber so that it can be blocked? Sorry for this newbie question...


Personally, I only use 100% natural fibers for all my knitting. (I am fortunate to live near at least 6 really fine LYSs and have my choice of many types of yarns.) And so I can get a hard block with wet blocking, which is my preference. I like very pointy points and I stretch it very tightly.

But check out this thread:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48702-1.html regarding blocking acrylic. I would say to use this if you have 75% or more acrylic for best results. Anyone have any other suggestions?

Mccreamg got a nice block out of acrylic, but you have to kill it per her instructions. Acrylic is manufactured with memory to go back to wherever it started when wet, so you cannot wet block, which is the traditional method of lace blocking. If you steam it per mccreamg's instructions, you kill the memory of the acrylic to go back and it gets thinner and drapier.

It's a matter of personal preference and what you can get.


----------



## Deeknits

Squirrely Shirley said:


> I am so excited -- bought my yarn yesterday and started last night. Except for a couple of redos, everything is going great -- the charts are easy to understand and follow. As others have said, I need to pay attention -- no TV watching, at least at this time.
> Yarn I purchased is Pagewood Farm, Hand Dyed Sock Yarn - Denali - Color: Golden. Merino Superwash 80% and Nylon 20%.
> The picture (if comes through) shows Ashton ending at row 4 of chart 2.
> I love it -- Thanks so much Dee -- you are a special lady.
> Shirley


I love it! The color is so cheerful...good job!


----------



## BubbyJ

Dee, you never cease to amaze! I want you to know that because of you I've completed the Cranbourne shawl -- just have to block it tomorrow. Wanted to finish it before we leave, so made it shorter than it called for...but it's really nice (for me)! Will post a pic when it's blocked, if I get a minute.


----------



## stevieland

BubbyJ said:


> Dee, you never cease to amaze! I want you to know that because of you I've completed the Cranbourne shawl -- just have to block it tomorrow. Wanted to finish it before we leave, so made it shorter than it called for...but it's really nice (for me)! Will post a pic when it's blocked, if I get a minute.


That's a beautiful pattern. I can't wait to see yours...


----------



## Northernrobin

a caution for those who are just starting..the easiest place to make an error is on the easiest rows...when I started row with the 17 number in it, and saw all of those K blocks I just knitted along and totally missed the 2 YOs before and after the center stitch.
Luckily for me..I paused to "read" the pattern after the following p row and saw that "something" was not right...that life line I put in "just for fun'..turned out to be a tool for my rescue action. 

1 I am now a firm believer in lifelines.

2. I am now a firm believer in "reading" the rows, not just the pattern.


3. hope that I will not repeat this simple error for the remainder of the shawl.

and have to say..that even with the cupping, when I saw my work in passing last night, my response was.."oh that is so pretty!"

thank you Stevieland for this KAL..what a nice service for learning knitters!


----------



## Northernrobin

that Tilia shawl is impressive!


----------



## Pocahontas

Northernrobin, you spelled it out very well. Thanks to Dee, we have the best possible opportunity to learn lace knitting. I have a ways to go on my Ashton but staying in touch with this thread and having all of Dee's input and guidance has given me the confidence and tools needed to complete a beautiful piece of work. It is also very helpful to read the thoughts of others on what works and what doesn't. What a great learning experience.


----------



## stevieland

Northernrobin said:


> ..... 2. I am now a firm believer in "reading" the rows, not just the pattern.
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 3. hope that I will not repeat this simple error for the remainder of the shawl.
> 
> (little voice.... I did it again last night!)...!


----------



## Bethknits79

Sad news! I got to the fifth repeat of chart 2a and had just taken out my lifeline to put it in a new spot and realized my stitch count was off. I tried to tink back(which I thought I did correctly) but something was still off so I had to rip it out and start over!! So from now on I will be leaving in all lifelines until I am done. I get to enjoy knitting this again!! Thanks for all the kind comments about the picture I posted.


----------



## mamared1949

Having knit this once and starting a second one, I find it easier to do the second time, cause you know what it is supposed to look like and you kind of remember the stitches as you go.

The first one I knitted was what I call a "hot mess", because the count was always off. The one I am knitting now I count every row to make sure I have the right number of stitches.

Yes it looks like a blob until I took it off of the needles, and the blocking really brought it to life.

On the one I am knitting now I think I am going to add a couple more repeats of chart 2, as my other one seems really small. Because this is the first thing in my 50 years of knitting that I blocked, I don't think I pulled it enough and that could be the reason it seems small.

Any way the one I am working on is going along fine, I am on the 4th repeat of chart 2.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Northernrobin said:


> a caution for those who are just starting..the easiest place to make an error is on the easiest rows...when I started row with the 17 number in it, and saw all of those K blocks I just knitted along and totally missed the 2 YOs before and after the center stitch.


I am with you. I not only missed the middle 2 YO's once but twice when I started the repeat. Guess I am a slow learner. I, too, looked at all the knits and forgot to add the middle section -- I even read the instructions several times. But all came out -- I, too, noticed the pattern wasn't right pretty soon. Got to concentrate!

Love the Ashton and good luck to all of you who are taking the plunge. I am enjoying it (even with having to rip occasionally).
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

knittingnewbie said:


> Sad news! I got to the fifth repeat of chart 2a and had just taken out my lifeline to put it in a new spot and realized my stitch count was off. I tried to tink back(which I thought I did correctly) but something was still off so I had to rip it out and start over!! So from now on I will be leaving in all lifelines until I am done. I get to enjoy knitting this again!! Thanks for all the kind comments about the picture I posted.


Boo Hoo!!!! Not to the beginning! I like your attitude though, get to enjoy knitting it again.... that's the way to look at it. Practice does make perfect.

But.....

For anyone who has to rip back like this, you can rip back until it is correct and then just put the stitches back on the needles, making sure the leg of each stitch is in the front of the needle. You don't need to have a lifeline in place. You can usually tell when it is correct, because it looks right. You know what I mean.

I don't use lifelines, but I sure do rip back from time to time. I just *very carefully *pull the yarn out of that last row that I am ripping out and always rip back until I am left with a purl row. (You can tell it's a purl row because the yarn overs are not just the one strand like on the RS row.)

I usually use a smaller needle when I am putting the good row on the needles. Just knit off that smaller needles with the correct size needle for the next row and it won't make any difference.

You can use that starch trick I told you about. If you learn how to do this without a lifeline and get used to it, it is pretty easy really. You just have to be careful.

Just look at the chart and you can figure out where you are so you can pick up again. You can even mark how many rows you rip back if that helps. So if you screw up on Row 11, rip that row, and then if you rip out four more rows you would have row 6 on your needles ready to start row 7 again.

How do you double check that? Look at the chart. Then look at your knitting. The last RS row you would have on the needles is row 5. So check that your knitting has 3 knit stitches after the first YO, and the YO SSK combo, then the 10 knit stitches, etc. *You don't even have to count your stitches!* Really, you don't. *You just have to look at what is on your needle and verify* yo ssk, 10 knit st, yo, ssk, 10 knit st, etc, until you get the the center and verify Yo, KI (center)YO, and then check the chart going forward. And what is this called? Reading your knitting!!

I've done this with very fine lace weight and ripped out 3,000 stitches before at the end of a shawl back to a row that had over 500 stitches. With no lifeline in place!! Yeah, I live to live dangerously. Not very pleasant but the alternative of actually having a mistake (gasp!) makes me do it every time. :lol:


----------



## Northernrobin

this am..my son was pacing...and the cats were knocking stuff off of counters..and I...had to rip back again I hadn't gotten that far so I just ripped back to the same lifeline again...next time stuff is happening..I am NOT knitting..it will be break time...I was one stitch off..and it was on the same row I was on..thought about just keeping going..but I did not.


----------



## CathyAnn

knittingnewbie said:


> Sad news! I got to the fifth repeat of chart 2a and had just taken out my lifeline to put it in a new spot and realized my stitch count was off. I tried to tink back(which I thought I did correctly) but something was still off so I had to rip it out and start over!! So from now on I will be leaving in all lifelines until I am done. I get to enjoy knitting this again!! Thanks for all the kind comments about the picture I posted.


I did that too after just finishing the second repeat of chart 2. Had to rip it all out and start over. You have my deepest sympathy!  Now, I leave in all of my lifelines, and just add new ones. I feel much more secure that way... . One of these days, when I feel more confident, Dee, I will try it with the spray starch.


----------



## Northernrobin

I have finished the first time through the 2nd chart..had to take out 2 partial rows, but all is well now. am a morning person..so it hard, but I try to stop working on it in the evening, when I am more likely to errors.

am putting in life lines after each repeat/chart and leaving them in. 

contemplating how many extra repeats to do..am only 5ft 2 inches..dont want to overdo..but want a functional , warm shawl. with the life lines in I can see how big each repeat will be this will help me calculate what I need.
Have stopped using the markers..they just get in the way..the YOs are good enough landmarks . seem to making mistakes or getting "lost" on the rows with the 5s in them. The rows of the most action. My speed is increasing as the pattern becomes more familiar..and I get into the swing of knitting again.


----------



## shirley m

Hope to post picture for Stevie. I was doing a lot of unpicking until I realised I was leaving out row 9 of the leaf bud chart, so now it's going ahead. I didn't realise that the yarn had a black stretch, but that is what sock is like, isn't?Shirley.


----------



## Pocahontas

Shirley, that's working out nicely. It is so interesting to see this pattern done in so many yarns.


----------



## Bethknits79

I tried not once but several times to rip back only a row or two but I kept missing something and my stitch count was always off. I can't handle having mistakes and I knew that mistake was there in the beginning anyway...... So I just decided to rip it out. The second time has been much faster though! Now I'm almost done with the fourth repeat. Thanks for your advice, maybe next time I'll try picking up the stitches with a smaller needle. Good to know.


----------



## Grammy Bert

I am on Chart 2, third repeat, and just realized that I have been knitting
the two border stitches on the purl rows, but I did purl the center stitch.
Will this affect the beauty of the shawl in any way? Hope not, because I will not
be frogging! This is a trial run. "When you know better, you do better."

Thanks! Thanks! Thanks!


----------



## stevieland

shirley m said:


> Hope to post picture for Stevie. I was doing a lot of unpicking until I realised I was leaving out row 9 of the leaf bud chart, so now it's going ahead. I didn't realise that the yarn had a black stretch, but that is what sock is like, isn't?Shirley.


I think this looks really cool! I've never done a shawl with the self patterning sock yarn, but I love the little black and white speckles. You've done a really good job here, Shirley. I can't wait to see how it turns out. The colors are very pretty.



Grammy Bert said:


> I am on Chart 2, third repeat, and just realized that I have been knitting
> the two border stitches on the purl rows, but I did purl the center stitch.
> Will this affect the beauty of the shawl in any way? Hope not, because I will not
> be frogging! This is a trial run. "When you know better, you do better."
> 
> Thanks! Thanks! Thanks!


Do you mean that you are knitting the two border stitches and then purling all the way across? I assume you do since you said you purled the center stitch. Because if you are, that is exactly what you are supposed to be doing. So you are just fine!


----------



## Northernrobin

am up up to the 3rd repeat for chart 2...had to tick back 3 times . by "reading the pattern" and being willing to stop as soon as I noticed an issue have avoided ripping out back to the life lines. 

I really think the trick to knitting lace is..

1. stop as soon as you know something is off ( frequently its the same row you are still on)...

2. do not push the knitting time..stop when there are distractions and stop before you get tired so that you are less likely to lose concentration.


----------



## Northernrobin

I am wondering if you could give us an idea of how much bigger a shawl is, on average, upon its being blocked ( compared with pre blocked measurements)..so that those who wish to knit a larger one can have some idea of how far to continue knitting. thank you very much..for the pattern, the encouragement, and the advice.


----------



## nanciann

Northernrobin said:


> I am wondering if you could give us an idea of how much bigger a shawl is, on average, upon its being blocked ( compared with pre blocked measurements)..so that those who wish to knit a larger one can have some idea of how far to continue knitting. thank you very much..for the pattern, the encouragement, and the advice.


This depends on what yarn you use and the size of your needles...plus they way you knit (loose/tight).
I knit to gauge usually and did this shawl in a lace weight yarn with a size three needle and did 9 repeats of Chart 2. My shawl is 59" x 31". Whew! I caught a mistake in my typing that would have really confused you....hit the foot mark ' instead of the inches"....LOL....What a shawl that would have been...


----------



## stevieland

Northernrobin said:


> I am wondering if you could give us an idea of how much bigger a shawl is, on average, upon its being blocked ( compared with pre blocked measurements)..so that those who wish to knit a larger one can have some idea of how far to continue knitting. thank you very much..for the pattern, the encouragement, and the advice.


What Nanciann said what I would have said. There are so many considerations as she referenced. I am now going to cut and paste what I said on another thread about this issue....

All measurements must be considered approximate:

"My latest Ashton knitted per the pattern size has relaxed to about 50" x 25" from the blocked measurement of 52" x 26". I used fingering weight yarn on #5 needles per the pattern info.

Chart 2 done 2x measures about 4" blocked. That being the case, I think I could assume that if I had done chart 2 - 7x the shawl would measure about 54"/56" blocked give or take an inch or so. And about 58"/60" blocked if you go to 9x. The length should be blocked out to half the width.

I just measured my finished shawl. Chart 2a and 3 and 4 together (the edge border) measure about 9 1/2" blocked. So if you decide to do 7x first and want to see how big your particular shawl would be, I would stretch out the long top edge of the shawl (where the two stitch garter border is) border and see what it measured stretched out. Then add the edge border measurement x2 (for each side) to guestimate how big your shawl is going to be.

I can get a pretty accurate guess as to how big any shawl is going to be by stretching it out like that, and then guessing how big the border is going to be based on how many rows are in it."

An additional consideration is how much yarn you have. Please note: You need about 27% more yarn to do the 7x repeat of the chart 2, and 45% more yarn to do the 9x size.

So if you have fingering weight yarn like i used, based upon that calculation, since I used 420 yards for the regular 5x Chart 2 size, would need another 155 yards or so to do the 7x size, and about 190 yards to do the 9x size.

This means that you need almost twice as much yarn to do the larger 9x size.

And all my calculations are based upon blocking that bad boy to within an inch of its life.

At 1am, my math skills are waning. Hope that helps....


----------



## Northernrobin

Dee..useful information , thanks..I figured to NOT run out of yarn. I have fingering..Lion Brand cream .a pound cone ( cones are somewhat annoying, cause the yarn kinks on you are you are trying to knit with it)...so having enough is not an issue. I knew it was a vague question..and that you would still have something useful to say..did not think of the stretch trick. My needle size is unknown until knit pic order arrives with a guage measuring gadget..( or if the addi lace set for Christmas has one). My guess is that it is a 4. I know knitting a swatch is vital..but..since it was a shawl ( and I was eager to start) "I skipped swatching" In this case I knew I could get away with it..but I did not think, until at this point about how much blocking would change the size.


----------



## stevieland

Northernrobin said:


> .... I know knitting a swatch is vital..but..since it was a shawl ( and I was eager to start) "I skipped swatching" In this case I knew I could get away with it..but I did not think, until at this point about how much blocking would change the size.


With shawls, I just start knittin'. I consider the first 20 rows or so my swatch. If I don't like the way it looks, then I switch needles and start over. I only swatch when designing, and then begrudgingly, to be frank.


----------



## mamared1949

I am getting ready to start chart3, which is where I had all of my problems with the first one I made. I am using #6 needles so it should be a little bigger and I also think that I can stretch it out more when I block it.


----------



## Northernrobin

now am starting to think about the blocking...keeping project away from our animals ( 2 cats, 1 dog) and the under surface..due to allergies all of our floors are hardwood. rather spend money on yarn than the blocking stuff so...I have some foam boards left over from Art Hobby..will use them and place a towel between the shawl and the boards. Just need to get some rust proof t pins..the directions are very clear that came with pattern...also thinking..
what to do when this is finished...


----------



## nanciann

also thinking..
what to do when this is finished...[/quote]
There is always Edwina or Elizabeth. I am trying to push Dee into designing more...I have only one more after I finish Elizabeth.


----------



## vgillies

I'm thinking....how am I ever going to finish all the things I have? and get to this beautiful shawl as well???


----------



## Northernrobin

The elizabth shawl is fabulous..but I am thinking ..socks..can't have too many of those..its cold here.


----------



## Northernrobin

a life line save!...I was working on line 5 of the 5th repeat of the second chart..and in the habit, as I knitted along, of watching the current YOs line up with the previous ones on other rows..when I noticed one missing stitch....I looked back and there it was..sitting free, resting on my previous life line..since the first 4 rows were mostly SS I was able to take a crochet hook and bring it up.

I guess this means one needs to be careful even on the easiest of rows..still glad I am using those things!


----------



## nanciann

Don't you just count your blessings when you can just pull up a mistake like that instead of tinking back or going all the way back to a lifeline?


----------



## Northernrobin

yes!...has me wondering though If I have dropped any other stitches..just one and I am in trouble..


----------



## shirley m

second attempt. Shirley.


----------



## Typsknits

Shirley your shawl is coming along really lovely and the colours are great. I am starting on the final chart and hope to have mine finished by Christmas Day!


----------



## Northernrobin

shirley, I am wondering when the color repeat will start, not at the edge of a row, but somewhere in the middle..so far it looks like you planned it so that the changes occur with each row..look forward to seeing the later work. I have bought some variegated yarn for socks.


----------



## Carolannknits

I am on the 4th repeat of row 2 using 2 strands of lace weight mystery yarn. I'll know when I block it how it reacts. I've had this yarn forever. The yarn I was going to use is too dark and too hard to see what I'm doing, so I decided to use this. I think I am going to do 7 repeats of chart 2 since I have so much of this yarn and I want a longer shawl. The color is a light purple.


----------



## mamared1949

Chart 3 is going to be the death of me. It is where I messed up on the first one I made and I had just finished row 9 when I spotted that one half of the shawl was coming out with the points and the other side is just a mish mash of nothing. 

I decided after chart 2a that I would not put in a life line, since I had not had to us it, and now look what happend. I have started tinking back stitch by stitch and found out that I missed several psso. What a dummy!! Big lesson learned. 

I guess it is better now than at the 25th row.


----------



## stevieland

shirley m said:


> second attempt. Shirley.


Looks really good! We all can't wait to see how the stripes end up.



Carolannknits said:


> I am on the 4th repeat of row 2 using 2 strands of lace weight mystery yarn. I'll know when I block it how it reacts. I've had this yarn forever. The yarn I was going to use is too dark and too hard to see what I'm doing, so I decided to use this. I think I am going to do 7 repeats of chart 2 since I have so much of this yarn and I want a longer shawl. The color is a light purple.


Very pretty. I like the texture of this one. It's going to be lovely when you are done.

*Can everyone who has completed a shawl post the following info for future reference:*

- what weight of yarn you used
- what needle size
- how much yarn you think you used
- what size shawl you ended up with
- how many repeats you did

This will help others who are going to knit the shawl anticipate the yardage, size, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Pontygirl

Stevieland

Will find out all the information as soon as I can, but, at the moment (don't laugh) I am laid up with gout. It is very painful.


----------



## alucalind

Northernrobin said:


> Dee..useful information , thanks..I figured to NOT run out of yarn. I have fingering..Lion Brand cream .a pound cone ( cones are somewhat annoying, cause the yarn kinks on you are you are trying to knit with it)...so having enough is not an issue. I knew it was a vague question..and that you would still have something useful to say..did not think of the stretch trick. My needle size is unknown until knit pic order arrives with a guage measuring gadget..( or if the addi lace set for Christmas has one). My guess is that it is a 4. I know knitting a swatch is vital..but..since it was a shawl ( and I was eager to start) "I skipped swatching" In this case I knew I could get away with it..but I did not think, until at this point about how much blocking would change the size.


You can take your needle and stick it through a piece of paper, then measure the hole it makes to get a size of the needle in a pinch. My mom always said pieces grew by about 5% when being blocked and it was crocheted. I think lace might grow that much if you're a loose knitter, but I have generally only seen a 1-2% size difference in lace ( I do knit a bit tight.) Shawls are really very tolerant of being larger and actually swing better and stay on better when a bit bigger.


----------



## Northernrobin

Knit Pick order finally arrived..I am knitting shawl with a size 4 needle..paused to really look at things part way through repeat of 5..there was one stitch..it just did not look right..decided to start over at the lifeline and redo, rather than take chance..when I am finished will weigh the wool remaining and guestimate amount used.

About the lifelines..put them in carefully if you hae to use them you will appreciate your care..I had couple of issues..maybe that is why things looked off.

Knit Pick order had some lovely yarn..I was thinking lace..its all lace weight..might have to make another shawl.


----------



## stevieland

alucalind said:


> You can take your needle and stick it through a piece of paper, then measure the hole it makes to get a size of the needle in a pinch. My mom always said pieces grew by about 5% when being blocked and it was crocheted. I think lace might grow that much if you're a loose knitter, but I have generally only seen a 1-2% size difference in lace ( I do knit a bit tight.) Shawls are really very tolerant of being larger and actually swing better and stay on better when a bit bigger.


In my experience with blocking many shawls, and as I mentioned I wet block very hard, my shawls can grow easily 25% to 35% depending on the pattern, how many yarn overs and how much the decreases in a given design "bunch up" the knitting. That Tilia shawl I pictured is sitting on a 42" round table and it was about that wide unblocked if I recall. It blocked to 72" so that is almost a 40% increase. If there is a lot of stockinette, the lace won't block out as big, but if there are a lot of yarn overs, it will increase big time.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, when purling the even rows, I've started to do what you suggested and not count the stitches. I'm calling back to myself the prior row stitches in the reverse order in which they were knitted. I'm finding this much more satisfactory. I can see immediately if I dropped a stitch, or any other error. THANKS FOR THAT TIP!

Because the yarn I'm using is lace weight and don't want a skimpy shawl, I had decided to knit chart 2 7X, but now that I'm on the sixth repeat row, I'll do 9X. I have enough yarn.


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> Dee, when purling the even rows, I've started to do what you suggested and not count the stitches. I'm calling back to myself the prior row stitches in the reverse order in which they were knitted. I'm finding this much more satisfactory. I can see immediately if I dropped a stitch, or any other error. THANKS FOR THAT TIP!
> 
> Because the yarn I'm using is lace weight and don't want a skimpy shawl, I had decided to knit chart 2 7X, but now that I'm on the sixth repeat row, I'll do 9X. I have enough yarn.


Good job. That is the main thing, to be aware of the stitches you are supposed to be knitting. YES!

I can't remember if I posted this already, but for anyone who wants to double check their counts after completing each chart before proceeding to the next chart, here are the revised counts that you will replace the numbers I have in red on the pattern as now written (5x size):

Chart 2 - 7x 227; 9x 275

Chart 2a - 7x 251; 9x 299

Chart 3 - 7x 303; 9x 351

Chart 4 to bind off - 7x 367; 9x 415

If I wrote that already, sorry, it's hard to keep up with so many pages!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Hi. In your instructions Stevieland you mentioned blocking wires. I have never heard of these or the kind of blocking that you mention. Can you, or anyone else explain, what these wires are and where do they go?


----------



## stevieland

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi. In your instructions Stevieland you mentioned blocking wires. I have never heard of these or the kind of blocking that you mention. Can you, or anyone else explain, what these wires are and where do they go?







That is a good video from knitpicks that shows the wires and how to use them and talks about how to block lace. You will get a nice straight edge if you use wires, and you can buy the wires and mats from Knitpicks.com at a reasonable price if you like. That's where I got mine.

I gave an alternative for using cotton yarn at the bottom of my blocking instruction page, but the concept is the same.

Follow the instructions per the video using the wires through the YO holes at the top of the shawl but use pins to pull out the points per my blocking instructions on the pattern.

Check all that out, or google "knitting blocking wires" for more videos as well.


----------



## funthreads623

hey, sorry to hear about the gout; yes, we have had quite a bit of it in our family (not me, thank God) have you heard about the cherries? eat a bunch of cherries, even if you can't find fresh ones, canned will do... it's like a miracle--really, really works.... !
take care!



Pontygirl said:


> Stevieland
> 
> Will find out all the information as soon as I can, but, at the moment (don't laugh) I am laid up with gout. It is very painful.


----------



## stevieland

Pontygirl said:


> Stevieland
> 
> Will find out all the information as soon as I can, but, at the moment (don't laugh) I am laid up with gout. It is very painful.


I too want to wish you to feel better. I can only imagine how much that must hurt. My ex had it very badly once and it was not pleasant to be sure. Good luck.


----------



## funthreads623

Dee, wouldn't the 190 yards in addition to the 420 only amount to about 45% more, instead of twice as much?



stevieland said:


> Northernrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if you could give us an idea of how much bigger a shawl is, on average, upon its being blocked ( compared with pre blocked measurements)..so that those who wish to knit a larger one can have some idea of how far to continue knitting. thank you very much..for the pattern, the encouragement, and the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> What Nanciann said what I would have said. There are so many considerations as she referenced. I am now going to cut and paste what I said on another thread about this issue....
> 
> All measurements must be considered approximate:
> 
> "My latest Ashton knitted per the pattern size has relaxed to about 50" x 25" from the blocked measurement of 52" x 26". I used fingering weight yarn on #5 needles per the pattern info.
> 
> Chart 2 done 2x measures about 4" blocked. That being the case, I think I could assume that if I had done chart 2 - 7x the shawl would measure about 54"/56" blocked give or take an inch or so. And about 58"/60" blocked if you go to 9x. The length should be blocked out to half the width.
> 
> I just measured my finished shawl. Chart 2a and 3 and 4 together (the edge border) measure about 9 1/2" blocked. So if you decide to do 7x first and want to see how big your particular shawl would be, I would stretch out the long top edge of the shawl (where the two stitch garter border is) border and see what it measured stretched out. Then add the edge border measurement x2 (for each side) to guestimate how big your shawl is going to be.
> 
> I can get a pretty accurate guess as to how big any shawl is going to be by stretching it out like that, and then guessing how big the border is going to be based on how many rows are in it."
> 
> An additional consideration is how much yarn you have. Please note: You need about 27% more yarn to do the 7x repeat of the chart 2, and 45% more yarn to do the 9x size.
> 
> So if you have fingering weight yarn like i used, based upon that calculation, since I used 420 yards for the regular 5x Chart 2 size, would need another 155 yards or so to do the 7x size, and about 190 yards to do the 9x size.
> 
> This means that you need almost twice as much yarn to do the larger 9x size.
> 
> And all my calculations are based upon blocking that bad boy to within an inch of its life.
> 
> At 1am, my math skills are waning. Hope that helps....
Click to expand...


----------



## gotridge

I'd like to try this for my daughter in law to be to use on her wedding day if it's chilly. I have a baby sport weight yarn #3. Do you think a size 7 or 8 needle would work?
Patti


----------



## stevieland

funthreads623 said:


> Dee, wouldn't the 190 yards in addition to the 420 only amount to about 45% more, instead of twice as much?
> 
> 
> Northernrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned the 45% more later in the message, I meant almost 1/2 again as much rather than twice as much. I stand corrected.... I do recall mentioning the math skills were waning....
> 
> 
> 
> gotridge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to try this for my daughter in law to be to use on her wedding day if it's chilly. I have a baby sport weight yarn #3. Do you think a size 7 or 8 needle would work?
> Patti
> 
> 
> 
> Either would be fine. Maybe swatch first to see which you like better.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gotridge

Love this pattern. Thanks for sharing it and for the support while making it. Did you slip the first stitch in each row?
Patti


----------



## stevieland

gotridge said:


> Love this pattern. Thanks for sharing it and for the support while making it. Did you slip the first stitch in each row?
> Patti


Nope. I rarely do that for these kinds of shawls. That way, you can really stretch them to block. Slipping the first stitch will tighten up the edges unless you leave it really really loose. It is personal choice though.

And you are very welcome.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Thanks Stevieland for the link re blocking.


----------



## gotridge

Already have 10 rows done For all those afraid of charts, it's really much easier once you get the hang of it. I recently started using charts and find it easier to follow. It's like anything new...once you try it a few times it becomes second nature. A bit of advise...us a sticky note and stick it on the chart under the row you are working on to help you keep track of where you are. Chat patterns are differnt for each pattern, and for this pattern it does not show you the first 2 K stitches or the middle K stitch. Using stitch markers in those spots will help you remember them. This chart is a mirror image so you will repeat the chart twice on a row. For example...K2 -follow chart - K1 - follow chart. Come on all you newbie charters...give it a try.
Patti


----------



## Northernrobin

I have to say that the single center stitch is bugging me..mine are pretty irregular..don't know if its technique ( 15 years since I last knit) or the YOs before and after or what..but I am wondering..what would happen if I were to replace it with 2 or 3 SS in place if the one..would that improve the stitch quality..? perhaps make that line of stitches too prominent?...Its a design preference of mine I think..I wish that line was not there..but if there are pairs of increases on either side of it..it cannot be made invisible can it?


----------



## gotridge

Once you block it, it will straighten out.


----------



## Northernrobin

about the slip stitch edge..I was reading on knittech..or is it techknit...? she has a way of using an crochet hook and adding a reinforcement chain stitch for the edge of a knitted project ..would it be appropriated to add this..After the blocking? Just for the purpose of increasing the longevity of the shawl?


----------



## Northernrobin

gotridge said:


> Once you block it, it will straighten out.


nice to know, Gotridge..thanks


----------



## stevieland

gotridge said:


> .... for this pattern it does not show you the first 2 K stitches or the middle K stitch. Using stitch markers in those spots will help you remember them. This chart is a mirror image so you will repeat the chart twice on a row. For example...K2 -follow chart - K1 - follow chart. Come on all you newbie charters...give it a try.
> Patti


There is a very detailed explanation of that for anyone who doesn't understand on the first page of the chart section as well as even more detail on the "For New Chart Users" section.



Northernrobin said:


> gotridge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you block it, it will straighten out.
> 
> 
> 
> nice to know, Gotridge..thanks
Click to expand...

Absolutely true! And further, if you find that you have a bigger YO on one side of the center stitch than the other, just pull the smaller one bigger until they are the same size.

Re: your not liking the spine.... You can always do make 1 left and make 1 right on either side of the center stitch if you prefer. You just need those increases there, but it does not have to be YOs. I personally love the way that looks, but I've done quite a few the other way I just told you. I would do it the way its written so you can see how it all blocks out, and then if you still don't like, do your next shawl without the YO increases.



Northernrobin said:


> about the slip stitch edge..I was reading on knittech..or is it techknit...? she has a way of using an crochet hook and adding a reinforcement chain stitch for the edge of a knitted project ..would it be appropriated to add this..After the blocking? Just for the purpose of increasing the longevity of the shawl?


I would not bother, really. No reason. Not for a shawl like this. You want that stretch of the garter border. Any reinforcement takes away from the elasticity. I'm sure that would be lovely for certain projects, just not this. If that is the techknitter site, well, that woman rocks. She is amazing. I learned a ton from that site.


----------



## Pontygirl

Thank you for the tip about the cherries, but I do not think I could eat them as I really hate cherries, the taste is horrible Yuk!!! but thank you anyway.


----------



## Northernrobin

quoteRe: your not liking the spine.... You can always do make 1 left and make 1 right on either side of the center stitch if you prefer. You just need those increases there, but it does not have to be YOs. I personally love the way that looks, but I've done quite a few the other way I just told you. I would do it the way its written so you can see how it all blocks out, and then if you still don't like, do your next shawl without the YO increases.quote

The Yos are great,,its just that "spine" as you call it. I am doing this as written..just wanted to know about other options...keeping the YOs there but widening that single SS spine..it occurred to me during the night that one could even have enough stitches in the center for a small cable pattern......


----------



## CraftyGryphon

Oh, yay, I found the KAL! I'm going to be starting this lovely this week (assuming I ever leave work), and I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Northernrobin

today the blocking wires arrived..and I finally got the 5th repeat finished..2 more to go..and then border time.


----------



## Pocahontas

Northernrobin said:


> today the blocking wires arrived..and I finally got the 5th repeat finished..2 more to go..and then border time.


If you ordered them from KnitPicks, be sure to wipe them down before you use them. I got some recently , didn't know to do that, and got grayish residue on a garment I was blocking.
Just FYI. Merry Christmas.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pocahontas said:


> Northernrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> today the blocking wires arrived..and I finally got the 5th repeat finished..2 more to go..and then border time.
> 
> 
> 
> If you ordered them from KnitPicks, be sure to wipe them down before you use them. I got some recently , didn't know to do that, and got grayish residue on a garment I was blocking.
> Just FYI. Merry Christmas.
Click to expand...

Thank you, Pocahontas, for the tip. I have just received a set of wires too, but ordered mine from Amazon.com. They're a "Product of Take It Personally," (it says on the label on the tube), a kit that includes everything you need except blocking mats.


----------



## Northernrobin

got mine from overstock.com..its also "take it personally", in the directions the blocker is urged to wash the wires before using...never used blocking wires before..am looking forward to it.


----------



## stevieland

I finished my 4th Ashton as a gift for a friend last night. She choose the yarn from my stash. I am not happy about the way the blue pooled but that is the chance you take with hand dyed. She loved it and that's what is important.

I used Malabrigo sock yarn, about 380 yds on US#6s. It blocked out to 56 x 28. This is a good example of it being very hard to estimate yardage from yarn to yarn. This used larger needles than my other three shawls, about the same thickness yarn, blocked out to a bigger size and used LESS YARN!!! Go figure. 

Anyway, as I ponder the mystery of how that was possible, I give you these pictures of the shawl on the blocking wires. I thought this might be helpful to some of you who may not have blocked a lace shawl before. If you combine these pics with the directions on the pattern, the whole process should make sense.


----------



## nanciann

It looks great! Must be that some yarns just stretch out more than others. Makes it interesting to see the different effects the yarns make. I love them all.
How was that yarn to work with?


----------



## Typsknits

Love the colours it is a gorgeous shawl! I am hoping to have mine finished this week am on row 9 of the last chart!


----------



## gotridge

It's breathtaking.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Pocahontas said:


> Northernrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> today the blocking wires arrived..and I finally got the 5th repeat finished..2 more to go..and then border time.
> 
> 
> 
> If you ordered them from KnitPicks, be sure to wipe them down before you use them. I got some recently , didn't know to do that, and got grayish residue on a garment I was blocking.
> Just FYI. Merry Christmas.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the tip, I used mine for the first time today and remembered your advice..


----------



## SunsetKnitting

As I already reported a while ago, I have ran out of yarn on the 13th row of the last chart and ordered another skein. With this busy Holiday time, the delivery to Canada takes ages, so I have started another one with a different yarn. It is Cherry Tree Hill Suri Lace Alpaca - one skein -466 yards. Question to those friends who used lace yarn in the same yardage. How many repeats of Chart 2 you did?


----------



## stevieland

SunsetKnitting said:


> As I already reported a while ago, I have ran out of yarn on the 13th row of the last chart and ordered another skein. With this busy Holiday time, the delivery to Canada takes ages, so I have started another one with a different yarn. It is Cherry Tree Hill Suri Lace Alpaca - one skein -466 yards. Question to those friends who used lace yarn in the same yardage. How many repeats of Chart 2 you did?


Now we know you use much more yarn than the average knitter, so you may get no more than 5x of that chart. That size might end up about 54-60" if you block hard. But that is just a wild guess. Don't hold me to it!!!

That being said, I would weigh the yarn when you finish 5x chart 2 and then go to the Shawl Percentage Calculator and figure out if you have enough to get another 2 repeats. The math is done a few pages ago by me on another post. If you haven't used that SPC before, PM me when you get to the 5x and I'll plug in the numbers and we can work it out together.


----------



## Deeknits

Dee....are you doing a lace bind off? I learned to do a lace bind off in that class and it's very stretchy. Or just a 'regular' bind off with a larger needle?

I just have to say I'm loving this! You have made a chart addicted lace knitter out of me! LOL! I just finished the 6x of Chart 2. I wish I'd thought to weigh the yarn after the 5x, looking at it I have a LOT left. But I have a second skein on the way just in case. A Nanciann said....you HAVE to design more!


----------



## Deeknits

I don't know if it means anything but after row 12, end of 6x of Chart 2...I have 51g of yarn left. The label says it's a 100g skein so I've used just about half.

On to 7x!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> I don't know if it means anything but after row 12, end of 6x of Chart 2...I have 51g of yarn left. The label says it's a 100g skein so I've used just about half.
> 
> On to 7x!


If you are at the end of 6x chart 2, and you want to go to 7x, you have completed only 33% of the shawl. So if you have 51 grams left, there is a very good chance you don't have enough. I used about 420 yards of my Ella Rae to knit both of the shawls I made out of that yarn and only had about 40 yards left, which would not have been enough to go 7x.

As I mention earlier, I used much less of the Malabrigo, but if you are weighing the actual yarn you are using, you are getting as accurate a gauge as is possible. So you might need to get more yarn. Since there are a bit more YOs at the end you might be closer to maybe using 40% already, but not 50%. I'd be curious how this turns out. Sorry to be the bearer of possibly bad news.

Yes, that bind off I use per the pattern notes is my favorite stretchy lace bind off that I always do loosely and with needles 2 sizes larger, using just using a DPN to do the job.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Now we know you use much more yarn than the average knitter, so you may get no more than 5x of that chart. That size might end up about 54-60" if you block hard. But that is just a wild guess. Don't hold me to it!!!

That being said, I would weigh the yarn when you finish 5x chart 2 and then go to the Shawl Percentage Calculator and figure out if you have enough to get another 2 repeats. The math is done a few pages ago by me on another post. If you haven't used that SPC before, PM me when you get to the 5x and I'll plug in the numbers and we can work it out together.[/quote]

Hi Dee, I tried to open the link you provided, but it did not work for me. So, I have already completed 5 repeats of Chart 2 and have 35.5 g left...


----------



## Northernrobin

I guess its true that one should always buy more yarn than you think that you will need...and thus a stash is begun or added to.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hi, all! I am embarrassed to say I haven't made any progress since my last post, but I have been reading up on the posts and progress of everyone else. Things around here have gotten hectic with the last week of work before the break and preparing for Christmas, but I also have the 26th off, and if I do NOTHING else, I will pick up Ashton and finish! My after Christmas projects also include Edwina (started some weeks ago) and another shawl...nah, I never bite off more than I can chew. Ha ha.

Meanwhile, happy knitting to all, and I will post my progress as soon as I possibly can!


----------



## Pocahontas

Please don't be embarassed. I was so excited to start mine - I've only done one repeat of chart 2. But I knew when I started that I really wouldn't have time to devote to it till after the holidays. I need to be alone and pay close attention when I'm knitting from the chart. My DH will be off work quite a bit till after New Years and he is a big, but loving distraction.


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> If you are at the end of 6x chart 2, and you want to go to 7x, you have completed only 33% of the shawl. So if you have 51 grams left, there is a very good chance you don't have enough. I used about 420 yards of my Ella Rae to knit both of the shawls I made out of that yarn and only had about 40 yards left, which would not have been enough to go 7x.
> 
> As I mention earlier, I used much less of the Malabrigo, but if you are weighing the actual yarn you are using, you are getting as accurate a gauge as is possible. So you might need to get more yarn. Since there are a bit more YOs at the end you might be closer to maybe using 40% already, but not 50%. I'd be curious how this turns out. Sorry to be the bearer of possibly bad news.
> 
> Yes, that bind off I use per the pattern notes is my favorite stretchy lace bind off that I always do loosely and with needles 2 sizes larger, using just using a DPN to do the job.


I already have an extra skein on the way. I'm not the math aficionado you are (!) but from your previous calculations I knew I wouldn't have enough, especially for 9x if I wanted to. So you aren't bearing bad news!

I need to go back and look again for the bind off notes. I didn't see them was why I asked about the method you used.


----------



## thegrape

Yay!! I'm done. I chose to experiment with this first as this was my first attempt at lace knitting. I used a sock yarn for my initial, Paton's Kroy and #6 needles. I learned some things along the way, most importantly learn to use a life line!. There was a little tinking done. Only do lace when you are alert, never late at night. I must say that the pattern was easy to follow. When I was finished though I had a very small blob of yarn and my family wondered if I had knitted anything at all. But when the blocking was complete the shawl is almost the size it should be, shy by maybe an inch. All in all I enjoyed it, even my husband commented on its beauty. Now I am off to make one as a gift for my MIL, who taught me to knit in the first place. This time with a little more expensive fingering weight yarn by Cascade.


----------



## stevieland

Wow. That is just amazing. I can't believe it is your first lace. You blocked it beautifully. I just love the yarn with the pattern. You should be very proud of yourself. You did a great job! 

Y'all have no idea how tickled I get seeing the pattern with all these different versions.


----------



## Pocahontas

Oh my, what a beautiful piece of work! It IS exciting to see how each yarn makes a special and unique shawl.


----------



## Deeknits

Wow...that's beautiful! I love how the stripes worked out. You did a great job!!


----------



## Knitpurple

Beautiful exciting to see the different shawls


----------



## Katsch

So lovely, soon... my lovely yarn is waiting for me.


----------



## Typsknits

That is just stunning!


----------



## Sorlenna

I have been working on mine today...have a few more rows to go and hope to get finished by the end of the week.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Thegrape, your shawl is beautiful!!! Love the colors!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

I love your shawl -- the colors and the way the yarn worked out is lovely. I may get mine done someday -- enjoying the journey.
Shirley


----------



## nanciann

You deserve the praise you are getting ... a beautiful shawl and a job very well done.


----------



## Sorlenna

I have made progress--two rows and the bind off to go.


----------



## Typsknits

I have finished my Ashton Shawl and I must say thanks to Stevieland for her patience and wonderful pattern she truly was a big help no matter what the problem was! I really enjoyed knitting the Ashton. I used Lincraft Splendour and it was in Autumn colours and used just a tad over 3 balls of 50gr.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Another great shawl!!! Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitpurple

Love the colors


----------



## stevieland

Typsknits said:


> I have finished my Ashton Shawl and I must say thanks to Stevieland for her patience and wonderful pattern she truly was a big help no matter what the problem was! I really enjoyed knitting the Ashton. I used Lincraft Splendour and it was in Autumn colours and used just a tad over 3 balls of 50gr.


You are most welcome. Look at what you accomplished! Your shawl is beautiful. I love the way the stripes turned out. You did a great job.

P.S. Love that quilt!


----------



## Sorlenna

Typsknits said:


> I used Lincraft Splendour and it was in Autumn colours and used just a tad over 3 balls of 50gr.


I love the colors! I finished the bind off last night and should get it blocked today...I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

I have finished my Ashton last night - was blocking at 3 a.m. 
Yarn: Cherry Tree Hill Suri Lace Alpaca (Witches Tea colorway) - one skein - lace / 2 ply - 50 g - 466 yards (21 inches of yarn left)
Needles: US 2½ - 3.0 mm
Did 6 repeats of Chart 2.

Thank you, Dee, for this wonderful pattern, thank you for all your help and support!!!! Are you going to publish it soon?


----------



## stevieland

Wow. That is beautiful Not much yarn left, eh? Whew. That was cutting it close. Love it!

I love the colors. It is delicate and exquisite. I love that you included the pre blocking blob to show others that it ain't pretty til it's blocked!

You said you did six repeats. Don't you mean 7x? Because six wouldn't work out right due to the math involved.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

stevieland said:


> You said you did six repeats. Don't you mean 7x? Because six wouldn't work out right due to the math involved.


Thank you Dee. I am pretty sure I did 6, it is marked in my notes and I did not have any problems in Transition...But I was knitting late at night, maybe I missed something?
As for the yarn consumption, I have found that Shawl Percentage Calculator you were referring to and used it. Amazing tool!!!
Now - back to Edwina!!! Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

I've finished! I used Berroco Ultra Alpaca Fine (fingering weight), color #1282 Boysenberry Mix and size 5 needles. I'll take another picture after it's dry, too.


----------



## Pocahontas

Three more amazing shawls. This is so encouraging to those of us who are lagging behind due to holiday activities. We will get there too.


----------



## Deeknits

Oh NO...another color I just have to make!!! I love the Boysenberry! Wonder how it would look with beads? 

I'm back to the middle of 7x of chart 2. Was ready to start 8X when I noticed a row of purl stitches in between the buds...how/why did I do that?!? And of course it was between the life lines! Oh well...this is such fun to knit I just got to have more fun! Wonder if DH will understand when his flannel shirt isn't finished on time?!?!


----------



## Northernrobin

am on x6 still it was quiet this am..but I was too sleepy and after 3 mistakes..I stopped knitting...today a skein of yarn arrived from Estonia..1400 meters in one small skein, enough for an entire shawl, a Haapsalu shawl.. still selecting the pattern.


----------



## thegrape

It's interesting to see the different yarns and colors and the effect that it has on the pattern, they are all the same and yet different. And they are all awesome!


----------



## thegrape

stevieland said:


> Wow. That is just amazing. I can't believe it is your first lace. You blocked it beautifully. I just love the yarn with the pattern. You should be very proud of yourself. You did a great job!
> 
> Y'all have no idea how tickled I get seeing the pattern with all these different versions.


Thank so much for sharing. It was fun!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Oh my -- what beautiful Ashtons. The yarn and color makes such a difference. Each one is so beautiful. Thanks for including the "blob" along with the after blocked pictures. You guys are giving me lots of hope. I haven't had much time, but keep plugging away on mine -- now on 5th repeat of Chart 2. It seems that I "tink" as much as I knit. It's those darn YO'S -- and I try to be so careful. But I am enjoying every minute. All of you are such an inspiration. 
Happy holidays to all,
Shirley


----------



## mousepotato

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Oh my -- what beautiful Ashtons. The yarn and color makes such a difference. Each one is so beautiful. Thanks for including the "blob" along with the after blocked pictures. You guys are giving me lots of hope. I haven't had much time, but keep plugging away on mine -- now on 5th repeat of Chart 2. It seems that I "tink" as much as I knit. It's those darn YO'S -- and I try to be so careful. But I am enjoying every minute. All of you are such an inspiration.
> Happy holidays to all,
> Shirley


Shirley,

If you're forgetting yo's and you've made the appropriate decrease, rather than tink back in the next row, simply take a crochet hook, or the needle tip and pick up the strand between stitches where the yo should be and put it on the needle to be purled. Just make sure you mount it correctly.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Thanks Potatomouse -- I will try that. It is so great to have KP friends to help us out.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

SunsetKnitting said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you did six repeats. Don't you mean 7x? Because six wouldn't work out right due to the math involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dee. I am pretty sure I did 6, it is marked in my notes and I did not have any problems in Transition...But I was knitting late at night, maybe I missed something?
> As for the yarn consumption, I have found that Shawl Percentage Calculator you were referring to and used it. Amazing tool!!!
> Now - back to Edwina!!! Stay tuned!!!
Click to expand...

You know, I think you may have done six indeed. Good for you for not following directions, because after you said you had, I went back and did some review of the pattern. Thanks to you, Sunset, I now realize that one does not have to increase the shawl in odd number increments after all. Now I can't remember why I decided that was the case. I have a big spreadsheet that I have the whole shawl on and I manipulate to determine how to increase the size. I obviously missed something somewhere. I am mystified! In my defense, this is the first pattern I've ever written up. But still, can you all forgive me?         

So, everyone - *TO INCREASE THE SHAWL SIZE, JUST DO ADDITIONAL REPEATS OF CHART 2. ANY NUMBER OF REPEATS ARE OKAY. DOES NOT HAVE TO BE IN ODD NUMBER INCREMENTS.*

I will revise the pattern after Christmas. I was going to do so anyway, as I have decided to keep the pattern on the site here for free after December 31 and going forward. I don't want anyone to miss out on the opportunity to learn to knit lace and use charts, so I am just making it a permanent free pattern rather than to begin charging for it like I originally planned.

This makes the pattern even easier to work, so again, Sunset, thanks for that catch.


----------



## DanaKay

Wow! I/ve been seeing some really pretty Ashton's on this site!
I finally got around to blocking my Ashton today. She is made of Deborah Norville's Serenity Sock weight yarn. Two ball at 230 yds/50 grams each. Colorway is Pink Sugar. I followed the pattern as written. May have had enough left to do one more repeat of Chart 2, but would have been holding my breath the whole time!
This Ashton on the 'rack' measures 57" long by 27" deep. She is screaming!
I don't do pictures well. the lighting is horrible so I don't think my picture does her justice.
As I was knitting her, I told Dee that I didn't believe I was liking the way she was looking in this colorway, but Oh My! I think she is lovely. Hope you all do too.
I can almost hear my GD's delight when she see her Ashton on Christmas.
Thank You Dee!


----------



## Deeknits

Another beautiful one! I'm really loving all the stripes, each one looks so different!


----------



## Sorlenna

DanaKay said:


> As I was knitting her, I told Dee that I didn't believe I was liking the way she was looking in this colorway, but Oh My! I think she is lovely. Hope you all do too.
> I can almost hear my GD's delight when she see her Ashton on Christmas.
> Thank You Dee!


I like the colorway a lot! Great job!


----------



## stevieland

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished! I used Berroco Ultra Alpaca Fine (fingering weight), color #1282 Boysenberry Mix and size 5 needles. I'll take another picture after it's dry, too.


Another beauty! That is a yummy color! It looks great. Can't wait to see it when it 's all dry.....



DanaKay said:


> Wow! I/ve been seeing some really pretty Ashton's on this site!
> I finally got around to blocking my Ashton today. She is made of Deborah Norville's Serenity Sock weight yarn. Two ball at 230 yds/50 grams each. Colorway is Pink Sugar. I followed the pattern as written. May have had enough left to do one more repeat of Chart 2, but would have been holding my breath the whole time!
> This Ashton on the 'rack' measures 57" long by 27" deep. She is screaming!
> I don't do pictures well. the lighting is horrible so I don't think my picture does her justice.
> As I was knitting her, I told Dee that I didn't believe I was liking the way she was looking in this colorway, but Oh My! I think she is lovely. Hope you all do too.
> I can almost hear my GD's delight when she see her Ashton on Christmas.
> Thank You Dee!


You are welcome! That yarn color really came out great. Isn't it wonderful when things turn out fine after all. It is indeed a very lovely shawl.


----------



## stevieland

Great job to everyone! I am running out of superlatives to give you all. It is just wonderful to see all the different shawls, like snowflakes, none the same.

This has been the best Christmas present anyone has given me my whole life, to see all your beautiful shawls from my little pattern.

That is not a tear in my eye right now. That is my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> Great job to everyone! I am running out of superlatives to give you all. It is just wonderful to see all the different shawls, like snowflakes, none the same.
> 
> This has been the best Christmas present anyone has given me my whole life, to see all your beautiful shawls from my little pattern.
> 
> That is not a tear in my eye right now. That is my story and I'm stickin' to it.


My bestest Christmas gift this year has been your fabulous patterns, support and guidance in learning this new lace addiction! Thanks to your attention to detail and teaching style I'm no longer afraid of charts, it's opened a whole new world for me...and I'm sure lots of others. So Thank You for this wonderful gift!  :XD:


----------



## Typsknits

Another lovely shawl the colour worked out terrific!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

DanaKay, SHE is gorgeous. Your GD will be delighted and amazed when you present her with this lovely gift. You did an outstanding job and the color is lovely.
Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

Thank you all for liking my Ashton. Got to say I was really concerns while she was on the needles!
I was so anxious to try the pattern, I just reached in the sock yarn bag and that is the yarn that came out. I thought okay, I'll just give this a bit of a go and see how it goes. I actually didn't start it with the idea of finishing it with that yarn, but it was such a pleasure to knit that pattern that I just kept right on with it.
You all know how that goes, just one more row, just one more pattern. Next thing you know there she was!
As with so many of you, there are more Ashton's on my to do list.
Really to anyone who thinks they can't, take off that 't because you can knit this pattern and bring to life a simply lovely shawlette!
We have seen Ashton knitted in various weights of yarn, and colorways. Each a work or art!
Each one sings the praises of the designer.


----------



## nanciann

My goodness...I was busy with things today and nearly missed all the completed shawls. I can't believe how beautiful they all are. Each and every one was a work of art. Such beautiful colors and such different looks of one beautiful design. You are all to be congratulated on the magnificent job you have done.


----------



## Northernrobin

yes they are all lovely and I am getting anxious to see mine own complete..but its a busy time here and will have to wait. It appears that I am the only one who heeded the advise about color choice..it being a single light color..


----------



## Northernrobin

6th repeat is finally done..since I would like the finished size to be about 30 inches in depth..I am going to do the 7X..please correct me if I am wrong..need an additional 4 inches and that is x2 repeats of chart 2...


----------



## stevieland

Northernrobin said:


> 6th repeat is finally done..since I would like the finished size to be about 30 inches in depth..I am going to do the 7X..please correct me if I am wrong..need an additional 4 inches and that is x2 repeats of chart 2...


Yes, depending on yarn, my fingering weight gave me 4 inches per 2 repeats.

And in case you didn't read the (embarrassing) pattern revision above, you can do 8 repeats if you like. No need to do it in odd number increments any more.


----------



## Sorlenna

Mine was done with just the charts (no extra repeats) and worked out to 55" wide and 22" deep--will post the last of the pics once I've got them uploaded to the computer.


----------



## Northernrobin

stevieland said:


> Northernrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6th repeat is finally done..since I would like the finished size to be about 30 inches in depth..I am going to do the 7X..please correct me if I am wrong..need an additional 4 inches and that is x2 repeats of chart 2...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, depending on yarn, my fingering weight gave me 4 inches per 2 repeats.
> 
> And in case you didn't read the (embarrassing) pattern revision above, you can do 8 repeats if you like. No need to do it in odd number increments any more.
Click to expand...

 yes I read the red faced post , best thing you can do..is say ..oops and go forward..keeps us all humble making mistakes.

,just realized that since I am using size 4 needles I still may not get the 30 " I would like..but the longer the rows get the more mistakes I am making..so...x7 is going to be it.


----------



## vgillies

I can't believe the same pattern can look so different. And I can't believe how ambitious everyone is at Christmas time. Yesterday I knit 3 rows of plain knitting for a baby afghan. At that rate the baby will have graduated university before it's finished.


----------



## Northernrobin

vgillies said:


> I can't believe the same pattern can look so different. And I can't believe how ambitious everyone is at Christmas time. Yesterday I knit 3 rows of plain knitting for a baby afghan. At that rate the baby will have graduated university before it's finished.


well if its your baby, no wonder.I do not have any babies or toddlers to distract me from knitting, just a DH, 2 cats, a dog and 2 adult children...


----------



## vgillies

Not exactly my baby. It is for our first grandchild and we can't wait. As for distractions, we are evenly matched. At least the adult children are on their own although I seem to be on the phone with both of them quite a bit.


Northernrobin said:


> vgillies said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the same pattern can look so different. And I can't believe how ambitious everyone is at Christmas time. Yesterday I knit 3 rows of plain knitting for a baby afghan. At that rate the baby will have graduated university before it's finished.
> 
> 
> 
> well if its your baby, no wonder.I do not have any babies or toddlers to distract me from knitting, just a DH, 2 cats, a dog and 2 adult children...
Click to expand...


----------



## Northernrobin

so I checked my gauge on the size 4 KN, unblocked its 7.5 stitches/inch..I am thinking ..more repeats..unless there is a big difference between the blocked and unblocked gauge..does anyone have the information about that?


----------



## nanciann

Sorlenna said:


> Mine was done with just the charts (no extra repeats) and worked out to 55" wide and 22" deep--will post the last of the pics once I've got them uploaded to the computer.


How beautiful that is...Great job Sorlenna...


----------



## Deeknits

Sorlenna said:


> Mine was done with just the charts (no extra repeats) and worked out to 55" wide and 22" deep--will post the last of the pics once I've got them uploaded to the computer.


Beautiful! I love that color!


----------



## stevieland

Sorlenna said:


> Mine was done with just the charts (no extra repeats) and worked out to 55" wide and 22" deep--will post the last of the pics once I've got them uploaded to the computer.


I too love that color. You did a great job. Just lovely!



Northernrobin said:


> so I checked my gauge on the size 4 KN, unblocked its 7.5 stitches/inch..I am thinking ..more repeats..unless there is a big difference between the blocked and unblocked gauge..does anyone have the information about that?


I don't know exactly.... I do know that it will stretch dramatically when blocked. 7.5 seems a bit smaller than I remembered mine before blocking being, but I never really measure gauge with lace, I just swatch to see what needles look best. If you can get those 2 repeats to stretch to about 4" you can figure it will be similar sized to mine on the pattern. I just stretch the heck out of the garter border and measure it up against my desk.

---------

I wanted to take the opportunity to wish all of you that celebrate it a Merry Christmas. This KAL has been such fun and I thank each and every one of you for your participation and beautiful Ashtons already knit and yet to come!!

Dee


----------



## Pocahontas

Merry Christmas to you Dee! Every time I see a completed Ashton shawl, I stand amazed. I can only imagine how you, as its creator and designer, must feel.
This has been so much fun, to work along with others and get so much enjoyment from all the results.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

stevieland said:


> I wanted to take the opportunity to wish all of you that celebrate it a Merry Christmas. This KAL has been such fun and I thank each and every one of you for your participation and beautiful Ashtons already knit and yet to come!!
> 
> Dee


Merry Christmas to you!!! We are waiting for more of your designs!!! Thank you for the opportunity to participate in this KAL, it was such fun!!! By the way, I was wearing my Ashton today and got 2 compliments from complete strangers!!!


----------



## Northernrobin

and a Merry Christmas to all of the Ashton Shawlette KAL group members...you know who you are....


----------



## DanaKay

Twas the night before Christmas, and all through the house, not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse..........
Not quite the story here! I am finishing up gifts. I have one zipper to insert and a pair of socks to complete. I am on the heel flap, so have gusset and foot/toe yet to go.

I took Ashton off the 'rack' last evening. I think I almost heard her give a small sigh of relief! Ha! So nice she is! I am so happy to have had the opportunity to knit this little wonder.

Merry Christmas one and all. So nice to have met you all through the KP site and this KAL.


----------



## FaeCross

I just began the 8th repeat of chart 2...


----------



## Northernrobin

I am still on 7...we have fresh snow..and its -8...with -16 F predicted..starry night....


----------



## Bethknits79

I'm visiting with family so it has been slow going. I was going to give my Ashton as a Christmas gift but that is not going to happen. So I will get it to the person it was intended for whenever I finish it. I am on my ninth repeat of chart 2. I have 8 more rows of chart 2 then the rest of the charts. I am so excited to see my Ashton all done I can't wait!!! I will be sure to post before blocking pictures and after blocking pictures. Have a Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Northernrobin

today I finished up the x7 of chart 2..with new KNs...Addi- lace ones..they arem very slick, so it speeds things up a bit. I adjusted to the very fast, the shorter needles were not a problem . Am thinking of doing at least one more repeat..not sure.

I do know that knitting in moderation is a good idea..have seen knitters posting here about hand pain...which am guessing is repetitive motion disorder. I do not want to go 
there and my hands are aching lightly , so its time to rest. 

guess its not all blamed on knitting as there are some computer games that I also do more often that I ought. Its all about honoring your body and specifically , hands. And its about how much you would like to continue to knit. So its rest for the remainder of the day..have some knew knitting books to read....and use my left hand for surfing.


----------



## mamawsue

Merry Christmas. I have spent the day reading all 42 pages and ooooing and aweing all the pretty shawls. Love it! Planned on starting mine today but found out I have bought the wrong yarn. So sad, now I have to go yarn shopping again. Be back in a few days hopefully. Thank you Dee for your wonderful talent that you are sharing.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Have had Carpel Tunnel operations on both hands 10 years ago. I did computer work all day, took computer accounting courses at night and also genealogy - done on computer as well - and of course knitting on the bus, in the car and on any other spare moment I had. I have "dry eye" also and since I retired in April I have not done as much computer work. cut down a bit on the knitting and the computer - as advised by my eye doctor. 
I have started suffering more burning sensations in my upper arm - caused by carpel tunnel - so - so much for the operation. I have been better though since retiring, and cutting down on reading, computer and knitting. The operation is a lot easier than you think. I had both wrists done - 2 weeks between operations - but I would have an extra 2 weeks if I had to do it again. Pain only lasts for a day or two and it is mostly from the freezing. I was awake through the operatons. Went home same day. They put up a cloth shield so you can't see them doing their thing. I was off work on short term disability insurance (lucky I had it) for a total of 6 weeks. I was typing on my computer at home in 4 weeks. I quit knitting for about a couple of months. Take care of your hands and eyes.


----------



## agnescr

Well I have finished my Ashton but will have to wait till the postal deliveries resume to get new blocking kit so it will probably be just before Hogmanay before its completed, will include details when I post it
I hope you all had a very merry Christmas :lol:


----------



## Northernrobin

I love the Western Isles!...all of that rock and the sea..fantastic in June...must be a lot of dark in December...wish that my shawl was done too...starting on x8 today...


----------



## thegrape

DanaKay said:


> Wow! I/ve been seeing some really pretty Ashton's on this site!
> I finally got around to blocking my Ashton today. She is made of Deborah Norville's Serenity Sock weight yarn. Two ball at 230 yds/50 grams each. Colorway is Pink Sugar. I followed the pattern as written. May have had enough left to do one more repeat of Chart 2, but would have been holding my breath the whole time!
> This Ashton on the 'rack' measures 57" long by 27" deep. She is screaming!
> I don't do pictures well. the lighting is horrible so I don't think my picture does her justice.
> As I was knitting her, I told Dee that I didn't believe I was liking the way she was looking in this colorway, but Oh My! I think she is lovely. Hope you all do too.
> I can almost hear my GD's delight when she see her Ashton on Christmas.
> Thank You Dee!


Very nice!


----------



## CathyAnn

The yarn I'm using to knit the Ashton Shawlette is lace weight, and is 2-ply. I had no idea what I was getting into when I bought that yarn. It's "Legacy Lace" by Brown Sheep Company, Inc. -- 75% washable wool and 24% nylon. It really is beautiful, but with my lack of skill in knitting a lace shawl, and having never knitted anything with this fine of a yarn before (I saw finer ones when I bought this), it's been a struggle -- to see the stitches without my OttLite, disaster seeming to lurk around every corner. 

The next shawl I knit is going to be with fingering weight yarn (or larger) -- what I should have bought in the first place! I want to do the Edwina, but will do another Ashton first.

However, this shawl will be worth the effort in terms of the experience I'm accruing, and in the resulting gorgeous shawl. The only toll on me will be more gray hair! :| 

I just bought a set of foam mats from KMart last week for $14.99. This week, they're on sale for $16.99, regularly $19.99. I searched everywhere I could think of, and this is the best deal I could find. There are six blocks at 2 square feet each, for a total of 24 square feet! Just wanted to pass this on... .


----------



## Deeknits

I've hit a snag...help! As usual when I started a new repeat, when I did the row 12 purl row I removed all markers except the edge and center markers. I usually do rows 1 and 2 without the other markers, just doing the knit and purl rows and trusting the stitch count is right, it was at the end of row 11!

I'm just starting the transition row. Am on row 3 of Chart 2. I thought I would go ahead and add the markers tot his row....when I got to the end of Chart 2a I had 4 extra stitches at the center line. What happened? Everything is right...start with YO, 6k, 9 repeats of k12 then I should have 11k stitches then do a YO. I have 15 stitches from the last repeat of the blue box to the center marker.

Dee....can you help me figure this out?? Did I miss count a row? Maybe I should be on row 5? I don't think that one row accounts for 4 stitches per half...does it?


----------



## DanaKay

Hi Deeknits,
I did 5 repeats of chart 2 and on chart 2a row 3 I had 91 stitches each side of center. Row 5 of chart 2a, I had 93 stitches each side of center.

I am wondering if you made yo's on the purl row. Not hard to do if you get in the 'zone'. Two stitch increase per side to center, so 4 stitch increase row end to end.

I don't know what Dee will say, but I would just tink back to where I know my count and stitches are correct and continue on from there.

Maybe it would be a good idea to check your stitch count at the end of a chart and consider installing a life-line in that last purl row of a chart or repeat to help keep you on track. 
If you did 5 repeats of chart 2, you should have 87 pattern stitches each side of center at the end of row 11.


----------



## Deeknits

DanaKay said:


> Hi Deeknits,
> I did 5 repeats of chart 2 and on chart 2a row 3 I had 91 stitches each side of center. Row 5 of chart 2a, I had 93 stitches each side of center.
> 
> I am wondering if you made yo's on the purl row. Not hard to do if you get in the 'zone'. Two stitch increase per side to center, so 4 stitch increase row end to end.
> 
> I don't know what Dee will say, but I would just tink back to where I know my count and stitches are correct and continue on from there.
> 
> Maybe it would be a good idea to check your stitch count at the end of a chart and consider installing a life-line in that last purl row of a chart or repeat to help keep you on track.
> If you did 5 repeats of chart 2, you should have 87 pattern stitches each side of center at the end of row 11.


I started out to do 9x of Chart 2, then someone found out that the increases didn't have to be in odd numbers...so I decided to stop at 8x of Chart 2. At that point I had 251 stitches, every stitch was accounted for, everything came out even. That's part of what has me confused!

I know about getting into the YO zone... I've tinked back and removed my fair share on the purl side! That was one of the first things I checked for. No extra YO's, every repeat has 12 stitches...the right stitches, the first little section before the first repeat is the right number of stitches.

Lifelines are put in at the start of every repeat...learned that one the hard way! and I've already taken it out to the lifeline once and started over but this was in the middle of Christmas Madness the last couple of days so I just put it off to confusion! But this time I was careful and it's still off!


----------



## Northernrobin

Dee knits..I cannot help...but now I am worried..as I am right behind you..doing my x8, then i was going to switch to transition..wonder what I will find..have not been counting total stitches per row..just making sure to read the pattern and fix mistakes..


----------



## BlueButterfly

I don't know if this will help but when I had to rip back I found that I purled the YO and the stitch after the YO together, not only once but twice. This is because the stitches are jammed together on the needles. Now I count stitches on each side of the 3 centre stitches every row. I also did not quite get both stitches knitted off on the K2 tog's and so when the stitches came off the needle one stitch was actually dropped loose and I ended up with a hole because when I pulled the knitting to test the knitted holes the stitches came undone from the dropped stitch. More ripping out and reknitting. I am using REGIA sock wool in Navy and 3.75 mm needles. A bit hard to see at night. I have just completed my 6x on chart 2.


----------



## Northernrobin

I have gotten into the habit of going back over every k row..first time I look at the pattern for errors..usually I count..the second time I just look for dropped stitches. And yes the YOs get checked often esp on each end and the center spine. On the p row I usually follow the pattern in reverse as it is converted into ps. This has helped several times...once I found an extra stitch..looked everywhere..and then I just...did a decrease...


----------



## Pocahontas

One more row and I will have completed 5 repeats of chart 2. It's amazing how easy it seems after a couple of repeats, BUT, it's just as amazing to see how easy it is to make a mistake....a missed YO, forgetting to pass the slipped stitch, the count being wrong for whatever reason. It shows me I cannot be complacent while knitting lace. But I am loving it, plan to make another Ashton, then try other lace patterns. The greatest thing is having Dee's support and the conversation between us all as a group.


----------



## Carolannknits

Everyone of those things you mentioned I've done makings my shawl. I'm on repeat #6 on chart 2. I love the pattern and read all the posts for hints and help and I love that Dee has been right there with us along the way.


----------



## CathyAnn

I have done everything you guys are talking about! I feel better that I'm not the only one. I am now ready to start row 11 of the 8th repeat on chart 2a. Since yesterday afternoon, I've had to frog it back to the lifeline located in the purl row, row 6. I had dropped a stitch involving some yarnovers. After careful examination, I couldn't figure out how to fix it, so had to rip back. I have gotten into the habit of putting in a lifeline on row 6 and row 12 of every repeat. I absolutely detest ripping back a whole repeat!

I would like to find out if anyone is using pearl cotton as a lifeline material -- how well is it working? The dental floss I'm using is a bit too soft so it's more difficult to pick up the stitches after frogging back. I would appreciate all advice!


----------



## Deeknits

I'm using Pearle Cotton for my lifelines with the Ella Rae Lace Merino yarn and it's working great! It's smaller than the yarn yet still heavy enough that I don't worry about it getting 'droopy' in the stitches when they bunch up on the cable. And, as you say, it's very easy to pick up the stitches from it...I've had lots of practice! haha! I like it much better than the other yarns and dental floss I was using.


----------



## Feather

Dee,
I am back. I was just reading your post about the Ashton Shawlette Knit-Along. I would like to participate but I don't know where to look for the instructions. Help!!
Feather


----------



## Deeknits

Feather...go to the first page of this thread and you'll find the download link for the pattern. Shortcut...click here ---->http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html


----------



## Feather

I already downloaded the pattern. Now what exactly is aknit-a-long?


----------



## Sorlenna

Feather said:


> I already downloaded the pattern. Now what exactly is aknit-a-long?


We all "knit along" with each other--we go at our own paces, and share our progress, problems, and questions along the way. Glad to have you!


----------



## Feather

Thanks for the info. I am sure you will be hearing from me again. I haven't used charts very much except for filet crocheting. Talk to you later.


----------



## Deeknits

Dee has converted alot of us to chart reading!


----------



## Northernrobin

for my lifelines I am using some bright orange tatting thread its 6 ply tightly twisted..I have plenty in many colors..from my last hobby.


----------



## Knitpurple

I am on chart 4 could not get row 7 to work out my lifeline was row1 of chart 4 so I am starting row 1 again


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> I'm using Pearle Cotton for my lifelines with the Ella Rae Lace Merino yarn and it's working great! It's smaller than the yarn yet still heavy enough that I don't worry about it getting 'droopy' in the stitches when they bunch up on the cable. And, as you say, it's very easy to pick up the stitches from it...I've had lots of practice! haha! I like it much better than the other yarns and dental floss I was using.


Thank you for the tip. I'll get some as soon as I can!


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Have just started,using madeline tosh merino light,in Tart,i have half of chart 1 done,lol.
never used a chart,hopeless at lace,please feel free to ignore me if i complain to much,haha julia


----------



## Sorlenna

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Have just started,using madeline tosh merino light,in Tart,i have half of chart 1 done,lol.
> never used a chart,hopeless at lace,please feel free to ignore me if i complain to much,haha julia


One stitch at a time, dear, and you'll get there!


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Sorlenna said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have just started,using madeline tosh merino light,in Tart,i have half of chart 1 done,lol.
> never used a chart,hopeless at lace,please feel free to ignore me if i complain to much,haha julia
> 
> 
> 
> One stitch at a time, dear, and you'll get there!
Click to expand...

Thanks but just frogged the whole of chart 1!!!


----------



## Deeknits

It took me 3 tries to get it started!


----------



## Sorlenna

I think I started three times, too...


----------



## FaeCross

Just finished chart 2a!!!! Tomorrow I start chart 3!!!


----------



## stevieland

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have just started,using madeline tosh merino light,in Tart,i have half of chart 1 done,lol.
> never used a chart,hopeless at lace,please feel free to ignore me if i complain to much,haha julia
> 
> 
> 
> One stitch at a time, dear, and you'll get there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but just frogged the whole of chart 1!!!
Click to expand...

Keep at it, I swear it gets better and you really can do it. That is fabulous yarn you are working with. I just bought a bunch and am designing a new shawl with that very yarn. You are going to have a gorgeous shawl when it's all said and done. Good luck. If you get stuck, take a picture, post it and we can figure it out together.

Good luck to everyone who is just starting. I mentioned this elsewhere, but I went in today and took the expiration date off the pattern, so it will be free going forward. So I think this KAL will be goin' on for a while...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## juliacraftylady666

i just finished chart 1 and am 3 sts short,aarrggg!what is the most likely cause of coming up short,i remembered all the yo,s.Can i fix it easily?


----------



## Deeknits

Sometimes I would catch an extra K2tog or SSK. I'd get in the groove of doing them and throw in an extra! If you're sure you didn't miss any YO that could be it. If you absolutely can't see what you did, don't want to tink back and can live with imperfection.... an easy fix is to just add the stitches. Go back to one of the areas where there's those 5 or 9 knit stitches together and add 1 stitch in one place then add another somewhere else, etc. Just make sure you don't mess up the YO's, SSK and K2Tog line up. Does that make sense?

I had to add 2 stitches on a row that I had redone twice and just refused to do again. I can't even find it now!


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Deeknits said:


> Sometimes I would catch an extra K2tog or SSK. I'd get in the groove of doing them and throw in an extra! If you're sure you didn't miss any YO that could be it. If you absolutely can't see what you did, don't want to tink back and can live with imperfection.... an easy fix is to just add the stitches. Go back to one of the areas where there's those 5 or 9 knit stitches together and add 1 stitch in one place then add another somewhere else, etc. Just make sure you don't mess up the YO's, SSK and K2Tog line up. Does that make sense?
> 
> I had to add 2 stitches on a row that I had redone twice and just refused to do again. I can't even find it now!


Dee thanks so much,i actually did that on another row,figured if i got the right number the pattern would work itself out,it did,just thought what i was doing was wrong,and there might be a right,so thanks muchly!!!!!!


----------



## Deeknits

Well....I think there's a right way...then there's my *right* way that works for me! Know what I mean? And like my Grandmother always said....you'll never see it from a galloping horse!


----------



## Northernrobin

try checking each stitch after finishing every k rows..and on the p rows...follow the k rows backwards as you do them ...check to make sure each yo is there where it ought o be on the k rows..take your time.. the first chart is the hardest until you become familiar with the pattern. speed will come later...things will speed up as you end up memorizing the pattern...those rows still need to be checked too. I started with the lifelines as soon as I hit a plain k row ( just in time for a frogging), then put them in after each chart repeat..it makes a great way to count repeats..and did have to rip back to them several times. Am not taking them out until the entire shawl is finished..safer that way.


----------



## thegrape

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have just started,using madeline tosh merino light,in Tart,i have half of chart 1 done,lol.
> never used a chart,hopeless at lace,please feel free to ignore me if i complain to much,haha julia
> 
> 
> 
> One stitch at a time, dear, and you'll get there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but just frogged the whole of chart 1!!!
Click to expand...

I frogged the first chart several times before I got it started. Persevere!


----------



## stevieland

Northernrobin said:


> try checking each stitch after finishing every k rows..and on the p rows...follow the k rows backwards as you do them ...check to make sure each yo is there where it ought o be on the k rows..take your time.. the first chart is the hardest until you become familiar with the pattern. speed will come later...things will speed up as you end up memorizing the pattern...those rows still need to be checked too. I started with the lifelines as soon as I hit a plain k row ( just in time for a frogging), then put them in after each chart repeat..it makes a great way to count repeats..and did have to rip back to them several times. Am not taking them out until the entire shawl is finished..safer that way.


Excellent advice!!!!


----------



## Feather

What are life lines and how do you use them?


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

The further I get into this the easier it is. I am finally reading the knitting and paying attention to the stitches --still make mistakes though, but not as many as before. Counting backwards on the purl rows is a great way to do it. I have also started counting after each repeat. I still find I will insert a YO maybe before instead of after the correct stitch sometimes so checking after each repeat works for me. I can't believe how Dee has converted me to not only reading charts, but also reading my knitting stitches. Thanks Dee.
Shirley


----------



## CathyAnn

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Have just started,using madeline tosh merino light,in Tart,i have half of chart 1 done,lol.
> never used a chart,hopeless at lace,please feel free to ignore me if i complain to much,haha julia


You're in the right company for beginning lace... Moaning and groaning are nothing new to me now! If my mind gets distracted, even for a moment, I'm almost sure I've made a mistake in the shawl! :? :|


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Well i sorted out chart 1 put in a lifeline and got through 1 round of chart 2,think its right,lifeline in,know what the symbols are in my mind now.
We are having the coolest summer ever here,which i love,but of course now there is a flu like virus,got that as well as fibro fog,amazing i can do anything at all with my brain!!

Feather a lifeline is a row of thread or yarn that you sew through each st,not youre markers,and leave a thread dangling at each end,so if you need to take youre knitting back because of a mistake you can pull out the needle and undo back to the yarn you threaded through.


----------



## mamared1949

I have been laid up from back surgery last week. Hope to get back to knitting in a day or two. Everyone is doing so well. 

Linda


----------



## Northernrobin

Feather said:


> What are life lines and how do you use them?


after you have complete a row ( without yos and ssks...take a thread ( crochet or Pearle cotton) on a tapestry needle and run it through each loop of knitting for the entire row ( cut the ends, with a tail hanging loose)..leave it in and continue to knit.

when you have to rip out..you will only have to go back to the last lifeline..the thread will stop you and also any dropped stitches..
there fore you have an easy way to recover work...instead of having to go all the way back to the beginning..something that gets less and less appealing the further along you knit a project.


----------



## heffernb

For some reason I just found this thread. I would love to jump in and do this shawlette - it is sooo beautiful. However, it well be late Jan before I can get started. I hope I'm not the only one who will be so slow starting.


----------



## nanciann

heffernb said:


> For some reason I just found this thread. I would love to jump in and do this shawlette - it is sooo beautiful. However, it well be late Jan before I can get started. I hope I'm not the only one who will be so slow starting.


Jump right in....Many haven't started it as yet. Always room for one more.


----------



## stevieland

Squirrely Shirley said:


> The further I get into this the easier it is. I am finally reading the knitting and paying attention to the stitches --still make mistakes though, but not as many as before. Counting backwards on the purl rows is a great way to do it. I have also started counting after each repeat. I still find I will insert a YO maybe before instead of after the correct stitch sometimes so checking after each repeat works for me. I can't believe how Dee has converted me to not only reading charts, but also reading my knitting stitches. Thanks Dee.
> Shirley


YAY!!! I am so proud of you. That is what it's all about. Just checking and checking until it becomes second nature. I've got over 40 of these things under my belt, but it took a while to get totally comfortable with the process. Sounds like you are on your way......



mamared1949 said:


> I have been laid up from back surgery last week. Hope to get back to knitting in a day or two. Everyone is doing so well.
> 
> Linda


I hope you are okay. That sounds brutal. We all wish you a quick recovery!



heffernb said:


> For some reason I just found this thread. I would love to jump in and do this shawlette - it is sooo beautiful. However, it well be late Jan before I can get started. I hope I'm not the only one who will be so slow starting.


I'm pleased you like the shawlette pattern. When we started this in early December, more people than not said they were starting after the holidays. And now that there is no expiration date on the pattern, I'm thinking we'll be here for a quite a while!


----------



## Pontygirl

I am on row 17 of chart 3, yesterday, I spent more time tinking back than I actually spent knitting. Rows 5 and 7 were my nemesis, I could not knit them right for some reason. Hope today will be better. It did not help having my husband grinning at me, I could have brained him!!!!


----------



## dragondrummer

heffernb said:


> For some reason I just found this thread. I would love to jump in and do this shawlette - it is sooo beautiful. However, it well be late Jan before I can get started. I hope I'm not the only one who will be so slow starting.


I'm starting late, too. Hope to start next week when my needles come in. Already have the yarn. Using Knit Picks Felici in Hummingbird colorway. Have plenty of yarn - 11 skeins - so can go larger on the pattern if I get brave enough. Can't wait to start. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to the KAL thread and Dee's excellent instructions I feel like I can actually do something from a chart for the first time ever.


----------



## heffernb

dragondrummer said:


> heffernb said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I just found this thread. I would love to jump in and do this shawlette - it is sooo beautiful. However, it well be late Jan before I can get started. I hope I'm not the only one who will be so slow starting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting late, too. Hope to start next week when my needles come in. Already have the yarn. Using Knit Picks Felici in Hummingbird colorway. Have plenty of yarn - 11 skeins - so can go larger on the pattern if I get brave enough. Can't wait to start. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to the KAL thread and Dee's excellent
> 
> instructions I feel like I can actually do something from a chart for the first time ever.
Click to expand...

I can't wait to see the picture. Those colors are beautiful.


----------



## Knitpurple

pony girl I also had trouble with rows 5-7 finally it worked out now ready to bind off


----------



## Pontygirl

knitpurple Thank you, I was beginning to think I was the
only one who had trouble with these rows!!. It is nice to know that I am not on my own? Good luck with the bind off and blocking.


----------



## Northernrobin

hope to finish up with x8 today..have deliberately slowed down the knitting ( hard) to rest my hands and avoid over use issues. Then I will get to struggle with the 5-7 issue..later,.its way too easy to just keep knitting for hours...please KALS...pay attention, if your hands ache..stop and rest them until they feel normal..live to knit another day!


----------



## Northernrobin

X8 ( of chart 2) is done, new lifeline is in. have been reading ahead..looking over the last of the charts..only one new q has occurred to me...supposing we decide to give this shawl away..will the recipient need to re-block the shawl each time it is laundered? Mine is all wool, not a superwash. so handwashing is needed. 

I have to say though that I have a front loading WM, with an option for hand washing..this has worked for me for hand knit 100% wool sweaters..there is no agitation..its like a European type of WM. Or at least the kinds I have come across at self catering places in the UK. so I guess that makes 2 qs..could one use this type of gentle Wm on the :-O shawl? and what about re-laundering for a non knitting recipient?


----------



## stevieland

Yep, one needs to reblock every time it is laundered to show off the lace to the best advantage. The one drawback to blocking lace....

The good news is that I really don't think that one would have to wash it that often, if at all really. Because of how one wears them, they don't really get that dirty I find, but I guess each case is different. Maybe I don't get a realistic take on that since I have so many shawls that I only have to wear each one about 3 times a winter since I rotate them all!!!

The recipient can spot clean easily enough. But to keep those nice points and crisp appearance, real blocking is necessary. Now if they hand wash and lay it flat and pull the points out a bit with their fingers, the shawl would probably look okay, just not as crisp.

I just tell people I gift to bring the shawl to me if it needs to be washed/reblocked and I do it for them as part of the gift.

Under no circumstance should a lace shawl go in the washing machine. It is too easy for the "holes" to snag on some part of the washer even on the hand wash cycle. Better safe than sorry. There is no lifeline that is gonna save the poor dear after being roughed up like that!



Northernrobin said:


> X8 ( of chart 2) is done, new lifeline is in. have been reading ahead..looking over the last of the charts..only one new q has occurred to me...supposing we decide to give this shawl away..will the recipient need to re-block the shawl each time it is laundered? Mine is all wool, not a superwash. so handwashing is needed.
> 
> I have to say though that I have a front loading WM, with an option for hand washing..this has worked for me for hand knit 100% wool sweaters..there is no agitation..its like a European type of WM. Or at least the kinds I have come across at self catering places in the UK. so I guess that makes 2 qs..could one use this type of gentle Wm on the :-O shawl? and what about re-laundering for a non knitting recipient?


----------



## Deeknits

Dee....you've mentioned your collections of shawls, 40+ isn't it? Anyway, how do you store them all? Will they hold their shape if left folded? I'm really short of drawer space and closet shelf space so I figure I need to add some sort of storage system, probably one of those rolling stacking drawer things. I'm pretty sure they can't be hung in the closet like DH suggested!!! 

Just looking ahead to the day I have 40+ lace things!!!


----------



## mousepotato

Deeknits said:


> Dee....you've mentioned your collections of shawls, 40+ isn't it? Anyway, how do you store them all? Will they hold their shape if left folded? I'm really short of drawer space and closet shelf space so I figure I need to add some sort of storage system, probably one of those rolling stacking drawer things. I'm pretty sure they can't be hung in the closet like DH suggested!!!
> 
> Just looking ahead to the day I have 40+ lace things!!!


Dee,

I store mine folded on a shelf in my closet, but then, I wear them often. I do know other knitters who store their shawls rolled up in glass canning jars to keep them dust free and safe from moths, too. I almost always have one on the wicker bench in my bathroom, too, just to toss over my shoulders while I knit if the living room is too warm for the furnace, but just cool enough to need something on.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> Dee....you've mentioned your collections of shawls, 40+ isn't it? Anyway, how do you store them all? Will they hold their shape if left folded? I'm really short of drawer space and closet shelf space so I figure I need to add some sort of storage system, probably one of those rolling stacking drawer things. I'm pretty sure they can't be hung in the closet like DH suggested!!!
> 
> Just looking ahead to the day I have 40+ lace things!!!


I bought one of those quilt racks and I hang some over that. They are folded twice, once in half and then in half again. Then I have this thing on my wall that I think was meant to hold towels, although its original purpose is rather vague, and I can display/hang 6 shawlettes on it. (Both very nice thrift store finds.) Then I have a trunk (filled with stash) that I stack the really pretty ones on and I think I only fold them 1x. I don't have any problems with them being folded. At the beginning of the season, I'll look at (aka admire) them and see if any points have gotten crushed, and then I pull out the mats and pin the points that are wonky and spray them and let them sit over night.

I figure that with 8 foot ceilings, I can knit at least 100 more before the stack on the truck reaches the ceiling!!


----------



## Deeknits

Oh...I never thought of containers! I have a collection of old canning jars in various colors that sit on the window sill of my sewing room, most of them are empty. What a clever idea! I can just hear DH's comments about keeping clothing in jars! LOL! The jars would be a better place for my knit socks...hhmmm.

So I'm assuming the lace keeps its shape, no matter if it's folded or rolled or whatever, until it gets wet again.



stevieland said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee....you've mentioned your collections of shawls, 40+ isn't it? Anyway, how do you store them all? Will they hold their shape if left folded? I'm really short of drawer space and closet shelf space so I figure I need to add some sort of storage system, probably one of those rolling stacking drawer things. I'm pretty sure they can't be hung in the closet like DH suggested!!!
> 
> Just looking ahead to the day I have 40+ lace things!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of those quilt racks and I hang some over that. They are folded twice, once in half and then in half again. Then I have this thing on my wall that I think was meant to hold towels, although its original purpose is rather vague, and I can display/hang 6 shawlettes on it. (Both very nice thrift store finds.) Then I have a trunk (filled with stash) that I stack the really pretty ones on and I think I only fold them 1x. I don't have any problems with them being folded. At the beginning of the season, I'll look at (aka admire) them and see if any points have gotten crushed, and then I pull out the mats and pin the points that are wonky and spray them and let them sit over night.
> 
> I figure that with 8 foot ceilings, I can knit at least 100 more before the stack on the truck reaches the ceiling!!
Click to expand...

So it's OK to hang them folded over a rod or hanger? I would have thought they would stretch out.


----------



## mousepotato

Deeknits said:


> Oh...I never thought of containers! I have a collection of old canning jars in various colors that sit on the window sill of my sewing room, most of them are empty. What a clever idea! I can just hear DH's comments about keeping clothing in jars! LOL! The jars would be a better place for my knit socks...hhmmm.
> 
> So I'm assuming the lace keeps its shape, no matter if it's folded or rolled or whatever, until it gets wet again.


That's correct, lace will hold it's shape until it gets dampened again. That's one way to freshen it if you need to, pin it out and lightly mist it and let it dry.


----------



## Pocahontas

So much great discussion here about shawls, ie: knitting them, blocking them, caring for them, storing them, admiring them. Thanks to Dee and others re: all this valuable information. And thanks, NorthernRobin for the advice on taking breaks from knitting to save our joints and stay healthy.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> ... So it's OK to hang them folded over a rod or hanger? I would have thought they would stretch out.


As long as the rod is sort of thick, sure. I wouldn't use wire hangers (No Wire Hangers!!!!--sorry, couldn't resist.). These things keep their shape surprisingly well and I don't really have trouble with them stretching.

I am always surprised when I take a shawl and it gets mashed up in my tote bag for a few days if I forget about it, and then I take it out, smooth it a bit, and voila! a perfectly blocked, pretty much wrinkle free shawl again. These little guys are really miracles in many respects.


----------



## juliacraftylady666

So i just wanted to make a small shawlette,not cold enough here for shawls and i just want one of those small ones that you drape artfully around youre neck, and shoulders lol,so how many repeats of the pattern should i do?
Am up to repeat 3 of pattern 2,lifeline in,am enjoying myself,just need to concentrate and no tv or annoying comments.


----------



## stevieland

juliacraftylady666 said:


> So i just wanted to make a small shawlette,not cold enough here for shawls and i just want one of those small ones that you drape artfully around youre neck, and shoulders lol,so how many repeats of the pattern should i do?
> Am up to repeat 3 of pattern 2,lifeline in,am enjoying myself,just need to concentrate and no tv or annoying comments.


I'm so glad it's going better for you and that you are enjoying yourself.

I like the shawl the size as written if you want to artfully drape it around your neck. Check out the picture on pattern download thread, 2nd down (it's also on your blocking notes page) and see if you like to wear it like that, point down in front, or off to the side. I often wear my shawlettes like this. As a scarf and fashion accessory. But if you want it a tad larger, do one more repeat. The pattern size should give you at least 52" wide at top if you block it hard.
______

Everyone: FYI, I uploaded a new version of the pattern earlier this week when I made it free forever. Everything is pretty much the same, but I did add instructions on how to increase the size, how that affects the stitch counts, and how much more yarn more repeats use. All that info is already here on this KAL thread somewhere, but who knows where on these 46 pages it all is (!!!!) so I put it all in one place. And I reorganized the instructional materials calling all of them "tutorial" since that is really what it is.

So if you need more details about increasing the size, go ahead and download the new version.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, I won a shawl from the LYS in their Chistmas drawing! I could hardly believe my good luck! It was knit by the owner who is a very good knitter. The yarn is Araucania, Ranco Multy, hand dyed in Chile. It's 75% wool and 25% polyamide (polyesther?). It looks to me like fingering weight. I am including some pictures of it because I have some questions. 

First of all, the shawl is blocked, but not "hard" to get the pattern to stand out. I would like to reblock it in order to get more definition. What say you?

The second question is the back of the neck. This design confuses me. Is it meant to be folded over like a collar? Do you have any comments or pointers that will help me with this? Or should I leave well enought alone?

I appreciate all the help!!!


----------



## DanaKay

I would think if putting on a hanger, you would use one like you would use for slacks, you can also fold and drape a hand towel over the hanger if you don't feel the rod is thick enough.
Never gave a moments thought to a shawl stretching out, since it's blocked until it screamed to begin with.
Must agree there are good discussions on the subject on this KAL.
Ladies, have you hopped over to Raverly to see the next Stevieland shawl planned to be released after the beginning of the New Year? The Wilshire Shawl. Take a gander at Glenallen Shawl too. Both are fantastic! 
Dee is one very talented Lady! When you see one of her creations, you know it is do-able, as you get really great instructions and help when needed.


----------



## SandyC

I have been having so much trouble with lace knitting that I decided to give it up then the wonderful ladies on KP said I should try this KAL and do the ashton shawl. Looking forward to learning this


----------



## DanaKay

Wow! CathyAnn, How nice! Love the colorway.


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> Dee, I won a shawl from the LYS in their Chistmas drawing! I could hardly believe my good luck! It was knit by the owner who is a very good knitter. The yarn is Araucania, Ranco Multy, hand dyed in Chile. It's 75% wool and 25% polyamide (polyesther?). It looks to me like fingering weight. I am including some pictures of it because I have some questions.
> 
> First of all, the shawl is blocked, but not "hard" to get the pattern to stand out. I would like to reblock it in order to get more definition. What say you?
> 
> The second question is the back of the neck. This design confuses me. Is it meant to be folded over like a collar? Do you have any comments or pointers that will help me with this? Or should I leave well enought alone?
> 
> I appreciate all the help!!!


I would definitely block that shawl. The yarn is beautiful. Great colors.

Now that shape.....hmmmmm. Not sure what to say about that. I would call the yarn store and ask if there is a name to the pattern. Then we can look it up and see what the heck is supposed to be done with that funky neck. I bet the pattern is on Ravelry. I seem to recall seeing it somewhere, but I can't remember where. Find out first if you can, and then we can figure out how to block it. I would use a combination of blocking wires, pins and cotton yarn to get the best shape. Maybe I can scan a drawing and attach it. My drawing skills are limited at best, but let's see what we can do.

Dana Kay, you make me blush, girl! I was going to post pics of Wilshire last night but got too tired to do it. Maybe in a day or two. I'm working on a new design right now. I keep thinking, would the KP gang like this, like that, etc...y'all are in my brain all the time now!


----------



## Northernrobin

Dee..there is a big discussion going on under the topic of "this is Elizabeth." a bunch of people want to "register" for your KAL and have questions..I answered some..but maybe you could do a better job. I do not remember how to find this KAL..just told them to do a search using the search function in the header for KP. someone has a computer but no printer..one wants to know yarn..how much and what..


----------



## SandyC

probably this has been discussed but I really don't know how to do the lifeline. I've just finished a purl row, do I thread the yarn through the hole(st. that was the yo in previous row)


----------



## stevieland

SandyC said:


> probably this has been discussed but I really don't know how to do the lifeline. I've just finished a purl row, do I thread the yarn through the hole(st. that was the yo in previous row)


Try this video:






The Knitting Help Videos on YouTube are invaluable. (And they have their own website too that you can get to from YouTube.)Those videos taught me how to knit again after a 35 year hiatus. Check them out.



Northernrobin said:


> Dee..there is a big discussion going on under the topic of "this is Elizabeth." a bunch of people want to "register" for your KAL and have questions..I answered some..but maybe you could do a better job. I do not remember how to find this KAL..just told them to do a search using the search function in the header for KP. someone has a computer but no printer..one wants to know yarn..how much and what..


It looked like my buddy Nanciann had it under control, but let me go check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Deeknits

It's easier to point you to a video than try to explain!

If you need to add one below a mistake, watch this video...-->> 




If you want to add one for safety, watch this one... -->> 




I use Perle Cotton that's thinner than the yarn I'm knitting with. With very thin fingerling or lace weight yarn some folks like to use dental floss.


----------



## Northernrobin

SandyC said:


> probably this has been discussed but I really don't know how to do the lifeline. I've just finished a purl row, do I thread the yarn through the hole(st. that was the yo in previous row)


I do my lifelines after a purl row..and after a finish of a repeat...I take the needle, with thread trailing, through every loop on the KN...carefully so that there are no split threads, etc. Just started doing this with this shawl and for me this has worked..


----------



## SandyC

Northernrobin said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably this has been discussed but I really don't know how to do the lifeline. I've just finished a purl row, do I thread the yarn through the hole(st. that was the yo in previous row)
> 
> 
> 
> I do my lifelines after a purl row..and after a finish of a repeat...I take the needle, with thread trailing, through every loop on the KN...carefully so that there are no split threads, etc. Just started doing this with this shawl and for me this has worked..
Click to expand...

thanks I think you just answered so well. I did this last night but I went through the row below, what you are saying is you run the thread through the sts. on the needle.I am so excited to learn these new things after knitting for so many years. We can always learn and grow


----------



## Feather

Thank you so much for that info on lifelines. I have one more question about them. Do you keep putting in new ones as you go along so you don't have to go back so far when you make a mistake?


----------



## Feather

I started working on the Ashton KAL last night. I am using a fine yarn rather than the fingering weight. Is it normal for the shawl to kind of curl when you first start? I am using a size 6 round needle or do I need to change my needle size to a larger size?


----------



## Sorlenna

Feather said:


> Thank you so much for that info on lifelines. I have one more question about them. Do you keep putting in new ones as you go along so you don't have to go back so far when you make a mistake?


I put a new one in after each chart repeat for this shawl and made a note on the pattern which row it was in.


----------



## stevieland

Feather said:


> I started working on the Ashton KAL last night. I am using a fine yarn rather than the fingering weight. Is it normal for the shawl to kind of curl when you first start? I am using a size 6 round needle or do I need to change my needle size to a larger size?


Welcome, Feather. Yes, it is normal for the shawl to curl. It's not gonna look really great until you are all done and it is blocked. Good luck, and keep us all posted.

And a belated welcome to everyone who has joined in the past week for so.


----------



## CathyAnn

I'm putting a lifeline after each repeat and half way through each repeat. I do not want to have to rip out any more that absolutely necessary.

Deeknits, I bought some #5 perle cotton per your suggestion to use on my lace weight shawl. I had been using dental floss which just sank into the stitches making it very difficult to pick up the stitches. This heavier perle cotton is just right for the yarn I'm using which is fairly fine.


----------



## SandyC

Whew! finished the first chart.Put my lifeline in and am ready to start chart 2. This is so much fun Thank you for putting this on as a free pattern and for the help that we all get. Such a great thing to do for others, God bless you for all your wonderful efforts on our behalf.


----------



## nanciann

Northernrobin said:


> Dee..there is a big discussion going on under the topic of "this is Elizabeth." a bunch of people want to "register" for your KAL and have questions..I answered some..but maybe you could do a better job. I do not remember how to find this KAL..just told them to do a search using the search function in the header for KP. someone has a computer but no printer..one wants to know yarn..how much and what..


It looked like my buddy Nanciann had it under control, but let me go check it out. Thanks![/quote]

Thank you Dee....I try....


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, I won a shawl from the LYS in their Chistmas drawing! I could hardly believe my good luck! It was knit by the owner who is a very good knitter. The yarn is Araucania, Ranco Multy, hand dyed in Chile. It's 75% wool and 25% polyamide (polyesther?). It looks to me like fingering weight. I am including some pictures of it because I have some questions.
> 
> First of all, the shawl is blocked, but not "hard" to get the pattern to stand out. I would like to reblock it in order to get more definition. What say you?
> 
> The second question is the back of the neck. This design confuses me. Is it meant to be folded over like a collar? Do you have any comments or pointers that will help me with this? Or should I leave well enought alone?
> 
> I appreciate all the help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely block that shawl. The yarn is beautiful. Great colors.
> 
> Now that shape.....hmmmmm. Not sure what to say about that. I would call the yarn store and ask if there is a name to the pattern. Then we can look it up and see what the heck is supposed to be done with that funky neck. I bet the pattern is on Ravelry. I seem to recall seeing it somewhere, but I can't remember where. Find out first if you can, and then we can figure out how to block it. I would use a combination of blocking wires, pins and cotton yarn to get the best shape. Maybe I can scan a drawing and attach it. My drawing skills are limited at best, but let's see what we can do.
Click to expand...

Dee, I found out that the name of the shawl I won is "Ostrich Plume Shawl" from Plymouth Yarns. So, went to the Plymouth website and managed to find the one and only picture of it on the site. No front view. I also found it on Ravelry with the same picture! Nothing shows the front! I even called Plymouth and was told they don't have any picture other than what's on the website. Here's the picture:


----------



## Northernrobin

CathyAnn said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, I won a shawl from the LYS in their Chistmas drawing! I could hardly believe my good luck! It was knit by the owner who is a very good knitter. The yarn is Araucania, Ranco Multy, hand dyed in Chile. It's 75% wool and 25% polyamide (polyesther?). It looks to me like fingering weight. I am including some pictures of it because I have some questions.
> 
> First of all, the shawl is blocked, but not "hard" to get the pattern to stand out. I would like to reblock it in order to get more definition. What say you?
> 
> The second question is the back of the neck. This design confuses me. Is it meant to be folded over like a collar? Do you have any comments or pointers that will help me with this? Or should I leave well enought alone?
> 
> I appreciate all the help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely block that shawl. The yarn is beautiful. Great colors.
> 
> Now that shape.....hmmmmm. Not sure what to say about that. I would call the yarn store and ask if there is a name to the pattern. Then we can look it up and see what the heck is supposed to be done with that funky neck. I bet the pattern is on Ravelry. I seem to recall seeing it somewhere, but I can't remember where. Find out first if you can, and then we can figure out how to block it. I would use a combination of blocking wires, pins and cotton yarn to get the best shape. Maybe I can scan a drawing and attach it. My drawing skills are limited at best, but let's see what we can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dee, I found out that the name of the shawl I won is "Ostrich Plume Shawl" from Plymouth Yarns. So, went to the Plymouth website and managed to find the one and only picture of it on the site. No front view. I also found it on Ravelry with the same picture! Nothing shows the front! I even called Plymouth and was told they don't have any picture other than what's on the website. Here's the picture:
Click to expand...

from the photo..and then looking back at the finished shawl..I am guessing with a good blocking the neck edge ought to come out straight..unless there was a major error in the knitting.


----------



## EweWho

Hopefully I will be joining soon. I have been scouring the threads, looking for clues as to what yarns make good choices for the Ashton. I absolutely love some of the color choices I found, but many of the yarn names are unfamiliar to me.

I ordered some Chroma Fingering Sock Yarn (70% Wool, 30% Nylon) from Knitpicks today in the hopes it will work well for the shawl. I ordered two skeins each of 3 different colors. LOL After seeing the post where someone was doing two at a time because she couldn't decide which to do first, I found myself ordering colors that appeal to me, but are completely different from each other. No way would I attempt two at a time at this point. I've never done lace before so this is an adventure for me.

My brain is muddled from all the reading. I hope this yarn will work, otherwise it will get put to the side and I'll give a try at making some socks.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Have just started,using madeline tosh merino light,in Tart,i have half of chart 1 done,lol.
> never used a chart,hopeless at lace,please feel free to ignore me if i complain to much,haha julia


Hi can you tell me where you purchased this yarn from, was it in Australia?


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> The second question is the back of the neck. This design confuses me. Is it meant to be folded over like a collar? Do you have any comments or pointers that will help me with this? Or should I leave well enought alone?
> 
> I appreciate all the help!!!
> 
> Dee, I found out that the name of the shawl I won is "Ostrich Plume Shawl" from Plymouth Yarns. So, went to the Plymouth website and managed to find the one and only picture of it on the site. No front view. I also found it on Ravelry with the same picture! Nothing shows the front! I even called Plymouth and was told they don't have any picture other than what's on the website. Here's the picture:


I left you a PM about it.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Another question, where in Australia would I be able to purchase a blocking mat or equivalent. I'm pretty sure I can get tig welding rods (1/16") from my local hardware, but the blocking mat is another matter entirely. I tried Knit Picks in US but they don't ship to Oz and I don't know anywhere else. Any assistance anyone can give me will be most welcome.


----------



## Deeknits

Regina...I don't think Chroma will be a good choice for this or any kind of lace as it's a single ply yarn. I bought some for socks and absolutely hated it because of the thick and thin places in it. I'm not talking about just a difference in the twists, there would be 6-8" spaces that looked like it hadn't been spun at all. Then other places were thin enough to be lace weight. Some project would look good in yarn that 'rustic' but I don't think lace shawls would.

This is just my experience with it so I'd wait and see what Dee days.



EweWho said:


> Hopefully I will be joining soon. I have been scouring the threads, looking for clues as to what yarns make good choices for the Ashton. I absolutely love some of the color choices I found, but many of the yarn names are unfamiliar to me.
> 
> I ordered some Chroma Fingering Sock Yarn (70% Wool, 30% Nylon) from Knitpicks today in the hopes it will work well for the shawl. I ordered two skeins each of 3 different colors. LOL After seeing the post where someone was doing two at a time because she couldn't decide which to do first, I found myself ordering colors that appeal to me, but are completely different from each other. No way would I attempt two at a time at this point. I've never done lace before so this is an adventure for me.
> 
> My brain is muddled from all the reading. I hope this yarn will work, otherwise it will get put to the side and I'll give a try at making some socks.


----------



## Deeknits

sunnybutterfly said:


> Another question, where in Australia would I be able to purchase a blocking mat or equivalent. I'm pretty sure I can get tig welding rods (1/16") from my local hardware, but the blocking mat is another matter entirely. I tried Knit Picks in US but they don't ship to Oz and I don't know anywhere else. Any assistance anyone can give me will be most welcome.


I found some large rubber mats at Lowe's/Home Depot which are large hardware stores here. Each one has the same puzzle shape edges but they are about 2ft. square. I paid less than $3 a piece for them several years ago. I've been using them as a protective mat for the back of my car.


----------



## funthreads623

oh, this was so cute! I am having SO much fun doing the two at once....I am on chart 3, and am finding that doing two rows of the same stitch is easier...once it's in my head, just do twice as much! The colors are so pretty, even side by side...



EweWho said:


> Hopefully I will be joining soon. I have been scouring the threads, looking for clues as to what yarns make good choices for the Ashton. I absolutely love some of the color choices I found, but many of the yarn names are unfamiliar to me.
> 
> I ordered some Chroma Fingering Sock Yarn (70% Wool, 30% Nylon) from Knitpicks today in the hopes it will work well for the shawl. I ordered two skeins each of 3 different colors. LOL After seeing the post where someone was doing two at a time because she couldn't decide which to do first, I found myself ordering colors that appeal to me, but are completely different from each other. No way would I attempt two at a time at this point. I've never done lace before so this is an adventure for me.
> 
> My brain is muddled from all the reading. I hope this yarn will work, otherwise it will get put to the side and I'll give a try at making some socks.


----------



## funthreads623

do you have a lumber yard nearby? I buy the 3/4" foam insulation board, then cover it with a layer of batting, then a layer of flannel....I have several of different sizes, and they work really well. I have two, side by side for a design wall. This is the best I have had for a blocking board, and I have one that was made for that purpose, but like the foam board much better. good luck on getting your perfect blocking board!



sunnybutterfly said:


> Another question, where in Australia would I be able to purchase a blocking mat or equivalent. I'm pretty sure I can get tig welding rods (1/16") from my local hardware, but the blocking mat is another matter entirely. I tried Knit Picks in US but they don't ship to Oz and I don't know anywhere else. Any assistance anyone can give me will be most welcome.


----------



## DanaKay

CathyAnn said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, I won a shawl from the LYS in their Chistmas drawing! I could hardly believe my good luck! It was knit by the owner who is a very good knitter. The yarn is Araucania, Ranco Multy, hand dyed in Chile. It's 75% wool and 25% polyamide (polyesther?). It looks to me like fingering weight. I am including some pictures of it because I have some questions.
> 
> First of all, the shawl is blocked, but not "hard" to get the pattern to stand out. I would like to reblock it in order to get more definition. What say you?
> 
> The second question is the back of the neck. This design confuses me. Is it meant to be folded over like a collar? Do you have any comments or pointers that will help me with this? Or should I leave well enought alone?
> 
> I appreciate all the help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely block that shawl. The yarn is beautiful. Great colors.
> 
> Now that shape.....hmmmmm. Not sure what to say about that. I would call the yarn store and ask if there is a name to the pattern. Then we can look it up and see what the heck is supposed to be done with that funky neck. I bet the pattern is on Ravelry. I seem to recall seeing it somewhere, but I can't remember where. Find out first if you can, and then we can figure out how to block it. I would use a combination of blocking wires, pins and cotton yarn to get the best shape. Maybe I can scan a drawing and attach it. My drawing skills are limited at best, but let's see what we can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dee, I found out that the name of the shawl I won is "Ostrich Plume Shawl" from Plymouth Yarns. So, went to the Plymouth website and managed to find the one and only picture of it on the site. No front view. I also found it on Ravelry with the same picture! Nothing shows the front! I even called Plymouth and was told they don't have any picture other than what's on the website. Here's the picture:
Click to expand...

If you notice toward the neck the pattern decreases. I think this is a Faro style shawl, which means it should sit the shoulder quite nicely and not tend to slide off.
I may be wrong on that, but that's what it looks like to me.
At any rate, it is a very nice looking shawl, and I agree, block it out more. :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

Thank you, DanaKay. I think you're right. A blocking I will go.... .


----------



## seamus

for pattern - ignore the locked, move down a way to where the picture of the scarf is - on the right hand side at the top of the picture up will see where it says DOWNLOAD. Click it. Done......


----------



## stevieland

I know most of you are busy getting ready for tonight and offline, but I want to wish every one of you a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

Thanks for making the last part of 2011 one of the best times of my life. You are all wonderful and I cherish every minute I spend here. I am so proud of all of you who decided it was never to late to learn something new and joined along to learn to knit from charts and make some lace.


----------



## Deeknits

Happy New Year to you, too! Here's wishing you a healthy, creative and prosperous year!


----------



## SandyC

I have a question and probably everyone else got this ok but here goes.....I am doing chart 2 for the third time, I cannot make this come out right. I have already taken this out to my life line and still can't get it. Everyone else doing ok?


----------



## mousepotato

SandyC said:


> I have a question and probably everyone else got this ok but here goes.....I am doing chart 2 for the third time, I cannot make this come out right. I have already taken this out to my life line and still can't get it. Everyone else doing ok?


Sandy,

Are you off by 2 stitches? If so, you need another knit and purl row between. That's where I got stuck last night because I hadn't marked where I was on the pattern.


----------



## DanaKay

Happy New Year Dee! You sure made my Holiday shine with your patterns and giving nature. 
May you and all my fellow KAL members enjoy a happy,
healthy, prosperous New Year, with lots of yarn and Lace!
:thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

SandyC said:


> I have a question and probably everyone else got this ok but here goes.....I am doing chart 2 for the third time, I cannot make this come out right. I have already taken this out to my life line and still can't get it. Everyone else doing ok?


We need a bit more to go on. Why don't you tell us what row you are one exactly. Were you fine up to where you did the lifeline? On Chart 2, after the 2nd chart repeat, you should have 107 st.

I've posted this before, but also, after the 1st repeat, 83 st.
After the 3rd repeat, 131 st. 
After the 4th repeat, 155 st.

When you count, let us know how many st to the right of the center, and then to the left.

And then what exactly is not coming out right.

Some people have posted a picture with the knitting spread out. That is very helpful in conjunction with the counts.


----------



## SandyC

mousepotato said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question and probably everyone else got this ok but here goes.....I am doing chart 2 for the third time, I cannot make this come out right. I have already taken this out to my life line and still can't get it. Everyone else doing ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy,
> 
> Are you off by 2 stitches? If so, you need another knit and purl row between. That's where I got stuck last night because I hadn't marked where I was on the pattern.
Click to expand...

I think you are right on, just did the other rows and come out with the correct no. thanks so much


----------



## Deeknits

SandyC said:


> I have a question and probably everyone else got this ok but here goes.....I am doing chart 2 for the third time, I cannot make this come out right. I have already taken this out to my life line and still can't get it. Everyone else doing ok?


What's not coming out right? Can you be more specific?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

wich yarn do u suggest that goes well with this shawl.. and size needles please,, took a gander at the directions.. boy theres a lot involved but i would like to look out for the yarn incase i get a burst of cockyness and try it


----------



## stevieland

There have been all different sorts of yarns used, but I think your best bet is to go with a sock or fingering weight yarn of your choice. Look through the thread here and you'll see all sorts of yarns so you can see what kind you are leaning towards, solid, variegated, or self striping.

Good luck and welcome! Be cocky and come try. C'mon, you can do it!



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> wich yarn do u suggest that goes well with this shawl.. and size needles please,, took a gander at the directions.. boy theres a lot involved but i would like to look out for the yarn incase i get a burst of cockyness and try it


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Thanks Funthreads, you just gave me an idea! I can be remarkably dense at times. We have Clark Rubber here and they do all sorts of foam and stuff, not just rubber. I will have to pay them a visit in the near future.


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question and probably everyone else got this ok but here goes.....I am doing chart 2 for the third time, I cannot make this come out right. I have already taken this out to my life line and still can't get it. Everyone else doing ok?
> 
> 
> 
> We need a bit more to go on. Why don't you tell us what row you are one exactly. Were you fine up to where you did the lifeline? On Chart 2, after the 2nd chart repeat, you should have 107 st.
> 
> I've posted this before, but also, after the 1st repeat, 83 st.
> After the 3rd repeat, 131 st.
> After the 4th repeat, 155 st.
> 
> When you count, let us know how many st to the right of the center, and then to the left.
> 
> And then what exactly is not coming out right.
> 
> Some people have posted a picture with the knitting spread out. That is very helpful in conjunction with the counts.
Click to expand...

I just counted 58 st. on each side of the center st. I also counted the stitches that my lifeline is through and I come up with 109 st. so the mistake must be before that lifeline right?


----------



## SandyC

Ok I have frogged back to my lifeline and now have 107 sts.on the needle. thank you so much for posting the numbers again.


----------



## funthreads623

A couple of things that might help:
Count every row!
You will always have an UNeven number, so if it's even, you know there is a problem..
When using the KnitPicks needles, you can run a lifeline by threading your line through the little hole, and it will go through all your stitches, NO missing one like is possible when using a tapestry needle. 
Also, on the thread for a life line, be sure to use a color fast one, in case you are knitting with light color thread; sometimes the darker threads will bleed off on light colors.
I took off my markers UNtiL I got to the chart 3, then boy, did they come back, big time! Now, I am using markers for EACH twelve stitches, and REcount after every set of 12. 
I hope everyone tries this shawl, it is really easy, you just need to count, count, count~~~~~~~~


----------



## Deeknits

funthreads623 said:


> A couple of things that might help:
> <snip>...When using the KnitPicks needles, you can run a lifeline by threading your line through the little hole, and it will go through all your stitches, NO missing one like is possible when using a tapestry needle....<snip>


Just wanted to add....if you thread your lifeline through that little hole....make sure you are NOT using markers on that row!


----------



## stevieland

funthreads623 said:


> A couple of things that might help:
> Count every row!
> You will always have an UNeven number, so if it's even, you know there is a problem..
> When using the KnitPicks needles, you can run a lifeline by threading your line through the little hole, and it will go through all your stitches, NO missing one like is possible when using a tapestry needle.
> Also, on the thread for a life line, be sure to use a color fast one, in case you are knitting with light color thread; sometimes the darker threads will bleed off on light colors.
> I took off my markers UNtiL I got to the chart 3, then boy, did they come back, big time! Now, I am using markers for EACH twelve stitches, and REcount after every set of 12.
> I hope everyone tries this shawl, it is really easy, you just need to count, count, count~~~~~~~~


You are right, one wants to check their knitting after every RS row. If counting gives you confidence, that is a good thing. So are stitch markers.

_This next part is a teeny little lecture for all you chart/lace newbies:_

But the most important thing is reading your knitting and verifying the chart against your knitting. Because you can have the correct count and still have fatal mistakes that will cause the pattern to not line up properly eventually, resulting in big time frogging. Rip it Rip it!

*And so, please, commit this to memory: Check your knitting against the chart after every RS row. Verifying the chart is simply a more thorough way of counting, if you want to look at it that way. It's smart counting.* So make sure that if per your chart (like on Chart 2, Row 11) you have [yo, sk2p, yo, k9] over and over, that that is what is on your needles.

I can't stress this point enough. I still do it even when I have 450 st on my needles. As soon as you see that you don't have a series of 9 knit st separated by yo, sk2p, yo, you know you messed up. And if you had verified the RS row before, you know without a doubt that your mistake is on your current row. All you have to do is tink back, not frog. Much, much better, yes?

And that is why I never count the whole row or use stitch markers of any kind. Not saying they are not good tools, but nothing is as good and foolproof as getting into the habit of......... what?

*READING YOUR KNITTING!!!!* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.S. I would like anyone who is having any problems keeping track of your stitches to grab the Lace Shawl Knitting tips section and reread the paragraphs about Reading your Knitting. It might make more sense now to you than it did when you first read through it. It talks about how to check the alignment of the pattern, etc.


----------



## mamared1949

I just got mine off of the needles. I used Michaels brand luxury sock yarn, it has a touch of cashmere, so it is super soft. The color is Ocean. Lots of shades of blue and greens. It already looks good. That is probably because I got all of the charts done correctly.  

I won't be able to block it for a while as I cannot get on the floor due to my back surgery. But when I do I will try to post a picture.

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone.


----------



## Treasure

This is a lovely lovely shawl. What are the chances of getting written instructions?


----------



## stevieland

Treasure said:


> This is a lovely lovely shawl. What are the chances of getting written instructions?


Hi! and thanks. Since the pattern was conceived and written as a chart-reading tutorial, I probably will not be writing instructions for it any time soon. So sorry.... so much on my plate, so little time!


----------



## momrnbk

Happy, Healthy New Year to one and all, and thanks to you Dee for your lovely pattern and continued assistance. I've been reading the KAL daily just to stay current. I started my Ashton tonight and look forward to working on it in the New Year. So far it truly is the shawl that knits itself!


----------



## Bethknits79

Happy New Year!!!!!! Sadly my shawl is no closer to completion. But that's only for the fact that I am spending every spare moment I have with my family. I leave to go home soon so I will probably finish it sometime in the next couple of weeks. When I get home I am planning on ordering the blocking mats from knit picks. When I get closer to completion I'll post pictures. Once again, Happy New Year to everyone!!


----------



## juliacraftylady666

sunnybutterfly said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have just started,using madeline tosh merino light,in Tart,i have half of chart 1 done,lol.
> never used a chart,hopeless at lace,please feel free to ignore me if i complain to much,haha julia
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you tell me where you purchased this yarn from, was it in Australia?
Click to expand...

No it wasnt in oz,it was from happy knits.com in the usa,$18.50 a skein us,a bit big on postage but i had to have it and the aussie dollar was way up.


----------



## Northernrobin

Well, its January 1 today so I will add my 2 cents and wish everyone a Happy New Year and a Happy Knitting year too!..

I have future non shawl knitting plans..there will be more shawls eventually ( the yarn is already here)..but some small projects next..a hat, some socks..then a sweater ( have to keep the DH happy) am thinking about a mosaic pattern..cause I have never done one of those. I am currently trying to finish each project before beginning another.. The shawl pattern; I am now into the transition to the border..just a few more rows of that to go it ( chart 2A ) will be done later today.


----------



## Cassius

You will become a Tosh addict. A great yarn


----------



## Cassius

Happy New Year
I like your hair and I like the website you mentioned. 
Thanks. Oregon is my home state so my heart lingers there


----------



## FaeCross

Finished Chart 3 on the plane on the way home last night. Made it through about 4 rows of chart 4 hanging around the house last night with the family waiting for the ball to drop. 

I'm so close to the end I can taste it, but it seems that finishing it today is NOT in the cards. My SO woke up this morning w/ an ugly stomach bug. Now I'm taking care of him, and praying no one else gets it.


----------



## Northernrobin

another suggestion, for the newbees...go through the , now 50 pages of comments..look for Dees..advise..and copy and paste her instructions..to a word processing program..print them out and have them in your binder of patterns ( you have one of these, don't you?)..then when disaster strikes you can go back and quickly find your fix- it -fast rescue. PLUS she will not have to repeat herself endlessly.

I just had to do this..finished a row and dropped about 15 stitches off the end..and..when I got them back on the needles, it was obvious that the YOs were all gone...But I had printed out her long how to for the YOs rescue and was able to AVOID the FROG! and, besides the last purl back row have just completed 2A chart..I need a break..dropping those stitches was awful!


----------



## stevieland

Northernrobin said:


> another suggestion, for the newbees...go through the , now 50 pages of comments..look for Dees..advise..and copy and paste her instructions..to a word processing program..print them out and have them in your binder of patterns ( you have one of these, don't you?)..then when disaster strikes you can go back and quickly find your fix- it -fast rescue. PLUS she will not have to repeat herself endlessly.
> 
> I just had to do this..finished a row and dropped about 15 stitches off the end..and..when I got them back on the needles, it was obvious that the YOs were all gone...But I had printed out her long how to for the YOs rescue and was able to AVOID the FROG! and, besides the last purl back row have just completed 2A chart..I need a break..dropping those stitches was awful!


Northernrobin, I am so glad that you were able to save your work! Thanks goodness. That is always a horrible feeling to see those stitches drop down like that.

And regarding your suggestion to print out my explanatory posts, that is a really good idea. That way if someone has a bit of free time, you can easier find my big maroon shawl avatar, which jumps right out at ya, and see if my babbling is worth printing out for future reference.

Everyone, please know this: I do not mind answering the same question that has been asked before. I understand that when something goes wrong, anyone wants and NEEDS that answer immediately and doesn't want to sift through pages of posts just to see if it is there. I will answer the same question 100 times if it helps anyone. No problemo.

But this idea, having it all printed out ahead of time, might give someone the answer immediately so they can continue their fun lace adventure and get to the finish line quicker!!! You can just flip through your pages and see if the answer is right there.


----------



## BlueButterfly

I would like to wish evryon a Happy and Healthy New Year.

Dee, Hope you got my pictures in your PM. I thought it was a picture of the 4th rep. of Ch.2 but it was the third rep. Shortly after sending the picture I discovered a big mistake and had to rip out to the first repeat and start over. I did 7 repeats of chart 2. I am doing well now and I am on the last row of chart 2A and hope to continue tomorrow. Dark yarn is difficult for the eyesight. I think I will choose lighter yarn for the next shawl. Thank you for all your help. I enjoy reading the questions and answers here.


----------



## AkAngel

I too just want to wish everyone a great and Happy 2012. I just printed off Ashton and am going to go read through the pattern and instructions and then decide on yarn and needles. 
I think I've been putting the cart before the horse so to speak as I was wondering about this before reading through the pattern. Looking forward to getting starting and working with you all on this. Dee thanks again for sharing your pattern, talent and time with us we are truly blessed by you.


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Yes happy new year everyone,and Dee thanks so much for this,not only doing this pattern,answering all our questions,but teaching us about charts,plus we get a shawl at the end,wow!
I had done 4 repeats of chart 2 and starting to enjoy it,got to last repeat and blam,not enough sts on one side,et etc,had to frog back 3 rows to lifeline phew!still cant figure out what i have done.
Have been knitting with a flu type virus,and a bad headache so amazing i got any right at all.
Invited a knitter from a beading group to join in here so hope you are here gale.


----------



## CathyAnn

Regarding that shawl I won last week from the LYS, I finally blocked it this morning. It looks a whole lot better now, the stitch pattern more discernible. I really appreciate all of the help given to me, on this thread and in PM's. Thank you Nanciann, and Dee, I did it as you suggested and it went smoothly. This is the first time I've ever blocked anything of this size. It is now 62" across and 31" long down the back.


----------



## stevieland

BlueButterfly said:


> I would like to wish evryon a Happy and Healthy New Year.
> 
> Dee, Hope you got my pictures in your PM. I thought it was a picture of the 4th rep. of Ch.2 but it was the third rep. Shortly after sending the picture I discovered a big mistake and had to rip out to the first repeat and start over. I did 7 repeats of chart 2. I am doing well now and I am on the last row of chart 2A and hope to continue tomorrow. Dark yarn is difficult for the eyesight. I think I will choose lighter yarn for the next shawl. Thank you for all your help. I enjoy reading the questions and answers here.


You are welcome. I'm glad you're enjoying yourself.

Yeah, darker yarn. So pretty, so hard to see. Notice that is my first suggestion on the Lace Knitting Tips section. Been there, done that.

I don't see a PM from you. But I'm glad you are okay now!



CathyAnn said:


> Regarding that shawl I won last week from the LYS, I finally blocked it this morning. It looks a whole lot better now, the stitch pattern more discernible. I really appreciate all of the help given to me, on this thread and in PM's. Thank you Nanciann, and Dee, I did it as you suggested and it went smoothly. This is the first time I've ever blocked anything of this size. It is now 62" across and 31" long down the back.


You're welcome.

That looks like i different shawl. You did a masterful job blocking this. Like a pro, well, better than a pro since you blocked it better than the knitting store did! I couldn't have done it better myself.


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> Regarding that shawl I won last week from the LYS, I finally blocked it this morning. It looks a whole lot better now, the stitch pattern more discernible. I really appreciate all of the help given to me, on this thread and in PM's. Thank you Nanciann, and Dee, I did it as you suggested and it went smoothly. This is the first time I've ever blocked anything of this size. It is now 62" across and 31" long down the back.


That is so beautiful now. It looks completely different. Such a lovely pattern. It was so hard to see it before and the size is a much better one. You did a great job.


----------



## Northernrobin

well I for one did pick a pale yarn..in fact its an undyed creamy white..I have finished the 2a...am eye-ing 3. Cathyann..now we all wish we had won that shawl..its very lovely..I like the dip in the back for the neck must be snuggly warm.


----------



## Brenda19605

Ok Folks, I'm jumping in feet first on this one. Lace is something I have aspired to do since learning to knit a few months ago. Lace is one reason I learned to knit, so here goes. I'm looking forward to this.

Brenda D


----------



## hillman

I finished my Ashton last year!!!
It was knit on 4.5mm needles with a mix of my dog's hair and merino.
I really enjoyed this knit, for me who knits lace a lot, it was a nice easy and fast knit, very relaxing!
Thanks Dee for this oppertunity.


----------



## Northernrobin

Brenda You can do this..take your time..check after each row...do not knit when sleepy, tired,or distracted. Use life lines..and a light colored or white yarn. wool is nice and you could use it in CO.

This is not hard knitting, but it requires concentration and paying attention..as soon as you start pushing..that is when mistakes creep in. the hardest part is pacing yourself and not doing too much at once..I started mid December and am already into the border charts.

You will learn a lot about knitting while doing this..esp about correcting yarn overs..go to that post on how tos..and print it out..its very useful..in avoiding frogging..and have fun!


----------



## Brenda19605

In looking at the charts for the pattern, I find it almost impossible to distinguish between the ssk and the s1, k2tog, psso. Can someone enlighten me on where those stitches appear if one is different? I'm sure my problem comes from me being legally blind. But even using the magnifier software on my computer does not help me distinguish between the two stitches on the charts. Thanks.

Brenda


----------



## Northernrobin

sl, k2 tog, psso..is a decrease of 3 stitches..whereas ssk is a decrease of 2 stitches...so they are different as the result will affect your number of stitches per row...


----------



## Northernrobin

try knitting a few and you will see the difference..or feel it, if you cannot see..maybe try some chunky yarn and do a sample..


----------



## Lyndee

on the charts, the symbols look like the ssk but instead of 2 legs on the bottom, there are 3 they close up the tip of the lace motif, on rows 13 and 25 of chart 1, row 11 of chart 2, row 11 of chart 2a, on chart 3 there are some but not all sl1 k2tog passo (only where the lace motif comes to an end at the tip of it.) and also on rows 13 and 23. On chart 4 on row 9, 11, 13 and 15.
I am having a hard time seeing them too but I am going from my screen because my printer is out of ink right now. I hope this helps alittle.


----------



## Brenda19605

Northernrobin said:


> sl, k2 tog, psso..is a decrease of 3 stitches..whereas ssk is a decrease of 2 stitches...so they are different as the result will affect your number of stitches per row...


I understand the difference in how to do the stitches. My problem is that the designs on the chart look the same for both stitches to me. Even the designs on the legend to represent the stitches in the chart look the same. I need help to be able to differentiate the two different stitches on the chart. Thanks.

Brenda


----------



## Brenda19605

Lyndee said:


> on the charts, the symbols look like the ssk but instead of 2 legs on the bottom, there are 3 they close up the tip of the lace motif, on rows 13 and 25 of chart 1, row 11 of chart 2, row 11 of chart 2a, on chart 3 there are some but not all sl1 k2tog passo (only where the lace motif comes to an end at the tip of it.) and also on rows 13 and 23. On chart 4 on row 9, 11, 13 and 15.
> I am having a hard time seeing them too but I am going from my screen because my printer is out of ink right now. I hope this helps alittle.


Thanks Lyndee, this should help me some.

Brenda


----------



## stevieland

hillman said:


> I finished my Ashton last year!!!
> It was knit on 4.5mm needles with a mix of my dog's hair and merino.
> I really enjoyed this knit, for me who knits lace a lot, it was a nice easy and fast knit, very relaxing!
> Thanks Dee for this oppertunity.


That really looks exquisite. I know you are an experienced lace knitter already, so I am not surprised. It is just gorgeous in that color. Just beautiful, and very inspiring for the new lace knitters here, I'm sure.



Brenda19605 said:


> In looking at the charts for the pattern, I find it almost impossible to distinguish between the ssk and the s1, k2tog, psso. Can someone enlighten me on where those stitches appear if one is different? I'm sure my problem comes from me being legally blind. But even using the magnifier software on my computer does not help me distinguish between the two stitches on the charts. Thanks.
> 
> Brenda


I am so sorry you are having problems. The software I use has those as the ssk and double decreases. That was good advice regarding two versus three little feet. Those particular decrease symbols are good because they are a pictorial representation of what the actual knitting looks like after the stitch is created.

But are you printing it out in the largest possible print area? I know that with the Adobe software, sometimes the page scaling on the Print window is defaulted to "shrink to fit" which results in smaller print. I set mine to "none" and the print is quite large on those charts.

Lyndee, that was a great explanation.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Northernrobin and Dee, That is exactly what I did from the beginning of the KAL. Each time I read an instruction or something that I think I may need in the future I cut and past into a Word document. I have this saved in a document under Ashton KAL. I have referred to it several times and I have printed portions of it to have handly. As Northernrobin said, it saves countless time to have it handy.

I am also going to copy each picture of completed Ashtons for my file. Then I can get a better idea of colors and yarn for future projects. Also, I can drool over these gorgeous shawls and appreciate all the love and work that went into each one.

Thanks to all of you for your comments (problems and solutions). You are helping all of us.

Happy knitting in 2012.
Shirley


----------



## Brenda19605

stevieland said:


> hillman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my Ashton last year!!!
> It was knit on 4.5mm needles with a mix of my dog's hair and merino.
> I really enjoyed this knit, for me who knits lace a lot, it was a nice easy and fast knit, very relaxing!
> Thanks Dee for this oppertunity.
> 
> 
> 
> That really looks exquisite. I know you are an experienced lace knitter already, so I am not surprised. It is just gorgeous in that color. Just beautiful, and very inspiring for the new lace knitters here, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the charts for the pattern, I find it almost impossible to distinguish between the ssk and the s1, k2tog, psso. Can someone enlighten me on where those stitches appear if one is different? I'm sure my problem comes from me being legally blind. But even using the magnifier software on my computer does not help me distinguish between the two stitches on the charts. Thanks.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry you are having problems. The software I use has those as the ssk and double decreases. That was good advice regarding two versus three little feet. Those particular decrease symbols are good because they are a pictorial representation of what the actual knitting looks like after the stitch is created.
> 
> But are you printing it out in the largest possible print area? I know that with the Adobe software, sometimes the page scaling on the Print window is defaulted to "shrink to fit" which results in smaller print. I set mine to "none" and the print is quite large on those charts.
> 
> Lyndee, that was a great explanation.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the printing heads-up. I will print it with those printing parameters and see if I can make it out better.

Brenda


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

hillman said:


> I finished my Ashton last year!!!
> It was knit on 4.5mm needles with a mix of my dog's hair and merino.
> I really enjoyed this knit, for me who knits lace a lot, it was a nice easy and fast knit, very relaxing!
> Thanks Dee for this oppertunity.


Hillman. Your Ashon is lovely. I really like the light shade and it looks like it is plain, not varigated. It shows off the pattern beautifully. Dog hair? Was this intentionally mixed in or a result of your dog being around? Curious. However it happened, your yarn is beautiful.

My yarn is varigated and I think I might do something else next. I have 4 rows left of chart 2A. Am anxious to finish, but have little time to knit -- oh wish the real world would disappear so I could just knit, knit, knit.

Shirley


----------



## AkAngel

Very nice Hillman. I love the soft pink and your work is lovely.


----------



## Brenda19605

stevieland said:


> hillman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my Ashton last year!!!
> It was knit on 4.5mm needles with a mix of my dog's hair and merino.
> I really enjoyed this knit, for me who knits lace a lot, it was a nice easy and fast knit, very relaxing!
> Thanks Dee for this oppertunity.
> 
> 
> 
> That really looks exquisite. I know you are an experienced lace knitter already, so I am not surprised. It is just gorgeous in that color. Just beautiful, and very inspiring for the new lace knitters here, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the charts for the pattern, I find it almost impossible to distinguish between the ssk and the s1, k2tog, psso. Can someone enlighten me on where those stitches appear if one is different? I'm sure my problem comes from me being legally blind. But even using the magnifier software on my computer does not help me distinguish between the two stitches on the charts. Thanks.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry you are having problems. The software I use has those as the ssk and double decreases. That was good advice regarding two versus three little feet. Those particular decrease symbols are good because they are a pictorial representation of what the actual knitting looks like after the stitch is created.
> 
> But are you printing it out in the largest possible print area? I know that with the Adobe software, sometimes the page scaling on the Print window is defaulted to "shrink to fit" which results in smaller print. I set mine to "none" and the print is quite large on those charts.
> 
> Lyndee, that was a great explanation.
Click to expand...

Hey, hey, success at last. I have printed the pattern again and the new printer parameters worked. I can now distinguish between the symbols using my closed-circuit t.v. camera and my magnifiers. Thanks to all for helping me find the solution.

Brenda D


----------



## SandyC

I am on chart 2 second repeat. I have counted and counted but come with 94 sts. instead of 95. I have put markers between each 12 st. repeat and all sts. are correct between these markers, I can't for the life of me see a mistake. I have been hours on this one row, seems like I'm wasting a lot of time trying to do lace Maybe it just isn't my "thing". I really love doing it but seem to find a mistake on every row. Oh my!


----------



## hillman

Yes it is a plainish yarn, some variegation as it really is my dog's hair.
I have a rectangular shawl from a previous dog, it's a lovely keepsake. This one is no where near as soft as the last. You can see how fluffy it is in the last photo. It's nice and warm, but scratchy on a bare neck.
Elaine


----------



## stevieland

SandyC said:


> I am on chart 2 second repeat. I have counted and counted but come with 94 sts. instead of 95. I have put markers between each 12 st. repeat and all sts. are correct between these markers, I can't for the life of me see a mistake. I have been hours on this one row, seems like I'm wasting a lot of time trying to do lace Maybe it just isn't my "thing". I really love doing it but seem to find a mistake on every row. Oh my!


Can you take a photo of your work spread out very well so that we may see it clearly?

I need to know: What exact row you are on, what is your stitch count to the right of the center and then to the left of the center.

Please know that you are not "wasting time" but rather taking time to learn something wonderful. A musician who keeps practicing until they get it right is not wasting time but using their valuable time to gain skill and expertise. That is what you are doing right now. Think of this that way, in a positive light.

Everybody who learns how to knit lace does this. Trust me, and us! Becoming a good lace knitter take perseverance as much as skill, to be frank. Because if you keep trying over and over until you get it right, the skill will come naturally. There is a reason that people ooh and ah over lace knitting so much. It's because they admire the knitting, but also know the kind of person who can create this sort of beauty is fearless in their pursuit of perfection! So be fearless and knit that thang until you get it right! You can do it, soldier!

Now take some pictures and let us help you, girl. Enough of this "I can't do it!!!!"

P.S. I am (finally!) starting to knit the prototype of my new design "Alexandra" and sure enough, I've frogged several rows because they didn't line up right. I'm the (alleged) expert. I designed the thing. I still screw up.



hillman said:


> Yes it is a plainish yarn, some variegation as it really is my dog's hair.
> I have a rectangular shawl from a previous dog, it's a lovely keepsake. This one is no where near as soft as the last. You can see how fluffy it is in the last photo. It's nice and warm, but scratchy on a bare neck.
> Elaine


I cannot even believe the wonderfulness that this is from your doggie's hair!!


----------



## mamawsue

I'm back. Could not find proper yarn in our local stores, so I am using what I have on hand - Patons Lace and #5 needles. Currently on chart 2 on 4th repeat because taking it nice and slow. No frogging yet even with the yarn splitting so easily.

Oh I wish I could have used my dog's hair but his hair would be to scratchy and to warm. Sure would be a wonderful keep sake though.


----------



## EweWho

Deeknits said:


> Regina...I don't think Chroma will be a good choice for this or any kind of lace as it's a single ply yarn. I bought some for socks and absolutely hated it because of the thick and thin places in it. I'm not talking about just a difference in the twists, there would be 6-8" spaces that looked like it hadn't been spun at all. Then other places were thin enough to be lace weight. Some project would look good in yarn that 'rustic' but I don't think lace shawls would.
> 
> This is just my experience with it so I'd wait and see what Dee days.


Ugh, I hate to hear that. I just saw an advertisement on the bottom of one of the pages for it and liked the colors. Not having any experience with yarns other than worsted weight, I was flying blind! At the time I ordered it, not many were posting the brand names/types of the yarns they were using.

Since losing my husband to diabetes complications in 2010, I am on a fixed income and I may have to forgo doing this KAL or wait until I can get something that will work. I have some sock yarns, but not enough skeins of any one color that will work. Unfortunately my stash of yarns doesn't have a wide variety of yarn weights. LOL

So, do you have any ideas as to what the Chroma can be used for? Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Deeknits

EweWho said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regina...I don't think Chroma will be a good choice for this or any kind of lace as it's a single ply yarn. I bought some for socks and absolutely hated it because of the thick and thin places in it. I'm not talking about just a difference in the twists, there would be 6-8" spaces that looked like it hadn't been spun at all. Then other places were thin enough to be lace weight. Some project would look good in yarn that 'rustic' but I don't think lace shawls would.
> 
> This is just my experience with it so I'd wait and see what Dee days.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I hate to hear that. I just saw an advertisement on the bottom of one of the pages for it and liked the colors. Not having any experience with yarns other than worsted weight, I was flying blind! At the time I ordered it, not many were posting the brand names/types of the yarns they were using.
> 
> Since losing my husband to diabetes complications in 2010, I am on a fixed income and I may have to forgo doing this KAL or wait until I can get something that will work. I have some sock yarns, but not enough skeins of any one color that will work. Unfortunately my stash of yarns doesn't have a wide variety of yarn weights. LOL
> 
> So, do you have any ideas as to what the Chroma can be used for? Thanks for the heads-up!
Click to expand...

I know what you mean...I bought the Chroma when it first came out just because I loved the colors. I didn't know Shinola about single ply or what it could and couldn't be used for. I called KP when I found the unspun sectins and asked to return it, they said to keep it and they sent me another one...it also has a bad place in it. :roll:

As for what to do with it...I still don't know! I have 2 skeins of it now to do something with. Will probably just make a hat with it.

ETA....by all means follow Dee's advice, not mine!!! She's the expert!


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Sandy C i have had problems like that too,1 stitch out or 2 cant find them or the mistake i made,once or twice i just added another st on a purl row in a section not with yo and then it went on right.
I am struggling to and thought about giving up,best way to learn andplace to learn is here.

Dee i am about to start 2b chart,i have 87 sts each side,but i dont have 179 in the whole row,any ideas?


----------



## stevieland

EweWho said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regina...I don't think Chroma will be a good choice for this or any kind of lace as it's a single ply yarn. I bought some for socks and absolutely hated it because of the thick and thin places in it. I'm not talking about just a difference in the twists, there would be 6-8" spaces that looked like it hadn't been spun at all. Then other places were thin enough to be lace weight. Some project would look good in yarn that 'rustic' but I don't think lace shawls would.
> 
> This is just my experience with it so I'd wait and see what Dee days.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I hate to hear that. I just saw an advertisement on the bottom of one of the pages for it and liked the colors. Not having any experience with yarns other than worsted weight, I was flying blind! At the time I ordered it, not many were posting the brand names/types of the yarns they were using.
> 
> Since losing my husband to diabetes complications in 2010, I am on a fixed income and I may have to forgo doing this KAL or wait until I can get something that will work. I have some sock yarns, but not enough skeins of any one color that will work. Unfortunately my stash of yarns doesn't have a wide variety of yarn weights. LOL
> 
> So, do you have any ideas as to what the Chroma can be used for? Thanks for the heads-up!
Click to expand...

I looked the yarn up on Ravelry and looked at other projects and I think that you will be fine with that yarn. I haven't used it, and it may be a bit challenging to work with like Deeknits says, but I think its pretty and the shawl will look lovely. I've used similar "rustic" yarns and I don't have a problem with them. I'd give it a try and see what happens.



juliacraftylady666 said:


> Sandy C i have had problems like that too,1 stitch out or 2 cant find them or the mistake i made,once or twice i just added another st on a purl row in a section not with yo and then it went on right.
> I am struggling to and thought about giving up,best way to learn andplace to learn is here.
> 
> Dee i am about to start 2b chart,i have 87 sts each side,but i dont have 179 in the whole row,any ideas?


Julia, can you give us more to go on? How about posting a picture? There are so many variables that can go wrong that it is impossible to speculate just based on numbers. As you can see with the last person with a stitch count problem who posted a good pic with details, I was able to advise a solution easily.

*So please, anyone who has issues and needs answers, please, post a well spread out picture of your work so we can see all the stitches clearly. Thanks! *.


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am on chart 2 second repeat. I have counted and counted but come with 94 sts. instead of 95. I have put markers between each 12 st. repeat and all sts. are correct between these markers, I can't for the life of me see a mistake. I have been hours on this one row, seems like I'm wasting a lot of time trying to do lace Maybe it just isn't my "thing". I really love doing it but seem to find a mistake on every row. Oh my!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take a photo of your work spread out very well so that we may see it clearly?
> 
> I need to know: What exact row you are on, what is your stitch count to the right of the center and then to the left of the center.
> 
> Please know that you are not "wasting time" but rather taking time to learn something wonderful. A musician who keeps practicing until they get it right is not wasting time but using their valuable time to gain skill and expertise. That is what you are doing right now. Think of this that way, in a positive light.
> 
> Everybody who learns how to knit lace does this. Trust me, and us! Becoming a good lace knitter take perseverance as much as skill, to be frank. Because if you keep trying over and over until you get it right, the skill will come naturally. There is a reason that people ooh and ah over lace knitting so much. It's because they admire the knitting, but also know the kind of person who can create this sort of beauty is fearless in their pursuit of perfection! So be fearless and knit that thang until you get it right! You can do it, soldier!
> 
> Now take some pictures and let us help you, girl. Enough of this "I can't do it!!!!"
> 
> P.S. I am (finally!) starting to knit the prototype of my new design "Alexandra" and sure enough, I've frogged several rows because they didn't line up right. I'm the (alleged) expert. I designed the thing. I still screw up.
> 
> 
> 
> hillman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a plainish yarn, some variegation as it really is my dog's hair.
> I have a rectangular shawl from a previous dog, it's a lovely keepsake. This one is no where near as soft as the last. You can see how fluffy it is in the last photo. It's nice and warm, but scratchy on a bare neck.
> Elaine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot even believe the wonderfulness that this is from your doggie's hair!!
Click to expand...

I sent you a pic but don't know where it went, guess I was on the wrong place. Do I send it by going to Pictures at the top ofthe site?


----------



## nanciann

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Sandy C i have had problems like that too,1 stitch out or 2 cant find them or the mistake i made,once or twice i just added another st on a purl row in a section not with yo and then it went on right.
> I am struggling to and thought about giving up,best way to learn andplace to learn is here.
> 
> Dee i am about to start 2b chart,i have 87 sts each side,but i dont have 179 in the whole row,any ideas?


The 179 includes the center stitch and the two stitches on each end. Your 87+87=174 the 174+5=179....When you finish a chart .... the total number includes those 5 stitches not just the pattern on each side. Does that help?


----------



## stevieland

SandyC said:


> I sent you a pic but don't know where it went, guess I was on the wrong place. Do I send it by going to Pictures at the top ofthe site?


It showed up in the main Pictures area.

To add a picture directly to this KAL, which would be the right place to do it, just hit reply to any post, and attach the file where it says File/pictures attachments. Hit Browse, and a window will come up where you can select the picture file. Don't preview the post or the pics will go away. Just press SEND and the pic will post on this thread.


----------



## juliacraftylady666

nanciann said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy C i have had problems like that too,1 stitch out or 2 cant find them or the mistake i made,once or twice i just added another st on a purl row in a section not with yo and then it went on right.
> I am struggling to and thought about giving up,best way to learn andplace to learn is here.
> 
> Dee i am about to start 2b chart,i have 87 sts each side,but i dont have 179 in the whole row,any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> The 179 includes the center stitch and the two stitches on each end. Your 87+87=174 the 174+5=179....When you finish a chart .... the total number includes those 5 stitches not just the pattern on each side. Does that help?
Click to expand...

Oh der thanks it does,i know not to knit when tired or unwell,but with fibro,cfs,pain and headaches i am foggy and unwell all the time,makes everything harder!Thanks.

Dee no use taking a pic no matter how spread out,cant see a thing of the pattern so far,the tart colour makes it to hard to see,lol.


----------



## SandyC

I'll try again. Hope this works and thanks for letting me know this is it but I have frogged back to my lifeline and have learned a lesson here too. I am going to put life lines in more often because I know the mistake was well after the last life line.


----------



## funthreads623

perhaps a couple or three of your sock yarns would blend? especially if you just knit for fun, you would be surprised at how well two/three of them might just go together?



EweWho said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regina...I don't think Chroma will be a good choice for this or any kind of lace as it's a single ply yarn. I bought some for socks and absolutely hated it because of the thick and thin places in it. I'm not talking about just a difference in the twists, there would be 6-8" spaces that looked like it hadn't been spun at all. Then other places were thin enough to be lace weight. Some project would look good in yarn that 'rustic' but I don't think lace shawls would.
> 
> This is just my experience with it so I'd wait and see what Dee days.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I hate to hear that. I just saw an advertisement on the bottom of one of the pages for it and liked the colors. Not having any experience with yarns other than worsted weight, I was flying blind! At the time I ordered it, not many were posting the brand names/types of the yarns they were using.
> 
> Since losing my husband to diabetes complications in 2010, I am on a fixed income and I may have to forgo doing this KAL or wait until I can get something that will work. I have some sock yarns, but not enough skeins of any one color that will work. Unfortunately my stash of yarns doesn't have a wide variety of yarn weights. LOL
> 
> So, do you have any ideas as to what the Chroma can be used for? Thanks for the heads-up!
Click to expand...


----------



## funthreads623

One thing that you might try is to high light with different color markers the stitch symbol that is confusing...
I have done that in the past, and it seemed to help me.



Brenda19605 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my Ashton last year!!!
> It was knit on 4.5mm needles with a mix of my dog's hair and merino.
> I really enjoyed this knit, for me who knits lace a lot, it was a nice easy and fast knit, very relaxing!
> Thanks Dee for this oppertunity.
> 
> 
> 
> That really looks exquisite. I know you are an experienced lace knitter already, so I am not surprised. It is just gorgeous in that color. Just beautiful, and very inspiring for the new lace knitters here, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the charts for the pattern, I find it almost impossible to distinguish between the ssk and the s1, k2tog, psso. Can someone enlighten me on where those stitches appear if one is different? I'm sure my problem comes from me being legally blind. But even using the magnifier software on my computer does not help me distinguish between the two stitches on the charts. Thanks.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry you are having problems. The software I use has those as the ssk and double decreases. That was good advice regarding two versus three little feet. Those particular decrease symbols are good because they are a pictorial representation of what the actual knitting looks like after the stitch is created.
> 
> But are you printing it out in the largest possible print area? I know that with the Adobe software, sometimes the page scaling on the Print window is defaulted to "shrink to fit" which results in smaller print. I set mine to "none" and the print is quite large on those charts.
> 
> Lyndee, that was a great explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, hey, success at last. I have printed the pattern again and the new printer parameters worked. I can now distinguish between the symbols using my closed-circuit t.v. camera and my magnifiers. Thanks to all for helping me find the solution.
> 
> Brenda D
Click to expand...


----------



## funthreads623

oh, I have done it a couple of ways; one, drop off the markers on the purl row when putting in the lifeline, pick them up on the next row, or, just leave them on the life line, but that does require a lot of markers, which I have now.



Deeknits said:


> funthreads623 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things that might help:
> <snip>...When using the KnitPicks needles, you can run a lifeline by threading your line through the little hole, and it will go through all your stitches, NO missing one like is possible when using a tapestry needle....<snip>
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add....if you thread your lifeline through that little hole....make sure you are NOT using markers on that row!
Click to expand...


----------



## funthreads623

WooooHooo, am doing the LAST row of Chart 3......
and then on to chart 4, will try to post a picture of them both tomorrow........


----------



## wreni

OK, deal me in. I'll plan on having all supplies and color-printed pattern in hand by the third week in January. This will be my first lace shawl and I'm sure I'll be slow and will make mistakes and get frustrated but that's all part of learning, yes? Recommendations for the best fiber for this shawl and needles appreciated. I tend to knit on the loose side. I'm looking forward to sharing in the learning experience with others and doing this as a community effort. It's time to get my Shawl on! Yes! Also I am deeply grateful to those who will be involved on the teaching side. What a wonderful service! Thank you. Also, anyone interested in starting about the same time I am, please PM me if you like for mutual support.


----------



## EweWho

funthreads623 said:


> perhaps a couple or three of your sock yarns would blend? especially if you just knit for fun, you would be surprised at how well two/three of them might just go together?


That certainly is an idea. I will have to see if I can locate them. My daughter moved in with me a year ago and I had to make room for her by moving my craft room into my bedroom. She did it for me while I was on a visit to my mother's (at Lake Tahoe) so I don't know where ANYTHING is. I found some of my yarn in the top of the closet off the front entryway. More was located in tubs out in the garden shed???? LOL I even found some in my bedroom, where all of my sewing stuff went. I keep saying that I really need to get rid of 90% of the crafting stuff I have been collecting over the past 35 years. I tend to go through phases of cross stitch, sewing, and knitting. Knitting has always been my favorite, though!!



stevieland said:


> I looked the yarn up on Ravelry and looked at other projects and I think that you will be fine with that yarn. I haven't used it, and it may be a bit challenging to work with like Deeknits says, but I think its pretty and the shawl will look lovely. I've used similar "rustic" yarns and I don't have a problem with them. I'd give it a try and see what happens.


Well, that is certainly good news. I know that I am going to have to take time and focus on this project, so having yarn that will require extra attention probably won't be *too much* of a bad thing. I love a good challenge! 

Thanks to both of you for responding!


----------



## FaeCross

WOOO HOOO!!!!! 

Just finished binding off... Tomorrow... WE BLOCK!!!

I'll post pictures as soon as it's all spread out.


----------



## Deeknits

FaeCross said:


> WOOO HOOO!!!!!
> 
> Just finished binding off... Tomorrow... WE BLOCK!!!
> 
> I'll post pictures as soon as it's all spread out.


Congratulations!!!!

I just started Chart 3.


----------



## DanaKay

I've been told that what you are doing when the New Year comes in, you will be doing the year long. 
So I decided to start another Ashton Shawlette. I started her about 11:30 PM EST and was on the 4th repeat of chart 2 by 5:00 AM.
This one I am using US size 5 needles, and Sensation, Bamboo & Ewe (JoAnn's brand sock yarn)colorway Bamboo
& Ewe Purple.
I am really pleased with the stitch definition using this yarn and love the feel of it. So easy to use!
I think I will do a few more repeats of chart 2 this time. 
Have her along with Edwina sitting aside right now to get some socks made for the grandchildren, who tell me they just really need to have more warm socks for winter! 
I know I won't be able to keep my hands off the shawls that long, so will be doing a chart here and there between sock pairs!
Got to buzz on over to Raverly and see is 'Wilshire' has been released. Can hardly wait to see the one you are working on now Dee! It's almost like a little child waiting for Santa!


----------



## DanaKay

I've been told that what you are doing when the New Year comes in, you will be doing the year long. 
So I decided to start another Ashton Shawlette. I started her about 11:30 PM EST and was on the 4th repeat of chart 2 by 5:00 AM.
This one I am using US size 5 needles, and Sensation, Bamboo & Ewe (JoAnn's brand sock yarn)colorway Bamboo
& Ewe Purple.
I am really pleased with the stitch definition using this yarn and love the feel of it. So easy to use!
I think I will do a few more repeats of chart 2 this time. 
Have her along with Edwina sitting aside right now to get some socks made for the grandchildren, who tell me they just really need to have more warm socks for winter! 
I know I won't be able to keep my hands off the shawls that long, so will be doing a chart here and there between sock pairs!
Got to buzz on over to Raverly and see if 'Wilshire' has been released. Can hardly wait to see the one you are working on now Dee! It's almost like a little child waiting for Santa!


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Well i started chart 2b with the right number os sts,have worked my way slowly,counting all the way,stitch markers and all and ended up with 188 st,one more than i started the chart with,i rarely end up with a row done right.
Obviously i am doing something wrong,i cant figure out what,i have cried and got mad and am now taking a break,i cant do this right now,i maybe back,sorry Dee and thanks muchly.

Okay i checked out how to yo,i am doing itputting the yarn to the front and lifting it at the back to do the st,instead of putting it to the front and doing the next st,so my whole shawl is wong and i really dont want to frog it and start again,any ideas?


----------



## seamus

I am chomping at the bit wanting to start my Ashton. I am waiting for yarn, circular needle which probably won't be right anyway, and most of all pattern, which a friend has sent in the mail. Due to Xmas and N,Y I am still waiting. I have also discovered I ordered lace weight yarn, and I think I may have a problem with that, as it is a single ply.I have ordered 3 balls, so lots of yarn. Dee should I be worrying or re-ordering different yarn? Many thanks, Ada.


----------



## Northernrobin

SandyC said:


> I am on chart 2 second repeat. I have counted and counted but come with 94 sts. instead of 95. I have put markers between each 12 st. repeat and all sts. are correct between these markers, I can't for the life of me see a mistake. I have been hours on this one row, seems like I'm wasting a lot of time trying to do lace Maybe it just isn't my "thing". I really love doing it but seem to find a mistake on every row. Oh my!


have you checked the YOs..esp at the ends and the middle?...instead of counting..go through the stitches and just read them as you knitted them..I stopped counting a long time ago..then I do a second check and just look for dropped stitches...from the row I am knitting down to the life line. When I am pretty sure everything is good, I go through the pattern in reverse on the following purl row. hope this helps...it might also help to look at it with fresh eyes,,,after a break..when you are calmer and not so "twisted" about the darn errors....I know. been there.done that. I am on the first row of the border and it is coming out..thank goodness for the lifelines.


----------



## Northernrobin

wreni said:


> OK, deal me in. I'll plan on having all supplies and color-printed pattern in hand by the third week in January. This will be my first lace shawl and I'm sure I'll be slow and will make mistakes and get frustrated but that's all part of learning, yes? Recommendations for the best fiber for this shawl and needles appreciated. I tend to knit on the loose side. I'm looking forward to sharing in the learning experience with others and doing this as a community effort. It's time to get my Shawl on! Yes! Also I am deeply grateful to those who will be involved on the teaching side. What a wonderful service! Thank you. Also, anyone interested in starting about the same time I am, please PM me if you like for mutual support.


 the looser your knitting the lacier your shawl will be..so do not worry..maybe plan to have extra yarn on hand though..


----------



## Northernrobin

EweWho said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regina...I don't think Chroma will be a good choice for this or any kind of lace as it's a single ply yarn. I bought some for socks and absolutely hated it because of the thick and thin places in it. I'm not talking about just a difference in the twists, there would be 6-8" spaces that looked like it hadn't been spun at all. Then other places were thin enough to be lace weight. Some project would look good in yarn that 'rustic' but I don't think lace shawls would.
> 
> This is just my experience with it so I'd wait and see what Dee days.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I hate to hear that. I just saw an advertisement on the bottom of one of the pages for it and liked the colors. Not having any experience with yarns other than worsted weight, I was flying blind! At the time I ordered it, not many were posting the brand names/types of the yarns they were using.
> 
> Since losing my husband to diabetes complications in 2010, I am on a fixed income and I may have to forgo doing this KAL or wait until I can get something that will work. I have some sock yarns, but not enough skeins of any one color that will work. Unfortunately my stash of yarns doesn't have a wide variety of yarn weights. LOL
> 
> So, do you have any ideas as to what the Chroma can be used for? Thanks for the heads-up!
Click to expand...

its a pretty yarn..maybe you could make a hat and matching scarf and SELL it to pay for the yarn for a shawl....I was in a hurry to start my shawl too and compromised on yarn quality to get it fast..Amazon sells lion brand yarn, they have a cone of more than a pound of fingering 2 ply 100% wool yarn for...$20.00. its working out great..I have done 8 repeats of chart 2 and am not worried about running out..with the extra you could make some wool socks( re-enforce the toes and heels with wooly nylon) and SELL them for more money! Or see if you can return for refund or trade.

I have also posted on "free recyclers" for more yarn and that would be free. Its an on line internet group that recycles things they do not want for free to anyone who wants stuff.

I am sorry to hear about your husband..takes a long time to adjust to that kind of a change.


----------



## hillman

Hi Julia,
You're not alone, I feel like that most of the time too with CFS. Luckily I don't have pain. It is very frustrating not to be able to do any thing. Knitting has been my lifeline. I started with very simple, small things that I had done many times before, so they were familiar to me. As I'm able, I knit way more complicated stuff than ever before, but often am back to simple stuff or nothing at all.
As you'll know, there are times when sitting up is the most you can do.
I find that my husband, animals and knitting are what keep me sane and motivated!
Wishing you a healthy New Year,
Elaine


----------



## Brenda19605

stevieland said:


> hannabavaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your generosity. Saved the patt. Would like to knit for my knitter mom. Would be a new experience for me. As I generally don't work w./ anything smaller than worsted weight yarn, I'll have to shop for needles & yarn, way to prt. patt. Do you have a needle type/-sz. preference for this kind of project?
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure. Re: Needles - Anything pointy. I like the Addi Lace, but the Knit Picks Harmony Options with the interchangeable cables are cool too. If you have fingering weight but only 420ish yards, stick with the US5s (don't have my conversion chart handy sorry) but if you have more yarn, 6s or even 7s would work. And if you do a DK weight, you could go to 8s even. But you will use quite a bit more yarn. And I usually start with 24" cables but switch to 32s when it starts getting tight.
> 
> I better sneak off because I know my hubby's gonna tease me if he sees me on the computer again. :roll:
Click to expand...

Okay, so I went the inexpensive way on needles. I have ordered several sizes of the ChiagoGoo circular needles. The points look sharp and the reviews about the cables were good. I guess I will see how they work for this project. Maybe Addi Lace circulars will be in my future. I'm believing for a set of Addi Lace Click interchangeable needles.

Brenda


----------



## Northernrobin

Okay, so I went the inexpensive way on needles. I have ordered several sizes of the ChiagoGoo circular needles. The points look sharp and the reviews about the cables were good. I guess I will see how they work for this project. Maybe Addi Lace circulars will be in my future. I'm believing for a set of Addi Lace Click interchangeable needles.

Brenda[/quote]

Brenda..I got the Addi lace Click set for Christmas..they are nice..I have to say that after about 1 row..I forgot that I was using them..and just knitted..they still have an issue of the yarn binding where the connection is between the needles and the cables. so that they are not perfect..If I knit at a table with the weight off of the project its easier to deal with the binding issue. I am not sure they make that much of a difference for the expense entailed. But, mine were a gift from a DH that loves hand knits. And..my DH pointed out to me that they are nickel plated..and about 10% of the population is allergic to nickel..so if you are allergic..you have an excuse to buy something less expensive.


----------



## Pocahontas

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Well i started chart 2b with the right number os sts,have worked my way slowly,counting all the way,stitch markers and all and ended up with 188 st,one more than i started the chart with,i rarely end up with a row done right.
> Obviously i am doing something wrong,i cant figure out what,i have cried and got mad and am now taking a break,i cant do this right now,i maybe back,sorry Dee and thanks muchly.
> 
> Okay i checked out how to yo,i am doing itputting the yarn to the front and lifting it at the back to do the st,instead of putting it to the front and doing the next st,so my whole shawl is wong and i really dont want to frog it and start again,any ideas?


Julia, please don't give up. Go back to page 52 and read Dee's post on that page re: soldiering on. Take a break if you need to, frog it all if you need to, but please persevere. When I started knitting just a few years ago, I realized after a couple of YEARS that I, too, was doing my yarn overs wrong. That was an eyeopener for me. I know that you can do this. Everyone seems in such a hurry to get their Ashton done. My thought to you would be: slow down, look closely at each row as you knit, try to knit in a place free of distraction. Believe me, I've tinked and frogged a few times on my Ashton. Doing chart 2 and 2A was good because of the repetitiveness of it. I just started chart 3 and have to pay very close atterntion. We are all here for you as you experience the pleasure and frustration of lace knitting.


----------



## stevieland

Hi everyone. Goodness, a lot of activity here in the past day. So sorry this is going to be a bit long.



SandyC said:


> I'll try again. Hope this works and thanks for letting me know this is it but I have frogged back to my lifeline and have learned a lesson here too. I am going to put life lines in more often because I know the mistake was well after the last life line.


I want you all to know that I answered Sandy in the thread she originally posted the pictures in so you don't think I abandoned her!!!



FaeCross said:


> WOOO HOOO!!!!!
> 
> Just finished binding off... Tomorrow... WE BLOCK!!!
> 
> I'll post pictures as soon as it's all spread out.


I can't wait to see!!!



Deeknits said:


> FaeCross said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOO HOOO!!!!!
> 
> Just finished binding off... Tomorrow... WE BLOCK!!!
> 
> I'll post pictures as soon as it's all spread out.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> I just started Chart 3.
Click to expand...

Are things going better this time? Can you jump in and tell Julia how far along you were and then you decided to frog because it wasn't right? Because we want her to succeed!



DanaKay said:


> I've been told that what you are doing when the New Year comes in, you will be doing the year long.
> So I decided to start another Ashton Shawlette. I started her about 11:30 PM EST and was on the 4th repeat of chart 2 by 5:00 AM.
> This one I am using US size 5 needles, and Sensation, Bamboo & Ewe (JoAnn's brand sock yarn)colorway Bamboo
> & Ewe Purple.
> I am really pleased with the stitch definition using this yarn and love the feel of it. So easy to use!
> I think I will do a few more repeats of chart 2 this time.
> Have her along with Edwina sitting aside right now to get some socks made for the grandchildren, who tell me they just really need to have more warm socks for winter!
> I know I won't be able to keep my hands off the shawls that long, so will be doing a chart here and there between sock pairs!
> Got to buzz on over to Raverly and see is 'Wilshire' has been released. Can hardly wait to see the one you are working on now Dee! It's almost like a little child waiting for Santa!


I love your new avatar! (Even though I do miss your lovely smiling face a little.) I like what you said about the New Year. I was sitting on my couch with 10 stitch patterns books strewn all around me getting inspired and picking stitches for a future design! So that is good news based on your comment. FYI, Wilshire is coming here first, and it should only be about a couple of weeks.

Now I'm going to give Julia her own post below.


----------



## stevieland

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Well i started chart 2b with the right number os sts,have worked my way slowly,counting all the way,stitch markers and all and ended up with 188 st,one more than i started the chart with,i rarely end up with a row done right.
> Obviously i am doing something wrong,i cant figure out what,i have cried and got mad and am now taking a break,i cant do this right now,i maybe back,sorry Dee and thanks muchly.
> 
> Okay i checked out how to yo,i am doing itputting the yarn to the front and lifting it at the back to do the st,instead of putting it to the front and doing the next st,so my whole shawl is wong and i really dont want to frog it and start again,any ideas?


Sandy, all of us understand that sometimes when one is very frustrated with something, the best thing to do is step back for a little while.

But I'm going to ask that you make your Ashton vacation a short one and then try again. We are ALL rooting for you. Based upon what you have said about the YOs and because it sounds like the pattern is not lining up properly (you mentioned before that you could not take a picture because the the pattern was not visible yet and I think it should be by now if it was done correctly) you should start over.

Pocahontas, that was excellent advice and I hope Julia takes solace from your personal story about learning. I too think that you should go back to my post from the other day about three or four pages back about "soldiering on." Every knitter who ever became accomplished has frogged 1000s of rows to get there. That is the journey, and as I have said many times, you learn more about knitting from fixing mistakes than you do from knitting correctly. Anyone can knit a million garter stitch scarves and get them right every time. Any time you try anything new in life, it is going to be a challenge and you may fail a few times or many before you get it right.

I wrote this pattern specifically so people could learn to knit a lace shawl. (Not for people who could already knit a lace shawl, although y'all are welcome to knit little Ashton because, well, it's a cute shawl! I admit it!!) And so it is not a race to the finish line but rather a process to learn to do something. This implies that you don't know what you are doing yet and so are going to make mistakes. Have you read through this thread? Look at all the people who had to keep starting over, some over 10 times!

And I will bring up my famous circular shawl where i had worked at least 200 rows with 100s of stitches on my circulars. I realized I had made a fatal error with my YOs too. Like way too many of them. I realized this during the bind off. *I frogged the ENTIRE shawl and reknit it. And do you think I'll ever make that mistake again? Heck no.*

So let's review. You started a shawl and made mistakes and now know the correct way to make a yarn over. You are still a beautiful woman with sassy red hair, and nothing is lost but a little bit of time. Now you can start the shawl over and reknit it and now you can make the yarn overs correctly. This is a good thing.


----------



## Brenda19605

iris925 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are may be aware of this, but that is lace weight not fingering.
> 
> For anyone choosing lace weight, if you don't increase the size by working additional Leaf Bud Lace Chart 2s, you may end up with a considerably smaller shawl. Of course, it all depends on how tightly you knit. If you are a very loose knitter, then you may be okay.
> 
> Iris, Nanciann posted pictures of a purple version where she used 525 yards of lace weight on 3s with 9 repeats of the Leaf Bud Chart. The shawl turned out to be 59 x 31. So you might be able to squeeze 7 repeats out of that 450 yards but that might be cutting it close.
> 
> If you have two skeins of it you 'll be fine. If you (or anyone) need additional details about how to go about increasing the size, let me know. (You will need to add to the red numbers--the stitches on your needles numbers at the end of each chart on the left--as well as work more pattern repeats across the row. Not hard, just a minor adjustment.)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your comments. Yes, I am glad that you are reminding everyone that this is lace weight. I have knitted it before and really like the results. And, just to assure you, I actually have 4 balls of the yarn. I usually buy in groups when I find something I like. When I went to my stash I was glad to be able to choose from 4 different colorways.
> 
> I have also knitted lacework before. I am currently working on Sharon Miller's (of Heirloom Knitting) Wedding Ring Shawl in gossamer silk. I can't work on it for hours at a stretch as it takes a lot of concentration as it is every row patterning. I put in lifelines every 10 rows just to reassure myself. I felt like this would be a nice change and give me a bit of stress relief as I NEED to be knitting!
> 
> I really appreciate your close attention to what folks are writing, it will be the key for a much happier group of knitters!
Click to expand...

Oh how I long to be able to knit anything with a pattern and yarn like that in the Wedding Ring Shawl by Sharon Miller. So, here's to new beginnings. Just ordered yarn and needles for this KAL.

Brenda


----------



## Deeknits

Brenda19605 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hannabavaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your generosity. Saved the patt. Would like to knit for my knitter mom. Would be a new experience for me. As I generally don't work w./ anything smaller than worsted weight yarn, I'll have to shop for needles & yarn, way to prt. patt. Do you have a needle type/-sz. preference for this kind of project?
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure. Re: Needles - Anything pointy. I like the Addi Lace, but the Knit Picks Harmony Options with the interchangeable cables are cool too. If you have fingering weight but only 420ish yards, stick with the US5s (don't have my conversion chart handy sorry) but if you have more yarn, 6s or even 7s would work. And if you do a DK weight, you could go to 8s even. But you will use quite a bit more yarn. And I usually start with 24" cables but switch to 32s when it starts getting tight.
> 
> I better sneak off because I know my hubby's gonna tease me if he sees me on the computer again. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, so I went the inexpensive way on needles. I have ordered several sizes of the ChiagoGoo circular needles. The points look sharp and the reviews about the cables were good. I guess I will see how they work for this project. Maybe Addi Lace circulars will be in my future. I'm believing for a set of Addi Lace Click interchangeable needles.
> 
> Brenda
Click to expand...

Brenda...have you tried the Chiaogoo Red lace needles? I bought one to try it out and really like it. They are steel instead of bamboo and have very pointy tips that are great for those multi-stitch decreases. It has a vinyl coated steel cable that's very flexible yet stiff enough to hold alot of stitches. I'd compare it to the Knit Picks cables. And they are very affordable, I think I paid $8.95 for my 47" #5


----------



## BlueButterfly

stevieland said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to wish evryon a Happy and Healthy New Year.
> 
> Dee, Hope you got my pictures in your PM. I thought it was a picture of the 4th rep. of Ch.2 but it was the third rep. Shortly after sending the picture I discovered a big mistake and had to rip out to the first repeat and start over. I did 7 repeats of chart 2. I am doing well now and I am on the last row of chart 2A and hope to continue tomorrow. Dark yarn is difficult for the eyesight. I think I will choose lighter yarn for the next shawl. Thank you for all your help. I enjoy reading the questions and answers here.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. I'm glad you're enjoying yourself.
> 
> Yeah, darker yarn. So pretty, so hard to see. Notice that is my first suggestion on the Lace Knitting Tips section. Been there, done that.
> 
> I don't see a PM from you. But I'm glad you are okay now!
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding that shawl I won last week from the LYS, I finally blocked it this morning. It looks a whole lot better now, the stitch pattern more discernible. I really appreciate all of the help given to me, on this thread and in PM's. Thank you Nanciann, and Dee, I did it as you suggested and it went smoothly. This is the first time I've ever blocked anything of this size. It is now 62" across and 31" long down the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> That looks like i different shawl. You did a masterful job blocking this. Like a pro, well, better than a pro since you blocked it better than the knitting store did! I couldn't have done it better myself.
Click to expand...

Dee - I think I sent the reply to your gmail with a couple of pictures. - sorry for the confusion - I have knitted a Haruni Shawl before in a cream sock yarn. Using the navy colourd yarn was a self-made challenge. Found a mistake in my first row of ch.2a - the air is kind of bluish right now but should clear by tonight. I have not blocked the Haruni shawl yet but will when I block the Ashton (whenever I finish it) . Have both the blocking wires and the mats to block on. Bought them just at Christmas.


----------



## juliacraftylady666

I frogged the whole thing last night,it has gone,never looked like the pic anyway.
Watched a you tube video and then read a post about UK terminology and suddenly it clicked,we in oz call YO yarn forward,i had been doing a stitch that doesnt exist,i usually change patterns to UK AUS terminology and i just plain forgot.

I have had a 4 week headache and am sick of counting,probably start again,i knew it wasnt as hard as i was doing,counted etc,dumb mistake.


----------



## stevieland

juliacraftylady666 said:


> I frogged the whole thing last night,it has gone,never looked like the pic anyway.
> Watched a you tube video and then read a post about UK terminology and suddenly it clicked,we in oz call YO yarn forward,i had been doing a stitch that doesnt exist,i usually change patterns to UK AUS terminology and i just plain forgot.
> 
> I have had a 4 week headache and am sick of counting,probably start again,i knew it wasnt as hard as i was doing,counted etc,dumb mistake.


I'm glad you figured out what the problem was. Good for you! I am sorry if the terminology is different and caused you problems. When you feel better, please come on back and try again.


----------



## shirley m

I had that problem to, doing the yarn overs the U.k. way( the way I had always done it), it made the holes so big. I pulled it undone, started again and it is now finished. Now have to try to block. Shirley.


----------



## FaeCross

Just blocked mine... waiting for it to dry. Unfortunately, pictures will have to wait till it's dry... I used a dark color yarn, and my blocking pads are black... so... I'll put it on a light background and take pics when it's dry!


----------



## Deeknits

FaeCross said:


> Just blocked mine... waiting for it to dry. Unfortunately, pictures will have to wait till it's dry... I used a dark color yarn, and my blocking pads are black... so... I'll put it on a light background and take pics when it's dry!


It's not nice to tease us!!! :XD:


----------



## carolyn tolo

Thank you Stevieland, You give me courage to try it. I may have to use larger needles and yarn but I am going to do it.

I enjoyed the Sweater Knitalong, and learned a lot. Later, I divided the sampler we made, and made it into 2 doggie sweaters. (small dogs).

I am learning to Knook too. Wonder if I could knit this shawl on a lo-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-ng knook. Carolyn


----------



## Deeknits

I've hit a snag and need some help. I'm starting row 5 of Chart 3. There are 7 stitches on the needle before the repeat starts, they match what the chart says should be there. If you'll look at the chart...I'm talking about those first stitches before the blue box of repeat stitches starts. When I finish that first set of stitches I have an extra stitch. All the stitches match up to the stitch below but when I do that 4th YO, I have an extra stitch. All the other YO's line up with the proper stitches below like they should. I can't figure out why or where it came from! The previous rows all worked out perfectly.

Any ideas? help!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> I've hit a snag and need some help. I'm starting row 5 of Chart 3. There are 7 stitches on the needle before the repeat starts, they match what the chart says should be there. If you'll look at the chart...I'm talking about those first stitches before the blue box of repeat stitches starts. When I finish that first set of stitches I have an extra stitch. All the stitches match up to the stitch below but when I do that 4th YO, I have an extra stitch. All the other YO's line up with the proper stitches below like they should. I can't figure out why or where it came from! The previous rows all worked out perfectly.
> 
> Any ideas? help!


I think it is because the because the ssk (that is the first "blue" stitch) is grabbing a stitch from the white part, the stitch that lines up directly under the YO in question.

Are you marking off your repeats with stitch markers? If so, you are going to have to move it to let that stitch do its thing and them you have to move it back.

And that is why on the Lace Knitting Tips section at the top right I don't recommend religiously using stitch markers to mark off every repeat. Because this sort of thing is what happens. And it causes confusion just like this.

Dee, just keep knitting and you'll be fine!



carolyn tolo said:


> Thank you Stevieland, You give me courage to try it. I may have to use larger needles and yarn but I am going to do it.
> 
> I enjoyed the Sweater Knitalong, and learned a lot. Later, I divided the sampler we made, and made it into 2 doggie sweaters. (small dogs).
> 
> I am learning to Knook too. Wonder if I could knit this shawl on a lo-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-ng knook. Carolyn


Fantastic!!! Large needles are perfectly fine. You should see the shawl posted earlier that was knitted in worsted. It is lovely and worked just fine!


----------



## mamared1949

I have blocked mine and this is what it looks like. I don't think the picture does it justice, because the colors are much brighter than they show.


----------



## mamared1949

I used Michaels brand luxury sock yarn and size 6 needle.
The fiber content is 60% merino wool, 30% nylon and 10% cashmere.

I only used about 343 yards of the yarn. While being blocked I pulled it out to 60 x 30. After it was dry I shrank back to 56 x 26.

I made it as the pattern was written, but if I were to make one for myself I would increase chart 2. This is for my daughter and she is much smaller around the back than I am.

Hope everyone likes it.


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've hit a snag and need some help. I'm starting row 5 of Chart 3. There are 7 stitches on the needle before the repeat starts, they match what the chart says should be there. If you'll look at the chart...I'm talking about those first stitches before the blue box of repeat stitches starts. When I finish that first set of stitches I have an extra stitch. All the stitches match up to the stitch below but when I do that 4th YO, I have an extra stitch. All the other YO's line up with the proper stitches below like they should. I can't figure out why or where it came from! The previous rows all worked out perfectly.
> 
> Any ideas? help!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is because the because the ssk (that is the first "blue" stitch) is grabbing a stitch from the white part, the stitch that lines up directly under the YO in question.
> 
> Are you marking off your repeats with stitch markers? If so, you are going to have to move it to let that stitch do its thing and them you have to move it back.
> 
> And that is why on the Lace Knitting Tips section at the top right I don't recommend religiously using stitch markers to mark off every repeat. Because this sort of thing is what happens. And it causes confusion just like this.
> 
> Dee, just keep knitting and you'll be fine!
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm using markers for the repeats. I thought about that pattern splitting thing and counted stitches ahead. Looks like all 12 are within the markers. But I trust ya! I'll keep going and see what shakes out at the end!!

:thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've hit a snag and need some help. I'm starting row 5 of Chart 3. There are 7 stitches on the needle before the repeat starts, they match what the chart says should be there. If you'll look at the chart...I'm talking about those first stitches before the blue box of repeat stitches starts. When I finish that first set of stitches I have an extra stitch. All the stitches match up to the stitch below but when I do that 4th YO, I have an extra stitch. All the other YO's line up with the proper stitches below like they should. I can't figure out why or where it came from! The previous rows all worked out perfectly.
> 
> Any ideas? help!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is because the because the ssk (that is the first "blue" stitch) is grabbing a stitch from the white part, the stitch that lines up directly under the YO in question.
> 
> Are you marking off your repeats with stitch markers? If so, you are going to have to move it to let that stitch do its thing and them you have to move it back.
> 
> And that is why on the Lace Knitting Tips section at the top right I don't recommend religiously using stitch markers to mark off every repeat. Because this sort of thing is what happens. And it causes confusion just like this.
> 
> Dee, just keep knitting and you'll be fine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm using markers for the repeats. I thought about that pattern splitting thing and counted stitches ahead. Looks like all 12 are within the markers. But I trust ya! I'll keep going and see what shakes out at the end!!
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

The 12 st would be within the markers. But when you get to the end of the 12, that ssk from the next repeat is going to keep grabbing that last stitch from the previous repeat. Maybe take off those markers this row? Be brave!!! Or keep moving them.

*EVERYONE USING STITCH MARKERS TO MARK OFF PATTERN REPEATS SHOULD READ THIS POST!!!!!*


----------



## mamared1949

I used markers on the knit side only and took them out on the purl side then put them back in on the knit side. Yes it was a lot of extra work, but I knew that I should have twelve stitches between the markers except at the beginning and end of each side and could catch mistakes before I got farther along.


----------



## Deeknits

OK...I removed all the markers as I came to them, they were consistantly off that one stitch all the way across that first half. I got to the center stitch and still have that extra stitch after the YO. If I ignore it and keep going, the center stitch will be off. 

What should I do?


----------



## SandyC

Deeknits said:


> I've hit a snag and need some help. I'm starting row 5 of Chart 3. There are 7 stitches on the needle before the repeat starts, they match what the chart says should be there. If you'll look at the chart...I'm talking about those first stitches before the blue box of repeat stitches starts. When I finish that first set of stitches I have an extra stitch. All the stitches match up to the stitch below but when I do that 4th YO, I have an extra stitch. All the other YO's line up with the proper stitches below like they should. I can't figure out why or where it came from! The previous rows all worked out perfectly.
> 
> Any ideas? help!


I looked at chart 3 row 5 and it looks to me like there are 10 sts. before the shaded part not 7. Is this where you are?


----------



## Deeknits

The 7 stitches on the needle is row 3, I was ready to stitch row 5 which will have 10 stitches.

It's hard to describe!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> OK...I removed all the markers as I came to them, they were consistantly off that one stitch all the way across that first half. I got to the center stitch and still have that extra stitch after the YO. If I ignore it and keep going, the center stitch will be off.
> 
> What should I do?


I think you should take a picture maybe, but first.....

Row 5 will have 8 st before the blue if you include the YOs.

Did you have the right stitch count, i.e. did everything line up properly before row 5?

Row 5 is tricky. Is row 5 lining up over top of the row 3 the way it looks on the pattern? is that one stitch in between the ssk and k2tog lining up over the middle stitch of the previous rows K3 group?

Did you double check all your stitches you knit on the first half of row 5 against the chart to verify they are correct? (just checkin.)

Did you remember there is a decrease at the beginning and end of the row 3 right before the center stitch and after the first border? Because that row has extra decreases at the beginning and end to make the next pattern line up right.


----------



## SandyC

I just wanted to let you know that all your help last night was so much appreciated! I frogged the whole thing and started over, today I bought an Addi circular needle. I cannot believe the difference in the knitting!! The stitches are smoother, the piece lays flat, I could go on and on. Didn't realize that needles can make this kind of difference. I've always thought as long as the needle is the correct size that that is enough. Wrong! I had the first chart done on the needles I had so I have a good comparison to look at.


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...I removed all the markers as I came to them, they were consistantly off that one stitch all the way across that first half. I got to the center stitch and still have that extra stitch after the YO. If I ignore it and keep going, the center stitch will be off.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should take a picture maybe, but first.....
> 
> Row 5 will have 8 st before the blue if you include the YOs.
> 
> Did you have the right stitch count, i.e. did everything line up properly before row 5?
> 
> Row 5 is tricky. Is row 5 lining up over top of the row 3 the way it looks on the pattern? is that one stitch in between the ssk and k2tog lining up over the middle stitch of the previous rows K3 group?
> 
> Did you double check all your stitches you knit on the first half of row 5 against the chart to verify they are correct? (just checkin.)
> 
> Did you remember there is a decrease at the beginning and end of the row right before the center stitch and after the first border? Because that row has extra decreases at the beginning and end to make the next pattern line up right.
Click to expand...

I'll take pics tomorrow to post and send to you. I think row 5 lined up over row 3 like it should. There are V's of YO's between the leaf buds, if that makes sense. Yes, I've checked all the stitches and think they are right but...My brain is numb right now so I'm logging off to enjoy the rest of my birthday with DH. BUT tomorrow I'll compare stitch by stitch and take those pics and start with a fresh mind and attitude!!

:thumbup:


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i started chart 2b with the right number os sts,have worked my way slowly,counting all the way,stitch markers and all and ended up with 188 st,one more than i started the chart with,i rarely end up with a row done right.
> Obviously i am doing something wrong,i cant figure out what,i have cried and got mad and am now taking a break,i cant do this right now,i maybe back,sorry Dee and thanks muchly.
> 
> Okay i checked out how to yo,i am doing itputting the yarn to the front and lifting it at the back to do the st,instead of putting it to the front and doing the next st,so my whole shawl is wong and i really dont want to frog it and start again,any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, all of us understand that sometimes when one is very frustrated with something, the best thing to do is step back for a little while.
> 
> But I'm going to ask that you make your Ashton vacation a short one and then try again. We are ALL rooting for you. Based upon what you have said about the YOs and because it sounds like the pattern is not lining up properly (you mentioned before that you could not take a picture because the the pattern was not visible yet and I think it should be by now if it was done correctly) you should start over.
> 
> Pocahontas, that was excellent advice and I hope Julia takes solace from your personal story about learning. I too think that you should go back to my post from the other day about three or four pages back about "soldiering on." Every knitter who ever became accomplished has frogged 1000s of rows to get there. That is the journey, and as I have said many times, you learn more about knitting from fixing mistakes than you do from knitting correctly. Anyone can knit a million garter stitch scarves and get them right every time. Any time you try anything new in life, it is going to be a challenge and you may fail a few times or many before you get it right.
> 
> I wrote this pattern specifically so people could learn to knit a lace shawl. (Not for people who could already knit a lace shawl, although y'all are welcome to knit little Ashton because, well, it's a cute shawl! I admit it!!) And so it is not a race to the finish line but rather a process to learn to do something. This implies that you don't know what you are doing yet and so are going to make mistakes. Have you read through this thread? Look at all the people who had to keep starting over, some over 10 times!
> 
> And I will bring up my famous circular shawl where i had worked at least 200 rows with 100s of stitches on my circulars. I realized I had made a fatal error with my YOs too. Like way too many of them. I realized this during the bind off. *I frogged the ENTIRE shawl and reknit it. And do you think I'll ever make that mistake again? Heck no.*
> 
> So let's review. You started a shawl and made mistakes and now know the correct way to make a yarn over. You are still a beautiful woman with sassy red hair, and nothing is lost but a little bit of time. Now you can start the shawl over and reknit it and now you can make the yarn overs correctly. This is a good thing.
Click to expand...

I have frogged this so many times! Each time I heard encouraging words here. When I frogged this last night I decided that I was going to take this slow and easy and not think I was so smart that I could just knit along and it was going to come right. So now I have just finished the chart 2 once. 3 more to go and I can start chart 2a. But I am taking my time, counting each row before I do the purl row and it is doing just fine so far. I'm sure as I go along I will need more help and I am also sure that I will find that help right here. So anyone who has to frog don't feel alone we all do it, but when we do it and it finally comes out right , Boy what a good feeling that is. So hang in there and just keep going but while you keep on keeping on just remember to have fun and not let it get you down. We are doing this because we love to and anything we love to do should be fun. Happy knitting!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you remember there is a decrease at the beginning and end of the row THREE right before the center stitch and after the first border? Because that row has extra decreases at the beginning and end to make the next pattern line up right.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take pics tomorrow to post and send to you. I think row 5 lined up over row 3 like it should. There are V's of YO's between the leaf buds, if that makes sense. Yes, I've checked all the stitches and think they are right but...My brain is numb right now so I'm logging off to enjoy the rest of my birthday with DH. BUT tomorrow I'll compare stitch by stitch and take those pics and start with a fresh mind and attitude!!
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I edited my post above to include the Row 3 in red because I forgot to add that above. Oops.



Brenda19605 said:


> ...Oh how I long to be able to knit anything with a pattern and yarn like that in the Wedding Ring Shawl by Sharon Miller. So, here's to new beginnings. Just ordered yarn and needles for this KAL. Brenda


Maybe one day we can all do that Wedding Ring Shawl as a KAL? I've always wanted to knit that one. I've never knit anything that complicated myself, what with all the patterning on both sides and the relatively complicated construction. I can hear the frogs in the distance already.....


----------



## stevieland

SandyC said:


> .....I have frogged this so many times! Each time I heard encouraging words here. When I frogged this last night I decided that I was going to take this slow and easy and not think I was so smart that I could just knit along and it was going to come right. So now I have just finished the chart 2 once. 3 more to go and I can start chart 2a. But I am taking my time, counting each row before I do the purl row and it is doing just fine so far. I'm sure as I go along I will need more help and I am also sure that I will find that help right here. So anyone who has to frog don't feel alone we all do it, but when we do it and it finally comes out right , Boy what a good feeling that is. So hang in there and just keep going but while you keep on keeping on just remember to have fun and not let it get you down. We are doing this because we love to and anything we love to do should be fun. Happy knitting!


You have a great attitude, Sandy! Frogging is just an excuse for extra knitting! Yahooo!!!!!


----------



## DanaKay

mamared1949 said:


> I have blocked mine and this is what it looks like. I don't think the picture does it justice, because the colors are much brighter than they show.


Great going! I really like the colorway! I will have to get over to Michael's and take a look at their sock yarn.
Your shawl looks lovely. Nice knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

mamared1949 said:


> I have blocked mine and this is what it looks like. I don't think the picture does it justice, because the colors are much brighter than they show.


Your Ashton is lovely. I like the color and way the yarn has made stripes. Isn't it interesting how the yarn makes these lines? You will have much enjoyment from your time spent knitting. Thank you for sharing.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> I have blocked mine and this is what it looks like. I don't think the picture does it justice, because the colors are much brighter than they show.


I missed this because it was at the end of the page. So sorry. What a cool looking shawl! You did a perfect job with the knitting of the pattern. Just lovely! It will be an inspiration to some of the folks who just joined us.


----------



## wreni

I ordered some Addi lace turbo US#5 32" needles from Amazon today and am gearing up for my yarn purchase. I've read the charts and tutorials and should be ready to apply myself to the shawl Jan 21 or there-bouts.

wren


----------



## seamus

I am looking forward to the arrival of yarn and needles in the next week, and I shall be ready to start my Ashton shawl. I am wondering though, why every night I am chased by froggies? Ada


----------



## seamus

I should have mentioned froggies in my sleep! Ada..


----------



## wreni

Ada, you and I will be starting around the same time. Feel free to PM me for any reason. We'll be on the same path for a while.


----------



## Carol (UK)

I have ripped my original out and have started again with a new silkier yarn. I have done chart 2 once! now I am about to do chart 2 for the second time and according to page 2 "For New Chart Users" I am to knit ALL 12 rows. Does that mean exactly what it says? (even the purl rows?) Please help!


----------



## nanciann

Carol (UK) said:


> I have ripped my original out and have started again with a new silkier yarn. I have done chart 2 once! now I am about to do chart 2 for the second time and according to page 2 "For New Chart Users" I am to knit ALL 12 rows. Does that mean exactly what it says? (even the purl rows?) Please help!


When you work on this chart ... remember this is showing the right side (pattern side) of your work. You do just as you did with the first part.. knit in this sense is a general term. You knit each row as shown and purl back as before.


----------



## Brenda19605

Okay, I finally got yarn ordered. I decided on Stroll Sock Yarn (75% superwash merino/25% nylon) in Dove Heather (light grey) for the body of the shawl. The bottom repeats will be in Kuka yarn of 70% angora and 30% acrylic. The bottom will be in a royal blue. The shawl will exemplify a traditional Jewish prayer shawl. Now just waiting on the yarn to get here. Ordered new needles also. Now to finish my first pair of socks on the needle.

Brenda


----------



## mamared1949

Thank you for you kind word about my shawl. As I have said I did it for my daughter's birthday in March. But I just might have to give it to her earlier.


----------



## Carol (UK)

nanciann said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have ripped my original out and have started again with a new silkier yarn. I have done chart 2 once! now I am about to do chart 2 for the second time and according to page 2 "For New Chart Users" I am to knit ALL 12 rows. Does that mean exactly what it says? (even the purl rows?) Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> When you work on this chart ... remember this is showing the right side (pattern side) of your work. You do just as you did with the first part.. knit in this sense is a general term. You knit each row as shown and purl back as before.
Click to expand...

Oh of course Yes! I get that now. Stupid or what! Thanks Nanciann


----------



## nanciann

Carol (UK) said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have ripped my original out and have started again with a new silkier yarn. I have done chart 2 once! now I am about to do chart 2 for the second time and according to page 2 "For New Chart Users" I am to knit ALL 12 rows. Does that mean exactly what it says? (even the purl rows?) Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> When you work on this chart ... remember this is showing the right side (pattern side) of your work. You do just as you did with the first part.. knit in this sense is a general term. You knit each row as shown and purl back as before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh of course Yes! I get that now. Stupid or what! Thanks Nanciann
Click to expand...

It's always easy to see after someone tells you...I would hate to say how many times I've said, "Of course!" Don't beat yourself up over that. We've all been there and done that...


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Brenda19605 said:


> Okay, I finally got yarn ordered. I decided on Stroll Sock Yarn (75% superwash merino/25% nylon) in Dove Heather (light grey) for the body of the shawl. The bottom repeats will be in Kuka yarn of 70% angora and 30% acrylic. The bottom will be in a royal blue. The shawl will exemplify a traditional Jewish prayer shawl. Now just waiting on the yarn to get here. Ordered new needles also. Now to finish my first pair of socks on the needle.
> 
> Brenda


That sounds lovely as I picture it in my mind. I would never have thought of doing the bottom in a different color. I was thinking of doing the Elizabeth in Stroll Tonal fingering. Have you used it before? Be sure to post your shawl when you have it completed as I would love to see it. Good luck.
Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

Brenda19605 said:


> Okay, I finally got yarn ordered. I decided on Stroll Sock Yarn (75% superwash merino/25% nylon) in Dove Heather (light grey) for the body of the shawl. The bottom repeats will be in Kuka yarn of 70% angora and 30% acrylic. The bottom will be in a royal blue. The shawl will exemplify a traditional Jewish prayer shawl. Now just waiting on the yarn to get here. Ordered new needles also. Now to finish my first pair of socks on the needle.
> 
> Brenda


Brenda, That sounds lovely! Can't wait to see it when you have your shawl completed :thumbup:


----------



## Carol (UK)

nanciann said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have ripped my original out and have started again with a new silkier yarn. I have done chart 2 once! now I am about to do chart 2 for the second time and according to page 2 "For New Chart Users" I am to knit ALL 12 rows. Does that mean exactly what it says? (even the purl rows?) Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> When you work on this chart ... remember this is showing the right side (pattern side) of your work. You do just as you did with the first part.. knit in this sense is a general term. You knit each row as shown and purl back as before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh of course Yes! I get that now. Stupid or what! Thanks Nanciann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always easy to see after someone tells you...I would hate to say how many times I've said, "Of course!" Don't beat yourself up over that. We've all been there and done that...
Click to expand...

Bless you x


----------



## CraftyGryphon

I started mine! I got some Blue Ridge "Kaleidescope" sock yarn, and I'm using... um... some needles of my husband's grandmother. I *think* they're size 3?

Anyway, it's going VERY quickly compared to my last shawl attempt (hereafter "The Blue Shawl of Too Many Beads"). I'm not quite halfway up the second to last chart.

I will for sure finish it this month, yay!


----------



## AkAngel

Well I think my Ashton is going to have to wait awhile. To many projects going at once, maybe in the Spring. I have really hoped to work with the KAL. oh well


----------



## Pocahontas

AkAngel said:


> Well I think my Ashton is going to have to wait awhile. To many projects going at once, maybe in the Spring. I have really hoped to work with the KAL. oh well


Don't worry, Angel. No matter when you get to it, there will be plenty of help here. You could always bookmark this thread to refer back to when that time comes. Just enjoy your knitting. I don't see this as a contest or a competition.


----------



## Carolannknits

I don't know if anyone has heard of the sheep shawl but I frogged that so many times I started to call it my burial shawl. I didn't think I would ever figure it out. I still found many mistakes on it but it looks good to me. So far my biggest problem with Ashton has been chart 3, row 5. You name it I've done it, I think I've frogged it 3 times now, because my mistakes are not easily fixed and I have to start chart 3 over again but I'm on that row again, wish me luck!


----------



## Deeknits

Chart 3, row 5 is giving me fits, too! I keep getting to the center with one stitch left over and can't account for it. Found other boo-boos but they don't fix that! so I'm back to my lifeline for the 3 time! I'm putting mine down for a couple days and taking a break...it's got to be something I'm doing and don't know it. Maybe if my brain gets reset I'll do better!

We WILL do this!!


----------



## Carolannknits

Made to the center stitch of chart 3 row 5. So far so good. I WILL GET THROUGH THIS ROW!


----------



## Deeknits

Good for you! Aren't you glad we only have to do it once?!?!?


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Good to know I am not alone. I also knit chart 3 row 5 last night when I finished I had too many stitches left. I tried to "read" my knitting and couldn't figure it out so tinked the row and will try again. It looks easy on the chart -- but look out! I will persevere and will conquer this row.
Shirley


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> Chart 3, row 5 is giving me fits, too! I keep getting to the center with one stitch left over and can't account for it. Found other boo-boos but they don't fix that! so I'm back to my lifeline for the 3 time! I'm putting mine down for a couple days and taking a break...it's got to be something I'm doing and don't know it. Maybe if my brain gets reset I'll do better!
> 
> We WILL do this!!


After reading all the problems with chart 3, I think I will use a lifeline every purl row! I just finished row 1 on that chart, and spent quite awhile trying to figure out where an error was -- found three! If I hadn't had the lifeline in the purl row before that, well I shudder to think how many additional gray hairs I would have added to my head! Once I figured out the way the stitches lined up with the prior rows, I was able to get the row fixed. LESSON TO ME... study the row I'm about to knit BEFORE I dive in!

And, Deeknits, a THANK YOU again for suggesting the use of perle cotton for a lifeline. I bought the size 5 thread, and it has made a huge difference to me. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! :thumbup:


----------



## SandyC

I have a quick question. I am on the last row of the 3rd repeat(Chart 2). My problem is I have counted very carefully across many times and I count k2, yo k5, yo sl.1 k 2tog. pass sl st. over, yo knit 9 and then finish the row in that way. My problem is I am 130 sts. instead of 131. any ideas? I have to go out for a while but will pick this up when I get home. Maybe then (when my head is clearer) i will find it. In the meantime if anyone has an idea of what I might have done wrong I'd appreciate it. thanks Sandy


----------



## CathyAnn

SandyC said:


> I have a quick question. I am on the last row of the 3rd repeat(Chart 2). My problem is I have counted very carefully across many times and I count k2, yo k5, yo sl.1 k 2tog. pass sl st. over, yo knit 9 and then finish the row in that way. My problem is I am 130 sts. instead of 131. any ideas? I have to go out for a while but will pick this up when I get home. Maybe then (when my head is clearer) i will find it. In the meantime if anyone has an idea of what I might have done wrong I'd appreciate it. thanks Sandy


Are you including the center stitch? Like Dee says, (paraphrase) it's hard to tell without a picture.


----------



## nanciann

SandyC said:


> I have a quick question. I am on the last row of the 3rd repeat(Chart 2). My problem is I have counted very carefully across many times and I count k2, yo k5, yo sl.1 k 2tog. pass sl st. over, yo knit 9 and then finish the row in that way. My problem is I am 130 sts. instead of 131. any ideas? I have to go out for a while but will pick this up when I get home. Maybe then (when my head is clearer) i will find it. In the meantime if anyone has an idea of what I might have done wrong I'd appreciate it. thanks Sandy


Just double check that you have all your yo's.


----------



## fitzee

SandyC said:


> I just wanted to let you know that all your help last night was so much appreciated! I frogged the whole thing and started over, today I bought an Addi circular needle. I cannot believe the difference in the knitting!! The stitches are smoother, the piece lays flat, I could go on and on. Didn't realize that needles can make this kind of difference. I've always thought as long as the needle is the correct size that that is enough. Wrong! I had the first chart done on the needles I had so I have a good comparison to look at.


Sandy, out of curiousity, what was the needle you were using before the Addi?
Thanks, Crissie


----------



## Carol (UK)

Ladies, On chart 2 for some unknown reason I have taken the instruction literally and "knit all rows of chart 2" and of course I have ended up with 12 rows of stocking stitch. How stupid is that. I must admit though, I stay up very late until 1 or 2am and force myself to stay awake to try and do this pattern so it is my own fault.


----------



## Northernrobin

today I frogged back to the lifeline ( still really happy with this unvention) and will try resuming tomorrow. with the first border pattern. I have had to slow way down on knitting. 
My hands have been bothering me..mostly from a nasty run in with a dresser drawer my husband left open..on top of too much knitting..its settled down I think. Just making like a philosopher.."everything in moderation".

Its hard I would love to knit for at least 3-4 hours a day.but its not to be..unless I am patient.


----------



## Northernrobin

Carol (UK) said:


> Ladies, On chart 2 for some unknown reason I have taken the instruction literally and "knit all rows of chart 2" and of course I have ended up with 12 rows of stocking stitch. How stupid is that. I must admit though, I stay up very late until 1 or 2am and force myself to stay awake to try and do this pattern so it is my own fault.


yes you were w-a-y too tired for lace knitting. It just cannot be hurried!


----------



## seamus

Hi Wreni - I am waiting for all the necessary requirements, and I am just going to order circular needles. Because they are all being mailed from U.S to Canada it is taking a while. The holidays haven't helped either. 
As soon as I have received everything - I shall have to spend some time looking at the directions - but I will be right behind you, when I have done that. So we will eacjh push one another, kill each other's frogs, and cry together. O.K?. Happy New Year, Ada.


----------



## SandyC

fitzee said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that all your help last night was so much appreciated! I frogged the whole thing and started over, today I bought an Addi circular needle. I cannot believe the difference in the knitting!! The stitches are smoother, the piece lays flat, I could go on and on. Didn't realize that needles can make this kind of difference. I've always thought as long as the needle is the correct size that that is enough. Wrong! I had the first chart done on the needles I had so I have a good comparison to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, out of curiousity, what was the needle you were using before the Addi?
> Thanks, Crissie
Click to expand...

Crissie, I was using a boye needle. It was ok to get started with but I like the addi much better. I didn't buy the lace addie, this one is the Turbo. Simply because my lys didn't have the lace one in the right size.


----------



## SandyC

nanciann said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a quick question. I am on the last row of the 3rd repeat(Chart 2). My problem is I have counted very carefully across many times and I count k2, yo k5, yo sl.1 k 2tog. pass sl st. over, yo knit 9 and then finish the row in that way. My problem is I am 130 sts. instead of 131. any ideas? I have to go out for a while but will pick this up when I get home. Maybe then (when my head is clearer) i will find it. In the meantime if anyone has an idea of what I might have done wrong I'd appreciate it. thanks Sandy
> 
> 
> 
> Just double check that you have all your yo's.
Click to expand...

yes, Cathyann I counted the center st. and yes I have checked all my yo. what I don't understand is how the sts. are correct between each marker and on each end, yet 1 missing, I wonder where it is hiding. Well I'm going back to play some more hide and seek, Its got to be there somewhere.


----------



## stevieland

Hello my friends! I was out all day today. I don't have a smart phone, my phone is very stupid. I must admit I felt guilty leaving you all. I was so afraid there would be a knitting emergency!



SandyC said:


> I have a quick question. I am on the last row of the 3rd repeat(Chart 2). My problem is I have counted very carefully across many times and I count k2, yo k5, yo sl.1 k 2tog. pass sl st. over, yo knit 9 and then finish the row in that way. My problem is I am 130 sts. instead of 131. any ideas? I have to go out for a while but will pick this up when I get home. Maybe then (when my head is clearer) i will find it. In the meantime if anyone has an idea of what I might have done wrong I'd appreciate it. thanks Sandy


Sandy, I think that if you have carefully checked that you are doing the chart stitches and they are correct, there might be a problem with the row below. Are you yo sk2p yo combinations all closing up the little leaves, i.e., is the sk2p worked over the three knit stitches below thereby "closing up" the leaves? Check that first and then if you are still off, then take that picture. I read your post after this one and you say that you've accounted for all stitches but there is one less. That sounds very mysterious....... I think I might figure it out with a good pic. It has to be clear enough for me to be able to count the stitches on the needles. I'll be available all day tomorrow because I am at work.



Deeknits said:


> Chart 3, row 5 is giving me fits, too! I keep getting to the center with one stitch left over and can't account for it. Found other boo-boos but they don't fix that! so I'm back to my lifeline for the 3 time! I'm putting mine down for a couple days and taking a break...it's got to be something I'm doing and don't know it. Maybe if my brain gets reset I'll do better!
> 
> We WILL do this!!


Do you have 103 st on that first side not including the center stitch? That would be the correct count fyi, the row count for row 4 would be 207 because no stitches were added on Row 3.



Carol (UK) said:


> Ladies, On chart 2 for some unknown reason I have taken the instruction literally and "knit all rows of chart 2" and of course I have ended up with 12 rows of stocking stitch. How stupid is that. I must admit though, I stay up very late until 1 or 2am and force myself to stay awake to try and do this pattern so it is my own fault.


Not stupid at all. I wondered it that might happen. I was torn between using the word knit or work, so:

*INFORMAL POLL:*

In the tutorial section, do you think it would be better to say "Work the chart stitches", or "Work the blue stitches" rather than "Knit the chart stitches" substituting the word *work* for *knit*? Or do you think that the word "work" might be even more confusing?

Anytime even one person has a problem with the directions it makes me wonder if I could do better.......


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> Hello my friends! I was out all day today. I don't have a smart phone, my phone is very stupid. I must admit I felt guilty leaving you all. I was so afraid there would be a knitting emergency!
> 
> 
> 
> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a quick question. I am on the last row of the 3rd repeat(Chart 2). My problem is I have counted very carefully across many times and I count k2, yo k5, yo sl.1 k 2tog. pass sl st. over, yo knit 9 and then finish the row in that way. My problem is I am 130 sts. instead of 131. any ideas? I have to go out for a while but will pick this up when I get home. Maybe then (when my head is clearer) i will find it. In the meantime if anyone has an idea of what I might have done wrong I'd appreciate it. thanks Sandy
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, I think that if you have carefully checked that you are doing the chart stitches and they are correct, there might be a problem with the row below. Are you yo sk2p yo combinations all closing up the little leaves, i.e., is the sk2p worked over the three knit stitches below thereby "closing up" the leaves? Check that first and then if you are still off, then take that picture. I read your post after this one and you say that you've accounted for all stitches but there is one less. That sounds very mysterious....... I think I might figure it out with a good pic. It has to be clear enough for me to be able to count the stitches on the needles. I'll be available all day tomorrow because I am at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chart 3, row 5 is giving me fits, too! I keep getting to the center with one stitch left over and can't account for it. Found other boo-boos but they don't fix that! so I'm back to my lifeline for the 3 time! I'm putting mine down for a couple days and taking a break...it's got to be something I'm doing and don't know it. Maybe if my brain gets reset I'll do better!
> 
> We WILL do this!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have 103 st on that first side not including the center stitch? That would be the correct count fyi, the row count for row 4 would be 207 because no stitches were added on Row 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, On chart 2 for some unknown reason I have taken the instruction literally and "knit all rows of chart 2" and of course I have ended up with 12 rows of stocking stitch. How stupid is that. I must admit though, I stay up very late until 1 or 2am and force myself to stay awake to try and do this pattern so it is my own fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not stupid at all. I wondered it that might happen. I was torn between using the word knit or work, so:
> 
> *INFORMAL POLL:*
> 
> In the tutorial section, do you think it would be better to say "Work the chart stitches", or "Work the blue stitches" rather than "Knit the chart stitches" substituting the word *work* for *knit*?
> 
> Anytime even one person gets confused it makes me wonder if I could do better.......
Click to expand...

thanks, I thought it very mysterious too. So I took the needle and separated each st as I counted and I found it somewhere hiding in there. I now have the correct count. I think I counted so many times that I thought they were right each time between the markers and evidently each time one must have been hiding somewhere. Make sense? Probably not, doesn't really to me but the point is I found it and all is well. Yea!!!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

SandyC, I have two stitches "pile" on top of each other periodically so that the two look like one -- usually when I'm crowding the stitches into each other (as opposed to running loosely along the cable). I'm using lace weight yarn which makes that hard to see, so I've developed the habit of LOOKING at the stitches I'm about to knit to see if that might be the case. Could that have been the problem?

Before I caught onto that problem, I ripped back a few times! I've noticed that happens especially when a yarnover and a decrease are crowded together.


----------



## Bethknits79

I did that with my lace weight yarn too a few times. I finally wised up and made sure to look before I knit to make sure that there weren't two stitches that I was knitting instead of one.


----------



## Northernrobin

finally got restarted on my shawl..picked a quiet time..as soon as I got far enough into the row that I did not want to stop...a perfect storm..2 crossways conversations..pacing son..the row is complete..I am afraid to read it back..feels like I will never get beyond this row...this is just a little rant..nothing to help anyone..but a warning..only knit lace when you are rested and no one else is around


----------



## SandyC

CathyAnn said:


> SandyC, I have two stitches "pile" on top of each other periodically so that the two look like one -- usually when I'm crowding the stitches into each other (as opposed to running loosely along the cable). I'm using lace weight yarn which makes that hard to see, so I've developed the habit of LOOKING at the stitches I'm about to knit to see if that might be the case. Could that have been the problem?
> 
> Before I caught onto that problem, I ripped back a few times! I've noticed that happens especially when a yarnover and a decrease are crowded together.


that is exactly where I found it. there was a yo and the next st was hiding right behind or beside it I don't know but I did find it. thank you so much for giving me that info. I'm sure it will come in handy many times.


----------



## SandyC

Northernrobin said:


> finally got restarted on my shawl..picked a quiet time..as soon as I got far enough into the row that I did not want to stop...a perfect storm..2 crossways conversations..pacing son..the row is complete..I am afraid to read it back..feels like I will never get beyond this row...this is just a little rant..nothing to help anyone..but a warning..only knit lace when you are rested and no one else is around


We are here to listen, and that is great advise, I've tried to knit lace late at night and find that is when I make most of my mistakes. We need 'alone' time to knit this particular thing.


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> Hello my friends! I was out all day today. I don't have a smart phone, my phone is very stupid. I must admit I felt guilty leaving you all. I was so afraid there would be a knitting emergency!
> 
> 
> 
> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a quick question. I am on the last row of the 3rd repeat(Chart 2). My problem is I have counted very carefully across many times and I count k2, yo k5, yo sl.1 k 2tog. pass sl st. over, yo knit 9 and then finish the row in that way. My problem is I am 130 sts. instead of 131. any ideas? I have to go out for a while but will pick this up when I get home. Maybe then (when my head is clearer) i will find it. In the meantime if anyone has an idea of what I might have done wrong I'd appreciate it. thanks Sandy
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, I think that if you have carefully checked that you are doing the chart stitches and they are correct, there might be a problem with the row below. Are you yo sk2p yo combinations all closing up the little leaves, i.e., is the sk2p worked over the three knit stitches below thereby "closing up" the leaves? Check that first and then if you are still off, then take that picture. I read your post after this one and you say that you've accounted for all stitches but there is one less. That sounds very mysterious....... I think I might figure it out with a good pic. It has to be clear enough for me to be able to count the stitches on the needles. I'll be available all day tomorrow because I am at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chart 3, row 5 is giving me fits, too! I keep getting to the center with one stitch left over and can't account for it. Found other boo-boos but they don't fix that! so I'm back to my lifeline for the 3 time! I'm putting mine down for a couple days and taking a break...it's got to be something I'm doing and don't know it. Maybe if my brain gets reset I'll do better!
> 
> We WILL do this!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have 103 st on that first side not including the center stitch? That would be the correct count fyi, the row count for row 4 would be 207 because no stitches were added on Row 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, On chart 2 for some unknown reason I have taken the instruction literally and "knit all rows of chart 2" and of course I have ended up with 12 rows of stocking stitch. How stupid is that. I must admit though, I stay up very late until 1 or 2am and force myself to stay awake to try and do this pattern so it is my own fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not stupid at all. I wondered it that might happen. I was torn between using the word knit or work, so:
> 
> *INFORMAL POLL:*
> 
> In the tutorial section, do you think it would be better to say "Work the chart stitches", or "Work the blue stitches" rather than "Knit the chart stitches" substituting the word *work* for *knit*? Or do you think that the word "work" might be even more confusing?
> 
> Anytime even one person has a problem with the directions it makes me wonder if I could do better.......
Click to expand...

I, for one, read them as you meant them but we are all in different stages of knitting and some may be confused. I do like you using the term 'work the blue sts'.


----------



## cd4player

Deeknits said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've hit a snag and need some help. I'm starting row 5 of Chart 3. There are 7 stitches on the needle before the repeat starts, they match what the chart says should be there. If you'll look at the chart...I'm talking about those first stitches before the blue box of repeat stitches starts. When I finish that first set of stitches I have an extra stitch. All the stitches match up to the stitch below but when I do that 4th YO, I have an extra stitch. All the other YO's line up with the proper stitches below like they should. I can't figure out why or where it came from! The previous rows all worked out perfectly.
> 
> Any ideas? help!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is because the because the ssk (that is the first "blue" stitch) is grabbing a stitch from the white part, the stitch that lines up directly under the YO in question.
> 
> Are you marking off your repeats with stitch markers? If so, you are going to have to move it to let that stitch do its thing and them you have to move it back.
> 
> And that is why on the Lace Knitting Tips section at the top right I don't recommend religiously using stitch markers to mark off every repeat. Because this sort of thing is what happens. And it causes confusion just like this.
> 
> Dee, just keep knitting and you'll be fine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm using markers for the repeats. I thought about that pattern splitting thing and counted stitches ahead. Looks like all 12 are within the markers. But I trust ya! I'll keep going and see what shakes out at the end!!
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Well, I'm glad I did a search for "chart 3" on each page of this KAL thread!! I am having the same exact problem - I've frogged chart 3 at least three times!!

I've been using stitch markers as well, but I will remove them for this row and see what happens. I'm a little nervous, though, since they've worked so well on the other charts.

I was hoping to get this finished last weekend, but New Year's resolutions to clean up and organize distracted me. Aiming for this weekend!


----------



## stevieland

cd4player said:


> Well, I'm glad I did a search for "chart 3" on each page of this KAL thread!! I am having the same exact problem - I've frogged chart 3 at least three times!!
> 
> I've been using stitch markers as well, but I will remove them for this row and see what happens. I'm a little nervous, though, since they've worked so well on the other charts.
> 
> I was hoping to get this finished last weekend, but New Year's resolutions to clean up and organize distracted me. Aiming for this weekend!


I think the reason chart 3 is a bit of a problem for some of you is that it is just a more complicated pattern then the leaf bud section. I purposely started with the easier pattern to get y'all used to the charts. Also, it's relatively easy to see if the leaf buds aren't working out right because of how isolated they are from each other.

Chart 3 steps up to fancier lace, and it is indeed quite a bit harder until you get used to it. Row 5 is harder to memorize and easier to get lost.

But I have faith that with perseverance and your friend Froggy you will get through it!


----------



## Northernrobin

yes..similar thoughts had run through my brain..the pattern chart was a simple one and the border would be our challenge..after a warm up.


----------



## fitzee

SandyC said:


> fitzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that all your help last night was so much appreciated! I frogged the whole thing and started over, today I bought an Addi circular needle. I cannot believe the difference in the knitting!! The stitches are smoother, the piece lays flat, I could go on and on. Didn't realize that needles can make this kind of difference. I've always thought as long as the needle is the correct size that that is enough. Wrong! I had the first chart done on the needles I had so I have a good comparison to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, out of curiousity, what was the needle you were using before the Addi?
> Thanks, Crissie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crissie, I was using a boye needle. It was ok to get started with but I like the addi much better. I didn't buy the lace addie, this one is the Turbo. Simply because my lys didn't have the lace one in the right size.
Click to expand...

Thank you, Sandy, I haven't started Ashton yet. Good to know about Addi Turbo!!


----------



## stevieland

fitzee said:


> ....Thank you, Sandy, I haven't started Ashton yet. Good to know about Addi Turbo!!


The regular Turbos are wonderful needles, but if you can get the Addi lace (and plan to knit more lace in the future) I would go with those because they are so much pointier. I have them in every size pretty much. They are grippier and work better with the finer lace yarns.


----------



## Ginnyo

I am definitely going to try this shawl. The pattern is so informative that it is giving me confidence. I have the pattern printed, thank you. I have the yarn and I just need to get the needles. This will be for myself.


----------



## Deeknits

Ginny....despite the problems some of us are having with Ch3/row5, this has been one of the easiest and most educational projects I've done! Dee has designed the pattern and written the directions and tips perfectly for lace beginners. I know I'll be referring back to this projects for reminders as I need them. 

Looking forward to watching you progress with it!


----------



## mamared1949

I just came from my knitting group and I had shown them my shawl and they were all in awe of it. I just love the finished product of all my frogging and fustration. It was so worth it


----------



## CathyAnn

I would like to know the best way to start a new skein of yarn using lace weight yarn. In 2 - 3 more rows, I'll have to do that and want to do it the best way for this project.
HELP!


----------



## CraftyGryphon

What sort of yarn is it? If it's wool or a more-wool-than-not blend, I'd suggest splicing it (really, it's not as scary as it sounds!). I learned how from a friend, but her instructions are basically the same as these: http://www.wikihow.com/Splice-Yarn (paste that link into your browser - I don't know if KnittingParadise has active links yet!)

If it's man-made, though, while splicing still works (ish), I tend to wait for a just-knitting area at least five stitches long, knit a stitch with the new yarn, then one with the old, and do that once more - and then weave in the ends carefully. So far, that's worked for me!


----------



## Northernrobin

chart 3 , 3 rows done ( and done for today)..I have learned to pay attention to .."a feeling" ended up reading row 3 before I finished it..found an error,,and so did not have to undo the entire row...one thing that helps for me..while I am by myself is to say the directions out loud...memorize the pattern quicker..


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> I would like to know the best way to start a new skein of yarn using lace weight yarn. In 2 - 3 more rows, I'll have to do that and want to do it the best way for this project.
> HELP!


I knit mostly with wool....so I spit-splice..




If it isn't an animal fiber..then I knit about 3-5 stitches with both yarns or go about 5 stitches using one old yarn/ one new yarn... until I feel it is well established and then clip the loose ends.


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Well i got back on the horse,and am up to repeat 3 of chart 2a,it looks like the picture now and i am saying my counts and yarn forward out loud till it becomes habit.
Its still small but the pleasure of getting to the end of rows and it being right is huge.
Summer has hit here and its so humid and yucky,can only knit for a short while,but i am in no hurry,have no idea when i will get to wear all this knitting anyway lol.


----------



## CathyAnn

My yarn is 2 ply, 75% wool, and 25% nylon. Thank you very much for the pointers. I will spit splice it.


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> My yarn is 2 ply, 75% wool, and 25% nylon. Thank you very much for the pointers. I will spit splice it.


I'm not as fancy as the rest of you. Always on the right side (if at all possible), somewhere near either end, maybe an inch or so from the edges, I just knit with both yarns for about five stitches. Then before I block, I weave in the ends following the yarn trail on the WS carefully for another four stitches or so. I've had spit splicing separate on me. Maybe my spit isn't as good.....


----------



## wreni

I'm writing to ask for feedback regarding the suitability of this yarn for Ashton:

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm125/knittygirlyarns/naturespun/081.jpg

the description of this yarn is:

Brand: Brown Sheep
Yarn: Nature Spun Fingering Wt.
Quantity: 5 skein(s)
Color: Lullaby 307 lot 24
Made of: 100% Mothproof wool
Yds/Mt per skein: 310 yd 50g
Needle Size: 3
Yarn Wt: Fingering
Retails for: $4.00 per skein.

If I am going to take the time and effort to complete this shawl (my first lace shawl ever) I want a nice yarn with a decent drape and am willing to invest in a quality yarn. Needles are on the way, now I just need the yarn.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.

~w


----------



## Pocahontas

Northernrobin said:


> chart 3 , 3 rows done ( and done for today)..I have learned to pay attention to .."a feeling" ended up reading row 3 before I finished it..found an error,,and so did not have to undo the entire row...one thing that helps for me..while I am by myself is to say the directions out loud...memorize the pattern quicker..


All this talk of chart 3 had me a little anxious. I'm now on row 7 and believe it or not, had no mistakes in row 5. What I had to do was start very slowly with the white section and when I got to the blue, I had to 'isolate' it completely so my eyes would stop jumping around, do all those repeats, then slowly complete the last white section. Whatever works, huh.


----------



## Deeknits

Pocahontas said:


> All this talk of chart 3 had me a little anxious. I'm now on row 7 and believe it or not, had no mistakes in row 5. What I had to do was start very slowly with the white section and when I got to the blue, I had to 'isolate' it completely so my eyes would stop jumping around, do all those repeats, then slowly complete the last white section. Whatever works, huh.


Now that you say that I think that's part of my problem, too. Suddenly there are stitches everywhere and my eyes keep jumping around and loosing their place!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

stevieland said:


> I think the reason chart 3 is a bit of a problem for some of you is that it is just a more complicated pattern then the leaf bud section. I purposely started with the easier pattern to get y'all used to the charts. Also, it's relatively easy to see if the leaf buds aren't working out right because of how isolated they are from each other.
> 
> Chart 3 steps up to fancier lace, and it is indeed quite a bit harder until you get used to it. Row 5 is harder to memorize and easier to get lost.
> 
> But I have faith that with perseverance and your friend Froggy you will get through it!


Thanks Dee. I too am having trouble with Chart 3, row 5. I understand and appreciate how you are teaching us by the way you have written this pattern.

Best of all, you have faith in us and "Froggy". We will all persevere and succeed with this beautiful shawl. Thanks again.
Shirley


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Hi Dee, I am just about to start the shawl and was reading the instructions last night. Why do we need to cast on using the long tail method. I apologise if this has been answered before but I am at work and don't want to read through nearly 60 pages of posts. I just normally use cable cast on, is this ok.


----------



## DanaKay

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Well i got back on the horse,and am up to repeat 3 of chart 2a,it looks like the picture now and i am saying my counts and yarn forward out loud till it becomes habit.
> Its still small but the pleasure of getting to the end of rows and it being right is huge.
> Summer has hit here and its so humid and yucky,can only knit for a short while,but i am in no hurry,have no idea when i will get to wear all this knitting anyway lol.


Good for you Julia! I am so glad you are on the right track with this little shawlette! Just take your time and you'll do great! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

wreni said:


> I'm writing to ask for feedback regarding the suitability of this yarn for Ashton:
> 
> http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm125/knittygirlyarns/naturespun/081.jpg
> 
> the description of this yarn is:
> 
> Brand: Brown Sheep
> Yarn: Nature Spun Fingering Wt.
> Quantity: 5 skein(s)
> Color: Lullaby 307 lot 24
> Made of: 100% Mothproof wool
> Yds/Mt per skein: 310 yd 50g
> Needle Size: 3
> Yarn Wt: Fingering
> Retails for: $4.00 per skein.
> 
> If I am going to take the time and effort to complete this shawl (my first lace shawl ever) I want a nice yarn with a decent drape and am willing to invest in a quality yarn. Needles are on the way, now I just need the yarn.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions.
> 
> ~w


I think that yarn looks lovely and will make a very nice shawlette. The pattern was written with fingering weight yarn in mind using size 5 needles unless of course you knit really loose or very tight, then you would adjust needle size. Pretty color too! :thumbup:


----------



## shirley m

I had trouble with that row at first, but I found that if I 'tunnel vision' concentrated on the blue section (and chanted), it was done. Shirley M.


----------



## Carolannknits

Finally through with chart 3 row 5 with sanity intact. Now if I can keep from dropping stitches, I'm good. Not sure why this started giving me fits, I've done other charts for shawls. I think I got too comfortable and wasn't being vigilant.


----------



## stevieland

The good news is that the dreaded Row 5 and then Row 7 are the hardest rows in the shawl, and once you get past that it gets easier to memorize again and you can enjoy the rest of the ride. 

The mad knitting scientist here has a method to her madness!!!!!


----------



## stevieland

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi Dee, I am just about to start the shawl and was reading the instructions last night. Why do we need to cast on using the long tail method. I apologise if this has been answered before but I am at work and don't want to read through nearly 60 pages of posts. I just normally use cable cast on, is this ok.


Cable cast on is just fine. I just picked long tail because most people know what one and it doesn't really make any difference. Use what works best for you!



wreni said:


> I'm writing to ask for feedback regarding the suitability of this yarn for Ashton:
> 
> http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm125/knittygirlyarns/naturespun/081.jpg
> 
> the description of this yarn is:
> 
> Brand: Brown Sheep
> Yarn: Nature Spun Fingering Wt.
> Quantity: 5 skein(s)
> Color: Lullaby 307 lot 24
> Made of: 100% Mothproof wool
> Yds/Mt per skein: 310 yd 50g
> Needle Size: 3
> Yarn Wt: Fingering
> Retails for: $4.00 per skein.
> 
> If I am going to take the time and effort to complete this shawl (my first lace shawl ever) I want a nice yarn with a decent drape and am willing to invest in a quality yarn. Needles are on the way, now I just need the yarn.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions.
> 
> ~w


I love Brown Sheep. I think that yarn is very pretty and will do just fine.


----------



## DanaKay

The Shetland Supreme Lace Wool arrived today! So hard to keep my mind off of it and keep to the work at hand. Every time I think of it, I get a catch in my breath!
So hard not to cast on for Elizabeth at this very minute! Better let her take her turn though, I don't think Edwina would like getting pushed aside. Bad enough she must take her turn with socks! :lol: 
Second Ashton's turn was last evening. I started her New Years eve a little before the New Year rang in. She was about half way through the 4th repeat of chart 2 when I laid her aside. She is now on chart 3 with 7 repeats of chart 2. I am at row 5 actually.  
I think it is safe to say that Jamieson & Smith will be seeing more of me. I think I just must have some wool in all the natural undyed shades.
Happy Knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits

I'm getting ready to do row 5 again! I used the first 4 rows to practice my stitch 'reading' and have to say I'm getting good at it!

I have to show ya'll what I got for my birthday...Yarn spinners! No more ugly cottage cheese or yogurt containers, or bowl the yarn seems to jump out of. And no more center pull yarn barfs! I got the Red Oak double one for my [email protected] sock knitting and the Rosewood single for everything else. It spins so smoothly all it takes is a gentle tug on your yarn. I got them from a guy out of Austin, Texas on Etsy. His name there is Craftiness...http://www.etsy.com/shop/Craftiness?ref=top_trail

This will certainly make my knitting more fun!

_Please excuse the sorry phone pics!_


----------



## Carol (UK)

Hi Dee, what a lovely photo. (No need for apology at all) The colour combinations are beautiful shown here altogether especially with the natural wood of your new yarn winder and I love the colour of the shawl yarn. Can you tell me if I might be able to get that colour/brand here in UK? Thanks.
Love Carol.


----------



## cd4player

Pocahontas said:


> All this talk of chart 3 had me a little anxious. I'm now on row 7 and believe it or not, had no mistakes in row 5. What I had to do was start very slowly with the white section and when I got to the blue, I had to 'isolate' it completely so my eyes would stop jumping around, do all those repeats, then slowly complete the last white section. Whatever works, huh.


I followed all the wonderful advice and took out my stitch markers as I did row 5 of chart 3. My problem WAS that the "extra" stitch before each repeat was the first of the ssk within the repeat ... row 5 worked out just exactly right. Whew!

Another post suggested saying the repeat pattern out loud as you do it - I also did that for row 5 and by the time I got to the center stitch I'd pretty much memorized it. Although my family thought I'd lost my marbles as I sat there mumbling to myself "slip, slip, knit, knit 1, yarn over, knit two together ..."

I think subsequent rows will be a little easier to handle without the stitch markers, since there are those yo's that sit on top of each other and will make a visual guide as I go. (That section reminds me of runway lights ...)

I am pretty sure I will finish Ashton over the weekend - yippee!


----------



## Northernrobin

today I start row 5 of the border chart..everyone is hanging about..have to wait til they go away...and its very very quiet. So glad that the "chant it out loud" is a help..rbn


----------



## Northernrobin

Deeknits said:


> I'm getting ready to do row 5 again! I used the first 4 rows to practice my stitch 'reading' and have to say I'm getting good at it!
> 
> I have to show ya'll what I got for my birthday...Yarn spinners! No more ugly cottage cheese or yogurt containers, or bowl the yarn seems to jump out of. And no more center pull yarn barfs! I got the Red Oak double one for my [email protected] sock knitting and the Rosewood single for everything else. It spins so smoothly all it takes is a gentle tug on your yarn. I got them from a guy out of Austin, Texas on Etsy. His name there is Craftiness...http://www.etsy.com/shop/Craftiness?ref=top_trail
> 
> This will certainly make my knitting more fun!
> 
> _Please excuse the sorry phone pics!_


I went and looked..thought I would buy one..ended up having to register on Esty first..which, I must have done sometime in the past..they said that my email was currently in use..and I found a flaw in the system..there was not button to click.."i forgot my password" and any Estay seller out there who knows how ought to alert them that they are losing customers over this..I gave up on the purchase..rbn


----------



## Northernrobin

I have finished row 5..had to add some "crutches" as I kept losing my place on the chart...I redrew the repeat alone on a piece of paper to follow..it was only 12 stitches..I also put in a thread after each repeat..just so I could go back each 12 stitches to read what I had just done..I re read it each time...then after wards I read the entire row..found One misssed YO which I will fix on the purl row. yew.. 

I also asked for no one to talk to me..helped.


----------



## nanciann

It seems someone in house always has to ask me a question when I am in the middle of an intricate part of my knitting pattern. My husband knows when I lift my finger and don't answer that he needs to wait for me to get to a spot where I can talk. That's my signal...Perhaps you can find one that works for you with your family.


----------



## stevieland

I've been thinking about all of your problems with the more complicated rows and I have this little tip.

I take the pattern repeats and break them down into my head into 3 or 4 stitch sections when I am thinking the pattern to myself when knitting. This may come from me having been a musician where larger sections are broken into measures. Or this may be because I am becoming elderly enough to have problems remembering long sequences like I used to!

Seriously, it is easier for anyone's mind to take in small pieces of info that way. Chop it up into manageable portions. Then you've got your little mantra.

Anyhow, for the dreaded Row 5 Chart 3, this is what I would be saying to myself to memorize the pattern while I knit:

ssk k1 ktog - then I pause for sec

yo k1 k2tog - then I pause for sec

yo k1 yo - then I pause for sec

ssk k1 yo - Then I stop holding my breath! Twelve stitches completed.

The first or second repeat, while I chant this, I look carefully below at the previous row to see how these new stitches line up over those previous stitches in order to give me insight as to what is supposed to be happening so if I lose my place I can figure out where I am.

I take time to stare at the repeat and see what directions the increases/decreases are going.

Please pick up your chart to follow me here. So I notice that after that ssk k1 k2tog three stitch group, I have another ssk after it, and then when I approach it again, there will have been a k2tog preceding it. So if I can't remember which decrease I'm on, I can see if I just completed a ssk or not. If that makes sense....

So here are two repeats that are color coded, separated from each other by |||:

ssk k1 ktog -- yo k1 ktog -- yo k1 yo -- ssk k1 yo |||  ssk k1 ktog -- yo k1 ktog -- yo k1 yo -- ssk k1 yo

What I'm trying to show with the color coding is how you always have two matching decreases following each other. The green yo k1 yo is what I considered my "resting" group, since that is so easy to remember.

Hope this didn't make it even worse. Sometimes it's hard to verbalize how one's mind works.


----------



## Deeknits

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi Dee, what a lovely photo. (No need for apology at all) The colour combinations are beautiful shown here altogether especially with the natural wood of your new yarn winder and I love the colour of the shawl yarn. Can you tell me if I might be able to get that colour/brand here in UK? Thanks.
> Love Carol.


Carol...Thanks, I'm really enjoying this color, too. The yarn is Ella Rae Lace Merino, colorway #108. I don't know if your local stores in the UK have it but you can get it in several places online. This is where I ordered my second skein from when I couldn't find it locally...http://www.knittingfever.com/c/yarn/ella-rae-lace-merino/#t . This is also the website I go to to see all the colors in Ella Rae...I just love this yarn and have used it for several things.


----------



## Deeknits

Northernrobin said:


> I went and looked..thought I would buy one..ended up having to register on Esty first..which, I must have done sometime in the past..they said that my email was currently in use..and I found a flaw in the system..there was not button to click.."i forgot my password" and any Estay seller out there who knows how ought to alert them that they are losing customers over this..I gave up on the purchase..rbn


I wrote to David and let him know about your problem and asked about another way for you to cocntact him. I'll PM you when I hear from him, he's very nice!


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> I've been thinking about all of your problems with the more complicated rows and I have this little tip.
> 
> I take the pattern repeats and break them down into my head into 3 or 4 stitch sections when I am thinking the pattern to myself when knitting. This may come from me having been a musician where larger sections are broken into measures. Or this may be because I am becoming elderly enough to have problems remembering long sequences like I used to! ....


This is what I ended up doing! It's my own little verse but I know what they mean.

Over, chicken (the sl1,k2tog,psso looks like a chicken foot to me!), over
1, together, 1
over, 1, over,
1, slip, 1

Once I started the saying the repeats, I didn't have any problems.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> This is what I ended up doing! It's my own little verse but I know what they mean.
> 
> Over, chicken (the sl1,k2tog,psso looks like a chicken foot to me!), over
> 1, together, 1
> over, 1, over,
> 1, slip, 1
> 
> Once I started the saying the repeats, I didn't have any problems.


You are a poet, missy!

Chicken!!!!


----------



## EweWho

mamared1949 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!! I finished this and I am thrilled to death. I have to block it, but I did it.
> 
> I won't share this one as I am not happy with the colors of different yarn that I used, but I have started another with a varigated yarn, which has a touch of cashmere in it. It is so soft.


I am so happy you're done with it, but am disappointed that you aren't going to share. I understand that many who don't like the finished product because of materials used, or even just the color is not pleasant to them don't want others to see it, but look at it this way, if you post your results with the information on what kind of yarn you used, and the color, someone else may have that same thing in mind to buy. Your "mistake" may be someone else's delight or save them from repeating something undesirable.

Please reconsider posting it. I'm sure it is beautiful!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Hi Stevieland, I am on my way and i gotta say I'm loving it!!!! I sat down last night after work, after tea and feeling really jumpy and stressed and just started and then I couldn't put it down. I am half way through the Graph 2 repeats and if I didn't have to go out this morning I would be knitting now. Its 7.26 am Melbourne time and I have to meet a friend for nails and brunch and general girly shopping after that. So I'd better get in the shower and get ready but I just want to keep going. The graphs are great, it wass my only hesitation, I am an experienced knitter but the graphs were, I thought, going to be a problem. Not so, easy peasy. Thank you so much.


----------



## EweWho

WooHoo! My yarn arrived today and I am anxious to get started. However, after my mistake of ordering the "out of the ordinary" yarn, I want some guidance before I start. I need advice on which size needles to use. Here is the information on the yarn:

Chroma from KnitPicks
70% Wool, 30% Nylon
396 yards/100 grams
Fingering Weight
7-8 sts=1" on #1-3 needles
Hand Wash/Dry Flat

I bought 2 skeins to make sure I have enough. Not sure how much of that you need to know. LOL Do I need to make a gauge swatch or just jump right in?

Gosh, this is the smallest "yarn" I have ever used. Before today I would have referred to it as thread. :0)

I've printed out the pattern and the 11 pages of notes I compiled from the thread. I anxiously await the green light!!

Thanks!


----------



## Northernrobin

I did not do a gauge..nothing that needs to fit...only issue will be not running out of yarn..Dee will tell you about how much you need..I avoided this issue by buying a lot of extra..but then I planned on making extra repeats..which I did. The KN size being used is 5..it will be lacier with that size instead of the suggested size. I used 4, but only because the weather was awful and the 4 was what I had no hand..I was too excited to wait. have fun..those rainbow colors should be so uplifting for you.


----------



## Carol (UK)

fOR tHOSE OF YOU 






For those of you who asked for details of the yarn I used (blue shawl) I have just discovered the label which says:
Lustre - 100% mulberry silk. 100g hand dyed col: 4.blue. 4-4.5mm needle. www.ehdknits.com Hope this is helpful.


----------



## EweWho

Deeknits said:


> I have to show ya'll what I got for my birthday...Yarn spinners! No more ugly cottage cheese or yogurt containers, or bowl the yarn seems to jump out of. And no more center pull yarn barfs! I got the Red Oak double one for my [email protected] sock knitting and the Rosewood single for everything else. It spins so smoothly all it takes is a gentle tug on your yarn.
> 
> _Please excuse the sorry phone pics!_


Oh, my! They are beautiful!! My son took all of my husband's woodworking tools on the condition he make me anything I wanted. LOL Guess what is going to be on my list? I love the one for the 2 at a time socks. Very clever, indeed!

Wonderful pictures!! I will have to use them to show him what I am talking about, or send him to the Esty site.

Thanks for sharing the pictures with your lovely shawl! That's some pretty yarn in the background of the other picture too.


----------



## EweWho

Northernrobin said:


> I did not do a gauge..nothing that needs to fit...only issue will be not running out of yarn..Dee will tell you about how much you need..I avoided this issue by buying a lot of extra..but then I planned on making extra repeats..which I did. The KN size being used is 5..it will be lacier with that size instead of the suggested size. I used 4, but only because the weather was awful and the 4 was what I had no hand..I was too excited to wait. have fun..those rainbow colors should be so uplifting for you.


Thanks for the quick reply! I plan on making extra repeats as well. I don't know if the yarn I have is smaller than normal fingering, or the same, or what, but with a total of just under 800 yards, I should be able to make as many repeats as I want without running out of yarn, don't you think? I am tempted to make it just as it is, but I am larger than average, as is anyone I might want to give it to. It would definitely wind up being a neck-kerchief on any of us. 

I will get out my size 5 needles and be raring to go as soon as I hear from Dee! She may well advise me to use a different size. LOL


----------



## stevieland

EweWho said:


> WooHoo! My yarn arrived today and I am anxious to get started. However, after my mistake of ordering the "out of the ordinary" yarn, I want some guidance before I start. I need advice on which size needles to use. Here is the information on the yarn:
> 
> Chroma from KnitPicks
> 70% Wool, 30% Nylon
> 396 yards/100 grams
> Fingering Weight
> 7-8 sts=1" on #1-3 needles
> Hand Wash/Dry Flat
> 
> I bought 2 skeins to make sure I have enough. Not sure how much of that you need to know. LOL Do I need to make a gauge swatch or just jump right in?
> 
> Gosh, this is the smallest "yarn" I have ever used. Before today I would have referred to it as thread. :0)
> 
> I've printed out the pattern and the 11 pages of notes I compiled from the thread. I anxiously await the green light!!
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats on your yarn!!! Woo Hoo!

I think with that thickness you should use a US 6 needle. I think that with 800 yards you could certainly do additional repeats.

So let's figure this out....

If you downloaded your pattern after the last week of December, you have the new section in the Tutorial that talks about add'l repeats. If not, download the latest version please.

If you look at the add'l repeats/yardage percentages required, if you figure about 420 yards of fingering for the size as written (5x) then you only need about 185 more yards to do the 9x size. I think doing it much bigger would not look quite right with the pattern, but you could probably go even bigger. If you decide to do so, let's plug in your numbers into the Shawl Percentage Calculator I've talked about after your knitted whose 9 repeats and see where you are. You would have to be able to weigh your skein at that point.

The only reason to make a gauge swatch is to see if you like the needle size for the pattern. I consider my first 25 rows or so my swatch personally. If I don't like the way it looks, I change needles accordingly.

So you just pick up those needles and jump on in!


----------



## mamared1949

I fInished my shawl and started an Aran sweater for my daughter and was having shawl withdrawal . So I was in joanes and of course I looked at yarn, why else would I be there for . I saw some beautiful serenity sock sock yarn in shades of pink my favorite color and just had to have it to make myself a shawl. So I have started on for myself yeah!!


----------



## FaeCross

Well, I finally pulled it off the blocking pads, and moved it to a lighter surface. The picture still doesn't catch all the colors. it's black with small treads of color through it. Every color from yellow to purple. And the bright spots are metallic gold flecks.

I used size 4 needles, did 8 repeats of chart 2a, and used Gioiello yarn, Color #10 Which is a blend of 30% Mohair, 30% Virgin Wool, 20% Poly, 10% Cotton and 10% acrylic. It came out 62" wide, and 30" Long


----------



## CathyAnn

FaeCross, your shawl is just gorgeous!


----------



## Deeknits

It's beautiful! I like the color but I can just imagine what it really looks like from your description.

Good Job!


----------



## stevieland

FaeCross said:


> Well, I finally pulled it off the blocking pads, and moved it to a lighter surface. The picture still doesn't catch all the colors. it's black with small treads of color through it. Every color from yellow to purple. And the bright spots are metallic gold flecks.
> 
> I used size 4 needles, did 8 repeats of chart 2a, and used Gioiello yarn, Color #10 Which is a blend of 30% Mohair, 30% Virgin Wool, 20% Poly, 10% Cotton and 10% acrylic. It came out 62" wide, and 30" Long


That is gorgeous!!!!! Yeah!!! That yarn is so pretty. I can only imagine how pretty it looks in person. Did you post that in the main pictures section yet?

You really did a great job.


----------



## Sorlenna

Agreed! Another awesome Ashton! :thumbup:


----------



## wreni

I am so impressed and inspired by your shawl. Thank you for posting that photo.

~w


----------



## SunsetKnitting

FaeCross, your shawl is gorgeous!!! Love the color!!!


----------



## Bethknits79

I love your shawl FaeCross! Now a question! I have FINALLY finished 9 repeats of chart 2 and started on chart 2a. It is going well except for one thing, at one point I was off by a stitch. Luckily it was in a spot where the only place it affected was the "spine" I figured it out and fixed it before the leaf bud part so everything else lines up but you can see in the spine where I was off. So now I have a decision to make rip it and risk having to rip all the way back to the fifth repeat if I can't manage to pick up the stitches right or just leave it since I have decided to keep the shawl for myself. To rip or not to rip that is the question!!! LOL!


----------



## stevieland

knittingnewbie said:


> I love your shawl FaeCross! Now a question! I have FINALLY finished 9 repeats of chart 2 and started on chart 2a. It is going well except for one thing, at one point I was off by a stitch. Luckily it was in a spot where the only place it affected was the "spine" I figured it out and fixed it before the leaf bud part so everything else lines up but you can see in the spine where I was off. So now I have a decision to make rip it and risk having to rip all the way back to the fifth repeat if I can't manage to pick up the stitches right or just leave it since I have decided to keep the shawl for myself. To rip or not to rip that is the question!!! LOL!


I am a big ripping advocate as you know. Frogging is just an excuse for more knitting. Let's all repeat after me!!!

If you carefully rip out all the rows that have a motif you will be left with row 4 of chart 2 5th repeat. Or else, just keep count of the rows you are ripping back. You know what row you are on, so rip that row and note that, rip another and note that until you get to the row before the problem.

Then go get that can of spray starch and spray the live stitches and let them dry. Then when you put them back, make sure the front leg is in the front of the needle. You will be fine. It is easier with the starch.

Look at it this way, the more you frog, the better you get putting the stitches back on the needle.

To show you how much I must have frogged to get where I am, I can take 500 stitches off the needle with the finest lace yarn and use no starch and no lifeline and get those little suckers back on the needle with no problem. That took A LOT of practice to get to that point. I don't even think twice about it when I see a mistake that requires major frogging. I even enjoy it.


----------



## DanaKay

Oh My Dee, that gave me a chuckle! Some people are just gluttons for punishment! Ha!
Seriously though, I agree. If I spot a mistake in something I am making, I can not rest until I get it taken care of, even if I have to tink back a mile! I frog sometimes, but usually (oh knock on wood!) I can just tink back.
A missed YO in the spline would stick out like a sore thumb. Ask me how I know!

Knittingnewbie, How far back is this missing stitch? could you put a lifeline in right below it? Can you read where it is on the pattern? I wouldn't go all the way back to the 5th repeat if I didn't have to, but if that is where it is, then guess you will have to do what I would do........cry, then ripit, ripit, ripit, while being careful to wrap the yarn as I go. I don't need tangles on top of it all! Then I put it away for the day, work on something else. Next day I pick it up and begin like that is where I was all along!


----------



## DanaKay

FaeCross, Fantastic work! Love it!


----------



## Typsknits

FaeCross. Your shawl is gorgeous love the colour!


----------



## Carol (UK)

That is absolutely gorgeous! You obviously have a creative eye, as the description of the colours sound beautiful and thank you for the yarn details, however, I doubt whether I would be able to get it in uk. I will scour the web and do my best though. Congratulations on beautiful work.


----------



## agnescr

I did the basic shawl in sock yarn but have not been able to block it as yet...blocking kit still hasn't arrived,,,grrrrrrrrrrr. So i have decided to start a new one using


Adriafil Zephir 50. 50%wool-50%polyester but have no idea what needle size to use its 2ply ish Uk I think :?: should i use 3.5 mm?


----------



## Northernrobin

nice..now I would have to go back and count, think mine is 8 repeats too. Can you tell us how many yards you used? hope that mine turns out as nice as yours...


----------



## Northernrobin

agnescr said:


> I did the basic shawl in sock yarn but have not been able to block it as yet...blocking kit still hasn't arrived,,,grrrrrrrrrrr. So i have decided to start a new one using
> 
> Adriafil Zephir 50. 50%wool-50%polyester but have no idea what needle size to use its 2ply ish Uk I think :?: should i use 3.5 mm?


 If its a fingering yarn ignore the suggested needles size and use 5 ( US) as Dee suggests..the larger needles make it lacier.


----------



## Bethknits79

I have ripped it back to the mistake I had to rip out almost 50 rows!!! But I really think I will be much happier with the finished product having fixed this mistake. It really is my own fault. I knew it was there but decided to leave it and kept knitting. As I got farther and farther away from it I could see how it would stick out when blocked and it was bothering me more and more. So I took it out. I'm pretty sure I'm back to the fifth repeat ( if not less than that) but I didn't have the heart to figure out exactly where I am last night. I was ripping until after midnight. Lesson to me - when I know I've made a mistake take it out right away!!!!! I should have know it would bother me..... I guess this is the shawl I get to do over and over again, without buying more yarn LOL! I am really enjoying the process of learning lace and plan to do more in the future. Thanks for all the encouragement.


----------



## FaeCross

Northernrobin said:


> nice..now I would have to go back and count, think mine is 8 repeats too. Can you tell us how many yards you used? hope that mine turns out as nice as yours...


I'll fix it in my description too, but I had 3 balls of 220 yards, and have approximately 1/2 a ball left. so I'll guestimate that I used about 550 yards, maybe a bit less.


----------



## FaeCross

hmmm... maybe I won't fix it in the description... seems I can't edit posts I've written on this forum. LOL... there I was thinking all forums worked the same. Oops!


----------



## Sorlenna

FaeCross said:


> hmmm... maybe I won't fix it in the description... seems I can't edit posts I've written on this forum. LOL... there I was thinking all forums worked the same. Oops!


As I understand it, we have an hour after posting to edit and then the edit button goes away.


----------



## agnescr

Northernrobin said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did the basic shawl in sock yarn but have not been able to block it as yet...blocking kit still hasn't arrived,,,grrrrrrrrrrr. So i have decided to start a new one using
> 
> Adriafil Zephir 50. 50%wool-50%polyester but have no idea what needle size to use its 2ply ish Uk I think :?: should i use 3.5 mm?
> 
> 
> 
> If its a fingering yarn ignore the suggested needles size and use 5 ( US) as Dee suggests..the larger needles make it lacier.
Click to expand...

ok will do


----------



## EweWho

FaeCross said:


> The picture still doesn't catch all the colors. it's black with small treads of color through it. It came out 62" wide, and 30" Long


It is absolutely gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing your results. I appreciate the fact that you gave the details regarding how many repeats you did in order to make the size you got. Thanks!



knittingnewbie said:


> I have ripped it back to the mistake I had to rip out almost 50 rows!!!


That took a lot of courage, not to mention the time! You will be so pleased when you are finished that all it cost you was time and energy.

I got mine started late last night and didn't want to be up knitting late into the night, so put it down after I felt I had gotten the hang of reading the chart. I think I did about 9 rows of the first chart. I've never done any knitting from a chart, so this is a new experience for me. No problems thus far. 3 young kids in the house today, so I don't know how much I'll be able to focus on it until their bed time.


----------



## stevieland

knittingnewbie said:


> I have ripped it back to the mistake I had to rip out almost 50 rows!!! But I really think I will be much happier with the finished product having fixed this mistake. It really is my own fault. I knew it was there but decided to leave it and kept knitting. As I got farther and farther away from it I could see how it would stick out when blocked and it was bothering me more and more. So I took it out. I'm pretty sure I'm back to the fifth repeat ( if not less than that) but I didn't have the heart to figure out exactly where I am last night. I was ripping until after midnight. Lesson to me - when I know I've made a mistake take it out right away!!!!! I should have know it would bother me..... *I guess this is the shawl I get to do over and over again, without buying more yarn LOL!* I am really enjoying the process of learning lace and plan to do more in the future. Thanks for all the encouragement.


50 rows? I didn't realize it was that many. You are brave and destined to be a great lace knitter if you did that just because you didn't like the way something looked a bunch of rows back. You go, girl.

I like what you said in the section that I bolded. To everyone, that is a great way to think about frogging.... Free Knitting!!! You already paid for the yarn and knit it the first time, so when you reknit it is FREE!!! It is like a buy one/get one (or seven) free sale!!! Who doesn't like a sale?


----------



## Northernrobin

finished row 7 on the border chart..it was not so bad..I again wrote out the blue section and marked each repeat as I finished going back and checking the work each time. Again I rechecked a final time when done. one more hint that helped a lot. 

when I wrote out the 12 st repeat I made mistakes ended up writing it out 3 times...this might be a good idea..as well as going over it a few times before starting..I picked up on the pattern faster ( memorized) and the entire row went much more smoothly than row 5.


----------



## Deeknits

My Ashton is on hold for a few days...Husband Unit requested a hat! :roll: 

To be continued! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

I spent a good bit of time last night on http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk
There is some really pretty lace and information on that site. Have you ever checked it out Dee? 
I would like to use the rose lace pattern as the center of a shawl, perhaps a fern pattern and waves pattern as border and then an edging of some sort. Thinking 'Seaside Ferns & Roses' or something along those lines it could be called. Oh, just listen to me dream would you!

I am on chart three of Ashton,row 11, ready to start the third repeat of chart 2 on Edwina, and yes, you know I just had to do it, I am on second repeat of chart 2 on Elizabeth! I will have to take Elizabeth back out though as I didn't take the yarn off the cone into a center pull ball and give it time to relax. 
I already know that once I have completed, soak and block Elizabeth, she will take my breath away! She will be a wisp of air! 
Oh! I am so anxious to get started and finished, so I can enjoy these shawls! I can't believe I even said that! I always considered myself a process knitter!
Sure I enjoy the socks, sweaters, hats, etc, after they are made, but.......Lace, that's the whole ball of wax!:thumbup:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Hi DanaKay, thanks for site, it looks amazing. I too am becoming an addicted shawl knitter and I truly thank Stevieland for bringing this to my attention. 

Dee if you are online I think I must have missed the Edwina shawl somewhere along the line, do you have a pic you can post or tell me where to look, I really cannot trawl through 63 pages of posts (not enough time!!!).

Ashton coming along nicely, about to start Graph 2A which is encouraging with no major mistakes (that I know of) yet.


----------



## Sorlenna

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi DanaKay, thanks for site, it looks amazing. I too am becoming an addicted shawl knitter and I truly thank Stevieland for bringing this to my attention.
> 
> Dee if you are online I think I must have missed the Edwina shawl somewhere along the line, do you have a pic you can post or tell me where to look, I really cannot trawl through 63 pages of posts (not enough time!!!).
> 
> Ashton coming along nicely, about to start Graph 2A which is encouraging with no major mistakes (that I know of) yet.


Edwina is available on Ravelry.  Just type that into the search box and it will come up.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Thanks Sorlenna.


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> I spent a good bit of time last night on http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk
> There is some really pretty lace and information on that site. Have you ever checked it out Dee?
> I would like to use the rose lace pattern as the center of a shawl, perhaps a fern pattern and waves pattern as border and then an edging of some sort. Thinking 'Seaside Ferns & Roses' or something along those lines it could be called. Oh, just listen to me dream would you!
> 
> I am on chart three of Ashton,row 11, ready to start the third repeat of chart 2 on Edwina, and yes, you know I just had to do it, I am on second repeat of chart 2 on Elizabeth! I will have to take Elizabeth back out though as I didn't take the yarn off the cone into a center pull ball and give it time to relax.
> I already know that once I have completed, soak and block Elizabeth, she will take my breath away! She will be a wisp of air!
> Oh! I am so anxious to get started and finished, so I can enjoy these shawls! I can't believe I even said that! I always considered myself a process knitter!
> Sure I enjoy the socks, sweaters, hats, etc, after they are made, but.......Lace, that's the whole ball of wax!:thumbup:


Dana, are you really working on three of my shawls at once?? That is crazy!! I've not even done that myself. You are wonderful. Yes, lace is indeed a whole new ball of wax. It's like potato chips, once you start one.....well...you know.....

That site is great! It's been bookmarked for a while now. Do you you have that Heirloom Knitting Book? If not, try to pick it up one of these days if you like the Shetland Style. It is usually next to me on the couch. Dana, from the sound of it, someone might be designing her own shawl pretty soon... that's how it starts....

**********************

I get a kick out of how many Ashtons are showing up on the Pictures section. They all look really great. Everyone should be very proud of their shawls. Last night, I think there were four Ashtons on the front page at the same time!


----------



## DanaKay

Dana, are you really working on three of my shawls at once?? That is crazy!! I've not even done that myself. You are wonderful. Yes, lace is indeed a whole new ball of wax. It's like potato chips, once you start one.....well...you know.....

That site is great! It's been bookmarked for a while now. Do you you have that Heirloom Knitting Book? If not, try to pick it up one of these days if you like the Shetland Style. It is usually next to me on the couch. Dana, from the sound of it, someone might be designing her own shawl pretty soon... that's how it starts....

**********************
Yes, I do have them all on needles. Edwina,(Alpaca, 2 ply lace) is on size 3/3.25mm, 
Ashton,(Sensations sock yarn) on size 5/3.75mm, and Elizabeth,(Shetland Supreme 2 ply lace) on size 4/3.50mm.

Like I said I have to take Elizabeth out though to relax the yarn off the cone, but wondering is it would matter if I didn't do that as it has oil or lanolin on the yarn and just soaked it good after it is completed. 
What are your thoughts on that?

No, I don't have the book.......yet. Think I read something on the site about another called More Heirloom Knitting.
Wish the American dollar was more in line with the British Pound value! Think Amazon might have. I'll have to check that out!
I have a little cobweb, I think one ball, for a scarf. Don't have any Gossamer. Can you imagine making something that fine? I'd love to give it a whirl, don't know if my eyes would. 
About the designing, I don't see that happening anytime too soon. I would have a lot to learn. I'll let the designing up to you, Dee.
I do have a question. I've been wondering how it would be if instead of purl, the even numbered rows were knit. That would give a garter instead of stocking stitch. If you tried that and didn't like the results, I won't bother, but just curious and think I must swatch a patch to see on Ashton.


----------



## seamus

This is for the lady who so kindly sent me a printed pattern of the Ashton Shawlette. Thank you so very, very much - I received it today. As soon as I have all the required items to hand I will be starting it. I am so looking forward to it. I am a widow and live alone. This has given me a new interest. Thanks again, many thanks and a silent hug. Ada.


----------



## funthreads623

Dee, I do that too...never thought too much about it, just did it; but you explained it well........



stevieland said:


> I've been thinking about all of your problems with the more complicated rows and I have this little tip.
> 
> I take the pattern repeats and break them down into my head into 3 or 4 stitch sections when I am thinking the pattern to myself when knitting. This may come from me having been a musician where larger sections are broken into measures. Or this may be because I am becoming elderly enough to have problems remembering long sequences like I used to!
> 
> Seriously, it is easier for anyone's mind to take in small pieces of info that way. Chop it up into manageable portions. Then you've got your little mantra.
> 
> Anyhow, for the dreaded Row 5 Chart 3, this is what I would be saying to myself to memorize the pattern while I knit:
> 
> ssk k1 ktog - then I pause for sec
> 
> yo k1 k2tog - then I pause for sec
> 
> yo k1 yo - then I pause for sec
> 
> ssk k1 yo - Then I stop holding my breath! Twelve stitches completed.
> 
> The first or second repeat, while I chant this, I look carefully below at the previous row to see how these new stitches line up over those previous stitches in order to give me insight as to what is supposed to be happening so if I lose my place I can figure out where I am.
> 
> I take time to stare at the repeat and see what directions the increases/decreases are going.
> 
> Please pick up your chart to follow me here. So I notice that after that ssk k1 k2tog three stitch group, I have another ssk after it, and then when I approach it again, there will have been a k2tog preceding it. So if I can't remember which decrease I'm on, I can see if I just completed a ssk or not. If that makes sense....
> 
> So here are two repeats that are color coded, separated from each other by |||:
> 
> ssk k1 ktog -- yo k1 ktog -- yo k1 yo -- ssk k1 yo |||  ssk k1 ktog -- yo k1 ktog -- yo k1 yo -- ssk k1 yo
> 
> What I'm trying to show with the color coding is how you always have two matching decreases following each other. The green yo k1 yo is what I considered my "resting" group, since that is so easy to remember.
> 
> Hope this didn't make it even worse. Sometimes it's hard to verbalize how one's mind works.


----------



## funthreads623

this was so cute; that's what I do, and now hubby just says, when you get to a stopping point, I need to ask/tell you something!



nanciann said:


> It seems someone in house always has to ask me a question when I am in the middle of an intricate part of my knitting pattern. My husband knows when I lift my finger and don't answer that he needs to wait for me to get to a spot where I can talk. That's my signal...Perhaps you can find one that works for you with your family.


----------



## Bethknits79

Well I figured out where I ripped back to and it was to row 3 of my 6th repeat ( so not quite as far as I thought). Thanks Dee for the encouragement. I don't think I ever would have tried lace without all the encouragement and that would have been a shame because I really, really like it.


----------



## DanaKay

knittingnewbie said:


> Well I figured out where I ripped back to and it was to row 3 of my 6th repeat ( so not quite as far as I thought). Thanks Dee for the encouragement. I don't think I ever would have tried lace without all the encouragement and that would have been a shame because I really, really like it.


So glad you got it taken care of and are back underway. I know you are really going to love your shawl when it is completed. I know you will be much happier with the oops taken care of. 
I am doing a second one and it just flies off the needles now that I have the first one under my belt.


----------



## Northernrobin

DanaKay said:


> I spent a good bit of time last night on http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk
> 
> I didn't take the yarn off the cone into a center pull ball and give it time to relax.
> :thumbup:


ok no one told me about this part...I have gone through and am at the border of my first lace shawl...knitting from a cone..just how important is this step?..am not frogging the entire shawl at this point...

I have also come across comments about not putting wool up using a ball winder until ready to knit..due to a similar problem..are these urban myths or something else?


----------



## Northernrobin

years ago when I had a knitting machine I made an entire sweater straight off of cones..the sweater is fine...I do not believe machine knitters or manufacturers do this step.


----------



## marimom

The yarn that I am thinking of using is Misti Alpace;7 st per inch on a number 2 needle. Very thin yarn. Do you think it may turn out too small? Should I try a larger needle since it is a lace pattern. I tend to knit loose row wise which I guess will not make any difference. My main concern is that the yarn is so thin and I am concerned that the Ashton will be too short. I guess I can add patterns to it, correct? Do I add them at the end or the beginning? So many questions, so lttle time. Thank you for your help. First Time Lace Knitter


----------



## stevieland

I am editing my previous post because I think that yarn is fingering weight, and you will be fine. That is the weight yarn I used for all of my Ashtons. But use a US 5 needle for that yarn for a nice drape.

Regarding sizing, please download the most recent version of the pattern from the website here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html.

The new version includes detailed information in the Tutorial section (page 3 I think) regarding doing additional repeats. With that fingering weight yarn, you will have a cute shawlette with the pattern as written. It will be the easiest to understand the directions for your first shawl if you stick to the size of the pattern, imo.

And one more thing, please know that you will need to take your time to knit lace, and that there is no race!!! So relax and enjoy.... and take that time to really read all the help in the pattern itself. Many of your questions will be answered there, but if not, we are glad to help at any time.



marimom said:


> The yarn that I am thinking of using is Misti Alpace;7 st per inch on a number 2 needle. Very thin yarn. Do you think it may turn out too small? Should I try a larger needle since it is a lace pattern. I tend to knit loose row wise which I guess will not make any difference. My main concern is that the yarn is so thin and I am concerned that the Ashton will be too short. I guess I can add patterns to it, correct? Do I add them at the end or the beginning? So many questions, so lttle time. Thank you for your help. First Time Lace Knitter


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Well i am back to the end of 5 repeats of chart 2a,and have the right numer of sts,ready to go on,but its like a steambath here,glasses fogging up,sliding off my nose,sweaty hands and too hot to think,head pounding ,hard to sleep,i have a life line in. Thanks for all the encouragement,it shall get done!


----------



## DanaKay

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Well i am back to the end of 5 repeats of chart 2a,and have the right numer of sts,ready to go on,but its like a steambath here,glasses fogging up,sliding off my nose,sweaty hands and too hot to think,head pounding ,hard to sleep,i have a life line in. Thanks for all the encouragement,it shall get done!


Great Going Julia! Knew you could do it! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

Northernrobin said:


> years ago when I had a knitting machine I made an entire sweater straight off of cones..the sweater is fine...I do not believe machine knitters or manufacturers do this step.


I haven't used yarn on a cone before, but thought I've read a place or two that you should do that. I like the cone for the volume you get. Not a need to be joining balls!
I was hoping Dee would give her thoughts on that issue.
I haven't taken it out yet and won't if it is thought there is no need to.


----------



## kac47874

It's 1/8/12 and I decided today to join the Ashton KAL. I've printed out the pattern and read up to page 39 of the blog. The work you have all done is beautiful and I hope to follow in your well worn path!! I'll keep reading until I'm all caught up with the blog, but for now, off to cast on and knit. 

Thanks to our fearless leader in this KAL!!!


----------



## stevieland

kac47874 said:


> It's 1/8/12 and I decided today to join the Ashton KAL. I've printed out the pattern and read up to page 39 of the blog. The work you have all done is beautiful and I hope to follow in your well worn path!! I'll keep reading until I'm all caught up with the blog, but for now, off to cast on and knit.
> 
> Thanks to our fearless leader in this KAL!!!


You are most welcome and I am very happy you have joined us. You certainly have proved you have the patience required to knit lace if you've read 39 pages!!!! I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## DanaKay

Ashton, Edwina and Elizabeth did not increase in size this weekend because, I got out a few pattern books, Knitting Lace, Barbara Abbey, Barbara G. Walker's first and second treasuries and Susanna E. Lewis' Knitting Lace.
Next thing you know I was getting out needles and some yarn and was knitting lace pattern samples!
Looking at the pictures of a lace pattern just isn't the same as knitting it, dressing it out, and holding it right there in your hand. Not to mention the experience you gain.
Pretty good weekend.......pretty good!


----------



## Northernrobin

DanaKay said:


> Ashton, Edwina and Elizabeth did not increase in size this weekend because, I got out a few pattern books, Knitting Lace, Barbara Abbey, Barbara G. Walker's first and second treasuries and Susanna E. Lewis' Knitting Lace.


Have been thinking about the Lewis book...have 5 of Walker's knitting books..and been fighting the urge to explore all of those patterns too. Am not doing anything else until this shawl is done. ready to start line 15 of chart 3..looks easy from here on..just have to restrain myself and keep my hands pain free. Tuesday is a travel day..no knitting..could take it with me..but would not like to stop mid row so I will not.


----------



## cd4player

I finally finished Ashton, although the last few rows I noticed a mistake but didn't feel like ripping out and fixing. The yarn is Hand Maiden Mini Maiden and it's actually a dark purple - the pictures make it look burgundy.

The first picture is unblocked (looks kind of sad, doesn't it?) with the actual amount of leftover yarn next to it. I cut it close!!

The second picture is blocked and drying, and taken without a flash. I improvised blocking wire by using replacement cord for our weed-whacker. Worked really well!

The last picture is taken with the flash. The room where I had it spread out was kind of dark, so neither picture is true to the color.


----------



## FaeCross

Beautiful.


----------



## Northernrobin

looks great I do not see any mistake there...


----------



## kabedew

I have four hanks of baby alpaca lace weight yarn from Knit Picks and have been TERRIFIED to try anything but Grandma's Favorite dishcloth pattern with it. For some time I thought to combine it with Deborah Norville sock yarn...but still am frozen in fear. Maybe I could try this beauty as soon as my trigger finger problem is resolved.

I can not remember why I got so much lace weight yarn having never done anything with such skinny yarn before......


Karen STILL healing from broken knee and ankle from September 2011


----------



## nanciann

That is a beautiful shawl. I understand about the color...It is very hard to get that right....our cameras are all so different. If there is a mistake in there...I can't find it. Great job!


----------



## SandyC

knittingnewbie said:


> Well I figured out where I ripped back to and it was to row 3 of my 6th repeat ( so not quite as far as I thought). Thanks Dee for the encouragement. I don't think I ever would have tried lace without all the encouragement and that would have been a shame because I really, really like it.


Amen to the encouragement from Dee. She is stupendous (is that a real word?) Just love doing this lace and I owe it all to Dee!


----------



## CathyAnn

That weed-whacker cable does a good job in the blocking process! The shawl is beautiful! I can't see any mistake either. :thumbup:


----------



## beadness

I hope you are still monitoring this KAL as I'd like to join in and make one of these shawls. The pattern looks to be professionally and expertly thought out and written. It will be a challenge since the only lace I've really done is the little Leaf Cardi I recently posted. I've read over the pattern and this KAL string and have begun. Right now I'm at the point where I've finished the first time knitting the 12 rows of Chart 2. Getting ready to start the second run through of these 12 rows, I understand that I'm to repeat the blue areas twice. Rows 1 and 3 are what are confusing me. Don't I just knit those straight across between the yarn overs (adding in the yo's before and after the middle stitch of course)? So, the blue stitches do not get knit twice on these two rows even though this second time around would double the blue areas, is that correct?

You are amazingly generous to offer such an opportunity to all of us. I felt like I learned a lot about lace (and reading it) by knitting the Lace Cardi. This is like taking an intensive lace class, and you've made it easy for all of us to do it from the comfort of our homes and by making it free of charge. This good karma will surely come back to you in so many ways. You are definitely a master of your craft; thank you so much for what you are offering.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

CD4player, 
Your shawl is beautiful. If you made a mistake, it must be invisible, sure can't see it.
Shirley


----------



## cd4player

Squirrely Shirley said:


> CD4player,
> Your shawl is beautiful. If you made a mistake, it must be invisible, sure can't see it.
> Shirley


Thank you very much! But since I know where it is, it's glaringly obvious to me!

Dee has inspired me to try my hand at design ... some time over the next year I hope to have my first one out.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

cd4player said:


> Squirrely Shirley said:
> 
> 
> 
> CD4player,
> Your shawl is beautiful. If you made a mistake, it must be invisible, sure can't see it.
> Shirley
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! But since I know where it is, it's glaringly obvious to me!
> 
> Dee has inspired me to try my hand at design ... some time over the next year I hope to have my first one out.
Click to expand...

Wow -- that is fantastic! I will be looking for it. Good luck and I know you will do a great job. I admire anyone who can design. I just do good to follow the pattern/chart, but I love knitting and crocheting and the accomplishment when an item is completed.
Shirley


----------



## Sorlenna

Another great job! Love the purple!


----------



## DanaKay

cd4player said:


> I finally finished Ashton, although the last few rows I noticed a mistake but didn't feel like ripping out and fixing. The yarn is Hand Maiden Mini Maiden and it's actually a dark purple - the pictures make it look burgundy.
> 
> The first picture is unblocked (looks kind of sad, doesn't it?) with the actual amount of leftover yarn next to it. I cut it close!!
> 
> The second picture is blocked and drying, and taken without a flash. I improvised blocking wire by using replacement cord for our weed-whacker. Worked really well!
> 
> The last picture is taken with the flash. The room where I had it spread out was kind of dark, so neither picture is true to the color.


Great Job! I can't see your mistake either. Not going to look hard for it either!


----------



## stevieland

cd4player said:


> I finally finished Ashton, although the last few rows I noticed a mistake but didn't feel like ripping out and fixing. The yarn is Hand Maiden Mini Maiden and it's actually a dark purple - the pictures make it look burgundy.
> 
> The first picture is unblocked (looks kind of sad, doesn't it?) with the actual amount of leftover yarn next to it. I cut it close!!
> 
> The second picture is blocked and drying, and taken without a flash. I improvised blocking wire by using replacement cord for our weed-whacker. Worked really well!
> 
> The last picture is taken with the flash. The room where I had it spread out was kind of dark, so neither picture is true to the color.


It looks very lovely. It truly does. Purple is indeed a hard color to photograph. I think that if you only had that much yarn left, you would have been unable to finish all the rows per the pattern anyway, so I think you did a nice improv on the edge. Worked out looking good..... and the finished shawl looks fine. As long as you know where you digressed and understand what happened (for future reference, since I know you want to try your hand at design), there is nothing wrong with changing a pattern.

And weed whacker cable? That is pure genius. Maybe I should add it into the shawl blocking notes section?!!!!



beadness said:


> I hope you are still monitoring this KAL as I'd like to join in and make one of these shawls. The pattern looks to be professionally and expertly thought out and written. It will be a challenge since the only lace I've really done is the little Leaf Cardi I recently posted. I've read over the pattern and this KAL string and have begun. Right now I'm at the point where I've finished the first time knitting the 12 rows of Chart 2. Getting ready to start the second run through of these 12 rows, I understand that I'm to repeat the blue areas twice. Rows 1 and 3 are what are confusing me. Don't I just knit those straight across between the yarn overs (adding in the yo's before and after the middle stitch of course)? So, the blue stitches do not get knit twice on these two rows even though this second time around would double the blue areas, is that correct?...


Welcome aboard! We are glad you are joining us. There is still plenty of shawl knitting going on.

Chart 2, Rows 1 and 3 are indeed just stockinette. But the blue stitches still get knit twice like the other pattern stitches are. The number of knit stitches between the borders will add up to the blue stitches worked twice as well as the white stitches before and after the blues. But you don't have to bother to count. Just knit them between the borders/center.

And it is my pleasure to make this info available to spread the lace word!


----------



## seamus

The purple Ashton is breathtaking, you did a wonderful job. Would it be possible for you (before I start mine) to tell us how to do an invisible mistake. Many thanks. Ada


----------



## beadness

beadness said:


> I hope you are still monitoring this KAL as I'd like to join in and make one of these shawls. The pattern looks to be professionally and expertly thought out and written. It will be a challenge since the only lace I've really done is the little Leaf Cardi I recently posted. I've read over the pattern and this KAL string and have begun. Right now I'm at the point where I've finished the first time knitting the 12 rows of Chart 2. Getting ready to start the second run through of these 12 rows, I understand that I'm to repeat the blue areas twice. Rows 1 and 3 are what are confusing me. Don't I just knit those straight across between the yarn overs (adding in the yo's before and after the middle stitch of course)? So, the blue stitches do not get knit twice on these two rows even though this second time around would double the blue areas, is that correct?...


Welcome aboard! We are glad you are joining us. There is still plenty of shawl knitting going on.

Chart 2, Rows 1 and 3 are indeed just stockinette. But the blue stitches still get knit twice like the other pattern stitches are. The number of knit stitches between the borders will add up to the blue stitches worked twice as well as the white stitches before and after the blues. But you don't have to bother to count. Just knit them between the borders/center.

And it is my pleasure to make this info available to spread the lace word![/quote]

Thanks, I've gone ahead and finished the second set of chart 2. Can you tell me how to do a search within this thread to find where you mentioned what the stitch counts were at the finish of each time the chart is done?


----------



## wreni

Talk about slow. I haven't even started yet. I'm still waiting for needles and the metallic thingie with magnets to keep my place. My vision is poor so I'll be super-sizing the charts. I did get the yarn and have been knitting various practice stitches with it to get used to handling this particular yarn.


----------



## stevieland

beadness said:


> Thanks, I've gone ahead and finished the second set of chart 2. Can you tell me how to do a search within this thread to find where you mentioned what the stitch counts were at the finish of each time the chart is done?


I have no idea now to do that!! But here is what you need:

Each additional repeat of chart 2 adds 24 stitches to the one before. So after chart 1, add 24 to 59 and you'll get the st count after the first repeat of chart 2, then add 24 for the next repeat, etc.


----------



## beadness

stevieland said:


> beadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I've gone ahead and finished the second set of chart 2. Can you tell me how to do a search within this thread to find where you mentioned what the stitch counts were at the finish of each time the chart is done?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea now to do that!! But here is what you need:
> 
> Each additional repeat of chart 2 adds 24 stitches to the one before. So after chart 1, add 24 to 59 and you'll get the st count after the first repeat of chart 2, then add 24 for the next repeat, etc.
Click to expand...

Thank you, that's just what I needed. Btw, if anyone wants those counts to write down after each repeat of Chart 2, we should have 83, 107, 131, 155 and then 179 stitches. Thanks, Dee!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

What a difference blocking makes, it could be two different shawls. Just lovely and well done. No mistakes visible.


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Lovely shawl well done you,i can easily imagine it in purple,the difference in blocking is amazing and also reassures me i am not knitting a squidgy lump,haha.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

I too am doing the KAL and am just starting the last few rows. I am at work and I can't wait to get home and finish it off. I have made a couple of mistakes but have hopefully fixed them up. I can't believe that I haven't even used one ball up knitting this, so not only beautiful but inexpensive as well!! Have never really done any blocking but will give it a go after seeing how great it looks when blocked. Did someone say they used the stuff that goes on whipper snippers (weed whackers)?
?


----------



## DanaKay

Northernrobin said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a good bit of time last night on http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk
> 
> I didn't take the yarn off the cone into a center pull ball and give it time to relax.
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ok no one told me about this part...I have gone through and am at the border of my first lace shawl...knitting from a cone..just how important is this step?..am not frogging the entire shawl at this point...
> 
> I have also come across comments about not putting wool up using a ball winder until ready to knit..due to a similar problem..are these urban myths or something else?
Click to expand...

I have looked a bit into this coned yarn prep. One site said it don't matter if you prep it or not. Another said to take it off the cone onto a nitty-notty and tie it out, soak, rinse well and hang to dry. Said that took about 2 days to dry. Then this person just did a twist skein until they are ready to use it and wind into a ball at that time.
So now there you have it. Is it preference or does it really matter?
Since you are soon finished with your Ashton, you will see if you like the results when you block it out.
Thought maybe I would find something in the books I have, but not so far. I have the Heirloom Knitting book on the way. Perhaps it will have something in it. Somewhere there must be a definitive answer.


----------



## funthreads623

Here is the final chapter of the "two-at-a-time" Ashton shawls; they are now drying on the blocking boards....
I had about 4 yards left of the brown coldorway; a small ball of the blue, (probably 4 times the brown) even though these were the same yarn, purchased at the same time, from the same seller, so I guess we can/should expect some yardage differences. The label shows 420 meters, or about 462 yards, and I used a size 6 needle to the lace border and then switched to a 7. Perhaps this will help someone else.


----------



## cd4player

sunnybutterfly said:


> I too am doing the KAL and am just starting the last few rows. I am at work and I can't wait to get home and finish it off. I have made a couple of mistakes but have hopefully fixed them up. I can't believe that I haven't even used one ball up knitting this, so not only beautiful but inexpensive as well!! Have never really done any blocking but will give it a go after seeing how great it looks when blocked. Did someone say they used the stuff that goes on whipper snippers (weed whackers)?
> ?


That would be me with the weed whacker cord. I was looking through the garage last night for some wire, but the only wire we had was rusted. On the shelf above was a package of replacement cord for the whacker and I thought it might just work. It was great! Flexible enough to thread through my eyelets easily, but strong enough to give good resistance against the pins.


----------



## DanaKay

FunThreads
Love,Love, Love them! What yarn is that? Really very nice! What length cord on your circ's?
What measurement did you get using your needle sizes? I like the effect of the size 7 on the border.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Fantastic!!! Again the difference that blocking makes is mind blowing!! Great job, how did you stay sane doing two at a time?


----------



## Sorlenna

I say the two at a time is a stunning success--love the yarns you chose--the stripes look perfect!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

cd4player said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too am doing the KAL and am just starting the last few rows. I am at work and I can't wait to get home and finish it off. I have made a couple of mistakes but have hopefully fixed them up. I can't believe that I haven't even used one ball up knitting this, so not only beautiful but inexpensive as well!! Have never really done any blocking but will give it a go after seeing how great it looks when blocked. Did someone say they used the stuff that goes on whipper snippers (weed whackers)?
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me with the weed whacker cord. I was looking through the garage last night for some wire, but the only wire we had was rusted. On the shelf above was a package of replacement cord for the whacker and I thought it might just work. It was great! Flexible enough to thread through my eyelets easily, but strong enough to give good resistance against the pins.
Click to expand...

OK its off to the hardware shop on my way home tonight. Made myself a promise I would have this done by the weekend, blocked and all, so I had better get a wriggle on as its Tuesday here. thanks for the great tip.


----------



## Bethknits79

funthreads623 said:


> Here is the final chapter of the "two-at-a-time" Ashton shawls; they are now drying on the blocking boards....
> I had about 4 yards left of the brown coldorway; a small ball of the blue, (probably 4 times the brown) even though these were the same yarn, purchased at the same time, from the same seller, so I guess we can/should expect some yardage differences. The label shows 420 meters, or about 462 yards, and I used a size 6 needle to the lace border and then switched to a 7. Perhaps this will help someone else.


Those are so pretty!! I love the colorways on those!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Just looked at your photos again, they look like two beautiful butterflies.


----------



## Typsknits

Your shawl is gorgeous and I cant see the mistake either!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

funthreads623,
What beautiful shawls. It is wonderful how the stripes worked out. I still can't imagine doing two at a time, but I can see how it could be done. Congratulations on a job well done. Thanks for the inspiration.
Shirley


----------



## JusNeedles

OH to someday be in a place where I can even THINK of knitting such a shawl; I'm really good on sock hats, a simple sweater pattern and am teaching myself to knit socks, BUT A SHAWL like that ?????? Maybe some day and it might even be in my dreams ! I'm not going to give up, I'm going to keep tabs on what you awesome folks do and maybe, just maybe, one day take the plunge !


----------



## nanciann

Those are two really beautiful shawls. They make you happy just looking at them. How much fun they will be to wear....


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Onestitch said:


> OH to someday be in a place where I can even THINK of knitting such a shawl; I'm really good on sock hats, a simple sweater pattern and am teaching myself to knit socks, BUT A SHAWL like that ?????? Maybe some day and it might even be in my dreams ! I'm not going to give up, I'm going to keep tabs on what you awesome folks do and maybe, just maybe, one day take the plunge !


Take the plunge, it isn't as hard as it looks. Just knit and purl stitches arranged a bit differently, that's all. Break it down and keep checking your work. I scan mine all the time, even when doing plain knitting and I have been knitting for more than 50 years. There isn't anything you can't do. As eminem says, "You can do anything you put your mind to, man".


----------



## funthreads623

Remember, it's just one stitch at a time, that's all that's required!!



Onestitch said:


> OH to someday be in a place where I can even THINK of knitting such a shawl; I'm really good on sock hats, a simple sweater pattern and am teaching myself to knit socks, BUT A SHAWL like that ?????? Maybe some day and it might even be in my dreams ! I'm not going to give up, I'm going to keep tabs on what you awesome folks do and maybe, just maybe, one day take the plunge !


----------



## funthreads623

I don't think that I made a mistake....???



Typsknits said:


> Your shawl is gorgeous and I cant see the mistake either!


----------



## funthreads623

the yarn is Spectra Hot Socks (bought from Ebay) about $16 per skein. I used one skein on both.The shawls both turned out to be right at 60" by 29.5". The brown one didn't want to "point" like the blue, but still looks good. Hubby said, is it supposed to have those points? I told him, we Strive for those points!
oh, my needle is a 40" .



DanaKay said:


> FunThreads
> Love,Love, Love them! What yarn is that? Really very nice! What length cord on your circ's?
> What measurement did you get using your needle sizes? I like the effect of the size 7 on the border.


----------



## stevieland

funthreads623 said:


> Here is the final chapter of the "two-at-a-time" Ashton shawls; they are now drying on the blocking boards....
> I had about 4 yards left of the brown coldorway; a small ball of the blue, (probably 4 times the brown) even though these were the same yarn, purchased at the same time, from the same seller, so I guess we can/should expect some yardage differences. The label shows 420 meters, or about 462 yards, and I used a size 6 needle to the lace border and then switched to a 7. Perhaps this will help someone else.


WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!

These shawls rock, baby!!!! I love them. I don't know which one I like better. Maybe the blue just a touch, but I just don't know.

Can you measure the blocked shawls so everyone can see what size they might get if they went up a size or two on the needles.



funthreads623 said:


> I don't think that I made a mistake....???
> 
> 
> 
> Typsknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your shawl is gorgeous and I cant see the mistake either!
Click to expand...

Typsknits, I think you might be talking about the red/purple shawl from above, cd4players version, where she admitted she made a mistake in the border. We are calling it a "design decision" though because it still looks so pretty. Not funthreads623's two shawls.


----------



## funthreads623

60" X 29.5"



stevieland said:


> funthreads623 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final chapter of the "two-at-a-time" Ashton shawls; they are now drying on the blocking boards....
> I had about 4 yards left of the brown coldorway; a small ball of the blue, (probably 4 times the brown) even though these were the same yarn, purchased at the same time, from the same seller, so I guess we can/should expect some yardage differences. The label shows 420 meters, or about 462 yards, and I used a size 6 needle to the lace border and then switched to a 7. Perhaps this will help someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> These shawls rock, baby!!!! I love them. I don't know which one I like better. Maybe the blue just a touch, but I just don't know.
> 
> Can you measure the blocked shawls so everyone can see what size they might get if they went up a size or two on the needles.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

Onestitch said:


> OH to someday be in a place where I can even THINK of knitting such a shawl; I'm really good on sock hats, a simple sweater pattern and am teaching myself to knit socks, BUT A SHAWL like that ?????? Maybe some day and it might even be in my dreams ! I'm not going to give up, I'm going to keep tabs on what you awesome folks do and maybe, just maybe, one day take the plunge !





sunnybutterfly said:


> .....As eminem says, "You can do anything you put your mind to, man".


How true, and how cool to be quoting eminem on our little knitting site here. Who says us old broads aren't still hip?


----------



## kmcnaught

These are absolutely the best lacy shawls i've seen and admired. Hope, if ever I get beyond ruffled scarves once more, That I have the time to try one. Lace has captured my attention, a challenge not yet attempted.

Karen


----------



## sunnybutterfly

stevieland said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH to someday be in a place where I can even THINK of knitting such a shawl; I'm really good on sock hats, a simple sweater pattern and am teaching myself to knit socks, BUT A SHAWL like that ?????? Maybe some day and it might even be in my dreams ! I'm not going to give up, I'm going to keep tabs on what you awesome folks do and maybe, just maybe, one day take the plunge !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....As eminem says, "You can do anything you put your mind to, man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How true, and how cool to be quoting eminem on our little knitting site here. Who says us old broads aren't still hip?
Click to expand...

Yep, he is such a word smith. Wish I could write like that.


----------



## AJP

I love your yarn spinners. I have never heard of them before. Thanks for sharing!!


Deeknits said:


> I'm getting ready to do row 5 again! I used the first 4 rows to practice my stitch 'reading' and have to say I'm getting good at it!
> 
> I have to show ya'll what I got for my birthday...Yarn spinners! No more ugly cottage cheese or yogurt containers, or bowl the yarn seems to jump out of. And no more center pull yarn barfs! I got the Red Oak double one for my [email protected] sock knitting and the Rosewood single for everything else. It spins so smoothly all it takes is a gentle tug on your yarn. I got them from a guy out of Austin, Texas on Etsy. His name there is Craftiness...http://www.etsy.com/shop/Craftiness?ref=top_trail
> 
> This will certainly make my knitting more fun!
> 
> _Please excuse the sorry phone pics!_


----------



## Typsknits

Your right sorry for the gaff! Blonde moment,L.O.L


----------



## AJP

Such a beautiful Shawl, Thanks for sharing!!! Thanks for the detailed yarn discription. It is beautiful!!


FaeCross said:


> Well, I finally pulled it off the blocking pads, and moved it to a lighter surface. The picture still doesn't catch all the colors. it's black with small treads of color through it. Every color from yellow to purple. And the bright spots are metallic gold flecks.
> 
> I used size 4 needles, did 8 repeats of chart 2a, and used Gioiello yarn, Color #10 Which is a blend of 30% Mohair, 30% Virgin Wool, 20% Poly, 10% Cotton and 10% acrylic. It came out 62" wide, and 30" Long


----------



## mavisb

Your shawl looks lovely. Well done


----------



## cd4player

stevieland said:


> funthreads623 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that I made a mistake....???
> 
> 
> 
> Typsknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your shawl is gorgeous and I cant see the mistake either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typsknits, I think you might be talking about the red/purple shawl from above, cd4players version, where she admitted she made a mistake in the border. We are calling it a "design decision" though because it still looks so pretty. Not funthreads623's two shawls.
Click to expand...

I like it - "design decision." I also made another one while blocking - quite by accident, and I didn't notice until after looking at the shawls others have made .

Instead of making points where the two columns of yo's meet (as in funthreads623's shawls), I made my points where the "sl, k2tog, psso" line up. This makes smaller points and gives a totally different look.

"Creative interpretation" is another catchy phrase I like to use ...


----------



## cd4player

funthreads623 said:


> Here is the final chapter of the "two-at-a-time" Ashton shawls; they are now drying on the blocking boards....
> I had about 4 yards left of the brown coldorway; a small ball of the blue, (probably 4 times the brown) even though these were the same yarn, purchased at the same time, from the same seller, so I guess we can/should expect some yardage differences. The label shows 420 meters, or about 462 yards, and I used a size 6 needle to the lace border and then switched to a 7. Perhaps this will help someone else.


Those are just beautiful! I'm partial to the blue one, but the other colorway is fabulous as well. I just love yarn like that!

Great job!


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS

I love the knit along idea. Unfortunately, I noticed this too late. I will watch for another opportunity. Thank You.


----------



## FaeCross

There is still time! There are still people planning to start this project soon.



LOUANNETHOMAS said:


> I love the knit along idea. Unfortunately, I noticed this too late. I will watch for another opportunity. Thank You.


----------



## Pontygirl

It is never too late, a lot of members haven't started yet, or only just started. Just ask for help at any time there is always people willing to help you, just give it a go it is only one stitch at a time as one of the members said.


----------



## AJP

I started my Ashton in Dec. but had to set it aside to complete Christmas knitting, which I barely managed to do. I still can't pick it up, because I have Anniversary, birthday and baby gifts to finish, but I can hardly wait to get to it.

It isn't too late to join.

I have not been getting the updates for some time and had to go way back to find the thread, so I'm wondering what I have to do to have this show up for me as current? I hope that made sense. I don't know how to use this sight very well.


----------



## AJP

I wanted to say to all of you who have finished your Ashtons, up to this point, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Everyone of them are beautiful!!!! It is exciting to see how beautifully the differant colorways are working up. It has expanded my ideas for future yarn choices. Thank you to all for posting.

Dee, thank you for making this KAL possible!! It has been an amazing inspiration this Holiday season. I have finally read all 68 pages if dialogue and your sweet patience and encouragement have been a comfort and encouragement to all of us and many others too. Thank you soooo much. Here's sending you great big hugs!!!!! Arleen


----------



## agnescr

AJP said:


> I started my Ashton in Dec. but had to set it aside to complete Christmas knitting, which I barely managed to do. I still can't pick it up, because I have Anniversary, birthday and baby gifts to finish, but I can hardly wait to get to it.
> 
> It isn't too late to join.
> 
> I have not been getting the updates for some time and had to go way back to find the thread, so I'm wondering what I have to do to have this show up for me as current? I hope that made sense. I don't know how to use this sight very well.


try bookmark at top left above 1st post on page


----------



## AJP

Thank you!! I appreciate your help.


agnescr said:


> AJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started my Ashton in Dec. but had to set it aside to complete Christmas knitting, which I barely managed to do. I still can't pick it up, because I have Anniversary, birthday and baby gifts to finish, but I can hardly wait to get to it.
> 
> It isn't too late to join.
> 
> I have not been getting the updates for some time and had to go way back to find the thread, so I'm wondering what I have to do to have this show up for me as current? I hope that made sense. I don't know how to use this sight very well.
> 
> 
> 
> try bookmark at top left above 1st post on page
Click to expand...


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Hi. Just wanted to say that I have finished the knitting part of the shawl and will attempt to block it today. Have never done this before so a little bit nervous. Dee your charts are very easy to follow and your patterns are terrific, I can't thank you enough for giving me another addiction. So thanks, mate.


----------



## EweWho

I started mine a couple of days ago, got about halfway through Chart 1 and realized that I had mistakenly done the SSK stitches as K2tog. I should have worn stronger glasses. LOL I ripped it all out and started again this morning. I've made it through Chart 1. It isn't as lacy as I expected, looking more like a sweater with holes in it, possibly because this is the beginning of the shawl. I know it will be more lacy after it is blocked. All the holes are in the right places, even if they don't show up in the pictures.


----------



## DanaKay

EweWho.
It looks good and that's a very pretty blue.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

EweWho, love the color. Maybe use bigger needles for more laciness (is there is a word?).


----------



## CathyAnn

SunsetKnitting said:


> EweWho, love the color. Maybe use bigger needles for more laciness (is there is a word?).


It is now! lol!


----------



## stevieland

EweWho said:


> I started mine a couple of days ago, got about halfway through Chart 1 and realized that I had mistakenly done the SSK stitches as K2tog. I should have worn stronger glasses. LOL I ripped it all out and started again this morning. I've made it through Chart 1. It isn't as lacy as I expected, looking more like a sweater with holes in it, possibly because this is the beginning of the shawl. I know it will be more lacy after it is blocked. All the holes are in the right places, even if they don't show up in the pictures.


That looks exactly the way it is supposed to right now. That part of the shawl is not as open, but the little leaves will pop right out when you block. Check the pictures from everyone else, they all look the same.

I think you are doing a fantastic job and should pat yourself on the back!


----------



## momrnbk

LOUANNETHOMAS said:


> I love the knit along idea. Unfortunately, I noticed this too late. I will watch for another opportunity. Thank You.[/quote
> 
> It's not too late at all. I started after New Years and I'm only on the second repeat of chart 2. I enjoy reading all the new additions to the KAL everyday and seeing all the beautifully completed shawls. I certainly hope this KAL will go on for some time. I'm learning from everyone here.


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Dear Ashton, sorry,i know we had a ball but i think its time we seperated,its not you,its me,and despite all we have gone through together,the heat,cold,dropping,missing and you going onto to other needles to sort youreself out,i dont think i can stand the sight of you anymore.
You are made of good stuff,maybe you should go back to madeline,i knew when we met lace would be a problem,i just didnt realize how much.
I can see you have gone all red and holey,and some of you has slipped right away,so goodbye for now maybe forever julia


----------



## Lyndee

awww how sad  Sorry to hear Julia.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

I feel insensitive posting pics of my completed Ashton, however, a look at it will reveal that I too have made a design decision that Dee never intended. Just don't look too close! As I am a lousy photographer, please make allowances for different light in two different photos taken under the same conditions one after another.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Dee I would like your comments on my blocking style as this is the first time I have done this. Had to go to hardware as no one around here sells blocking things, so I used bricklayers cord and nickle plated upholstery pins (hopefully won't rust)and a play mat. Hardware shops are great for all sorts of stuff. I just love them, and such helpful men!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Sunnybutterfly, your shawl is beautiful. The colors are refreshing and I love the positioning of stripes. And you are doing great job on blocking!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Dear Ashton, sorry,i know we had a ball but i think its time we seperated,its not you,its me,and despite all we have gone through together,the heat,cold,dropping,missing and you going onto to other needles to sort youreself out,i dont think i can stand the sight of you anymore.
> You are made of good stuff,maybe you should go back to madeline,i knew when we met lace would be a problem,i just didnt realize how much.
> I can see you have gone all red and holey,and some of you has slipped right away,so goodbye for now maybe forever julia


Oh, please, please do NOT give up. I looked thru your finished projects and believe me - making a scull hat is much more difficult than lace. Maybe start with the most simple shawl? Try Tortuga shawl (you can find free Pattern on Ravelry). Happy knitting, Helen


----------



## sunnybutterfly

SunsetKnitting said:


> Sunnybutterfly, your shawl is beautiful. The colors are refreshing and I love the positioning of stripes. And you are doing great job on blocking!!!


Thank you so much for your comments. I agree with you about Julia. So Julia, please don't give up. I suggest though that you wait until Autumn before trying something that you see as a challenge. Nothing worse than trying to battle on with even the weather pulling you off course. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## nanciann

sunnybutterfly your shawl is delightful. Well done and the blocking looks just fine. Such a pretty finished project.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Thank you so much. It's lovely to get positive feedback. I will do this again but larger and in cream now that I know that I can.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Sunnybutterfly,
Love your Ashton, reminds me of a gorgeous sunset. Congratulations. Your blocking looks great.
Shirley


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Just been rocking around the house to Sherry Darling by Broooooce. Fantastic!


----------



## Pocahontas

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Dear Ashton, sorry,i know we had a ball but i think its time we seperated,its not you,its me,and despite all we have gone through together,the heat,cold,dropping,missing and you going onto to other needles to sort youreself out,i dont think i can stand the sight of you anymore.
> You are made of good stuff,maybe you should go back to madeline,i knew when we met lace would be a problem,i just didnt realize how much.
> I can see you have gone all red and holey,and some of you has slipped right away,so goodbye for now maybe forever julia


Julia, sweetheart, your creative writing broke my heart.
Seriously though, I feel like you gave it your all and I understand your needing to stop now. You are still a relatively new knitter - I would never have even tried this myself so early on in my knitting life. Just now starting to feel halfway comfortable with lace knitting. As you progress, you may want to come back to it. I would never want it to cause you to lose your desire to knit for pleasure and enjoyment. Keep knitting, my friend, and don't leave us.


----------



## SandyC

sunnybutterfly said:


> Thank you so much. It's lovely to get positive feedback. I will do this again but larger and in cream now that I know that I can.


I love these shawls! the colors are beautiful and stripe just in the right places. May I ask what yarn you used? I am on the last chart and I am so nervous that I am going to run out of yarn. Just holding my breath.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

SandyC said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. It's lovely to get positive feedback. I will do this again but larger and in cream now that I know that I can.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these shawls! the colors are beautiful and stripe just in the right places. May I ask what yarn you used? I am on the last chart and I am so nervous that I am going to run out of yarn. Just holding my breath.
Click to expand...

Oh No. I hope you don't, so near, and yet............... The yarn I used is from Australia. It's from a large chain store called Spotlight which specialises in craft, and fabric, home wares etc. Of course they are on line so I'm sure you can purchase yarn from them. The yarn is call Fern and comes in various colour ways, 50% wool, 50% acrylic and I only used just over half of 1 ball so quite economical. I don't know if they ship internationally.


----------



## fitzee

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Dear Ashton, sorry,i know we had a ball but i think its time we seperated,its not you,its me,and despite all we have gone through together,the heat,cold,dropping,missing and you going onto to other needles to sort youreself out,i dont think i can stand the sight of you anymore.
> You are made of good stuff,maybe you should go back to madeline,i knew when we met lace would be a problem,i just didnt realize how much.
> I can see you have gone all red and holey,and some of you has slipped right away,so goodbye for now maybe forever julia


Julia, I'm sorry it isn't working for you. Maybe after summer is over, you can try again.


----------



## stevieland

sunnybutterfly said:


> Dee I would like your comments on my blocking style as this is the first time I have done this. Had to go to hardware as no one around here sells blocking things, so I used bricklayers cord and nickle plated upholstery pins (hopefully won't rust)and a play mat. Hardware shops are great for all sorts of stuff. I just love them, and such helpful men!


This shawl is stunning! I love the colors, the stripes came out perfectly without detracting from the pattern at all and I had to stare at it for over 5 min to find the design decision. :-D

I think your blocking is just fine. I personally stretch mine out a bit tighter, and I mean just a bit, but I don't think I'd change a thing with the way you did it for this yarn and particular project. It is very evenly blocked and the points are pulled perfectly. Your creativity with the blocking materials you came up with was great. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## stevieland

SunsetKnitting said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ashton, sorry,i know we had a ball but i think its time we seperated,its not you,its me,and despite all we have gone through together,the heat,cold,dropping,missing and you going onto to other needles to sort youreself out,i dont think i can stand the sight of you anymore.
> You are made of good stuff,maybe you should go back to madeline,i knew when we met lace would be a problem,i just didnt realize how much.
> I can see you have gone all red and holey,and some of you has slipped right away,so goodbye for now maybe forever julia
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please, please do NOT give up. I looked thru your finished projects and believe me - making a scull hat is much more difficult than lace. Maybe start with the most simple shawl? Try Tortuga shawl (you can find free Pattern on Ravelry). Happy knitting, Helen
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing after seeing your skullcap, Julia. But if you are frustrated right now, please take a break but come on back a bit later when you are feeling better and it is not so hot. Maybe it will be better the next time. I think it will, really. You are such a dear I feel bad you didn't have a better experience.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

stevieland said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee I would like your comments on my blocking style as this is the first time I have done this. Had to go to hardware as no one around here sells blocking things, so I used bricklayers cord and nickle plated upholstery pins (hopefully won't rust)and a play mat. Hardware shops are great for all sorts of stuff. I just love them, and such helpful men!
> 
> 
> 
> This shawl is stunning! I love the colors, the stripes came out perfectly without detracting from the pattern at all and I had to stare at it for over 5 min to find the design decision. :-D
> 
> I think your blocking is just fine. I personally stretch mine out a bit tighter, and I mean just a bit, but I don't think I'd change a thing with the way you did it for this yarn and particular project. It is very evenly blocked and the points are pulled perfectly. Your creativity with the blocking materials you came up with was great. You did a fantastic job!
Click to expand...

Thanks Dee, I appreciate your input greatly. Will be looking for some yarn now that I am feeling confident and will attempt your Elizabeth shawl.


----------



## DanaKay

Sunnybutterfly,
Very Nice! I think it turned out great! Good going on the blocking and the cool equipment to do it! :-D


----------



## DanaKay

Julia,
So sorry it went bust for you again! You were doing so good. If I remember right you got through chart 2 five times. 
Hang in there. Once the weather goes to the better, perhaps you will be able to start anew.
Look at it this way, you got way further this time then you did when first you started. Next time may be the charm and you'll be able to complete your shawl.
Just remember one stitch at a time. I feel certain you'll make it. :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer

Finally started my Ashton yesterday. Using Felici fingering yarn from Knit Picks in Hummingbird and size 5 Addi's Turbo Lace needles. Only a few rows in on the first chart, but noticed the YO's are barely visible. Do I need to go to a larger needle, say a 6 or 7? :shock:


----------



## cd4player

dragondrummer said:


> Finally started my Ashton yesterday. Using Felici fingering yarn from Knit Picks in Hummingbird and size 5 Addi's Turbo Lace needles. Only a few rows in on the first chart, but noticed the YO's are barely visible. Do I need to go to a larger needle, say a 6 or 7? :shock:


I'd stick with what you have - the yarn overs will come out during blocking. Mine looked very sad and scrunched up before blocking, and afterwards it looked amazing!

Good luck!


----------



## cd4player

sunnybutterfly said:


> I feel insensitive posting pics of my completed Ashton, however, a look at it will reveal that I too have made a design decision that Dee never intended. Just don't look too close! As I am a lousy photographer, please make allowances for different light in two different photos taken under the same conditions one after another.


Very nicely done! Congrats! Isn't it a great feeling to have accomplished this? I can't wait to do more ...


----------



## Northernrobin

I have made a general post for any knitter elsewhere about using cone yarns. For the KAL people..basically its possible to use cones. Best use would be to have the cone on the floor as its made to be used that way...if you have a cat ( like me)..and so must place the cone at table height..as the yarn comes off the cone, it kinks..and frequently is curling about your hand, interfering with tension and just plain holding it properly for knitting. For a big project..its nice that you do not have to deal with ends..but you have to put up with it curling.


----------



## SandyC

sunnybutterfly said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. It's lovely to get positive feedback. I will do this again but larger and in cream now that I know that I can.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these shawls! the colors are beautiful and stripe just in the right places. May I ask what yarn you used? I am on the last chart and I am so nervous that I am going to run out of yarn. Just holding my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh No. I hope you don't, so near, and yet............... The yarn I used is from Australia. It's from a large chain store called Spotlight which specialises in craft, and fabric, home wares etc. Of course they are on line so I'm sure you can purchase yarn from them. The yarn is call Fern and comes in various colour ways, 50% wool, 50% acrylic and I only used just over half of 1 ball so quite economical. I don't know if they ship internationally.
Click to expand...

thank you so much for answering my question. They certainly are lovely. I probably won't be working on mine for a while because my daughter-in-law passed away very suddenly yesterday. She went to bed and to sleep and just didn't wake up. she was 35 years old. Such a shock! will be back at it as soon as I can.


----------



## Carol (UK)

SandyC. How shocking! My thoughts and prayers are with you and all the family. God be with you all.


----------



## Northernrobin

SandyC..so sorry to hear this..must be hard on your husband and the rest of his family..and so young too!


----------



## Northernrobin

just tried knitting from the cone on the floor ( while fight off the cat)...it still kinked.


----------



## FaeCross

Sandy, I'm so sorry! My thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Bethknits79

Oh my goodness Sandy! I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## stevieland

Oh Sandy, how tragic. There are no words for something like this, but please know how deeply sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## Pocahontas

Oh, Sandy, I am so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you and the family as you go through these difficult days.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Dear Sandy, my thoughts are also with you and your family at this difficult time...


----------



## cd4player

Sandy - so sorry to hear about your loss. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## beadness

Sandy, so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Pontygirl

I am so sorry to hear of your very sudden loss, you and all your family are in my thoughts


----------



## agnescr

sorry to hear of your sad news


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

SandyC - I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Shirley


----------



## Brenda19605

Yippee, I have received my yarn. Well, I have received a yarn to use for my shawlette. The girlfriend I am making the shawl for decided that she wanted the shawl made in the angora yarn instead of the superwash wool. So, I have just begun the shawl in fingering weight angora in a pink and burgundy colorway. Since I am legally blind, I am finding this yarn extremely difficult to work with because it is a fine fingering weight and fuzzy. But since the friend chose it, I shall persevere. After a few false starts, I have learned that bamboo needles with less sharp tips have proven to help with not splitting the yarn so easily. That being said, I can tell this is going to be a slow project for me because it is hard to see that I am not splitting the plies of the yarn as I stitch. I have to be very careful and watch every stitch closely. But so far so good. Of course, I'm only a few rows into the pattern though. Wish me luck as this one is going to be a long journey.

Brenda


----------



## DanaKay

Sandy,
So very sorry to hear of your sudden lose. Prayer and thoughts for you and your family


----------



## Northernrobin

another reason to take your time and be careful.. I have found fuzzy yard does not like to frog....just pay attention and as soon as something seems to be off...stop immediately and figure out what is off..do not put it off for a row or 2, ( like I did at first) or frogging will be your activity next.


----------



## AJP

Sandy C, My heart goes out to you in love and prayers of comfort to you and all affected by this unexpected loss. May you feel the comfort of His Angels with you as each day passes.
Arleen


----------



## AJP

Sunnybutterfly, Your shawl is as beautiful as a butterflies wings. May you feel the joy of your accomplishment each time you see it or wear it.
Arleen


----------



## Grammy Bert

My deepest sympathy to you, Sandy.


----------



## CathyAnn

SandyC, I'm so sorry to hear about the death of your DIL. What a shock! My prayers go out to you and your family.

Julia, it is quite understandable to quit knitting the shawl, what with the hot, humid weather and being ill. I know that under those conditions, I would sure have a hard time concentrating! Perhaps when the fall comes you will feel like trying it again. You knit beautifully. It is taking "forever" for me to get this shawl knit. I started when this tread began, and am now ready to begin knitting row 21 of chart 3. Most days, I only get two to four rows done (includes the purl rows). Once in a great while, I'll feel like doing six rows before my brain begins to freeze up and my eyes cross (I'm using lace weight yarn -- won't do that again!).

Sunnybutterfly, your shawl is beautiful! Love the colors, and your photography is just fine!


----------



## Deeknits

SandyC...I'm so very sorry. I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## juliacraftylady666

Oh Sandy how sad,did she have children?my friends sister did the same 2 days before xmas at 49,she was 1 of 5 daughters,they think brain anuerism,all the best for youre family!


----------



## wreni

Deepest condolences Sandy for the loss of your daughter-in-law. Nothing in life prepares us for the sudden loss of a loved one. I am wishing you and yours for strength in these dark days.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Sandi, how terrible for your son and the entire family. My sympathies are with you.


----------



## EweWho

SandyC, my heart goes out to you and your family. Such a shock! I will keep all of you in my prayers.

sunnybutterfly, your shawl is gorgeous! I love the colors you used.

julia, I am sorry it got the better of you this time, but know you will be up to the challenge at a later date. Tuck it away for now. I hope you start feeling better.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

EweWho said:


> SandyC, my heart goes out to you and your family. Such a shock! I will keep all of you in my prayers.
> 
> sunnybutterfly, your shawl is gorgeous! I love the colors you used.
> 
> julia, I am sorry it got the better of you this time, but know you will be up to the challenge at a later date. Tuck it away for now. I hope you start feeling better.


Thank you for the lovely compliment. I have the shawl knitting bug and can't wait for the next project!!!! How is yours coming along?


----------



## Typsknits

SandyC So sorry for your loss!

Sunnybutterfly, your shawl is absolutely gorgeous just love the colours!


----------



## nanciann

SandyC I am so sorry for your loss. Please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## Brenda19605

Sandy,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Brenda


----------



## wreni

Project started. Gulp, the symmetry is beautiful. What an opportunity for perfection! Genius, stevieland. Thank you for making this possible.


----------



## iris925

Brenda19605 said:


> So, I have just begun the shawl in fingering weight angora in a pink and burgundy colorway. Since I am legally blind, I am finding this yarn extremely difficult to work with because it is a fine fingering weight and fuzzy.Brenda


Brenda, it is often helpful to knit as much as possible in natural light (or an Ott light) when it is your work that proves difficult to see properly. Another thing that can help is to have two light sources (or even three when using artificial light) coming from different angles. Hope this might help.


----------



## BlueButterfly

So sorry for your loss. It is always a shock when someone so young passes on. My sympathy to uou and your family.


----------



## EweWho

sunnybutterfly said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliment. I have the shawl knitting bug and can't wait for the next project!!!! How is yours coming along?


You are welcome! I just completed Chart 2. I haven't had any knitting time today because I've been backing up my laptop. It has been acting wonky so I figured I'd better get my files backed up while I can!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Yeah, knitting would be so easy if life didn't get in the way!!!!


----------



## seamus

I am a beginner chart reader, making the Ashton Shawlette. I have started with the 3 rows at the beginning and the moving on to the chart. Here is where I am a little (lot) confused. I did the 3 rows then is says there will be stitches to start chart 1. I get 9 stitches before moving to the chart. Also, I am confused about how we put all the pieces from the charts together when we have knitted them. I know there must be a simple answer, but I can't figure out what it is. Sorry but you said I would be a fool if I didn't ask it. Right? Thanks. Ada


----------



## seamus

My typing is little better than my chart reading. I missed out that the note at the beginning says I should have 7 stitches. Ada


----------



## seamus

Sandy - My prayers and thoughts are with you in your loss. Ada


----------



## sunnybutterfly

seamus said:


> My typing is little better than my chart reading. I missed out that the note at the beginning says I should have 7 stitches. Ada


Ok, cast on 5 stitches, then knit 1 row on these 5 stitches. When you have done that start a new row and knit the first stitch, knit into the front of the next stitch and then into the back (before slipping off left hand needle) knit the next (3rd stitch) and then knit into both the front and the back of the 4th stitch, knit the last stitch - you should now have 7 stitches. Knit the next row (7 sts). You are now ready for Graph 1. If you have read the pattern notes, you will know that the first 2 stitches and the last two stitches are a garter stitch border and will not appear on the graph. The centre stitch is always a knit stitch and that won't appear on the graph either. So working from Graph 1 you knit 2 stitches (garter stitch border) y forward K1 (thereby making yo) y forward again the next stitch you knit is the centre stitch and will not appear on graph. You now do it again (yo K1 yo) then knit the next two stitches which are the garter stitch border (and they don't appears on the graph). Turn you work and purl each stitch. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## kac47874

seamus said:


> I am a beginner chart reader, making the Ashton Shawlette. I have started with the 3 rows at the beginning and the moving on to the chart. Here is where I am a little (lot) confused. I did the 3 rows then is says there will be stitches to start chart 1. I get 9 stitches before moving to the chart. Also, I am confused about how we put all the pieces from the charts together when we have knitted them. I know there must be a simple answer, but I can't figure out what it is. Sorry but you said I would be a fool if I didn't ask it. Right? Thanks. Ada


The chart refers to the next section of knitting. There's no putting the pieces together. You just move from chart 1 to the next chart, chart 2. Read through the tutorial on how to read charts it is very helpful.

As far as your 9 stitches as it should be 7, you cast on 5, 
knit row 1 - still 5; row 2 k1, knit one front and back (kfb), k1, knit one front and back (kfb), k1. that's 2 increases in row 2 - 7 stitches total; row 3, knit.

When you have 7 stitches total you move to chart 1.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DanaKay

Ada,
you should have 7 stitches to start chart 1.
To begin you,cast on 5 stitches.
Row 1. knit each stitch

Row 2. k1, kf&b, k1, kf&b, k1 you are increasing in the 2nd and 4th stitch. you should now have 7 stitches.

Row 3. knit each stitch.

Chart 1.
Row 1. knit 2 stitches (these are border stitches), yo,k1,yo, then k1 (this is your center stitch), then yo,k1,yo, then knit 2 stitches (these are border stitches).

You will now have increased to 11 stitches on your needle. 
2 edge stitches, 3 pattern stitches, 1 center stitch, 3 pattern stitchs, 2 edge stitches.

You do the chart row to center stitch then do the chart row again, the chart only shows half, to make it easier to read.

even number rows are always k2, purl across, k2.

When you complete each chart as many times as required you move right on to the next chart. You won't have pieces to put together. It will be all one piece when finished.
One chart flows into the next.

I hope this helps you and not confused you all the more.


----------



## DanaKay

kac,
You just getting up? I am about ready to turn out the light and go to sleep.
I never know where the time goes!


----------



## dragondrummer

cd4player said:


> dragondrummer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally started my Ashton yesterday. Using Felici fingering yarn from Knit Picks in Hummingbird and size 5 Addi's Turbo Lace needles. Only a few rows in on the first chart, but noticed the YO's are barely visible. Do I need to go to a larger needle, say a 6 or 7? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stick with what you have - the yarn overs will come out during blocking. Mine looked very sad and scrunched up before blocking, and afterwards it looked amazing!
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the input cd4player. I'll take your advice and stick with the size 5 needles. This will be the first thing I've made that will have to be blocked, so didn't realize it would open up the pattern.


----------



## dragondrummer

SandyC - So terribly sorry to read of your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Northernrobin

just finished the first line of the last border chart...things are changing..as I knit I read the pattern and check to see if its lining up with the row before..I probably did not need to put in the last lifeline..( and I can see why Dee does not bother..experience makes one have less problems) but I did anyway. I kind of wondered why I ought to bother doing the after -the- row - is- complete-read..but I did anyway and maybe it is still a good idea, did find one split stitch to mark and fix on the purl back row. But really I knew that it was all good, cause of the reading as I knit thing. Its definitely knitting up much faster now..but due to my hands..I still need to ration knitting rows. I guess the bottom line is that I am now an experienced lace knitter.. Thanks Dee. the shawl will probably not be done for another 2 weeks due to a vacation distraction. do not think I am taking it with me..I would just have to wait to get home to block it anyway. will take something else that will not be done within a few days instead.


----------



## ScotKnits

Onestitch said:


> Thanks for your words of encouragement; think I might take a look at it...when I saw somewhere it was 14 pages I knew that my attention span would NEVER handle that...maybe one day...we'll see....


I haven't made one of these shawls either & I'm not very confident that I can do it. I believe I'm a fairly experienced knitter after knitting for about 60 years, and I'm stubborn, love a challenge and believe I can at least give it my best shot. Who knows, I may succeed in making this lovely shawl but I won't know until I try.


----------



## wreni

ScotKnits,

You Should start this shawl. There are a few of us who just started over the last several days. This is my first shawl project so I'll be slow.


----------



## stevieland

seamus said:


> I am a beginner chart reader, making the Ashton Shawlette. I have started with the 3 rows at the beginning and the moving on to the chart. Here is where I am a little (lot) confused. I did the 3 rows then is says there will be stitches to start chart 1. I get 9 stitches before moving to the chart. Also, I am confused about how we put all the pieces from the charts together when we have knitted them. I know there must be a simple answer, but I can't figure out what it is. Sorry but you said I would be a fool if I didn't ask it. Right? Thanks. Ada


It looks like you got some excellent answers to your questions above. Are you okay now?



ScotKnits said:


> Onestitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your words of encouragement; think I might take a look at it...when I saw somewhere it was 14 pages I knew that my attention span would NEVER handle that...maybe one day...we'll see....
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't made one of these shawls either & I'm not very confident that I can do it. I believe I'm a fairly experienced knitter after knitting for about 60 years, and I'm stubborn, love a challenge and believe I can at least give it my best shot. Who knows, I may succeed in making this lovely shawl but I won't know until I try.
Click to expand...

If you have been knitting for that long, I don't think this will be all that hard for you. Personally, I am confident that you can do it even if you are not..... and we'll do everything we can here to make that happen.

Pretty please give it a try??????


----------



## Bethknits79

I consider myself an intermediate knitter and although I have done my fair share of frogging on this shawl it is not hard in the sense of the knitting it is only hard in the sense that you have to be paying attention to what you are doing. If distractions come along you must put it down and do something else!!


----------



## Brenda19605

iris925 said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have just begun the shawl in fingering weight angora in a pink and burgundy colorway. Since I am legally blind, I am finding this yarn extremely difficult to work with because it is a fine fingering weight and fuzzy.Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda, it is often helpful to knit as much as possible in natural light (or an Ott light) when it is your work that proves difficult to see properly. Another thing that can help is to have two light sources (or even three when using artificial light) coming from different angles. Hope this might help.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Iris. I am using a "Daylight" bulb in an Ott floor lamp. I have not tried the multiple light sources from different angles. I will give that a try. Thanks so much for the suggestion.

Brenda


----------



## seamus

Thank you so very much to all you ladies that took the time to explain the beginning clearly. I realised immediately as you all explained it to me. what I was doing wrong. Now I am feeling more confident - you have made my day and week. I am just like you one stitch - I am a self taught knitter and knitted all I wanted for family. I am older now, much older, but I shall do this shawl and learn to read charts. You can do so too one stitch. Think positive - YOU CAN DO IT and so can I. Keep smiling. Ada.


----------



## seamus

I'm back because I feel like a new woman. I just wanted to explain that I was concerned at the start that I wasn't knitting the 2 stitches at the beginning and end and one at the centre. That would have made a lot of stitches, but I tried it. We don't start that part until the graph. Yoo Hoo what a lovely sunny day. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## stevieland

seamus said:


> I'm back because I feel like a new woman. I just wanted to explain that I was concerned at the start that I wasn't knitting the 2 stitches at the beginning and end and one at the centre. That would have made a lot of stitches, but I tried it. We don't start that part until the graph. Yoo Hoo what a lovely sunny day. Keep smiling, Ada.


YAY!!!! You are a new woman! I am glad my "posse" was around to answer your questions so clearly. That is what is great about doing a KAL--instant answers to your questions, no time to feel bad about not understanding something. Good for you.


----------



## agnescr

My Ashton.......I used 4ply(UK) sock yarn 3.75mm needles, just did basic shawl as I wasn't sure I would have enough yarn, turns out I could have done at least 1 more repeat of chart 2 
shawl is 56inches at top 26 inches deep,colour all shades of purple and pink.

second shawl is also an Ashton this time in lace weight, again on 3.75mm but this time I am going to to at least 8 repeats of chart 2.Have done 5 repeats so far


----------



## SunsetKnitting

agnescr, outstanding job!!! Love the colors and perfect sharp points!!! Blocking is the magic!!! 
:thumbup: Another masterpiece in our Ashton Gallery...


----------



## agnescr

SunsetKnitting said:


> agnescr, outstanding job!!! Love the colors and perfect sharp points!!! Blocking is the magic!!!
> :thumbup: Another masterpiece in our Ashton Gallery...


thanks ...... I have been admiring your other shawls .....just beautiful........got my pattern for Edwina,and have my eye on Elizabeth after that,


----------



## SunsetKnitting

agnescr said:


> thanks ...... I have been admiring your other shawls .....just beautiful........got my pattern for Edwina,and have my eye on Elizabeth after that,


Thank you too. Have you seen the latest edition to Dee's patterns? Wilshire shawl. It was released yesterday on Raverly and also here on KP. It is another beauty.


----------



## juliacraftylady666

oh yum the purple one is a delight.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Agnescr your shawl is lovely. Well done!!!!! Beautiful work. I too have been bitten by the shawl bug and will starting another this weekend (gotta get the yarn first). Where will it all end? How many shawls does one person need?

I didn't realise Dee had released Wilshire. Must go find it.


----------



## DanaKay

agnescr said:


> My Ashton.......I used 4ply(UK) sock yarn 3.75mm needles, just did basic shawl as I wasn't sure I would have enough yarn, turns out I could have done at least 1 more repeat of chart 2
> shawl is 56inches at top 26 inches deep,colour all shades of purple and pink.
> 
> second shawl is also an Ashton this time in lace weight, again on 3.75mm but this time I am going to to at least 8 repeats of chart 2.Have done 5 repeats so far


Beautiful! Nice knitting and really like the colorway. Good job on the blocking too.  
Thank you for posting the one in lace weight. That give a good idea of the size with 5 repeats of chart 2. Hope you will let us know the size it blocks to and how much yarn you needed when it is complete. Going to be really pretty! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> My Ashton.......I used 4ply(UK) sock yarn 3.75mm needles, just did basic shawl as I wasn't sure I would have enough yarn, turns out I could have done at least 1 more repeat of chart 2
> shawl is 56inches at top 26 inches deep,colour all shades of purple and pink.
> 
> second shawl is also an Ashton this time in lace weight, again on 3.75mm but this time I am going to to at least 8 repeats of chart 2.Have done 5 repeats so far


Gorgeous!!!! I love love love the yarn and this shawl. Superlative blocking job with such pretty points!

I'm going to say one more time how great that yarn turned out with the pattern.

:thumbup:


----------



## SunsetKnitting

sunnybutterfly said:


> Where will it all end? How many shawls does one person need?


It becomes an obsession!!! All of my friends and co-workers already have at least one of my shawls. And as for myself, I won't mind to have 365 for each day of the year!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

Northernrobin said:


> just finished the first line of the last border chart...things are changing..as I knit I read the pattern and check to see if its lining up with the row before..I probably did not need to put in the last lifeline..( and I can see why Dee does not bother..experience makes one have less problems) but I did anyway. I kind of wondered why I ought to bother doing the after -the- row - is- complete-read..but I did anyway and maybe it is still a good idea, did find one split stitch to mark and fix on the purl back row. But really I knew that it was all good, cause of the reading as I knit thing. Its definitely knitting up much faster now..but due to my hands..I still need to ration knitting rows. I guess the bottom line is that I am now an experienced lace knitter.. Thanks Dee. the shawl will probably not be done for another 2 weeks due to a vacation distraction. do not think I am taking it with me..I would just have to wait to get home to block it anyway. will take something else that will not be done within a few days instead.


Northernrobin, I'm on the last chart too, just completed rows 1 and 2. My experience is the same as yours. It is easier now, I have more confidence, and I catch potential problems right away such as a split stitch, etc., especially during the purl rows.  I'm also finding it easier to memorize the pattern's stitch sequence although these later rows are easier anyway. I don't count how many stitches are in each row. I know that if it all comes out exactly as the chart indicates, I have the correct stitch count. With growing confidence, I'm starting to knit a little faster, and I wonder about continuing to put in a lifeline, but caution wins out. (I'm not that confident!)

I should have the shawl completed next week. I can hardly wait! After that, I'm torn between knitting another Ashton, or the Wilshire shawl next. I'm a big fan of Art Deco, and the Wilshire sure captures that.


----------



## CathyAnn

Agnescr, your shawl is absolutely beautiful! You did a wonderful job blocking it. :thumbup: The red one should be just as beautiful.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Just bought the Wilshire Shawl to add to my stevieland collection. While on ravelry managed to download a few more and one very lovely scarf that really could be a skinny shawl. I am going way over the top here but that little ashton has sure started something!!! Not sure if this is a good thing or not, but it IS fun.


----------



## DanaKay

sunnybutterfly said:


> Just bought the Wilshire Shawl to add to my stevieland collection. While on ravelry managed to download a few more and one very lovely scarf that really could be a skinny shawl. I am going way over the top here but that little ashton has sure started something!!! Not sure if this is a good thing or not, but it IS fun.


I think I've been bitten by the obession bug!  
I did the same as you. Spent a whole evening on Raverly.
Checked, I have a 3.5mm circ available, just need to pick the yarn for Wilshire.
Think this Ashton will be completed or all but before sunrise. 
Today I purchased, a new e-book from Interweave. It is called Ladies Needlework Knitting, tales and poetry. Patterns from 1842 to 1867. Interesting patterns. One interesting review that should be read about one of the patterns. The e-book is 35 pages. 
I have always wanted to make a coverlet using lace pattern samples, and someday, perhaps, I will get to it.
For now it is Stevieland's wonderful creations! :thumbup:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

DanaKay said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought the Wilshire Shawl to add to my stevieland collection. While on ravelry managed to download a few more and one very lovely scarf that really could be a skinny shawl. I am going way over the top here but that little ashton has sure started something!!! Not sure if this is a good thing or not, but it IS fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've been bitten by the obession bug!
> I did the same as you. Spent a whole evening on Raverly.
> Checked, I have a 3.5mm circ available, just need to pick the yarn for Wilshire.
> Think this Ashton will be completed or all but before sunrise.
> Today I purchased, a new e-book from Interweave. It is called Ladies Needlework Knitting, tales and poetry. Patterns from 1842 to 1867. Interesting patterns. One interesting review that should be read about one of the patterns. The e-book is 35 pages.
> I have always wanted to make a coverlet using lace pattern samples, and someday, perhaps, I will get to it.
> For now it is Stevieland's wonderful creations! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

You just keep a knitting to get the Ashton finished ...... I think a lace coverlet would be lovely and different in this day and age. I am at work and have spent the entire morning either here or on ravelry, downloading and printing patterns. Naughty of me.


----------



## Deeknits

agnescr...I love your purple Ashton and your blocking is perfect. Just look at those points! I can't wait to see the red one. I bought some red lace yarn but can't make up my mind which one to use it for!

Great Job!!


----------



## AJP

I love how your shawl worked up. It is a beautiful shawl. Congratulations!!!!


agnescr said:


> My Ashton.......I used 4ply(UK) sock yarn 3.75mm needles, just did basic shawl as I wasn't sure I would have enough yarn, turns out I could have done at least 1 more repeat of chart 2
> shawl is 56inches at top 26 inches deep,colour all shades of purple and pink.
> 
> second shawl is also an Ashton this time in lace weight, again on 3.75mm but this time I am going to to at least 8 repeats of chart 2.Have done 5 repeats so far


----------



## Typsknits

Agnescr, Your Shawl is gorgeous love the colour, another stunning shawl cant wait to see the red one finished!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Deeknits said:


> I bought some red lace yarn but can't make up my mind which one to use it for!


What about this one? Perfect for red yarn...Simple pattern, but really beautiful result..


----------



## nanciann

SunsetKnitting said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some red lace yarn but can't make up my mind which one to use it for!
> 
> 
> 
> What about this one? Perfect for red yarn...Simple pattern, but really beautiful result..
Click to expand...

That is lovely....I just might try that one....Thank you.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

agnescr, Your shawl is lovely. Love the lavender and how the colorway comes through. Your scarlet one will be just as lovely. 
Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

Would anyone just happen to know how many yards about would be in 25g/100m of very fine 100% silk lace?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## EweWho

All the shawls I've seen are beautiful! 

I stayed up until after 2 AM this morning knitting on mine. I just could not put it down! I found the pattern easy to follow, to the point that I was able to watch television as I was knitting! Good thing because I didn't get to do much on it today. I've done Chart 2 five times and will pick it up tomorrow while the grandkids are in school. I kept all the lifelines in, but didn't have to use them for anything other than to keep track of how many repeats I'd done. I'm not sure how many repeats I will do, but it definitely needs to be a lot bigger than it is now. LOL I can handle too big much easier than I can too small!


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> Would anyone just happen to know how many yards about would be in 25g/100m of very fine 100% silk lace?
> Thanks in advance.


That is about 109 yards per 25 g so it would be 436 yards per 100 grams, which is heavier than lace weight I would think. It is closer to fingering based upon those numbers.

-------------

I am so happy to hear how well you all are doing with your shawls, and how much easier it is getting. I am very proud of all of you, my lace goddesses!!!!


----------



## DanaKay

D,
That's what I figured the 109 yards, they said extra fine lace yarn, so I thought maybe more yardage and that I was wrong about the 109 yd.
It was on Ebay little less then 10 bucks for a 25g ball with free shipping.


----------



## AJP

Thank you for the link. I have a daughter born on Valentines day and she just might like this shawl best of all. I am looking forward to showing it to her.


SunsetKnitting said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some red lace yarn but can't make up my mind which one to use it for!
> 
> 
> 
> What about this one? Perfect for red yarn...Simple pattern, but really beautiful result..
Click to expand...


----------



## AJP

I'm so excited for you!!! I is so much fun to knit lace, isn't it? A whole new world opens up. For me to learn how to work the charts is expanding this wonderful world of lace. Thank you Dee!!!



EweWho said:


> All the shawls I've seen are beautiful!
> 
> I stayed up until after 2 AM this morning knitting on mine. I just could not put it down! I found the pattern easy to follow, to the point that I was able to watch television as I was knitting! Good thing because I didn't get to do much on it today. I've done Chart 2 five times and will pick it up tomorrow while the grandkids are in school. I kept all the lifelines in, but didn't have to use them for anything other than to keep track of how many repeats I'd done. I'm not sure how many repeats I will do, but it definitely needs to be a lot bigger than it is now. LOL I can handle too big much easier than I can too small!


To all you special Lace knitters out there,
It is so fun to see your wonderful projects and share in the excitment and sometimes challenges of Lace Knitting. It is so worth the effort though. Thank you for sharing everything.
Arleen


----------



## Carol (UK)

EweWho said:


> All the shawls I've seen are beautiful!
> 
> I stayed up until after 2 AM this morning knitting on mine. I just could not put it down! I found the pattern easy to follow, to the point that I was able to watch television as I was knitting! Good thing because I didn't get to do much on it today. I've done Chart 2 five times and will pick it up tomorrow while the grandkids are in school. I kept all the lifelines in, but didn't have to use them for anything other than to keep track of how many repeats I'd done. I'm not sure how many repeats I will do, but it definitely needs to be a lot bigger than it is now. LOL I can handle too big much easier than I can too small!


Ewewho, I think you're great to be able to watch tv AND knit the shawl at same time. I'm only just starting chart 2 (for about the 4th time!) but you have given me an idea about the lifelines, and that is to put quite a few in, (I didn't put any in!)especially since I seem to spend more time ripping out. :lol: Well done you.


----------



## kac47874

SunsetKnitting said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some red lace yarn but can't make up my mind which one to use it for!
> 
> 
> 
> What about this one? Perfect for red yarn...Simple pattern, but really beautiful result..
Click to expand...

Beautiful! I have some pink yarn perfect for that! If I finish Ashton, maybe in time for Valentine's day? Is that a goal or what?


----------



## kac47874

Ha, lace goddesses !!! I like that. When I read through the posts, you can see the enthusiasm spread like wildfire for lace knitting and the possibilities for the future! 

Just checked in on Ravelry to see what the Wilshire looked like, it's lovely too! I also saw the link about the I Heart Lace shaw and love it too. I guess there's much worse things than being addicted to lace and knitting!!! I don't want a cure!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

AJP said:


> Thank you for the link. I have a daughter born on Valentines day and she just might like this shawl best of all. I am looking forward to showing it to


In this case I have another one that will be perfect for your daugther. Here it is.


----------



## Bethknits79

SunsetKnitting said:


> AJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link. I have a daughter born on Valentines day and she just might like this shawl best of all. I am looking forward to showing it to
> 
> 
> 
> In this case I have another one that will be perfect for your daugther. Here it is.
Click to expand...

That's very pretty!


----------



## beadness

Just checking in. I'm in the middle of Chart 3 and finding this to be an amazing lesson in knitting lace. I've learned to read the work, more important than counting as Dee has said numerous times. I did a quick in between knit and found that I liked the chart much better than reading line by line. Just ordered some blocking wires because I see the end in sight.

So far, so good, I haven't had to frog at all because I've been reading the knitting after I finish each action row to double check it. Far easier than ripping and reknitting.

Thanks, Dee, for your generosity and this amazing opportunity. I know I've become a better knitter by making this shawl.


----------



## agnescr

Dee I am looking for yarn for my Edwina shawl,maybe even Wiltshire too, had a look on Iceyarns.com but have no idea what to use any suggestions? have to buy on line as there are no good yarn shops within 15 miles


----------



## SunsetKnitting

agnescr said:


> Dee I am looking for yarn for my Edwina shawl,maybe even Wiltshire too, had a look on Iceyarns.com but have no idea what to use any suggestions? have to buy on line as there are no good yarn shops within 15 miles


I have been drooling over Posh Yarn, that is only available in England. Edwina will be a beauty in this yarn. Here is the link to their site: http://www.poshyarn.co.uk/shop.html. If I am ever in the UK, this will be my first destination...


----------



## agnescr

SunsetKnitting said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee I am looking for yarn for my Edwina shawl,maybe even Wiltshire too, had a look on Iceyarns.com but have no idea what to use any suggestions? have to buy on line as there are no good yarn shops within 15 miles
> 
> 
> 
> I have been drooling over Posh Yarn, that is only available in England. Edwina will be a beauty in this yarn. Here is the link to their site: http://www.poshyarn.co.uk/shop.html. If I am ever in the UK, this will be my first destination...
Click to expand...

all lovely but which would br your 1st choice?


----------



## Grammy Bert

Congratulations on your Ashton! As an inexperienced knitter,
I have been frogging and frogging! Can you please explain
to me how you go about reading your work. Do you check the completed stitches in the row against the chart? Everything appears to line up until I get to the end and then, I am either two 
or three stitches over or two or three stitches less than I need to complete the row. 

I am determined to get this! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

agnescr said:


> all lovely but which would br your 1st choice?


I think this one:

Yarn Details:
Miranda 2ply, a lace weight yarn, made from 70% baby alpaca, 20% silk, 10% cashmere. 875 yards (800m) per 100g.

Name:
Her Dreams Are Picture Perfect

Colour Description:
Rose, lavender, cool sugary pink


----------



## beadness

Grammy Bert said:


> Congratulations on your Ashton! As an inexperienced knitter,
> I have been frogging and frogging! Can you please explain
> to me how you go about reading your work. Do you check the completed stitches in the row against the chart? Everything appears to line up until I get to the end and then, I am either two
> or three stitches over or two or three stitches less than I need to complete the row.
> 
> I am determined to get this! Thank you! Thank you!


If you get this, it will greatly improve your knitting. You knit from right to left, just like you read the chart. After you've knit a bit, go back to the beginning and look at each stitch on your knitting as you compare it to what it is supposed to be by looking at the chart. If something is there that shouldn't be or you missed something, it will show up. There's no shortcut here. You can't skim. You have to read *every* stitch. It might help, once you get the hang of it, to read small groupings, such as k, yo, k, or maybe yo, k, yo, k. Also, do this when you're wide awake and well rested. If you are having a problem, walk away for a short while, then come back and try again. If you are off, do not go ahead. Find what's missing or added, and tink back to fix it. Learn this and you won't even need lifelines.


----------



## Sorlenna

Grammy Bert said:


> Congratulations on your Ashton! As an inexperienced knitter, I have been frogging and frogging! Can you please explain to me how you go about reading your work. Do you check the completed stitches in the row against the chart? Everything appears to line up until I get to the end and then, I am either two or three stitches over or two or three stitches less than I need to complete the row.
> 
> I am determined to get this! Thank you! Thank you!


I'm wondering, if you're ending up with two or three over or less, if you're making sure to knit the edge stitches and the center stitch (those are not included on the charts)...I did that a time or two (wasn't paying attention!) and had to tink those rows to move the pattern over a bit. Just a thought.


----------



## juliacraftylady666

I often ended up with 1 or 2 sts to many or too little,my main problem was when tinking,but especially frogging trying to figure out which row,or which part of the row i was up too.


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> Dee I am looking for yarn for my Edwina shawl,maybe even Wiltshire too, had a look on Iceyarns.com but have no idea what to use any suggestions? have to buy on line as there are no good yarn shops within 15 miles


I love the Zephyr lace yarns. I used it on my mulberry Edwina, and check out Nanciann's lilac Edwina and then Pollyanna's Third Edwina, which is currently in the picture section in a stunning soft copper color. This yarn is quite reasonable, $13 for a skein of 630 yards, so you would need 2, but for $26 for 1260 yards of silk/wool lace weight. Sarah's Yarns has it at that price, which is quite good. You can order a color card. This yarn is beautiful, with lovely drape and excellent color choice.

I love Black Sheep Dyeworks hand dyed lace yarn which I get on Etsy.com. I used that yarn for my green Elizabeth Shawl and it was exquisite. I have several skeins more of her yarns and I just love them.

Check that out to start. There is a lot more out there. PM me back and I'll give you more ideas.


----------



## stevieland

beadness said:


> Grammy Bert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your Ashton! As an inexperienced knitter,
> I have been frogging and frogging! Can you please explain
> to me how you go about reading your work. Do you check the completed stitches in the row against the chart? Everything appears to line up until I get to the end and then, I am either two
> or three stitches over or two or three stitches less than I need to complete the row.
> 
> I am determined to get this! Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> If you get this, it will greatly improve your knitting. You knit from right to left, just like you read the chart. After you've knit a bit, go back to the beginning and look at each stitch on your knitting as you compare it to what it is supposed to be by looking at the chart. If something is there that shouldn't be or you missed something, it will show up. There's no shortcut here. You can't skim. You have to read *every* stitch. It might help, once you get the hang of it, to read small groupings, such as k, yo, k, or maybe yo, k, yo, k. Also, do this when you're wide awake and well rested. If you are having a problem, walk away for a short while, then come back and try again. If you are off, do not go ahead. Find what's missing or added, and tink back to fix it. Learn this and you won't even need lifelines.
Click to expand...

Excellent advice!!! I've said it many times here, but that is why I don't need to use lifelines. I always check my work. It gets quicker to do as you get more used to doing it.

Grammy Bert, why don't you go back and read everything I wrote on the Lace Shawl Knitting Tips section of the pattern (it's the last page), the left column. There are some good suggestions about reading your knitting regarding making sure you are knitting into the proper stitches from the previous RS row.

Practice really does make perfect. I don't mean to brag, but I can knit lace, watch TV and listen to my husband go on and on about football all the same time! 40+ shawls and 1000s of frogged stitches later......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AJP

Thank you sooo much!!! I am excited about it too!!!


SunsetKnitting said:


> AJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link. I have a daughter born on Valentines day and she just might like this shawl best of all. I am looking forward to showing it to
> 
> 
> 
> In this case I have another one that will be perfect for your daugther. Here it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## AJP

I couldn't wait to pick up my Ashton again so I knit two more repeats of chart two, so far so good. It is so fun!!
Now I'm back to my other projects, they have a sooner deadline for completion. 

Joyous knitting to all!!!!


----------



## AJP

Gorgeous!!! I love the sight! Thanks for sharing!


SunsetKnitting said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> all lovely but which would br your 1st choice?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one:
> 
> Yarn Details:
> Miranda 2ply, a lace weight yarn, made from 70% baby alpaca, 20% silk, 10% cashmere. 875 yards (800m) per 100g.
> 
> Name:
> Her Dreams Are Picture Perfect
> 
> Colour Description:
> Rose, lavender, cool sugary pink
Click to expand...


----------



## Grammy Bert

Thank you so very much Beadness! I am going to try your suggestion on groups of stitches in each row that I knit when I do the next Ashton. I just can't frog any more on this one. I am willing to accept whatever this one looks like since it is my first. I just noticed that you are in Baltimore and
I am in Delaware. Thanks, again, neighbor!


----------



## CathyAnn

Grammy Bert said:


> Congratulations on your Ashton! As an inexperienced knitter,
> I have been frogging and frogging! Can you please explain
> to me how you go about reading your work. Do you check the completed stitches in the row against the chart? Everything appears to line up until I get to the end and then, I am either two
> or three stitches over or two or three stitches less than I need to complete the row.
> 
> I am determined to get this! Thank you! Thank you!


Here's some suggestions per my own experience in knitting the Ashton, errors I made and what I did to stop making them (this is my first attempt at knitting lace). LOOK at each stitch as I form it so that I don't split the yarn as I knit, so that I don't accidentally knit two stitches together (sometimes I find when I push the stitches towards to point of the left needle, I push too hard and a couple of stitches will pile on each other, especially where there are yarnovers.

As I knit a pattern row, I whisper to myself the stitch I'm forming and try to remember the repeat sequence as I go, often verifying with the chart that I'm not goofing up (got a lot easier as I've progressed through the charts). When I'm purling back, I repeat the pattern sequence in reverse order as I purl each stitch.

In both odd and even rows, I make sure my stitches are lining up with the last pattern row, and put in a lifeline after about every sixth row. After a row of a particularly difficult stitch sequence, I put in a lifeline on the following purl row because, if I have to rip it out, I don't want to rip out that difficult row and have to go through all that again!

Needless to say, sometimes I only get two rows done in a day before my eyes want to cross and my brain to freeze up. However, as I'm becoming more accustomed to knitting this shawl, I find it's getting easier, and I'm able to knit more rows than two or four before I get tired. If I try to knit on the shawl when I'm the least bit tired... well, I can count on making a mistake. For me, total concentration is required! :shock: The "bug-eyed" smilie is supposed to be "shock", but for me, it represents my eyes glazing over! LOL

When I first started the shawl, I ripped out several times -- at the very beginning, about 4-5 times before I ever got to the first chart! After I knit through the second repeat of chart 2, I dropped the center stitch, had a "rats nest" and had to rip out!

The basic approach for me in this project is to be very methodical every step of the way, and not allow any distractions. If anyone says something to me while I'm working on the shawl, I totally ignore them until the end of the row; however, I announce that I'm starting to knit on the shawl, and I'm rarely bothered.

One last thing -- I have clip-on magnifying lenses that clip onto my glasses, and if I've made a mistake, I can see every stitch clearly and fix the problem by tinking back. The lenses were purchased from JoAnn's a couple of months ago. I try to knit in daylight by a window, and sometimes will turn on my OttLite too so that there are no shadows in my knitting.

I hope some of this may be of help to you. As the saying goes, "No pain, no gain." I've had my share of "pain", and now I'm starting to see the gain! I'm really enjoying this! :thumbup:

On thing more -- this is a tip I read somewhere on this thread -- I'm using post-it-notes to blank out the rows of the chart I'm not currently working on. That has made a huge difference!!! My eyes are not roaming around to find my place!


----------



## Grammy Bert

You are very, very good! I will go back and read my notes and
I will practice, practice, practice! Thanks for reminding me
that I have notes!


----------



## BlueButterfly

SunsetKnitting - I love both shawls you have sent downloads for. I hope to get one of them knit- probably the first one - this summer. I have some nice 1 ply in white that is crying to be knit.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Agnescr - beautiful shawls - I love the purple and pink one. What yarn is it?


----------



## nanciann

I agree with every word CathyAnn has said. 
There is one thought I might add. When doing a lifeline (on occasion I feel the need to do that) I use a 00 40" circular needle as my lifeline and if I need to go back to it...it is ready to be knit already on a needle or you can just transfer it to the needle you are using. Just mark down what row that is.


----------



## Grammy Bert

CathyAnn, 

Thank you for all of your suggestions. Will try them. Just
bought a line magnifier from Jo-Ann's. Think it will be helpful,
in addition to the post-it notes.

There is strength in struggle! I wish you the very best in the
completion of your beloved "Ashton."


----------



## agnescr

BlueButterfly said:


> Agnescr - beautiful shawls - I love the purple and pink one. What yarn is it?


I used King Cole 4ply(uk) zigzag sock yarn on 3.25mm needles


----------



## BlueButterfly

Thank you for the info. I think I can find King Cole on line to order. - Anne


----------



## stevieland

Cathy Ann, excellent and informative post. Thanks!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

SunsetKnitting said:


> AJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link. I have a daughter born on Valentines day and she just might like this shawl best of all. I am looking forward to showing it to
> 
> 
> 
> In this case I have another one that will be perfect for your daugther. Here it is.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this pattern--beautiful. I almost had a heart attack when I saw the Dutch(?) language, but, thank heavens, English is on the next page.

Thanks for sharing various patterns and, of course, your finished work. You are very talented and your work encourages to me to continue in my knitting knowledge and skill.
Shirley


----------



## AJP

I just want you to know that I am looking forward to seeing your finished shawl. My daughter would love one in that color. 
Arleen


Squirrely Shirley said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link. I have a daughter born on Valentines day and she just might like this shawl best of all. I am looking forward to showing it to
> 
> 
> 
> In this case I have another one that will be perfect for your daugther. Here it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for this pattern--beautiful. I almost had a heart attack when I saw the Dutch(?) language, but, thank heavens, English is on the next page.
> 
> Thanks for sharing various patterns and, of course, your finished work. You are very talented and your work encourages to me to continue in my knitting knowledge and skill.
> Shirley
Click to expand...


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Thanks for sharing various patterns and, of course, your finished work. You are very talented and your work encourages to me to continue in my knitting knowledge and skill.
> Shirley


You are very welcome. Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## momanna

Feeling so like a dork! Put in and frogged at least 7 times. Came back to KAL after receiving a PM from Stevieland (TY). Well, I then decided to right out the instructions from chart #1. I succeeded!

Sure don't want to write it all out, but I do have this under my belt.

I turned off the TV and concentrated. Will put in a life line now and continue on with chart #2.

I will not let the chart get the best of me. I will persevere. :twisted:


----------



## stevieland

momanna said:


> Feeling so like a dork! Put in and frogged at least 7 times. Came back to KAL after receiving a PM from Stevieland (TY). Well, I then decided to right out the instructions from chart #1. I succeeded!
> 
> Sure don't want to write it all out, but I do have this under my belt.
> 
> I turned off the TV and concentrated. Will put in a life line now and continue on with chart #2.
> 
> I will not let the chart get the best of me. I will persevere. :twisted:


You go, girl!!!!

Welcome back. Like I mentioned in my PM, read about that last 3 pages of this thread and really try to do what everyone says in regards to reading your knitting after every single row. I think once you get used to Chart 1, you'll be able to do chart 2 without the written.

Good luck. We are all here for you.


----------



## Grammy Bert

Thank you! Will look for a 00, 40" Circular. Sounds like
a great idea for a lifeline! Everyone is so helpful.


----------



## DanaKay

momanna said:


> Feeling so like a dork! Put in and frogged at least 7 times. Came back to KAL after receiving a PM from Stevieland (TY). Well, I then decided to right out the instructions from chart #1. I succeeded!
> 
> Sure don't want to write it all out, but I do have this under my belt.
> 
> I turned off the TV and concentrated. Will put in a life line now and continue on with chart #2.
> 
> I will not let the chart get the best of me. I will persevere. :twisted:


The very fact that you could write out a chart, shows you can read a chart :thumbup: 
Bottom line though I think is what ever works best for you.
You will get past this learning curve and have a beautiful shawl to show for your effort, to enjoy year after year.

I found closing off all but the row I am working on works best for me. I have my charts on a magnetic board and use the magnet strips to isolate my work.
A small cookie sheet, cake pan, etc. works. You don't have to buy one unless you wish to. 
I saw roles of magnet tape at Walmart for a little over 3 bucks and is way more then you'll need. Just don't pull the paper backing off. 
Enjoy!


----------



## momanna

I had one of those gizmos years ago. Since I moved 6 years ago, I have no idea where it ended up. (Still can't find the sauce pan I have a lid for, and other stuff  )

I will pick it up again in the AM and work on chart #2.

How many and where are you putting your markers?


----------



## wreni

A quick update on my beginner's progress:

Thanks to Cathy Ann for voicing the same difficulties and solutions I am finding along the way.

I made it through half of chart 2 but I tried to fudge some mis-counts and got deeper and deeper into hot water. My biggest errors was splitting yarn and adding YO's on the PERL side, and trying to compensate for mis-counts by adding extra stitches or putting in extra decreases to make the count right. After the 6th false start I finally had that internal discussion, "one stitch at a time, check the start of each new pattern sequence, Double check that I am not adding extra YO's on the PERL side, and count count and re-count each stitch. Three times I am now counting at the end of each row as I do not trust myself." Finally on start #7 of chart 1 all over again I said to myself (interject serious interpersonal dialogue here) "OK, I am going to do chart one perfectly, without splitting stitches or adding and decreasing to compensate an off-count. And when I do it perfectly and have the life line in place to start Chart 2 I am going to drink that bottle of champagne that I did not drink on New Year's Eve as a celebration." So..., after all that is said I have a perfectly knitted chart one with lifeline in place I will proceed with chart 2 when when I am rested and can bring new eyes to the knitting. I have a feeling that this shawl will be a long project for me and I am telling myself I can't gauge my progress by those knitters who are able to finish the whole project over the course of a few days. One stitch at a time is my new mantra...,


----------



## momanna

Wreni, here's to you and here's to me! I'll share that hootch with you in my dreams.


----------



## DanaKay

momanna said:


> I had one of those gizmos years ago. Since I moved 6 years ago, I have no idea where it ended up. (Still can't find the sauce pan I have a lid for, and other stuff  )
> 
> I will pick it up again in the AM and work on chart #2.
> 
> How many and where are you putting your markers?


I would put a marker 2 stitches in on each end and one on either side of center. If you try to put markers between repeats it can get confusing as some have found out.
If you don't have a problem with remembering the 2 edge stitches each row, then just mark the center stitch. I like to have the center marked personally. It lets me know where I am by feel.


----------



## wreni

Momnana you are a poet. Did you realize that?


----------



## wreni

Dana Thanks. I think I'm ok with those border stitches but I think your advice about the center stitches will be very helpful. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## kac47874

Grammy Bert said:


> Thank you! Will look for a 00, 40" Circular. Sounds like
> a great idea for a lifeline! Everyone is so helpful.


I love this idea! I have one.


----------



## DanaKay

I haven't used a lifeline 'yet' on these shawls, but when I do feel I need a lifeline, I use one of my cables as a lifeline. I put ends on it. Then if I must rip back to it, all I have to do is put the needles on the cable and then rip away and I am ready to start knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Carol (UK)

momanna said:


> Wreni, here's to you and here's to me! I'll share that hootch with you in my dreams.


Momanna and Wren, I am glad to hear that someone else is having similar problems to myself. I have nearly given in a few times after ripping out but have found that the encouragement from KP has spurred me on. I too have found that if you get a metal board and some magnetic strips, you can isolate each row and just concentrate on that small part. I also have a notebook with the rows written down and cross them off as I go along, adding any little notes in my own words which might help me. This is my first introduction into lace knitting and especially charts. It's very frustrating but I'm determined now not to give up as I'm sure anything after this will be easier. :thumbup:


----------



## Northernrobin

wreni..I know that this is much slower than regular knitting, but you will pick up speed with practice..and the good habits of being careful, double checking each repeat, as well as after each row ( I check twice, once for pattern and YOs and the second time, I just look for dropped stitches) will stand you in good stead. When I got to rows 5 and 7 of the chart 3..which you will eventually, I used every trick I had learned. I even marked each repeat with a loose, colorful thread..not knotted or enclosed...just a loose marking. So I could go back and double check that single 12 stitch pattern before going on. The second row with that care was much faster than the first.

There is no room for compensating..although I did it once for a single extra stitch ( looked very closely for the error first)..wonder if that will be an issue when I block. I also have one knit decrease going in the wrong direction that I ignored.


----------



## EqLady

I finally started this yesterday (four times!) and I am almost finished with the first chart. I've never worked from a chart before, but since the wrong side of this is not patterned, I'm not finding it difficult at all. Using fingering yarn and size 5 needles takes some getting used to, though, since I am still working on a shawl using chunky yarn and size 11s! Thanks for the encouragement to work from a chart.


----------



## Grannyof5

I have just spent hours reading all 79 pages and feel I am ready to take the plung. Will need to buy wool to get started. Thanks to Stevieland for making this available and instigating the KAL. I have been very impressed with the encouragement tendered by all. Wish me well and look out for my requests for help. Hope to start later this week.


----------



## Pocahontas

Grannyof5 said:


> I have just spent hours reading all 79 pages and feel I am ready to take the plung. Will need to buy wool to get started. Thanks to Stevieland for making this available and instigating the KAL. I have been very impressed with the encouragement tendered by all. Wish me well and look out for my requests for help. Hope to start later this week.


As you can see from reading this thread you will have answers to your questions right at your fingertips. Just jump right in with any issues you might encounter. I am half way through chart #4, so the end is in sight for me. I started mine on Dec 2 so you can see I didn't get in a big rush to finish. Dee has been an amazing cheerleader. She has my utmost admiration and appreciation for offering her beautiful design to us and for being with us all the way.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter

I have tried to get the PDF and when I press the site it won't take me there to the PDF?


----------



## Northernrobin

I am also on the last chart and have to say that everything that could have gone wrong for me did...here is what just happened...discombobulated by a "playful" cat who had smacked my calcium dispenser about, while I was out walking the dog..I was running all over the room looking for the pills...then I sat down and knit about 20 stitches before I noticed that it was on a purl row! 

Its when one is tinking back that things can get iffy for me, esp with the Yos and decreases. I had to be very aware on that knit row toward the end.. I am now taking a break..after one row..to relax and calm down. It really pays not to rush..but I can concede that its hard to do so..its such a pretty thing to be making the overwhelming temptation is to hurry forward ASAP...do not do this the hurry leads to a lot of frogging for most of us. I think I have about 8 repeats in there and 2 rows is the most I can do at a time before losing my concentration.


----------



## Bethknits79

I think that was my problem at first I was trying to hurry through it to get it done before Christmas. That led to a LOT of frogging for me so now I take my time and make sure I only knit on it when the kids are in bed. Although I am sorely tempted to take it out right now.......... . Also, I had to frog about 50 rows awhile back because I had made a mistake in the "spine" and I knew it was there but I just left it thinking that it wouldn't be that big of a deal. Then I forgot it was there until I stretched out my work after 9 repeats of chart 2 and there it was glaring at me. I couldn't stand it I had to rip it out and redo. So lesson to me, only work when I am sure there will be no serious distractions and lesson number 2 when you know you have made an obvious mistake such as the yo's in the spine don't line up tink back and fix it right away. It would have been so much easier to do it that way than have to rip out and reknit 50 rows!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly

I had finished chart 2a and then counted my stitches. Found I was 2 short on left side. Read my knitting could not find anything, and all my centre and end yos were there, I put the problem down to Gremlins as I do not have cats or dogs. Got a bit upset and then decided to leave it on the dining room table for a week or so. I have just ripped back to the life line after my 7th repeat of chart 2 counted my stitches and I am good to start again - tomorrow morning I think. Still can't send pictures. Are you supposed to see the picture before you send it?


----------



## Northernrobin

kac47874 said:


> Grammy Bert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Will look for a 00, 40" Circular. Sounds like
> a great idea for a lifeline! Everyone is so helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this idea! I have one.
Click to expand...

this should work..but a warning about it..another knitter removed a lifeline, just before noticing a mistake I think she then had to frog out the entire project.(.though Dee has rescued some projects with spray starch..see her note). ..my solution was to not remove lifelines until the last row is knitted..the a circ KN, you will be moving it up with each new placement..this might be a problem...if you have a mistake that you find too late.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Good Morning lovely fellow Ashton KALers. Its 7.22 am in beautiful Melbourne, and I am wondering what on earth I am doing on a Sunday morning tapping away at my keyboard. It is going to be a lovely day but I have a confession to make. Yesterday I went out with a non knitting girlfriend and bought $300.00 worth of yarn!!!!!! I can't believe I did it. Oh and a pair of shoes. These shawls are going to be the bankruptsy of me. I did get some very gorgeous yarns though and had a lovely day out.


----------



## stevieland

sunnybutterfly said:


> Good Morning lovely fellow Ashton KALers. Its 7.22 am in beautiful Melbourne, and I am wondering what on earth I am doing on a Sunday morning tapping away at my keyboard. It is going to be a lovely day but I have a confession to make. Yesterday I went out with a non knitting girlfriend and bought $300.00 worth of yarn!!!!!! I can't believe I did it. Oh and a pair of shoes. These shawls are going to be the bankruptsy of me. I did get some very gorgeous yarns though and had a lovely day out.


WOOOHOOO!!! Now that is a great shopping day. You have to tell us what you got so we can live vicariously through you.

I'm excited now and it's not even my yarn....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn

I started my shawl when this thread started, and I'm now almost half way through chart 4. THAT'S SLOW! I try to knit at least two rows a day -- That's one pattern row with the purl row following. The biggest problem is maintaining concentration, and my eyes getting very tired by looking so hard at my knitting. However, after all of this time, it is getting much easier. I find that if I take a break after two to four rows, I can come back in a while and knit some more. My concentration is definitely getting better!

It just boggles my mind that some of you can knit one of these shawls in just a few days! :shock:


----------



## DanaKay

Sunnybutterfly,
Wow! Outrageously Great Shopping Day!:thumbup:
Oh please do share what scrumptous yarn you aquired on this expedition!
I'll put my yarn down, so I don't drool on it!
Oh yeah, we'll look at the shoes too if you insist! :lol: :lol:
Enjoy!


----------



## DanaKay

CathyAnn said:


> I started my shawl when this thread started, and I'm now almost half way through chart 4. THAT'S SLOW! I try to knit at least two rows a day -- That's one pattern row with the purl row following. The biggest problem is maintaining concentration, and my eyes getting very tired by looking so hard at my knitting. However, after all of this time, it is getting much easier. I find that if I take a break after two to four rows, I can come back in a while and knit some more. My concentration is definitely getting better!
> 
> It just boggles my mind that some of you can knit one of these shawls in just a few days! :shock:


Some have more time, some knit faster, some have more lace experience. Some enjoy the process, some can't wait to have the finished product in their hands.
Knitting is such an individual thing. It is really something how we all share the same obsession all in our own way. 
There is no slow or fast really. There is only what works for you, and you are doing just fine! :thumbup:
I see nothing wrong with savoring the experience of knitting this lovely shawlette.
Enjoy!


----------



## Northernrobin

CathyAnn said:


> I started my shawl when this thread started, and I'm now almost half way through chart 4. THAT'S SLOW! I try to knit at least two rows a day -- That's one pattern row with the purl row following. The biggest problem is maintaining concentration, and my eyes getting very tired by looking so hard at my knitting. However, after all of this time, it is getting much easier. I find that if I take a break after two to four rows, I can come back in a while and knit some more. My concentration is definitely getting better!
> 
> It just boggles my mind that some of you can knit one of these shawls in just a few days! :shock:


me too...there is the concentration..but for me, its my hands..if I do too much they ache..so I do not.


----------



## seamus

Your adventures with Ashton ladies, make very interesting reading. I came to Canada 30 years ago, and whilst in England knitted up a storm. Came to Canada, got married, had two children, then joined some quilter friends. That took up my time until my husband passed away 4 years ago. I have been floating since then. I came to Calgary to live with my daughter at her insistance, but I am now in an apt. with my little dog, and enjoying the peace, but then I got bored, so I decided to go back to knitting. Thus I make more mistakes than you can shake a stick at. I ordered some lace yarn which came yesterday. It was in hanks. I decided to roll one into a ball and get started. I have got a huge pile of yarn vomit. I don't know whether it was originally two ply, but as I try to unravel it, is is a skinny one ply. I decided to go to look for more yarn. Find it but I make more mistakes at trying to order it, and didn't manage to do it. Decided to go and look at Dee's new shawl- can't find it. I still have not started my Ashton shawl. 2 lots of yarn, one in pile of rubbish, and not sure about the other. Try to order- Ha Ha. I think I will go to order it from where I am familiar (after all these years) in England. I so love your shawls, and I think I must be the last person who is still struggling and not started yet. By the way I thought? I was a good knitter. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## EweWho

seamus said:


> I have got a huge pile of yarn vomit. Keep smiling, Ada.


OH, I wish I lived close to you. For some reason I enjoy untangling strings, yarn, anything!


----------



## EweWho

I've got a virus on my other laptop, the one I normally use. I've been the last couple of days backing up data, scanning, downloading tools to clear it, and ignoring my beautiful Ashton! I took a couple of pictures outside in the natural light to show the colors better.


----------



## DanaKay

Ada,
Thanks for the chuckle, though I well know its not one bit funny! I think we have all been in the same position you find yourself at one time or the other.
I have had some messes and sat and put it all back in order many a time. 
For Ashton you may want to use a fingering weight yarn. That is usually 3 to 4 ply here stateside I would feel safe in saying. Patons there in Canada has some nice yarn in that weight. You could also try http://www.knitpicks.com they have nice yarn in that weight also.
Sometimes I think it would be nice to just beam ourselves to where ever we want. That way when someone is having a problem we could in a flash be there to help get it sorted out.


----------



## DanaKay

EweWho,
Seems to be coming along quite nicely. Keep up the good work!:thumbup:


----------



## momanna

Ok, all of you who want to know how I am coming along. I am using the technique of putting large sticky note paper over the rows not in use. Therefore, only seeing the present row. This is working out much better.

I am still making errors, but I am now "reading" the stitches and can find the YO's that I miss.

Just finished chart 2 x2! I'm so proud of myself!

Am putting in life lines on each row 11.


----------



## DanaKay

Momanna,
Way to go! :thumbup:


----------



## wreni

Hey Momanna, I'm limping behind you on second repeat chart 2 row 5. I've 2 lifelines in and the project is starting to "flow" much better. Glad to hear you are hanging in there. Keep us posted!


----------



## wreni

Ewe, your shawl is simply Ewesome! That lovely yarn makes me think of rainbow shaved ice in the summertime with a watering mouthful of sweet citrus. I just want to take a bite out of it! Thanks for posting and keep us updated.


----------



## srossman

I wore mine on New Year's Eve and had strangers comment on how beautiful it is. It is so etherial. Thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Ok back now. Thought I had better do some housework as a kind of pay back for spending so much yesterday. I bought some Noro pure wool. Had to laugh, its Aussie wool sent to Japan who do whatever to it and ship it back to us at an inflated price. Ho hum. Anyway its kind of slubby and very brown and cream etc NOT for shawls but for a jacket for winter. Next I found Rowan kidsilk haze and I also had to have a hank or two or three of misti alpaca (hand painted) these are all for shawls. Your fault Dee. Will take photos of shoes and all when I can find the camera. Actually shoes are just gorgeous and very girly. Anyway I guess I will not be eating for a couple of weeks and I feel very guilty.


----------



## wreni

Send us photos of that yummy yarn Sunny!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Actually, when I take it out and look at it, $300.00 didn't go very far. Because most of it is imported, it is quite pricey. The Rowan yarn is super soft and feather light, and the alpaca is so soft to touch it is almost impossible not to stroke it. Lol. I gotta find my camera.


----------



## Grannyof5

Just found a ball of Heirloom Jigsaw 4ply in my stash so have just completed the first chart. i don't like the colour but I'm sure I can find a home for it, if not good practice. But I was able to get started and so far so good. I'm finding the chart easy to follow so far. About to go the DD to stay the night and look after the kids tomorrow as Jake is unwell. Hate to put the knitting down at this stage - so adictive.


----------



## Typsknits

EweWho your shawl is lovely the colours are quite stunning!


----------



## kac47874

Kiwi_knitter said:


> I have tried to get the PDF and when I press the site it won't take me there to the PDF?


there's a download button right above the picture in the middle of the page. hope this helps


----------



## princesscaj

I am just about to start this shawl. What I have for yarn is Grignasco Merinosilk, It is a lace weight. I am a loose knitter, about what size needle should I be using. I only have a size 2 in a lace needle. Is that size ok or should I get a larger one? I do have plenty of this yarn. I would love some help on this, Haven't done much lace knitting and I don't want to put the work into it and find out I should have used a larger needeld. I can't wait to make this !!


----------



## marimom

Well, it is Sunday morning 7 a.m. here in Tucson, AZ. Hubby and I are going to Palm Desert, Ca. for a week and I AM TAKING ASHTON ALONG. Do you think my d.h. or Demi will care? (I hope you all get the joke) Yes, finally beginning my shawl. I am sure you will hear more from me on these pages now. I have judiciously read each page as it is added to this KAL, copied much of it into my own notes and now it is time to get to work. Wish me luck everyone.


----------



## stevieland

Welcome to everyone new who is starting little Ashton since I last posted. We are glad to have you join us.

_And now, another one of my novel-length posts:_



CathyAnn said:


> I started my shawl when this thread started, and I'm now almost half way through chart 4. THAT'S SLOW! I try to knit at least two rows a day -- That's one pattern row with the purl row following. The biggest problem is maintaining concentration, and my eyes getting very tired by looking so hard at my knitting. However, after all of this time, it is getting much easier. I find that if I take a break after two to four rows, I can come back in a while and knit some more. My concentration is definitely getting better!
> 
> It just boggles my mind that some of you can knit one of these shawls in just a few days! :shock:


I wouldn't say that you are going slowly. You are proceeding at the speed that is correct for someone who is learning something new.

I remember when I was learning to play guitar, before I made a living at it, it would take many weeks to learn and perfect a new piece of music. It took 1000s of hours of practice before I could learn new music quickly and play effortlessly. This is really no different and the good news is that there is no time crunch. You are doing fine!! If you can see improvement, as it seems that you can, then that the best you can ask for. Keep up the good work. Tenacity is the best trait a lace knitter can have.



EweWho said:


> ... I took a couple of pictures outside in the natural light to show the colors better.


That yarn is stunning! Those are great colors. You are going to have a beautiful shawl when you are finished that you will treasure.



seamus said:


> .....I ordered some lace yarn which came yesterday. It was in hanks. I decided to roll one into a ball and get started. I have got a huge pile of yarn vomit. I don't know whether it was originally two ply, but as I try to unravel it, is is a skinny one ply. I decided to go to look for more yarn. Find it but I make more mistakes at trying to order it, and didn't manage to do it. Decided to go and look at Dee's new shawl- can't find it. I still have not started my Ashton shawl. 2 lots of yarn, one in pile of rubbish, and not sure about the other. Try to order- Ha Ha. I think I will go to order it from where I am familiar (after all these years) in England. I so love your shawls, and I think I must be the last person who is still struggling and not started yet. By the way I thought? I was a good knitter. Keep smiling, Ada.


Thanks so much for joining us. I am sorry to hear about your husband. I know that must still be an adjustment daily, but I'm glad you have your dog and your knitting to help a bit. And it sounds like you will be busy enough with untangling that yarn!! Ugh. You have my sympathies. Did you put the hanks on a swift? I got one on ebay for about $25 USD that was very nice and makes it possible to wind hanks without tangles. I find it just about impossible to unwind hanks, particularly of lace yarn, without it. I bought it is as soon as I had a similar problem to your own.

If you type "Wilshire" in the search area of the thread (just to to the top of the page and click where it says "search") you can get to the threads where the shawl is pictured.



momanna said:


> Ok, all of you who want to know how I am coming along. I am using the technique of putting large sticky note paper over the rows not in use. Therefore, only seeing the present row. This is working out much better.
> 
> I am still making errors, but I am now "reading" the stitches and can find the YO's that I miss.
> 
> Just finished chart 2 x2! I'm so proud of myself!
> 
> Am putting in life lines on each row 11.


Good for you! I am glad to hear it is coming along better now. I always use a ruler and cover up the rows above my current row or use the post it notes like you are doing. I'd be lost without that.



DanaKay said:


> I see nothing wrong with savoring the experience of knitting this lovely shawlette.
> Enjoy!


That is a a great way of looking at any lace knitting project you all will create in the future. It's not taking too long, you're just savoring!!!



sunnybutterfly said:


> Actually, when I take it out and look at it, $300.00 didn't go very far. Because most of it is imported, it is quite pricey. The Rowan yarn is super soft and feather light, and the alpaca is so soft to touch it is almost impossible not to stroke it. Lol. I gotta find my camera.


Yeah, when you get the good stuff, it always seems like such a humble pile for the money. But when you start knitting with it, and those beautiful, smooth fibers are running between your fingers, well, you know it was worth every penny! Can't wait to see...

And stop feeling guilty right now, you deserve it!


srossman said:


> I wore mine on New Year's Eve and had strangers comment on how beautiful it is. It is so etherial. Thanks so much for the pattern.


That is so nice to hear. You are welcome!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Well I just got 4 more rows of my shawl done and still have the right amount of stitches. Will be starting the first LACE row of chart 2a tomorrow afternoon when the light is better.


----------



## EweWho

BlueButterfly said:


> Well I just got 4 more rows of my shawl done and still have the right amount of stitches. Will be starting the first LACE row of chart 2a tomorrow afternoon when the light is better.


How exciting!! I'm still on chart 2, doing my 6th time. Would that be 5 repeats, since I did one, then repeated 5 times?? I don't know when I will stop, but am anxious to get this part done and get on with something new. LOL


----------



## BlueButterfly

I did 7 repeats of chart 2 then christmas happened and that is when I had to rip out my first attempt at chart 2a. The last row somehow got a gremlin in it and so I just ripped back to my lifeline after a (Sunday Sermon) laid down the shawl for 2 weeks and now have calmed down enough to start again. - Good luck with yours.


----------



## EqLady

The way the chart is written, you do it only 5X total, not once and then repeat five times.


----------



## DanaKay

princesscaj said:


> I am just about to start this shawl. What I have for yarn is Grignasco Merinosilk, It is a lace weight. I am a loose knitter, about what size needle should I be using. I only have a size 2 in a lace needle. Is that size ok or should I get a larger one? I do have plenty of this yarn. I would love some help on this, Haven't done much lace knitting and I don't want to put the work into it and find out I should have used a larger needeld. I can't wait to make this !!


You may want to go to a size 3/ 3.25 or a 4/ 3.50 needle for your lace weight. I personally am not familiar with that yarn, but unless it is cobweb or gossamer, I'd try the above sizes. 
Best thing to do if you are not sure is do a swatch, soak and block it just as you would your shawl and see how you like the results.


----------



## Brenda19605

I am now working on the first chart of the pattern. I have noticed that with the yarn I am using, the first rows seem to want to almost curl. I am only into row 15 and I can stretch the piece out and "read" my knitting. But I am concerned that the cast-on may be too tight or something else is causing it to "bunch up" a bit. Has anyone else noticed this when beginning to work this pattern?

This is my first lace piece and I am totally new to knitting as of about October 2011. If this will "block out" I will keep going, but if I have to frog it, I don't want to go too much further. Thanks in advance for the help.

Brenda


----------



## Bethknits79

DanaKay said:


> princesscaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just about to start this shawl. What I have for yarn is Grignasco Merinosilk, It is a lace weight. I am a loose knitter, about what size needle should I be using. I only have a size 2 in a lace needle. Is that size ok or should I get a larger one? I do have plenty of this yarn. I would love some help on this, Haven't done much lace knitting and I don't want to put the work into it and find out I should have used a larger needeld. I can't wait to make this !!
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to go to a size 3/ 3.25 or a 4/ 3.50 needle for your lace weight. I personally am not familiar with that yarn, but unless it is cobweb or gossamer, I'd try the above sizes.
> Best thing to do if you are not sure is do a swatch, soak and block it just as you would your shawl and see how you like the results.
Click to expand...

I am also using lace weight yarn for this shawl. I am using a size 5 needle and I am a very tight knitter.


----------



## DanaKay

Brenda19605 said:


> I am now working on the first chart of the pattern. I have noticed that with the yarn I am using, the first rows seem to want to almost curl. I am only into row 15 and I can stretch the piece out and "read" my knitting. But I am concerned that the cast-on may be too tight or something else is causing it to "bunch up" a bit. Has anyone else noticed this when beginning to work this pattern?
> 
> This is my first lace piece and I am totally new to knitting as of about October 2011. If this will "block out" I will keep going, but if I have to frog it, I don't want to go too much further. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Brenda


That's the way it is when you first start, but it will straighten out as you go along and will block out. :thumbup:


----------



## Brenda19605

DanaKay said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am now working on the first chart of the pattern. I have noticed that with the yarn I am using, the first rows seem to want to almost curl. I am only into row 15 and I can stretch the piece out and "read" my knitting. But I am concerned that the cast-on may be too tight or something else is causing it to "bunch up" a bit. Has anyone else noticed this when beginning to work this pattern?
> 
> This is my first lace piece and I am totally new to knitting as of about October 2011. If this will "block out" I will keep going, but if I have to frog it, I don't want to go too much further. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way it is when you first start, but it will straighten out as you go along and will block out. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks DanaKay,

I was hoping you would say it would block out so I don't have to frog.
:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Brenda


----------



## wreni

Hi Brenda, I share your pain, lol!

I am finding this:

I am tensing up because I so want it to be right and have the counts work out that I am seeing m internal tension reflected in the tension of my knitting which grows tighter the more uptight I get.

The solution is to remind myself to relax, get up, move around, breathe some of the presently cold WV air and remind myself that this is supposed to be fun. Then I can see my yarn tension relax a bit (a Good thing) When it becomes Un-fun it is time to put it down and do something else for awhile.

I have company knitting "Ashton". One of my cats, Elwood, has occupied a box half his size next to the chair I am knitting in. Hysterical, yes?


----------



## momanna

Please explain instructions about chart #2. 

As I understand, if I want a longer shawl I should complete chart #2 more than 5X. I was shooting for 9X (I am a plus size goddess). That would mean repeat all 12 rows of the chart 9 complete times, does it not? Or am I missing something?


----------



## CathyAnn

knittingnewbie said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princesscaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just about to start this shawl. What I have for yarn is Grignasco Merinosilk, It is a lace weight. I am a loose knitter, about what size needle should I be using. I only have a size 2 in a lace needle. Is that size ok or should I get a larger one? I do have plenty of this yarn. I would love some help on this, Haven't done much lace knitting and I don't want to put the work into it and find out I should have used a larger needeld. I can't wait to make this !!
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to go to a size 3/ 3.25 or a 4/ 3.50 needle for your lace weight. I personally am not familiar with that yarn, but unless it is cobweb or gossamer, I'd try the above sizes.
> Best thing to do if you are not sure is do a swatch, soak and block it just as you would your shawl and see how you like the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am also using lace weight yarn for this shawl. I am using a size 5 needle and I am a very tight knitter.
Click to expand...

My yarn is also lace weight and I'm using size 5. I think my tension is about average.


----------



## CathyAnn

momanna said:


> Please explain instructions about chart #2.
> 
> As I understand, if I want a longer shawl I should complete chart #2 more than 5X. I was shooting for 9X (I am a plus size goddess). That would mean repeat all 12 rows of the chart 9 complete times, does it not? Or am I missing something?


It means doing chart 2a 9 times. That's what I did because I don't want a skimpy shawl.


----------



## CathyAnn

I have a confession to make. Yesterday, when I turned the shawl to begin row 9 of chart 4, I saw, in row 1, an ssk that I didn't knit properly - didn't pull the yarn through both stitches on the needle so that they were just sitting there unknit! I have no idea how I managed that!

After trying to stifle a groan, to think positively and muster my determination, after having been patting myself on the back that I hadn't had to frog it for a while, I had to pull out the last lifeline and rip it back to the lifeline in the last purl row of chart 3. Thank goodness I had left in the prior lifelines! So, now I am starting chart 4 again -- did rows 1 and 2 last evening. AND, I'm paying special attention to every ssk! :|


----------



## stevieland

momanna said:


> Please explain instructions about chart #2.
> 
> As I understand, if I want a longer shawl I should complete chart #2 more than 5X. I was shooting for 9X (I am a plus size goddess). That would mean repeat all 12 rows of the chart 9 complete times, does it not? Or am I missing something?


You are right exactly!



wreni said:


> ....I have company knitting "Ashton". One of my cats, Elwood, has occupied a box half his size next to the chair I am knitting in. Hysterical, yes?


That is funny, and that is a beautiful kitty.



CathyAnn said:


> I have a confession to make. Yesterday, when I turned the shawl to begin row 9 of chart 4, I saw, in row 1, an ssk that I didn't knit properly - didn't pull the yarn through both stitches on the needle so that they were just sitting there unknit! I have no idea how I managed that!
> 
> After trying to stifle a groan, to think positively and muster my determination, after having been patting myself on the back that I hadn't had to frog it for a while, I had to pull out the last lifeline and rip it back to the lifeline in the last purl row of chart 3. Thank goodness I had left in the prior lifelines! So, now I am starting chart 4 again -- did rows 1 and 2 last evening. AND, I'm paying special attention to every ssk! :|


Good for you. The thing about making mistakes like that is that you don't usually do it a second time! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Thanks for trying to make me feel a little better Dee. I know what you mean about the quality and feel of the yarn, very beautiful but oh boy did I have a bout of buyer remorse. Trying very hard to get over it. You see, I will be unemployed at the end of March and I consider it a very silly thing (now) to have done. I should have felt that way on Saturday in the yarn shop, lol.


----------



## EweWho

sunnybutterfly said:


> Thanks for trying to make me feel a little better Dee. I know what you mean about the quality and feel of the yarn, very beautiful but oh boy did I have a bout of buyer remorse. Trying very hard to get over it. You see, I will be unemployed at the end of March and I consider it a very silly thing (now) to have done. I should have felt that way on Saturday in the yarn shop, lol.


Well, you never know what the future holds. The way I look at it, you are able to pay for the yarn now, so it's good that you bought it! You may not be able to afford it in April. LOL

I look around my house at all the wonderful stuff we bought when my husband was alive and working at jobs that paid quite well. He left me with the best sewing machine, knitting supplies, and set of pans that money can buy. I have a very nice large screen television and Bose system. He enjoyed the best because you would never be disappointed in it. He is gone and I could never afford this stuff on my fixed income, so I am blessed to have it. Most of it will last me the rest of my life, so it was a good bargain.

Will you be retiring, or looking for other work? If you are retiring, you will have more time to use all your gorgeous yarn!


----------



## EweWho

stevieland said:


> momanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain instructions about chart #2.
> 
> As I understand, if I want a longer shawl I should complete chart #2 more than 5X. I was shooting for 9X (I am a plus size goddess). That would mean repeat all 12 rows of the chart 9 complete times, does it not? Or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> You are right exactly!
Click to expand...

Just want to clarify that it is chart 2, not chart 2a that is repeated? I thought I saw somewhere that someone said they repeated 2a. I want to make sure I am repeating the right one! Thanks!


----------



## juliacraftylady666

sunnybutterfly said:


> Actually, when I take it out and look at it, $300.00 didn't go very far. Because most of it is imported, it is quite pricey. The Rowan yarn is super soft and feather light, and the alpaca is so soft to touch it is almost impossible not to stroke it. Lol. I gotta find my camera.


Please dont allow guilt to spoil youre fun,as women and mum;s we are too put others needs first,its hard to learn to be a bit selfish,selfish can be a good trait too,if you didnt take money that was desperatly needed,then enjoy enjoy,if one of youre close friends did it you would be,be youre own friend and enjoy!


----------



## wreni

OK, posted is a close up of 3 days of knitting, frogging the whole project 7 times, learning a lot about lace and myself and am going to give it a rest for the rest of this evening. 3 lifelines in place and life is good! Funny kitty story emerging: Elwood is fascinated with the knitting and watches me closely like he is trying to comprehend what I am doing. Over the last 3 days he has taken to unravelling the toilet paper roll, (now 3 times), something he has never done before. I think that is his way of "knitting".


----------



## momanna

CathyAnn said:


> momanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain instructions about chart #2.
> 
> As I understand, if I want a longer shawl I should complete chart #2 more than 5X. I was shooting for 9X (I am a plus size goddess). That would mean repeat all 12 rows of the chart 9 complete times, does it not? Or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> It means doing chart 2a 9 times. That's what I did because I don't want a skimpy shawl.
Click to expand...

I thought it meant doing chart #2 9X. Well, I will re-read the instructions. Thank you


----------



## BlueButterfly

I think there is a message somewhere way back that you could make as many repeats of chart 2 as you want but the other charts are only done as many times as they are marked in the pattern print out.


----------



## momanna

I believe that is correct. Dee answered the same. Thank you.


----------



## stevieland

momanna said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain instructions about chart #2.
> 
> As I understand, if I want a longer shawl I should complete chart #2 more than 5X. I was shooting for 9X (I am a plus size goddess). That would mean repeat all 12 rows of the chart 9 complete times, does it not? Or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> It means doing chart 2a 9 times. That's what I did because I don't want a skimpy shawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it meant doing chart #2 9X. Well, I will re-read the instructions. Thank you
Click to expand...

It does mean doing chart 2 as many times as you like. I think she just put "a" by accident. 9x would be fine.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Thank you Regina and Julia. I do agree with you, in principal, and yes, if someone else did I would say exactly the same as you. No, not retiring, single woman with a mortage, may never be able to retire. As I get older though, it is harder and harder to find jobs. This job is a maternity leave contract and will finish in March. Part of me so wants to quit work but the other part needs the money. Catch 22?


----------



## DanaKay

I ordered more blocking pads. They should arrive sometime this week. 
Then I can get my 2nd Ashton blocked. This one I did 7 repeats of chart 2 and Joann's Sensations Bamboo & Ewe yarn with size 5 needles, the sock yarn being a fingering weight yarn. There is 2.12 ozs./ 262 yards/ 240 meters/ 60gms so says the label and is (1) super fine. I used 2 full skeins and had to use a third skein to knit the last two rows and cast off. so maybe 550 or so yards total. I will post a picture when she is blocked.

While I've been waiting for the blocking pads, I've taken out what I had knit of Elizabeth to ball the yarn off the cone. 

I have Elizabeth back to where she was(second repeat of chart 2). Edwina sits patiently ready to start the 4th repeat of chart 2, while I balled the yarn for Wilshire. Started Wilshire and am about half way through chart 2.

So at the moment I have 3 shawls underway. One in Alpaca Lace, one in Shetland Supreme Lace, and one in Merino wool lace. All are 2 ply lace weight yarns. I have been thinking that perhaps they will all be completed at about the same time!
This evening I am going to work on getting all three to chart 3........maybe!


----------



## CathyAnn

momanna said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain instructions about chart #2.
> 
> As I understand, if I want a longer shawl I should complete chart #2 more than 5X. I was shooting for 9X (I am a plus size goddess). That would mean repeat all 12 rows of the chart 9 complete times, does it not? Or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> It means doing chart 2a 9 times. That's what I did because I don't want a skimpy shawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it meant doing chart #2 9X. Well, I will re-read the instructions. Thank you
Click to expand...

You're right! It's chart 2!!! I think my head has turned to mush. :roll:

In today's Sunday paper, there is a KMart ad that has Foam Flooring on sale: $12.99 for a 6-pack of interlocking squares -- 24 square feet -- in primary colors or gray. Before Christmas, they were on sale, and I purchased the primary colors set. They work perfectly for blocking and are A LOT cheaper than mail order from anywhere that I could find.


----------



## beadness

Has anyone given thought to what shawl they will knit next. I'm guessing others, like myself have been bitten by the bug. Any ideas on the most usable scarves, although I guess that depends on what the weather is like where we all live.

Dee, what would you suggest for the next shawl, difficulty-wise. Unless, of course, we all choose to knit another one of these.


----------



## vtblume

I want to play too! This is a first KAL for me, and I have been reading all the posts while I tried to get my other projects finished up so I could join the fun. Although I still have some birthday gifts to finish, I couldn't wait any longer, just had to get started on this before everyone else finishes. I have had the yarn waiting since the beginning(Ella Rae lace multi in shades of green, brown and dark gold). It was a clearance bin find the very day that this KAL began. Destiny?

This will be my second shawl, although the first one is a very simple one(Holden Shawl) that I knit this summer but never blocked until this week. (Amazing difference between the before and after! It went from a light blue squishy blob to a very sleek elegant wrap in just a few hours.)This is my first time using charts with no written instructions, but I am not finding it difficult yet... I have currently completed the first chart section.

Thanks to all who have posted questions, answers, and photos for me to read and look at while I anxiously waited to be able to begin my own. Leila


----------



## stevieland

beadness said:


> Has anyone given thought to what shawl they will knit next. I'm guessing others, like myself have been bitten by the bug. Any ideas on the most usable scarves, although I guess that depends on what the weather is like where we all live.
> 
> Dee, what would you suggest for the next shawl, difficulty-wise. Unless, of course, we all choose to knit another one of these.


It's funny you ask. I've been thinking about what the next design should be for you all that finished the Ashton and wanted to go on to another lace challenge.

I will be designing another slightly harder than Ashton shawl in the next month for that very reason. Maybe something lacier in the shawl body. Do you all think you'd like to stay with a triangular shawl or do a wrap?

Also, I will look through patterns I knit a while back and see if I can suggest anything in the meantime.



vtblume said:


> I want to play too! This is a first KAL for me, and I have been reading all the posts while I tried to get my other projects finished up so I could join the fun. Although I still have some birthday gifts to finish, I couldn't wait any longer, just had to get started on this before everyone else finishes. I have had the yarn waiting since the beginning(Ella Rae lace multi in shades of green, brown and dark gold). It was a clearance bin find the very day that this KAL began. Destiny?
> 
> This will be my second shawl, although the first one is a very simple one(Holden Shawl) that I knit this summer but never blocked until this week. (Amazing difference between the before and after! It went from a light blue squishy blob to a very sleek elegant wrap in just a few hours.)This is my first time using charts with no written instructions, but I am not finding it difficult yet... I have currently completed the first chart section.
> 
> Thanks to all who have posted questions, answers, and photos for me to read and look at while I anxiously waited to be able to begin my own. Leila


Welcome! I am glad you joined us and that you are moving right along with the charts.


----------



## SandyC

DanaKay said:


> I ordered more blocking pads. They should arrive sometime this week.
> Then I can get my 2nd Ashton blocked. This one I did 7 repeats of chart 2 and Joann's Sensations Bamboo & Ewe yarn with size 5 needles, the sock yarn being a fingering weight yarn. There is 2.12 ozs./ 262 yards/ 240 meters/ 60gms so says the label and is (1) super fine. I used 2 full skeins and had to use a third skein to knit the last two rows and cast off. so maybe 550 or so yards total. I will post a picture when she is blocked.
> 
> While I've been waiting for the blocking pads, I've taken out what I had knit of Elizabeth to ball the yarn off the cone.
> 
> I have Elizabeth back to where she was(second repeat of chart 2). Edwina sits patiently ready to start the 4th repeat of chart 2, while I balled the yarn for Wilshire. Started Wilshire and am about half way through chart 2.
> 
> So at the moment I have 3 shawls underway. One in Alpaca Lace, one in Shetland Supreme Lace, and one in Merino wool lace. All are 2 ply lace weight yarns. I have been thinking that perhaps they will all be completed at about the same time!
> This evening I am going to work on getting all three to chart 3........maybe!


May I ask where you ordered your blocking pads? and how many do you need to block the Ashton? do you get the wire at the same place?


----------



## mamared1949

Dee,
I am up for another shawl a little more difficult , so count me in. I am currently doing my third Ashton! I really enjoy but I am up for another challenge


----------



## CathyAnn

I want to knit the Wilshire next, unless you think something else would be better at my novice stage of lace knitting skills. I would be happy with anything you designed, Dee. Count me in! :thumbup:


----------



## beadness

Do you think you could give us estimates on how much yarn we would need for the other shawls. I noticed that most of those are knit with lace weight, not fingering weight. I also see that you like the drape of merino and silk. Any thoughts on the best value for the most beautiful yarns would be appreciated.


----------



## DanaKay

May I ask where you ordered your blocking pads? and how many do you need to block the Ashton? do you get the wire at the same place?[/quote]

I ordered from Knitpicks. I purchased pads and wires a good while ago, when I blocked my first Ashton (made to pattern as written), I ran out of room with just the one pack of pads, so ordered another and hope that will be enough. They have free shipping on 50 dollar and above orders.
If not for this little dog here, I would just use towels and my bed mattress, but he fashions himself a bed dweller and just has to snuggle in under the covering made or no. He cries and whines so if I don't leave a place he can get in under. I think he thinks it is his den!


----------



## DanaKay

Dee,
I would like something in the Faroese style. I am not much one for wraps,if what you mean by wrap is retangular.


----------



## birdoffire

I am on the 6th repeat of chart 2. I am thinking about doing 7 because I am using lace yarn from my stash. I can't wait until I get it finished and give it to my sister. Then I can make mine, then my other sister's, then Mom's...lol
(Mom usually gets hers first)
Thank you very much for sharing the pattern


----------



## Deeknits

I would love to do a wrap. I do plan to do Edwina and Elizabeth but sort of feel like I need something inbetween skill-wise.


----------



## AJP

Good luck as you proceed with a wonderful, very worth it shawlette!!


Grannyof5 said:


> I have just spent hours reading all 79 pages and feel I am ready to take the plung. Will need to buy wool to get started. Thanks to Stevieland for making this available and instigating the KAL. I have been very impressed with the encouragement tendered by all. Wish me well and look out for my requests for help. Hope to start later this week.


----------



## Bethknits79

Dee I would LOVE to do another project with you all. A wrap would be lovely! On a side note I think I have made my YO's wrong!!! I am done with 9 repeats of chart 2 and I am NOT ripping the whole thing out to redo the YO's. I have been putting the yarn in front like I'm going to purl and then just wrapping the yarn that way and knitting like normal on the next stitch. I think I should have been wrapping the yarn the other way and my YO holes are going to be huge once blocked but I'm going to leave it the way it is and hope it doesn't look too bad. I'm going to finish the shawl doing the YO's all the same way so at least it will look uniform. What do you think Dee will it look funny with my YO holes so big? Also, I want to confirm that if I did 9 repeats of chart 2 then the blue shaded stitches on chart 2a will be done 10x's?


----------



## Sharonknits

I agree! I don't like the bunching at the neck of a straight triangular shawl. Something with more shaping would be great!



DanaKay said:


> Dee,
> I would like something in the Faroese style. I am not much one for wraps,if what you mean by wrap is retangular.


----------



## EqLady

That is how you do yarn overs. Or, I'm doing them wrong, too! For me, the key is not to let the yarn over get too loose.


----------



## momanna

I think I will make the Ashton again in another colorway. Got to get a hold on the graph stuff before i venture to another shawl name.


----------



## CathyAnn

That's how I do YO's too! -- bring the yarn forward as if to purl, and then knit the next stitch.


----------



## marimom

I would like to to do a scarf because I like the way a scarf drapes. You can do so many things with it. Have you ever posted a scarf and, if so, is it still available?
First day of vacation and I have 6 rows done of chart 1. I totally understand it which makes me feel real good. Now I just need more time but I have to do what dh wants also. All will be well.



beadness said:


> Has anyone given thought to what shawl they will knit next. I'm guessing others, like myself have been bitten by the bug. Any ideas on the most usable scarves, although I guess that depends on what the weather is like where we all live.
> 
> Dee, what would you suggest for the next shawl, difficulty-wise. Unless, of course, we all choose to knit another one of these.


----------



## agnescr

Have had to put my latest Ashton aside as with weather turning cold there has been requests for mitts,when am finished will return to Ashton,as to my next shawl it will be either Edwina or Wilshire then on to Elizabeth.........what is after that Dee?


----------



## DanaKay

knittingnewbie said:


> Dee I would LOVE to do another project with you all. A wrap would be lovely! On a side note I think I have made my YO's wrong!!! I am done with 9 repeats of chart 2 and I am NOT ripping the whole thing out to redo the YO's. I have been putting the yarn in front like I'm going to purl and then just wrapping the yarn that way and knitting like normal on the next stitch. I think I should have been wrapping the yarn the other way and my YO holes are going to be huge once blocked but I'm going to leave it the way it is and hope it doesn't look too bad. I'm going to finish the shawl doing the YO's all the same way so at least it will look uniform. What do you think Dee will it look funny with my YO holes so big? Also, I want to confirm that if I did 9 repeats of chart 2 then the blue shaded stitches on chart 2a will be done 10x's?


I think you will find that you will have a much more open shawl because I believe you said that you are using a lace weight instead of the fingering weight the shawlette called for, and are using a size 5/ 3.75mm needle as opposed to dropping down a size or two to compensate for the yarn difference.
There is nothing wrong with any of that, I assure you, but you will end up with a much more open (lacier) shawl, so your YO's will be bigger.
The thinner the yarn, the larger the needle, the more lacey effect you achieve on blocking.
Just depends on the effect you desire. :thumbup: 
Hope that helps.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

As I have been bitten by the lace shawl bug in a big way, I too would love to diversify a little and have been downloading wraps, and elegant scarves and such from the internet. I am getting quite a collection but Dee's patterns are the easiest I have seen for chart knitting. so if she would care to do something, I'm in.


----------



## stevieland

knittingnewbie said:


> Dee I would LOVE to do another project with you all. A wrap would be lovely! On a side note I think I have made my YO's wrong!!! Also, I want to confirm that if I did 9 repeats of chart 2 then the blue shaded stitches on chart 2a will be done 10x's?


I'm not sure if I'm understanding you. To do the yarn over with most knitting styles, you would just bring the yarn in front as if to purl and then proceed to knit (or ssk, or k2tog, etc.) by inserting your right needle into the front leg of the next stitch. The YO automatically happens because of wrapping the knit stitch with the yarn coming from the front instead of the back like is usual.

That seems to be what you are describing. If so, you are fine. So is that what you are doing? Or are you wrapping it again?

Yes, chart 2a 10x.



Sharonknits said:


> I agree! I don't like the bunching at the neck of a straight triangular shawl. Something with more shaping would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee,
> I would like something in the Faroese style. I am not much one for wraps,if what you mean by wrap is retangular.
Click to expand...

I wear my triangular shawls like big scarves most the time, wrapped around my neck with the tip pointing down in front or off to the side. I am sporting quite a lovely one right now, not of my own design, but one called "Sonnet" that you can find on Ravelry. My plum version that I am wearing is pictured on the pattern page. I just love this thing! This shawl is about 78" long and is huge but still looks very cool as a scarf.

I like the fact that triangular shawls, whether the traditional shape or a more elongated/crescent shape, can be worn in a lot of different ways. 
I probably would not design a Faroese shape for that reason, since those would not be appropriate to wear as a scarf and so to me they are not as versatile since they can only be worn the traditional way. Sorry about that.



marimom said:


> I would like to to do a scarf because I like the way a scarf drapes. You can do so many things with it. Have you ever posted a scarf and, if so, is it still available?


I only have triangular shawl patterns right now. I've only been designing for less than a year, so I don't have too many yet.... as I've said before, you all knit too fast and I've really got to catch up.

It seems quite a few of you would like a wrap. So let me starting thinking about that.



agnescr said:


> Have had to put my latest Ashton aside as with weather turning cold there has been requests for mitts,when am finished will return to Ashton,as to my next shawl it will be either Edwina or Wilshire then on to Elizabeth.........what is after that Dee?


I do have a new one (another triangle!) coming out in about a month though... just blocked the first version last night. It takes a while to finalize the pattern and proof, etc.



beadness said:


> Do you think you could give us estimates on how much yarn we would need for the other shawls. I noticed that most of those are knit with lace weight, not fingering weight. I also see that you like the drape of merino and silk. Any thoughts on the best value for the most beautiful yarns would be appreciated.


Most of the other shawls average between 800 and 900 yards of lace weight. I used heavy lace weight on a couple, and regular lace weight on the others. I did Elizabeth in both weights of lace. My new shawl that I will be publishing in about a month will be for fingering weight.

I love the Zephyr 2/18 lace weight. I've mentioned that quite a bit and I'm sure you all are sick of hearing about it! But I do think you get the best bang for the buck with that yarn. It is a joy to handle, and the resulting shawl is drapey, shimmery with excellent stitch definition. Enough for my shawls will set you back about $30 give or take. I also buy hand dyed yarn from Etsy.com. My favorite right now is from Black Sheep Dyeworks. She dyes, you guess it, white Zephyr, among other fibers, and it is fabulous. Maybe a bit more expensive. Miss Babs Yasmin is a really lovely lace weight, but I seem to recall it was over $40 a skein, but there was a lot of yardage.

I am using Madelinetosh Merino Light, a one ply fingering weight, for my next design. That is some really beautiful yarn, with really fine dyeing. Very artisan looking.


----------



## funthreads623

An update on my third Ashton shawl; actually, it was started first, before the explosion of color that came with the "two-at-once" Ashtons. It is now on the blocking board drying. I used Elann's Baby Silk in "Lotus Blossom" and used 7 skeins. I did chart 2 nine times, so it is quite a bit bigger than the other two. I will measure it and post with a picture tomorrow.
Someone asked what we were doing next: I am back on the Fiddlesticks "Peacock Shawl" in Sea Silk, and one of my own designs on another one...gotta keep the needles busy!
Thanks again Dee for a great design!


----------



## Deeknits

SunsetKnitting said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some red lace yarn but can't make up my mind which one to use it for!
> 
> 
> 
> What about this one? Perfect for red yarn...Simple pattern, but really beautiful result..
Click to expand...

Ooh...I like that one...thanks!


----------



## Brenda19605

Most of the other shawls average between 800 and 900 yards of lace weight. I used heavy lace weight on a couple, and regular lace weight on the others. I did Elizabeth in both weights of lace. My new shawl that I will be publishing in about a month will be for fingering weight.

I love the Zephyr 2/18 lace weight. I've mentioned that quite a bit and I'm sure you all are sick of hearing about it! But I do think you get the best bang for the buck with that yarn. It is a joy to handle, and the resulting shawl is drapey, shimmery with excellent stitch definition. Enough for my shawls will set you back about $30 give or take. I also buy hand dyed yarn from Etsy.com. My favorite right now is from Black Sheep Dyeworks. She dyes, you guess it, white Zephyr, among other fibers, and it is fabulous. Maybe a bit more expensive. Miss Babs Yasmin is a really lovely lace weight, but I seem to recall it was over $40 a skein, but there was a lot of yardage.

I am using Madelinetosh Merino Light, a one ply fingering weight, for my next design. That is some really beautiful yarn, with really fine dyeing. Very artisan looking.[/quote]

Dee, can you teach me the meaning of the 2 different numbers listed in yarn descriptions. For instance, you mention, "Zephyr 2/18 lace weight." I assume the 2 in 2/18 means 2 plies to make up the yarn. I have no clue what the 18 means. Can you please enlighten me?

Also, in doing a search for the Zephyr yarns, I seem to notice it is most often sold by the ounce at approximately $5 an ounce for a custom wound cone of yarn. Is that the usual way to purchase this particular yarn?

While I have just recently started a business to sell hand crocheted and knitted items, as well as beaded items, the funds I have to use to purchase yarn is still very limited. While I look at the wonderful yarns being suggested to use for these patterns, I do realize that my fixed income has not allowed discretionary money enough to afford such investments. I also realize that I cannot use most of the yarns suggested at the prices I see ($18+ per skein) in my business and still keep the price of my products geared to those of the middle income bracket. These yarns are nice for me to dream of, and perhaps one day use to make something for myself, but I will have to gain much self esteem to feel I am worthy of such an investment. For me, for now, I have to say my purchases will be on the "cheap" side through sites like Yarn-Paradise. I just can't go much over $6 plus shipping for 50 grams of fingering yarn. I do think it is wonderful for those of you who can and do afford the more expensive yarns. May your blessings continue.

Brenda


----------



## marimom

I am stuck on row 15 of chart 1. It has a number 15 ub the center. What does it and all of the other rows going up chart 1 mean? Thanx.


----------



## Deeknits

CathyAnn said:


> Here's some suggestions per my own experience in knitting the Ashton, errors I made and what I did to stop making them (this is my first attempt at knitting lace). LOOK at each stitch as I form it so that I don't split the yarn as I knit, so that I don't accidentally knit two stitches together (sometimes I find when I push the stitches towards to point of the left needle, I push too hard and a couple of stitches will pile on each other, especially where there are yarnovers.
> 
> As I knit a pattern row, I whisper to myself the stitch I'm forming and try to remember the repeat sequence as I go, often verifying with the chart that I'm not goofing up (got a lot easier as I've progressed through the charts). When I'm purling back, I repeat the pattern sequence in reverse order as I purl each stitch.
> 
> In both odd and even rows, I make sure my stitches are lining up with the last pattern row, and put in a lifeline after about every sixth row. After a row of a particularly difficult stitch sequence, I put in a lifeline on the following purl row because, if I have to rip it out, I don't want to rip out that difficult row and have to go through all that again!
> 
> Needless to say, sometimes I only get two rows done in a day before my eyes want to cross and my brain to freeze up. However, as I'm becoming more accustomed to knitting this shawl, I find it's getting easier, and I'm able to knit more rows than two or four before I get tired. If I try to knit on the shawl when I'm the least bit tired... well, I can count on making a mistake. For me, total concentration is required! :shock: The "bug-eyed" smilie is supposed to be "shock", but for me, it represents my eyes glazing over! LOL
> 
> When I first started the shawl, I ripped out several times -- at the very beginning, about 4-5 times before I ever got to the first chart! After I knit through the second repeat of chart 2, I dropped the center stitch, had a "rats nest" and had to rip out!
> 
> The basic approach for me in this project is to be very methodical every step of the way, and not allow any distractions. If anyone says something to me while I'm working on the shawl, I totally ignore them until the end of the row; however, I announce that I'm starting to knit on the shawl, and I'm rarely bothered.
> 
> One last thing -- I have clip-on magnifying lenses that clip onto my glasses, and if I've made a mistake, I can see every stitch clearly and fix the problem by tinking back. The lenses were purchased from JoAnn's a couple of months ago. I try to knit in daylight by a window, and sometimes will turn on my OttLite too so that there are no shadows in my knitting.
> 
> I hope some of this may be of help to you. As the saying goes, "No pain, no gain." I've had my share of "pain", and now I'm starting to see the gain! I'm really enjoying this! :thumbup:
> 
> On thing more -- this is a tip I read somewhere on this thread -- I'm using post-it-notes to blank out the rows of the chart I'm not currently working on. That has made a huge difference!!! My eyes are not roaming around to find my place!


Ditto everything CathyAnn said! When I use a Post-It to mark my place on the chart, I place it so the stitches above my row to be worked is blocked so I don't even see them. The rows below that I've already worked are visible so I can double check the stitches below to make sure everything is lining up properly.


----------



## Deeknits

marimom said:


> I am stuck on row 15 of chart 1. It has a number 15 ub the center. What does it and all of the other rows going up chart 1 mean? Thanx.


Those numbers up the center just mean that there's 15 (or however many) knit stitches in between the pattern stitches. Dee does that so we don't spend so much time counting those plain squares!


----------



## stevieland

Brenda19605 said:


> While I have just recently started a business to sell hand crocheted and knitted items, as well as beaded items, the funds I have to use to purchase yarn is still very limited. While I look at the wonderful yarns being suggested to use for these patterns, I do realize that my fixed income has not allowed discretionary money enough to afford such investments. I also realize that I cannot use most of the yarns suggested at the prices I see ($18+ per skein) in my business and still keep the price of my products geared to those of the middle income bracket. These yarns are nice for me to dream of, and perhaps one day use to make something for myself, but I will have to gain much self esteem to feel I am worthy of such an investment. For me, for now, I have to say my purchases will be on the "cheap" side through sites like Yarn-Paradise. I just can't go much over $6 plus shipping for 50 grams of fingering yarn. I do think it is wonderful for those of you who can and do afford the more expensive yarns. May your blessings continue.
> 
> Brenda


Brenda, check out this website, as it gives good descriptions of the different numeric categories of yarn weights.

http://www.knitgrrl.com/?p=508

Zephyr is sold either by the skein, which is 630 yards, or by the cone, which is quite large and you'd have to look into that on any website that carries the yarn. You can google it and find quite a few. If you are going to make multiple items, you will find that it is a lot less expensive that way. I would not use the same color again myself, so I just buy the skeins.

I remember you saying that you had just started knitting recently. You may already be aware of this, but if not, I would like to mention that if you are starting a business selling hand knitted items, you will want to make sure that you are only selling items made from your own designs or ones that are not copyrighted.

Most patterns are copyrighted these days. For example, if you look at the copyright info on that last page of this Ashton pattern, which is similar to most others I've seen, it says "This pattern is for personal use only.... please do not sell items made from this pattern." I spent many 100s of hours learning to design these shawls (and many more with each design and pattern production) so I could sell my own work out of respect for the designers who had specific copyright info on their patterns, which was most every pattern I own. (The good news is that I learned it well enough to now have my own patterns, which was an even nicer outcome because it allowed me to meet all you wonderful KPers!)

This is all done on the honor system, of course, so please make sure to check the pattern first in order to respect the designer's wishes in this regard and you will be good to go. And I wish you the best of luck with your endeavor!


----------



## Brenda19605

stevieland said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I have just recently started a business to sell hand crocheted and knitted items, as well as beaded items, the funds I have to use to purchase yarn is still very limited. While I look at the wonderful yarns being suggested to use for these patterns, I do realize that my fixed income has not allowed discretionary money enough to afford such investments. I also realize that I cannot use most of the yarns suggested at the prices I see ($18+ per skein) in my business and still keep the price of my products geared to those of the middle income bracket. These yarns are nice for me to dream of, and perhaps one day use to make something for myself, but I will have to gain much self esteem to feel I am worthy of such an investment. For me, for now, I have to say my purchases will be on the "cheap" side through sites like Yarn-Paradise. I just can't go much over $6 plus shipping for 50 grams of fingering yarn. I do think it is wonderful for those of you who can and do afford the more expensive yarns. May your blessings continue.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dee, I totally respect copyrights as I design many of my own beading patterns. It is because of copyrights that most all of the items I make to sell are made from my own designs or from vintage patterns of the 1920-1940's. Many patterns from those eras do not have the restriction of selling items produced from the patterns. AND, I do not reproduce patterns, or sell patterns, except to copy a page or chart on which I can mark while working the pattern, so not to mar the original copy. You will see over time that I sell very "generic" items and for that very reason.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the yarn.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> Brenda, check out this website, as it gives good descriptions of the different numeric categories of yarn weights.
> 
> http://www.knitgrrl.com/?p=508
> 
> Zephyr is sold either by the skein, which is 630 yards, or by the cone, which is quite large and you'd have to look into that on any website that carries the yarn. You can google it and find quite a few. If you are going to make multiple items, you will find that it is a lot less expensive that way. I would not use the same color again myself, so I just buy the skeins.
> 
> I remember you saying that you had just started knitting recently. You may already be aware of this, but if not, I would like to mention that if you are starting a business selling hand knitted items, you will want to make sure that you are only selling items made from your own designs or ones that are not copyrighted.
> 
> Most patterns are copyrighted these days. For example, if you look at the copyright info on that last page of this Ashton pattern, which is similar to most others I've seen, it says "This pattern is for personal use only.... please do not sell items made from this pattern." I spent many 100s of hours learning to design these shawls (and many more with each design and pattern production) so I could sell my own work out of respect for the designers who had specific copyright info on their patterns, which was most every pattern I own. 9The good news is that I learned it well enough to now have my own patterns, which was an even nicer outcome because it allowed me to meet all you wonderful KPers!0
> 
> This is all done on the honor system, of course, so please make sure to check the pattern first in order to respect the designer's wishes in this regard and you will be good to go. And I wish you the best of luck with your endeavor!
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

Brenda: Good for you! I was thinking that vintage patterns would be a good solution. I only brought it up because you would be surprised at how many people are unaware of copyright issues. I hope you were not offended. 

You do know about KnitPicks, right? Because their yarn is really nicely priced and you can get 100 grams of lace weight for about $12. I've used it and like it very much.

I tried to check out your website but the link does not work. I'd love to see your bead work.


----------



## seamus

Regarding lace weight yarn. I ordered some lace weight yarn and it came in a shank. I started to wind it into a ball, and everything went wrong. I have had to cut it in pieces because I could not unravel, and it tied itself in a lot of places as well. I still haven't got the hank sorted out. Also I can't tell, so am not sure, whether it is single ply or two ply. Being fairly new here, I wonder how you ladies wind your hanks without problems. I will mention that I don't have any spare hands around to hold it for me. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## Brenda19605

Hey Dee,

Thanks for the heads up about Knit Picks and the quality of the yarn. I just ordered 7 skeins from there this week. I can't wait to get it.

As for the link to my website, I don't know the problem. Try to get there by going through here. This works for me, but I am currently in the process of resizing pics of new beading, so not much up now.

http://www.suzyquecreations.com/

Thanks a bunch for all of your help. And no offense taken. Copyrights should always be discussed and promoted.

Brenda



stevieland said:


> Brenda: Good for you! I was thinking that vintage patterns would be a good solution. I only brought it up because you would be surprised at how many people are unaware of copyright issues. I hope you were not offended.
> 
> You do know about KnitPicks, right? Because their yarn is really nicely priced and you can get 100 grams of lace weight for about $12. I've used it and like it very much.
> 
> I tried to check out your website but the link does not work. I'd love to see your bead work.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Ada - I use a chair back or 2 chair backs (back to back) depending on the size of the hank. Some people hve purchased a "swiffer" (I think that is what they call it) which is adjustable . If the hank has been tied in 2 or even 4 places you should not untie it until you have it on the swiffer or the chair back(s). When you start winding it into a ball be gentle with the fine yarn and do not try doing a fast job of it. That way if you get any foul ups with the yarn it will be a bit easier to sort it out. Hope this helps and hope someone else has the right name for the "Swiffer". 

I also use a ball winder after that to wind it up in a neat centre pull ball - unless you have large hanks - then I would just leave it in a round ball.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BlueButterfly

OOPs - I meant Seamus - Sorry


----------



## Brenda19605

Okay folks, 

So I made it very carefully to the end of the first chart finally. I counted the stitches. 59 Stitches. Just exactly what the pattern tells me I should have. So I put a lifeline in on the purl row after row 25 (which would be row 26 or 0, whichever way you count it). Still exactly, 59 stitches. Yes.

So, the first "knitting" row of chart 2 is simple right? Knit 2, YO, knit 27, YO, Knit 1, YO, knit 27, YO, knit 2. Do you think I could get that done without a problem? Well, my count was off and for the life of me, I could not find the mistake. And being the perfectionist I am, I could not just add a stitch somewhere. I just had to frog back. 

Thank God for lifelines. I tried tinking and found that more difficult than frogging being that I'm using very fuzzy yarn. So frogging I have gone. 

And now to begin chart 2 again. Fortunately my mistake was only on the first row of chart 2. At this rate, my friend may get this shawl by next winter, if she is lucky. But the process is fun anyway.

Brenda


----------



## wreni

Hi Brenda,

I am so happy to see you here and thriving on this divine shawl. I am on the 4th repeat of chart 2 and it is getting easier; I can see my knitting loosening up because I am less tense. I'm putting in lifelines at the start of every repeat and they have saved my life at least once today. So knit on, intrepid one and keep us posted.


----------



## EweWho

Like wreni, I also put a lifeline when I complete a repeat. I have left them in so I can easily count how many times I've done Chart 2. I'm on my last repeat before moving on to Chart 2a. I'll put in another one before moving on and will take out all the ones that are in there now, just so I can see what it looks like without all those white lines in it.


----------



## agnescr

marimom said:


> I am stuck on row 15 of chart 1. It has a number 15 ub the center. What does it and all of the other rows going up chart 1 mean? Thanx.


it's the number of knit stitches there


----------



## momanna

Brenda, You are not alone when in comes to counting stitches. Just when you think you can get cocky about how the shawl is turning out, you look back and see YOs and ssks where they don't belong!

Uggh! Life line to the rescue. Move on and good luck.


----------



## Brenda19605

SUCCESS. I have successfully completed rows 1 and 3 of chart 2. Actually, I have made it through row 5. I have to confess that I am using a lifeline in the middle of my repeats, as well as, at the end of each repeated section. Since I only learned to knit around October of last year, and this is my first "big" piece, and my first lace work, I am so not sure of trusting myself in the stitching. So I am using more lifelines than most. I have learned that with the yarn I am using (Kuka light fingering weight 70% Angora and 30% acrylic) it is difficult for me to see the stitching to tink back. The fuzzy yarn and my diminished eyesight so totally compete when trying to tink. So any mistakes I make pretty much have to be frogged. Even frogging is difficult for me to see to get the needle in the correct stitches in the lifeline row. I had to fire up the closed-circuit t.v. yesterday to see if my "new" needle was in all the stitches before pulling out the "old" needle. I am so thankful that I have the closed-circuit t.v. to be my eyes on fine work.

So onward and upward today. I am not pleased with the colorway of my project to this point. But I think the colorway will change as the project grows larger and my stitching rows grow. Right now I have splotches of pink and splotches of burgundy with stripes of pink and burgundy between the splotches. It is definitely not appealing and the stitch definition is very difficult to see. My camera battery is charging now, so I will post a pic later today. At least this section of the shawl is at the top and will not be seen as readily as larger sections.

Here's to hoping this colorway changes to a more appealing look by the end of the shawl. I would almost be embarrassed to give my beginning to anyone at this point. And I can't afford to not use the yarn. The colors were picked by the recipient. 

Learning is so fun. I'm lovin it.

Brenda


----------



## EqLady

That is the number of knit stitches between design elements (so you don't have to count


----------



## EqLady

That is the number of knit stitches between design elements (so you don't have to count).


----------



## marimom

See, isn't it amazing how easy it is when you have a village working with you? Thanks everybody for your responses.

==


EqLady said:


> That is the number of knit stitches between design elements (so you don't have to count).


----------



## Bethknits79

Yes Dee that's how I'm doing it I was just wondering if I was not doing it correctly because my YO's look so much bigger than others who have posted pictures.


----------



## Northernrobin

I miss my Ashton Shawl!...did not bring it with me on my vacation trip...:-(


----------



## seamus

Brenda - I am not a new knitter - I did a lot of knitting in my youth. I have had more trouble with the first five rows of the start of this project than you have. I am legally blind, as I only have sight in one eye, but that one is amazing. You will get where you are going, albeit slower than the rest, but that is OK. Also your colour way will be lovely when you have done more work to it. I understand it gets easier the more knitting you do, so I am looking forward to that. Keep smilling, Ada. (waiting for your picture)


----------



## stevieland

knittingnewbie said:


> Yes Dee that's how I'm doing it I was just wondering if I was not doing it correctly because my YO's look so much bigger than others who have posted pictures.


Sorry if you have already, but with so many pages here...can you post a picture? Maybe your tension is just looser than most here and the knitting is more relaxed and you can see the yarn overs more.


----------



## lifeline

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> AkAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is going to be a great project, I can tell already.I am one that will wait til after Christmas, probably toward the middle or end of Jan. as I have a few other projects I want to finish before I start something new. But I've already down=loaded the pattern and will be thinking about yarn. I think I will use a sock weight probably. I love the Malibrigo but I may have enough of some here already will have to see.I knit pretty loose so what size needle would you recommend and how much do you think it will take?
> Also I am wondering if there is a way we can mark the thread as how far we've read already so we don't have to start over at the beginning each time. I know you can jump to page ..... but I was wondering if there was another way to mark it. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If you hit the "watch" button at the top left-hand side of the page, above where it lists the user names who are posting, you will be sent an email each time someone puts a new post on. If you don't mind the emails, it's a nice way to not have to remember what page you were on.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Andrea
Click to expand...

When you go to watched topics or active topics, if it's a topic you have viewed before, look under 'Last post'. There should be 2 symbols in blue: => and ->. If you click on => that will take you to the last page the topic was on when you last left it. Does that make sense?


----------



## wreni

Just weighing in with you other "Shawlettes"

Still I am knitting the chart 2, ready to start the 5th round. Knitting is slow as I am catching and correcting mostly stupid errors like forgetting a YO or dropping a stitch. Par for the course I think.

And the knitting of this shawl is? FUN!
I love knowing I'm in such good company on this shawl path.
Thanks to everyone. You are my inspiration.


----------



## Brenda19605

Thanks so much RebeccaMoe. I did not know that. I will just keep on learning here.

Brenda



RebeccaMoe said:


> pepsiknittinmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AkAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is going to be a great project, I can tell already.I am one that will wait til after Christmas, probably toward the middle or end of Jan. as I have a few other projects I want to finish before I start something new. But I've already down=loaded the pattern and will be thinking about yarn. I think I will use a sock weight probably. I love the Malibrigo but I may have enough of some here already will have to see.I knit pretty loose so what size needle would you recommend and how much do you think it will take?
> Also I am wondering if there is a way we can mark the thread as how far we've read already so we don't have to start over at the beginning each time. I know you can jump to page ..... but I was wondering if there was another way to mark it. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If you hit the "watch" button at the top left-hand side of the page, above where it lists the user names who are posting, you will be sent an email each time someone puts a new post on. If you don't mind the emails, it's a nice way to not have to remember what page you were on.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Andrea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you go to watched topics or active topics, if it's a topic you have viewed before, look under 'Last post'. There should be 2 symbols in blue: => and ->. If you click on => that will take you to the last page the topic was on when you last left it. Does that make sense?
Click to expand...


----------



## Brenda19605

Okay so here is the long awaited pic of my progress, small as it is. I hope the colors show in these pics. I am trusting that the "blotchiness" of the colors will even out as the rows get longer.

This is Kuka 70% angora and 30% nylon in fingering weight on size 5 needle. Fuzzy yarn but soft to work with. Just difficult for me to see.

Seamus, I'm glad to hear from another legally blind person who knits. You are an encouragement to me to keep going with this. Thank you for your support and weighing in.

Thanks to everyone for all of the sharing and support on this project. It is most fun being able to work on a common project and learn from each other.



seamus said:


> Brenda - I am not a new knitter - I did a lot of knitting in my youth. I have had more trouble with the first five rows of the start of this project than you have. I am legally blind, as I only have sight in one eye, but that one is amazing. You will get where you are going, albeit slower than the rest, but that is OK. Also your colour way will be lovely when you have done more work to it. I understand it gets easier the more knitting you do, so I am looking forward to that. Keep smilling, Ada. (waiting for your picture)


----------



## sunnybutterfly

That's it! This little (?) band of knitters can be called the 'Shawlettes', and if anyone has any suggestions for a theme song, that would be great. Dee can be the leader, and I know she has some very able deputies.


----------



## wreni

sunnybutterfly said:


> That's it! This little (?) band of knitters can be called the 'Shawlettes', and if anyone has any suggestions for a theme song, that would be great. Dee can be the leader, and I know she has some very able deputies.


 Then The "Shawlettes" it is!


----------



## wreni

Brenda! You are so trendy to use those colors just in time for Saint Valentine's Day! Who knew?

Your work is beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## Carolannknits

Hi fellow Shawlette knitters, I'm on the final chart with about 4 rows to go and the bindoff. So far it's been a fun knit even with all the mistakes I've made.
I've made one shawl with lace weight yarn & I don't think I want to go there again. I would like to knit another of Dee's shawls but with a fingering weight yarn or sock yarn and I've noticed that her other shawls call for lace weight . Is this a complex process when you switch yarns?
Carol


----------



## wreni

I can't speak to the yarn weight Carol as I don't have the experience but I Can speak to the fact that you are on your final 4 rows. WOAH! What a wonderful feeling that must be.
You Must post a photo. Congratulations!


----------



## seamus

Shawlette Brenda - I have just seen the photo of your shawl so far - you blew me away. It is beautiful, and the colours are just lovely. You are doing so well. I undid what I did, and I'm just sitting here wondering whether to start again and change yarn which came today. Now I find out I ordered the wrong thing, and this yarn is too heavy for a lace shawl. So I will go back to the uninteresting colour I ordered earlier. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## Deeknits

The Shawlettes.....sounds like a girl group from the 50's! I bet Dee could write our theme song!

My husband is in the hospital and I'm getting lots of knitting time. I had had to put it down for over a week while I made his hat so when I picked it back up today I really had to study the stitches to figure out where I was. Thank goodness Dee stressed learning to read your stitches! Right now I'm on row 19 of chart 3....getting close to the end!


----------



## wreni

Very sorry here, Dee to hear that your DH is in hospital. Is this something he can expect to recover from? Thoughts to you..., it cannot be an easy time. Being absorbed in an interesting project is so comforting in that it can transport you to that place beyond time, hunger and good common sense, lol! And it is good to have company on your journey. Knit, perchance to dream...,


----------



## Typsknits

Brenda the colours of your shawl are lovely cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## CathyAnn

seamus said:


> Brenda - I am not a new knitter - I did a lot of knitting in my youth. I have had more trouble with the first five rows of the start of this project than you have. I am legally blind, as I only have sight in one eye, but that one is amazing. You will get where you are going, albeit slower than the rest, but that is OK. Also your colour way will be lovely when you have done more work to it. I understand it gets easier the more knitting you do, so I am looking forward to that. Keep smilling, Ada. (waiting for your picture)


Seamus, my eyes are OK and I had to start the first few rows 4 or 5 times! You are not alone! I just spent about 2 1/2 hours binding off! Whew! I wondered if I was ever going to get through it; I had to be so careful. I'll be blocking it Thursday. The yarn is a 2 ply lace weight yarn, and I have said to myself, NO MORE LACE WEIGHT YARN!!! :shock: My eyes don't glaze over as quickly as they did at first, but that fine of a yarn is the pits as far as I'm concerned. In the future, it's fingering weight for me!

In spite of my grumbling, I really enjoyed this whole experience, and am going to knit the Wilshire next. I'm going to see about getting some yarn for it tomorrow. I feel like I've only started on this journey of learning to knit lace shawls, and I want to get comfortable it. I agree with the others who say it is addictive! :thumbup:

I probably won't have pictures of the Ashton until Friday...

Brenda, I think your shawl is going to be lovely! I love the colors!


----------



## stevieland

Carolannknits said:


> Hi fellow Shawlette knitters, I'm on the final chart with about 4 rows to go and the bindoff. So far it's been a fun knit even with all the mistakes I've made.
> I've made one shawl with lace weight yarn & I don't think I want to go there again. I would like to knit another of Dee's shawls but with a fingering weight yarn or sock yarn and I've noticed that her other shawls call for lace weight . Is this a complex process when you switch yarns?
> Carol


The only difference when you switch yarns is that you are going to get a bigger shawl and use more yarn.

I am thinking that what might be the best next shawl is another triangular one since you all are getting used to that, but one that is lacier in the body. And then maybe on to a wrap.

I have a new pattern that will be coming out in several weeks that uses fingering yarn specifically. (I'll post pics in a few days.) Nanciann, who is test knitting it right now without ever having seen it--talk about faith!--thinks it would be a good next shawl for everyone. My prototype is on the blocking mats right now. It was on them two days ago, but your mentor here did not do what she tells you all to do, which is check and verify her work, and a bad thing happened.

I did the entire bind off of a 68" wide shawl and blocked it and realized that I made a glaring boo boo right at the tip of the shawl. I knew I could photoshop it for the pattern pictures but I also knew I couldn't live with it. So i had to carefully pull out the whole bind off, put the 400+ stitches back on my needles (no lifeline!), and redo the whole bind-off. See, you all are not the only ones that makes mistakes and have to frog 100s of stitches.



Brenda19605 said:


> Okay so here is the long awaited pic of my progress, small as it is. I hope the colors show in these pics. I am trusting that the "blotchiness" of the colors will even out as the rows get longer.
> 
> This is Kuka 70% angora and 30% nylon in fingering weight on size 5 needle. Fuzzy yarn but soft to work with. Just difficult for me to see.


It looks very lovely and perfect! Great job. With the variegated yarns, you just never know what you are going to get. It becomes a bit of an adventure and a leap of faith as well.



Deeknits said:


> The Shawlettes.....sounds like a girl group from the 50's! I bet Dee could write our theme song!
> 
> My husband is in the hospital and I'm getting lots of knitting time. I had had to put it down for over a week while I made his hat so when I picked it back up today I really had to study the stitches to figure out where I was. Thank goodness Dee stressed learning to read your stitches! Right now I'm on row 19 of chart 3....getting close to the end!


The Shawlettes! I love it!

Dee, I hope that your husband is doing okay with his treatments. How is he and you holding up?


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, you wrote, "I did the entire bind off of a 68" wide shawl and blocked it and realized that I made a glaring boo boo right at the tip of the shawl. I knew I could photoshop it for the pattern pictures but I also knew I couldn't live with it. So i had to carefully pull out the whole bind off, put the 400+ stitches back on my needles (no lifeline!), and redo the whole bind-off. See, you all are not the only ones that makes mistakes and have to frog 100s of stitches."

After reading this, all I could do was GROAN, big time.


----------



## Carolannknits

Geez, did that with my lace weight shawl, but the bind off was not coming out, it was a weird bind off, so I played around with it and it looks fine. I think I will wait to do your newer shawl. I love Elizabeth & Edwina but I don't know if it would look as nice in fingering weight. Has anyone knit either of these in a heavier weight yarn?
OK Shawlette girls, I'm binding off.
Wish me luck!


----------



## CathyAnn

Good luck, Carolann!

I just purchased the Wilshire Shawl pattern. I'm getting the yarn tomorrow (I can't wait!), and should be able to start it this coming weekend. I have the shawl-knitting bug real bad! It took me from the beginning when this thread began, to today to do the Ashton - 9 repeats. I imagine the Wilshire will take just as long, but I don't care. I'm addicted! :wink: -- definitely a Shawlette!!!


----------



## seamus

I bow to your patience Dee - it takes a lot of strength to undo a big mistake and re-do it, but when it's done finally don't you feel so proud of yourself. I am wondering where I can look at your patterns and purchase them please. I am still working on the first 5 stitches, about the 8th time, but I will get it finished. I ordered more yarn, and I think I ordered sock yarn, but can't remember now. if that doesn't work for the next one, I know where to go. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## Grannyof5

Hi everyone. I have now completed the 5 repeats of chart 2. i couldn't put down. It was hot here last night and the tennis was on and I just kept knitting. I am finding the charts so easy to follow. I did make a few small mistakes along the way and was able to fix them. I am only making the shawlette as per the pattern as that is all of the yarn that I have. Thank you all for your incouragement and help in making this project so great. Love the idea of the KAL. Dee you are one talented lady.


----------



## SandyC

Carolannknits said:


> Hi fellow Shawlette knitters, I'm on the final chart with about 4 rows to go and the bindoff. So far it's been a fun knit even with all the mistakes I've made.
> I've made one shawl with lace weight yarn & I don't think I want to go there again. I would like to knit another of Dee's shawls but with a fingering weight yarn or sock yarn and I've noticed that her other shawls call for lace weight . Is this a complex process when you switch yarns?
> Carol


I also am on the last chart, and although every one says it is the easiest it has been the one I have frogged the most. I think I have it now and have about 5 more rows to do. I know it is me and not the chart that is the problem, but I have really enjoyed this KAL and everyone on here, I am looking forward to my next shawl! I know my problems is because of my state of mind right now but things are getting easier. This takes my mind up and frogging just goes along with that I guess.


----------



## stevieland

SandyC said:


> I also am on the last chart, and although every one says it is the easiest it has been the one I have frogged the most. I think I have it now and have about 5 more rows to do. I know it is me and not the chart that is the problem, but I have really enjoyed this KAL and everyone on here, I am looking forward to my next shawl! I know my problems is because of my state of mind right now but things are getting easier. This takes my mind up and frogging just goes along with that I guess.


Welcome back, Sandy. How are you and your family holding up? I've been thinking about you and hoping you were okay. I'm glad to hear you are at the finish line, but sorry you are having so much problems with the last chart. Hang in there....


----------



## Bethknits79

stevieland said:


> knittingnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dee that's how I'm doing it I was just wondering if I was not doing it correctly because my YO's look so much bigger than others who have posted pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you have already, but with so many pages here...can you post a picture? Maybe your tension is just looser than most here and the knitting is more relaxed and you can see the yarn overs more.
Click to expand...

I posted these pictures earlier in this thread but here they are again. I had to take this out and frog it but you can get the general idea because how I did my yarn overs did not change.


----------



## stevieland

knittingnewbie said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knittingnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dee that's how I'm doing it I was just wondering if I was not doing it correctly because my YO's look so much bigger than others who have posted pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these pictures earlier in this thread but here they are again. I had to take this out and frog it but you can get the general idea because how I did my yarn overs did not change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about that, I thought I had seen pictures from you.... so many pages to this KAL. We are going to hit 100 before long, can you all believe it!!
> 
> Anyway, there is nothing wrong with those YOs. You are doing just fine. I would suggest to count all the YO holes around each little leaf to make sure there are seven. It is hard to tell with pictures of unblocked shawls, but in appears that one of the lower leaves on the right, first pic, is missing a YO or two. But I thought someone else's was missing YOs, and I was wrong, as the shawl was just not spread out enough to see the little guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bethknits79

Yep that's why I frogged it and started over LOL! :lol: Glad to know my YO's are okay though!


----------



## Northernrobin

Not sure when I am going to knit my next shawl...but I already have some lace weight yarn that I am going to use..in fact I have enough for about 3 shawls. Currently I am working on a pair of socks..not ready to specialize at this time. The rescue of dropped stitches works fine with socks too...just wish I had read the pattern more carefully..


----------



## SweetLorraine

I have been reading this practically since it started...had too many WIPs to start. Now I just need to finish the lace sweater that I am making for a friend, then I can start on this pretty lil thing. I have 3 skeins of Vanna Glamour in silver. What size needles are best for this...and is 3 enough? (I can't wait! I also want to do the other shawls that you have designed Dee!!) 

Good thing I need to do 4 for gifts this year!

Thanks in advance...Dee your designs are so B-U-T-FUL!


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also am on the last chart, and although every one says it is the easiest it has been the one I have frogged the most. I think I have it now and have about 5 more rows to do. I know it is me and not the chart that is the problem, but I have really enjoyed this KAL and everyone on here, I am looking forward to my next shawl! I know my problems is because of my state of mind right now but things are getting easier. This takes my mind up and frogging just goes along with that I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Sandy. How are you and your family holding up? I've been thinking about you and hoping you were okay. I'm glad to hear you are at the finish line, but sorry you are having so much problems with the last chart. Hang in there....
Click to expand...

We are all doing as well as we can. I don't think it has really hit my son yet because he is so busy with everything. I am concerned for him when he goes back to work as he is a truck driver and alone all the time. One good thing is that he has asked his Dad to go with him on his first trip out after the memorial service. that is not until Sat. thanks so much for your thoughts, it means a lot. Now I have already posted but I will ask you anyway. I have just finished row 11 and have 275 sts. have counted every row and all seemed ok. But how am I going to have 319 sts. when I am finished when I only have 275 now? I must be doing something wrong here, just don't know what it is.


----------



## stevieland

I am going to tease you all with some pics of the new Alexandra shawl. There will be three versions, two full shawls each with a slightly different design element, and a shawlette version. All will be for fingering/sock weight. The shawls will take two skeins, and was designed specifically so you can change the skeins right at the border for handpainted yarns, since as you can see on mine, there can be a big difference between the skeins in handpainted yarn. This yarn is Madelinetosh Merino Light, a finger weight single ply, and one of the most gorgeous yarns I've ever knit with. It is available online, is about $18/skein. Not cheap, but if you want to treat yourself, I can't recommend it enough.

Do you all think you are up to the challenge? 

I'm going to post these on the main site in a couple of days, but since we are discussing the next shawl to do, this one might be a good next step. 

Alexandra will be offered as one of my regular patterns, and as such this one won't be free like Ashton, but I will discount it for KAL participants. I hope that is okay.


----------



## DanaKay

Knittingnewbie,
That will be one pretty shawlette. Nice color. What yarn is it that you are using? You probably said but I've forgotten.
I really like how the colors blend and flow. :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

stevieland said:


> I am going to tease you all with some pics of the new Alexandra shawl. There will be three versions, two full shawls each with a slightly different design element, and a shawlette version. All will be for fingering/sock weight. The shawls will take two skeins, and was designed specifically so you can change the skeins right at the border for handpainted yarns, since as you can see on mine, there can be a big difference between the skeins in handpainted yarn.
> 
> Do you all think you are up to the challenge?
> 
> I'm going to post these on the main site in a couple of days, but since we are discussing the next shawl to do, this one might be a good next step.
> 
> Alexandra will be offered as one of my regular patterns, and as such this one won't be free like Ashton, but I will discount it for KAL participants. I hope that is okay.


Oh My! That is so PRETTY! :thumbup: :thumbup: How soon will that be available? I have 3 or your shawls on needles now, think I can handle a fourth! :lol:


----------



## Lyndee

That's beautiful! I'll definitely try it!


----------



## stevieland

SandyC said:


> We are all doing as well as we can. I don't think it has really hit my son yet because he is so busy with everything. I am concerned for him when he goes back to work as he is a truck driver and alone all the time. One good thing is that he has asked his Dad to go with him on his first trip out after the memorial service. that is not until Sat. thanks so much for your thoughts, it means a lot. Now I have already posted but I will ask you anyway. I have just finished row 11 and have 275 sts. have counted every row and all seemed ok. But how am I going to have 319 sts. when I am finished when I only have 275 now? I must be doing something wrong here, just don't know what it is.


My heart goes out to your poor son. I can't even imagine the pain he is feeling. A good friend of mine passed suddenly at about the same age as your DIL. It took a while to hit his wife, same as your son, with all the things one does after the fact that are somewhat distracting. She eventually went to grief counseling and it was very helpful Of course, men don't tend to want to do that sort of thing. I've stayed in touch with her, but it has been very, very hard. I am glad your son has such loving parents to help him through his grieving process.

The good news is that your stitch count is fine. On the final row, the stitch counts increases big time in order for the scallops to get, well, scallopy!!


----------



## agnescr

stevieland said:


> I am going to tease you all with some pics of the new Alexandra shawl. There will be three versions, two full shawls each with a slightly different design element, and a shawlette version. All will be for fingering/sock weight. The shawls will take two skeins, and was designed specifically so you can change the skeins right at the border for handpainted yarns, since as you can see on mine, there can be a big difference between the skeins in handpainted yarn. This yarn is Madelinetosh Merino Light, a finger weight single ply, and one of the most gorgeous yarns I've ever knit with. It is available online, is about $18/skein. Not cheap, but if you want to treat yourself, I can't recommend it enough.
> 
> Do you all think you are up to the challenge?
> 
> I'm going to post these on the main site in a couple of days, but since we are discussing the next shawl to do, this one might be a good next step.
> 
> Alexandra will be offered as one of my regular patterns, and as such this one won't be free like Ashton, but I will discount it for KAL participants. I hope that is okay.


fine by me Dee count me in when you are ready will send email address in PM........oh and Alexandra is beautiful


----------



## Patrish

I'll bet there are lots of us already lined up - you WOULD pick my favorite color to use for Alexandra, and it WOULD be my granddaughter's name.... How could I not purchase? Hope you'll let us know how best to do so, when the time is right.

Another gorgeous pattern - we're very fortunate.......


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Dee, your Alexandra is beautiful. Count me in also for purchasing the pattern. It looks intricate, but I am sure with your charts it will be easier than it looks.

I also want to thank you for considering all of us in your designing process by helping us newbies to lace knitting in taking us to the next step.

Thanks also for showing the Alexandra on your "model" with the point in the middle. You had mentioned in one of your posts that this is the way you wear your shawls, but I could not picture it.
Shirley


----------



## nanciann

Oh I do love that shawl, Dee. The colors show off the pattern so very well. I hope mine looks half as good as this does. It is so easy to knit....Love it!


----------



## stevieland

Thanks everyone! I am so glad you like it. Give me several weeks to knit a couple more versions and proof everything. I'll keep you all posted and then offer it in the classified section like I usually do.

We can do a wrap after that one then if you all are game. By the time we are done, we will all be knitting Wedding Ring Shawls!!



nanciann said:


> Oh I do love that shawl, Dee. The colors show off the pattern so very well. I hope mine looks half as good as this does. It is so easy to knit....Love it!


Remember, we only tell each other it is easy to knit, not civilians!!

Thanks Nan for your support--as always--as I was designing this shawl. You always keep me sane during the stressful designing process, my dear friend. You all have Nan to thank for suggesting this shawl as the next KAL and for speeding up the process by her "mystery shawl" test knitting.


----------



## lifeline

Hi. I'm new to this post. I kept looking at all the posts of your shawl and thought I would take a closer look. Saw you had offered the free download for the Ashton Shawlette. I have been slowly reading through this (now) 88page post for the KAL. I plan to start the Ashton next month (?), money is tight this month after Christmas, but would love to get some yarn to do it. That you have put all the extra notes for beginners really drew me in. And I would love to buy the Alexandra pattern when I can afford.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

stevieland said:


> Thanks everyone! I am so glad you like it. Give me several weeks to knit a couple more versions and proof everything. I'll keep you all posted and then offer it in the classified section like I usually do.


We love it, we love it, we love it!!!!! Your "Shawlettes" are ready for another challenge!!! And several weeks is fine with me!!! I will have time to knit Wilshire!!! I don't want to fall behind!!! I know it is not a race, but I have some competative side in me...


----------



## Deeknits

wreni said:


> Very sorry here, Dee to hear that your DH is in hospital. Is this something he can expect to recover from? Thoughts to you..., it cannot be an easy time. Being absorbed in an interesting project is so comforting in that it can transport you to that place beyond time, hunger and good common sense, lol! And it is good to have company on your journey. Knit, perchance to dream...,


Wreni....he has prostate cancer and is in the middle of pre-surgery treatments. The say he can expect a full recovery, it's just going to take time. He volunteered to join a clinical trial and it's those drugs that are giving him such bad side effects. He in the hospital because of uncontrolable diarrhea. Today it's gotten much better so hopefully we'll grt to go home by Friday.

And you're right....having this project to concentrate on has saved my sanity up here.


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all doing as well as we can. I don't think it has really hit my son yet because he is so busy with everything. I am concerned for him when he goes back to work as he is a truck driver and alone all the time. One good thing is that he has asked his Dad to go with him on his first trip out after the memorial service. that is not until Sat. thanks so much for your thoughts, it means a lot. Now I have already posted but I will ask you anyway. I have just finished row 11 and have 275 sts. have counted every row and all seemed ok. But how am I going to have 319 sts. when I am finished when I only have 275 now? I must be doing something wrong here, just don't know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> My heart goes out to your poor son. I can't even imagine the pain he is feeling. A good friend of mine passed suddenly at about the same age as your DIL. It took a while to hit his wife, same as your son, with all the things one does after the fact that are somewhat distracting. She eventually went to grief counseling and it was very helpful Of course, men don't tend to want to do that sort of thing. I've stayed in touch with her, but it has been very, very hard. I am glad your son has such loving parents to help him through his grieving process.
> 
> The good news is that your stitch count is fine. On the final row, the stitch counts increases big time in order for the scallops to get, well, scallopy!!
Click to expand...

thank you so much, that really relieves my mind , thought I had goofed big time. Should be able to get this done sometime next week. Can't wait to start another one.


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> I am going to tease you all with some pics of the new Alexandra shawl. There will be three versions, two full shawls each with a slightly different design element, and a shawlette version. All will be for fingering/sock weight. The shawls will take two skeins, and was designed specifically so you can change the skeins right at the border for handpainted yarns, since as you can see on mine, there can be a big difference between the skeins in handpainted yarn. This yarn is Madelinetosh Merino Light, a finger weight single ply, and one of the most gorgeous yarns I've ever knit with. It is available online, is about $18/skein. Not cheap, but if you want to treat yourself, I can't recommend it enough.
> 
> Do you all think you are up to the challenge?
> 
> I'm going to post these on the main site in a couple of days, but since we are discussing the next shawl to do, this one might be a good next step.
> 
> Alexandra will be offered as one of my regular patterns, and as such this one won't be free like Ashton, but I will discount it for KAL participants. I hope that is okay.


Oh, MAN.....I love this one. The pattern between the rows of YO's look like Celtic braids to me. Add me to the purchase queue, I have to do this one. I'm so glad to see it'll be the next in line.

You DO know you've created lace addicts, don't you?


----------



## wreni

My dear Dee, Mistress of the Shawl,

Please deal me in on "Alexandra". I'm only just getting into "Ashton" but progress is being made with the mistakes fewer and further between. I hope to have cast off the last stitches right about the time "Alexandra" is projected to be debuted. I am thrilled to be able to pay for the privilege of knitting your beautiful designs.

Regards,

Shawlette Wren


----------



## mamared1949

Count me in. I am looking for another lace challenge .


----------



## sunnybutterfly

You know that I am hopelessly addicted so I'll be there, and I already have the yarn (sigh). Do you have a data base of Shawlette's email addresses, just paypal it through to me when it's ready.


----------



## thegrape

I'm in!


stevieland said:


> I am going to tease you all with some pics of the new Alexandra shawl. There will be three versions, two full shawls each with a slightly different design element, and a shawlette version. All will be for fingering/sock weight. The shawls will take two skeins, and was designed specifically so you can change the skeins right at the border for handpainted yarns, since as you can see on mine, there can be a big difference between the skeins in handpainted yarn. This yarn is Madelinetosh Merino Light, a finger weight single ply, and one of the most gorgeous yarns I've ever knit with. It is available online, is about $18/skein. Not cheap, but if you want to treat yourself, I can't recommend it enough.
> 
> Do you all think you are up to the challenge?
> 
> I'm going to post these on the main site in a couple of days, but since we are discussing the next shawl to do, this one might be a good next step.
> 
> Alexandra will be offered as one of my regular patterns, and as such this one won't be free like Ashton, but I will discount it for KAL participants. I hope that is okay.


----------



## momanna

Dee, The stitches are absolutely yummy, and sumptuous! I guess I will be a sucker and say "add me to the list". I put my Ashton down for a day or two. Will pick it up tomorrow. Still plugging away. I will persevere.


----------



## Carolannknits

Love the new shawl. I want to knit it with that beautiful yarn. How many skeins did you use. 
Finished my Ashton today, getting ready to block it tomorrow. This was a learning experience for me. Now that I'm done, I can see that I should have gone up a needle size but I'll see how it blocks out.


----------



## Bethknits79

DanaKay said:


> Knittingnewbie,
> That will be one pretty shawlette. Nice color. What yarn is it that you are using? You probably said but I've forgotten.
> I really like how the colors blend and flow. :thumbup:


Madelinetosh lace weight yarn (the color is Amber Trinket). Dee, Alexandria is very pretty count me in!!!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, you can count me in on the "Alexandra" too. What a beautiful design!

Today, I purchased the yarn for the "Wilshire". It's "On Line Supersocke 100," 75% superwash wool and 25% Polyamide. The colorway is tonal lavender/violet.

Tomorrow, I will block my Ashton, and post pictures most likely on Saturday.

SandyC, my heart goes out to you, your son and your family. I can really understand what he is going through. My DH passed away unexpectedly when he was only 51, and I was 46 (over 20 years ago). Your son is lucky to have you and your husband for support!


----------



## Typsknits

The Alexandra shawl is just stunning love it! I might even try it as well!


----------



## shirley m

I would like to try the Alexandra pattern, please. Have just finished a second Ashton, just waiting for a fine day to try my first attempt at blocking, fingers crossed it goes okay. I have started the Holden Shawlette, but I really, really want to do the lace. I have to thank Dee for this addiction, don't I? and I do thank Dee for all the help and encouragement she has given us.Shirley.


----------



## seamus

He Dee - please count me in for the Alexanda pattern too. I am far from finished with the present one, but I am going to order yarn for the Alexandra one so I'm all ready to go. I also want to get your other patterns, but not having too much luck, but I shall find them. I'm stubborn also. Ada


----------



## momrnbk

I feel like a kid in a candy shop. Now we have Alexandra- just gorgeous, love the texture the stitches produce. Dee you are amazing- all your patterns are just beautiful and so different from each other, incredible creativity. I'm only starting chart 3 of Ashton, but count me in for Alexandra. By the way, how did the name come about?


----------



## BlueButterfly

Love the Alexandra shawl. Beautiful engineering with the pattern. I would also like the pattern but do not think I will be able to join in on the knitting until late fall. I will be lucky to finish Ashton. I have accepted more knitting requests and also have bazaars to knit for as well as visitors from Europe. Can only do so much. Still cannot post pictures but on the trail of problem. Will keep you posted on my shawl and picture posting problem. - Anne


----------



## stevieland

Thanks so much for your lovely comments about Alexandra. I am so pleased you like the shawl and want to try it.

An FYI: I named the shawl after my favorite high school teacher, a lovely Italian lady named Alexandra Levenbook. She taught history and made it come alive. Watching her captivate a class of usually bored HS students with her enthusiasm was quite a sight to behold. She inspired me to become a teacher, and I thought it was only fitting to name my next shawl after her. Based upon her age at the time, I can only assume she is no longer with us on this earth, but if she is listening--Mrs. Levenbook, thank you.



knittingnewbie said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knittingnewbie,
> That will be one pretty shawlette. Nice color. What yarn is it that you are using? You probably said but I've forgotten.
> I really like how the colors blend and flow. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Madelinetosh lace weight yarn (the color is Amber Trinket). Dee, Alexandria is very pretty count me in!!!!!
Click to expand...

The color is actually Olivia, it is fingering weight, but it is close to the color you mention. I had to check the tag. And I used under 700 yards, but it was two skeins.


----------



## Bethknits79

stevieland said:


> Thanks so much for your lovely comments about Alexandra. I am so pleased you like the shawl and want to try it.
> 
> An FYI: I named the shawl after my favorite high school teacher, a lovely Italian lady named Alexandra Levenbook. She taught history and made it come alive. Watching her captivate a class of usually bored HS students with her enthusiasm was quite a sight to behold. She inspired me to become a teacher, and I thought it was only fitting to name my next shawl after her. Based upon her age at the time, I can only assume she is no longer with us on this earth, but if she is listening--Mrs. Levenbook, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> knittingnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knittingnewbie,
> That will be one pretty shawlette. Nice color. What yarn is it that you are using? You probably said but I've forgotten.
> I really like how the colors blend and flow. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Madelinetosh lace weight yarn (the color is Amber Trinket). Dee, Alexandria is very pretty count me in!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The color is actually Olivia, it is fingering weight, but it is close to the color you mention. I had to check the tag. And I used under 700 yards, but it was two skeins.
Click to expand...

Huh that's funny I ordered Amber Trinket but I never checked the card label when I got it. I thought it looked different than what I saw on the computer but thought it was my imagination! LOL they must have sent me the wrong color. Update on my progress with Ashton. I am finally on chart 3 YAY!! It's going well, knock on wood. I hope to be halfway through this chart by the end of the day if I don't have to do any tinking or frogging.


----------



## agnescr

Ok can someone explain the difference to this Scottish person between lace weight and heavy lace weight?
Could it be lace weight is our 1ply and heavy lace weight our 2ply


----------



## kac47874

Count me in on the Alexandra... I'm at the border transition in the Ashton... It's going well


----------



## Carol (UK)

Although I am only on Chart two of the Ashton. I would like to do the Alexandria too. I ordered some new lace yarn which arrived today. It's by Regia 100g 71% wool, 29% poly, in a dark purple and green also some gorgeous lace yarn in a burgundy/wine red which is by Manos. It's baby alpaca, silk and cashmere and it's lovely. What I am thinking of I don't know! I am not a lace knitter, well not until I started learning with the Ashton but I couldn't resist this yarn!


----------



## Carol (UK)

I meant to ask this question. I would like to know if it's ok to wind this yarn on a ball winder. The Regia is in a ball with ball band and the Manos is in a skein. They are both very fine yarns and I wonder if it would spoil them if I wound them on a ball winder. Can someone help me please?


----------



## AkAngel

Oh wow Dee, another incredible shawl its GORGEOUS. Count me in it will be summer probably at least as I have several projects yet to do and haven't even yet cast on Ashton although I'm biting at the bit.maybe by the first of March so like I said summer for Alexandra. I love your yarn choice and I like fingering weight at well, not ready to try lace weight at this point although I'm sure when I get going with these it won't take long for the bug to bite.


----------



## agnescr

Carol (UK) said:


> Although I am only on Chart two of the Ashton. I would like to do the Alexandria too. I ordered some new lace yarn which arrived today. It's by Regia 100g 71% wool, 29% poly, in a dark purple and green also some gorgeous lace yarn in a burgundy/wine red which is by Manos. It's baby alpaca, silk and cashmere and it's lovely. What I am thinking of I don't know! I am not a lace knitter, well not until I started learning with the Ashton but I couldn't resist this yarn!


Carol where in the UK did you purchase these yarns?


----------



## BlueButterfly

I am also using the same Regia you are and I would NOT reccomend putting it on a ball winder. I use the outside strand because finding the inside one is too messy for this type of yarn. Difficult for me using such dark colour so best used in bright light. Good luck.


----------



## marilynnej

Hello! I am so exicited to have found this knit along. I just started working on my Ashton Saturday and after frogging and starting over at least 20 times I am happy to say that I finally made it to chart 2 (lifeline is definatly in place). This is my first attempt at lacework and the first time I have used circular needles. I saw the new design that Dee posted and I have to say that it is BEAUTIFUL. I can't wait to complete my Ashton (wish me luck) so that I can start on Alexandra when it becomes available. I think I am now addicted to lace work. Thank you Dee. Your designs are awesome!


----------



## agnescr

marilynnej said:


> Hello! I am so exicited to have found this knit along. I just started working on my Ashton Saturday and after frogging and starting over at least 20 times I am happy to say that I finally made it to chart 2 (lifeline is definatly in place). This is my first attempt at lacework and the first time I have used circular needles. I saw the new design that Dee posted and I have to say that it is BEAUTIFUL. I can't wait to complete my Ashton (wish me luck) so that I can start on Alexandra when it becomes available. I think I am now addicted to lace work. Thank you Dee. Your designs are awesome!


Welcome and good luck


----------



## Brenda19605

Okay folks. After completing chart 2 my count was fine. On the first repeat, the count was off on row 7. So I frogged back to my lifeline on row 6. The count there was off. I frogged back to lifeline at beginning of the repeat. Count is off on the number of stitches I have on my needles, as far as I can tell. Since I have pulled the stitch markers for the lifeline, I'm not even positive where exactly the center stitch is on the needles. And, with my diminished eyesight, I am having a problem "reading" my work with this yarn, although it is showing up fairly well in the pics. I count 82 stitches on the needles. I think there should be the 83 stitches at the end of chart 2 the first time. 

So, can someone point me in the direction of what to do before I have to frog again? I will post pics in 2 postings if needed.

Thanks in advance.

Brenda


----------



## Brenda19605

seamus said:


> He Dee - please count me in for the Alexanda pattern too. I am far from finished with the present one, but I am going to order yarn for the Alexandra one so I'm all ready to go. I also want to get your other patterns, but not having too much luck, but I shall find them. I'm stubborn also. Ada


Here is where you can find Dee's other patterns that are for sale currently...

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/dee-okeefe

Just click on the pattern name above the pic toward the bottom of the page.

Hope this helps.

Brenda


----------



## Brenda19605

Well, I must say, even with the problem I have hit on the Ashton, I have become a lace addict also. So, you can also count me in on the Alexandria. I'm not sure I can keep up for the KAL, but I will be reading all of the entries and I will be keeping up as best I can. It may be a while before my Ashton is completed due to my being a novice at knitting and having orders to complete for the business. But Ashton is getting some attention everyday. 

Dee, you have surely found a way to incorporate your teaching skills in with your calling of a pattern designer. AND you are now teaching far more students by utilizing the web than you could teach in a classroom setting of any kind. That is brilliant. I for one, will be looking for your new designs for years to come, as I am sure others in this KAL will be doing. So, I am sure you will see all of your hard work and efforts pay off for you in the future also. You never would have sold the patterns I have bought had it not been for this KAL. And you never would have become one of my most favored and revered designers. Thank you and blessings for the future.

Brenda


----------



## Brenda19605

Oh, one more thing I have forgotten to post.

About needles....

I have tried a number of needles for this project. I just kept knitting off to a new needle (brand) with different tips to find the best fit for this pattern and this yarn.

My ultimate favorite is the Knitter's Pride Cubic square needles in wood. The yarn does not slide as easily on wood as on the metal needles, so dropping stitches is less of a problem. The tips on the needles are as sharp as the ChiaoGoo Lace needles and the Addi Lace needles. And the cord is as maneuverable as the cord on the ChiaoGoo needles (which is a fine twisted wire covered in plastic making it able to be "formed" and maneuvered more than plastic cords).

So now that I know what needle I will use with this yarn, I can now order more of them for current and future projects. But that has to wait until I get more money, as usual. I hope this helps some of you looking for pointers (LOL) on needles.

Brenda


----------



## sandygrams

I am excited to try this! It may be slow going at first as there are other projects that need to be finished I am downloading the pdf today - will buy yarn this weekend. I have not made socks yet so I am not familiar with type yarn. Is it cotton? I would like a solid color - the sock yarn I have seen is variegated. Anyone have suggestions for what I should buy? Thanks, Sandygrams


----------



## CathyAnn

agnescr said:


> Ok can someone explain the difference to this Scottish person between lace weight and heavy lace weight?
> Could it be lace weight is our 1ply and heavy lace weight our 2ply


I don't know for sure, but just from my observations of "lace weight" yarns at the LYS, some are 1-ply and others 2-ply. The yarn I purchased for my Ashton was sold to me as "sock weight," but when I got it home, I noticed on the label it was "lace weight." (Duh, what did I know. I've never knitted with fingering or lace weight yarns.)

Since then, I've noticed that there is a range of sizes of yarns labeled "lace weight." I've also noticed that there is a range of yarns labeled "fingering weight." :roll:

What to do??? I can only think that I have to go with what I really like, and if the yarn is a bit thicker than that called for in the pattern, that I just buy a little more of it to be sure I have enough to complete the project. The yarn I used for the Ashton is a little too fine for me and was partly a source of my frustration in knitting the shawl -- my lack of knowledge, experience and skill being the other sources.

Getting back to your question, I think you could be right, but I also think there could be rather thick 1-ply yarns that would be the equivalent of my 2-ply yarn that I knit with! :|


----------



## stevieland

Brenda19605 said:


> Okay folks. After completing chart 2 my count was fine. On the first repeat, the count was off on row 7. So I frogged back to my lifeline on row 6. The count there was off. I frogged back to lifeline at beginning of the repeat. Count is off on the number of stitches I have on my needles, as far as I can tell. Since I have pulled the stitch markers for the lifeline, I'm not even positive where exactly the center stitch is on the needles. And, with my diminished eyesight, I am having a problem "reading" my work with this yarn, although it is showing up fairly well in the pics. I count 82 stitches on the needles. I think there should be the 83 stitches at the end of chart 2 the first time.
> 
> So, can someone point me in the direction of what to do before I have to frog again? I will post pics in 2 postings if needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Brenda


First of all, thanks for your very sweet comments earlier in the thread a page back I think. I am so thrilled that I can combine teaching and knitting and designing in this way, and it is like a dream come true. Doing this KAL and meeting all of you has brought such joy to my life. Thanks to you all.

Brenda, at a quick glance it looks to me like you are missing a yarn over right before the two garter st on the left border. There would be your missing one stitch. If you just tug on the bars between the two stitches where the YO should go, and pull the lower one up over the top one, you have made a YO where none previously existed. This happens to me all the times. It'll be a bit tight but you can even out the tension a bit later from the stitches surrounding them.

I posted this before, but it is great. It is about how to fix YOs when you missed them a few rows below your knitting.






All of you should bookmark that link!



Brenda19605 said:


> seamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> He Dee - please count me in for the Alexanda pattern too. I am far from finished with the present one, but I am going to order yarn for the Alexandra one so I'm all ready to go. I also want to get your other patterns, but not having too much luck, but I shall find them. I'm stubborn also. Ada
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you can find Dee's other patterns that are for sale currently...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/dee-okeefe
> 
> Just click on the pattern name above the pic toward the bottom of the page.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Brenda
Click to expand...

You can also find all my patterns here in the classified section with pictures also. Then all you have to do is PM me here and we can go through PayPal. Just click on my name stevieland and then to "topics Created" where all my info pops up, and you can see a lists of my posts. Anything in the classified section would be one of my patterns. Thanks for your interest!



CathyAnn said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok can someone explain the difference to this Scottish person between lace weight and heavy lace weight?
> Could it be lace weight is our 1ply and heavy lace weight our 2ply
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure, but just from my observations of "lace weight" yarns at the LYS, some are 1-ply and others 2-ply. The yarn I purchased for my Ashton was sold to me as "sock weight," but when I got it home, I noticed on the label it was "lace weight." (Duh, what did I know. I've never knitted with fingering or lace weight yarns.)
> 
> Since then, I've noticed that there is a range of sizes of yarns labeled "lace weight." I've also noticed that there is a range of yarns labeled "fingering weight." :roll:
> 
> What to do??? I can only think that I have to go with what I really like, and if the yarn is a bit thicker than that called for in the pattern, that I just buy a little more of it to be sure I have enough to complete the project. The yarn I used for the Ashton is a little too fine for me and was partly a source of my frustration in knitting the shawl -- my lack of knowledge, experience and skill being the other sources.
> 
> Getting back to your question, I think you could be right, but I also think there could be rather thick 1-ply yarns that would be the equivalent of my 2-ply yarn that I knit with! :|
Click to expand...

I cut and pasted this from another thread I wrote it on a month back or so:

Since I knit with a lot of lace yarn, I couldn't help but notice how different the thickness of different "lace" yarns were. It drove me nuts when I would order online. I tried to figure out how to tell the difference. After performing multiple calculations and comparing it to what manufacturers were calling their yarn, I came up with this which seems to at least get you in the ballpark:

*Given wool yarn (or even if is has some silk in it) I divide the yards of the skein by the weight in grams to get an idea of how thin the yarn is, (and this is approximate):

- What is called fingering weight here in the US usually comes in between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram.
- What is called heavy lace weight usually comes in at between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.
- Regular lace weight between 8.8 and 11.
- Extra Fine lace weight over 11.

And now I will add that I believe that 1 ply is lace and 2 ply is fingering in the British system. * But of course, like you said, there is great variance in that system. Noro Kureyon is 1 ply, for goodness sake! Not quite lace, is it????


----------



## marimom

The intracacy of Alexandra is amazing. You must be a mathe genius. For me. one of the reasons I love to work with you is that as a Shawlette, I really feel like I am part of a very special family. I have been attempting to put together a song, kind of a rap (not wrap) for us and will post it when I come up with something. Definitely count me in on Alexandra.


----------



## stevieland

marilynnej said:


> Hello! I am so exicited to have found this knit along. I just started working on my Ashton Saturday and after frogging and starting over at least 20 times I am happy to say that I finally made it to chart 2 (lifeline is definatly in place). This is my first attempt at lacework and the first time I have used circular needles. I saw the new design that Dee posted and I have to say that it is BEAUTIFUL. I can't wait to complete my Ashton (wish me luck) so that I can start on Alexandra when it becomes available. I think I am now addicted to lace work. Thank you Dee. Your designs are awesome!


Welcome! Thanks for your nice compliments. Good for you (and everyone here!) for trying something new and sticking to it as you try to master it! Lace is indeed so darn addicting that I can't make myself knit anything else anymore. So I like to say I am a specialist, as opposed to a knitter who never has knitted a sweater. 



marimom said:


> The intracacy of Alexandra is amazing. You must be a mathe genius. For me. one of the reasons I love to work with you is that as a Shawlette, I really feel like I am part of a very special family. I have been attempting to put together a song, kind of a rap (not wrap) for us and will post it when I come up with something. Definitely count me in on Alexandra.


How nice you to say this!! But not a math genius, just someone who did a zillion hours of studying to learn something completely new over the age of 50. We are eagerly awaiting your Wrap (I like that spelling better!) song.

That would mean that the Shawlettes will be wrapping!!

More puns, anyone?


----------



## Carol (UK)

agnescr said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I am only on Chart two of the Ashton. I would like to do the Alexandria too. I ordered some new lace yarn which arrived today. It's by Regia 100g 71% wool, 29% poly, in a dark purple and green also some gorgeous lace yarn in a burgundy/wine red which is by Manos. It's baby alpaca, silk and cashmere and it's lovely. What I am thinking of I don't know! I am not a lace knitter, well not until I started learning with the Ashton but I couldn't resist this yarn!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol where in the UK did you purchase these yarns?
Click to expand...

I got mine from a shop in Chester www.stashfineyarns.com but I'm sure you could find someone nearer to you. Try typing in the name of the yarn in the Google space and that should find a lot more for you.


----------



## CathyAnn

Thank you, Dee for explaining about lace weight yarns. I had forgotten that you had explained it before. Obviously, it had just gone over my head! I've copied it into Word and have printed it out to keep with my notes. I sure appreciate it. (You have the patience of Job!!!)

With your formula, I find that my 2-ply Ashton yarn is heavy lace weight. Good to know!


----------



## DanaKay

Dee,
Thanks for that info on the yarn thickness'. Nice to have a way to get in the ball park!
You are so right on their being so many differences. I've seen 1 ply that is worsted weight. 
This Shetland I have is 2 ply as is the Alpaca. They are a tad different, but close. The 2 ply lace Merino from KnitPicks is lighter than fingering weight/sock yarn, and a good bit thicker then either the Shetland or the Alpaca. The Cashmere and Mohair yarns are different yet too, and there is the 'bloom' to consider.
There seems to be so many variables, type of fiber, how it is spun, etc. 
Makes the craft all the more interesting........yes?


----------



## Grannyof5

This shawl is amazing. I am now up to the last chart after having difficulty with the last 8 rows of the last chart. Pulled it out several times then last night just went like a dream. I still don't like the yarn I used but as I said it was a test run. Your latest shawl is just amazing. By the way surprised how fast the Ashton is to knit. Haven't learnt to post pics yet so can't show my shawl yet.


----------



## EqLady

You're right about the stitch count - it should be 83 at the end of chart 2. I'll try to look closer at your pics and see what I can find.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Brenda19605 said:


> My ultimate favorite is the Knitter's Pride Cubic square needles in wood. The yarn does not slide as easily on wood as on the metal needles, so dropping stitches is less of a problem. The tips on the needles are as sharp as the ChiaoGoo Lace needles and the Addi Lace needles. And the cord is as maneuverable as the cord on the ChiaoGoo needles (which is a fine twisted wire covered in plastic making it able to be "formed" and maneuvered more than plastic cords).Brenda


Thank you, Brenda... I have added these needles to the long Wish list on Webs...


----------



## yarner

SunsetKnitting said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ultimate favorite is the Knitter's Pride Cubic square needles in wood. The yarn does not slide as easily on wood as on the metal needles, so dropping stitches is less of a problem. The tips on the needles are as sharp as the ChiaoGoo Lace needles and the Addi Lace needles. And the cord is as maneuverable as the cord on the ChiaoGoo needles (which is a fine twisted wire covered in plastic making it able to be "formed" and maneuvered more than plastic cords).Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Brenda... I have added these needles to the long Wish list on Webs...
Click to expand...

I agree with Brenda's comments on Knitter's Pride Cubic needles--love them!--would add that dark yarns on the dark wood are okay with a good light source.


----------



## Brenda19605

stevieland said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks. After completing chart 2 my count was fine. On the first repeat, the count was off on row 7. So I frogged back to my lifeline on row 6. The count there was off. I frogged back to lifeline at beginning of the repeat. Count is off on the number of stitches I have on my needles, as far as I can tell. Since I have pulled the stitch markers for the lifeline, I'm not even positive where exactly the center stitch is on the needles. And, with my diminished eyesight, I am having a problem "reading" my work with this yarn, although it is showing up fairly well in the pics. I count 82 stitches on the needles. I think there should be the 83 stitches at the end of chart 2 the first time.
> 
> So, can someone point me in the direction of what to do before I have to frog again? I will post pics in 2 postings if needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda, at a quick glance it looks to me like you are missing a yarn over right before the two garter st on the left border. There would be your missing one stitch. If you just tug on the bars between the two stitches where the YO should go, and pull the lower one up over the top one, you have made a YO where none previously existed. This happens to me all the times. It'll be a bit tight but you can even out the tension a bit later from the stitches surrounding them.
> 
> I posted this before, but it is great. It is about how to fix YOs when you missed them a few rows below your knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you should bookmark that link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Dee. It's good to know I don't have to keep frogging. I will fix it and keep going.
> 
> Brenda
Click to expand...


----------



## sunnybutterfly

marimom said:


> The intracacy of Alexandra is amazing. You must be a mathe genius. For me. one of the reasons I love to work with you is that as a Shawlette, I really feel like I am part of a very special family. I have been attempting to put together a song, kind of a rap (not wrap) for us and will post it when I come up with something. Definitely count me in on Alexandra.


Oooh well done. Hopefully you can sing it to us too. I like the rap/wrap pun which could be used to good purpose. And the shawl you could drawl the words and it could come out something like youall, um maybe. OK not a songwriter, think I'll stick to knitting.


----------



## kac47874

are you missing the yarn over on the left side?


----------



## SandyC

CathyAnn said:


> Dee, you can count me in on the "Alexandra" too. What a beautiful design!
> 
> Today, I purchased the yarn for the "Wilshire". It's "On Line Supersocke 100," 75% superwash wool and 25% Polyamide. The colorway is tonal lavender/violet.
> 
> Tomorrow, I will block my Ashton, and post pictures most likely on Saturday.
> 
> SandyC, my heart goes out to you, your son and your family. I can really understand what he is going through. My DH passed away unexpectedly when he was only 51, and I was 46 (over 20 years ago). Your son is lucky to have you and your husband for support!


Thank you so much CathyAnn. He is doing pretty well. I think Sat. will be hard for him. That is the day of the memorial service. But he has lots of friends and family to help get him through. He also has God on his side, so he will be ok. Thanks again for your thoughts. Now I need to ask you a question. I also have just finished my Ashton Shawl. I don't have the fancy material to block it, so I bought some 19 gauge galvanized wire and some rust free tacks. Do I thread the wire through the edge of the shawl? form the scallops and then let it dry? I'm nervous about this.


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks. After completing chart 2 my count was fine. On the first repeat, the count was off on row 7. So I frogged back to my lifeline on row 6. The count there was off. I frogged back to lifeline at beginning of the repeat. Count is off on the number of stitches I have on my needles, as far as I can tell. Since I have pulled the stitch markers for the lifeline, I'm not even positive where exactly the center stitch is on the needles. And, with my diminished eyesight, I am having a problem "reading" my work with this yarn, although it is showing up fairly well in the pics. I count 82 stitches on the needles. I think there should be the 83 stitches at the end of chart 2 the first time.
> 
> So, can someone point me in the direction of what to do before I have to frog again? I will post pics in 2 postings if needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, thanks for your very sweet comments earlier in the thread a page back I think. I am so thrilled that I can combine teaching and knitting and designing in this way, and it is like a dream come true. Doing this KAL and meeting all of you has brought such joy to my life. Thanks to you all.
> 
> Brenda, at a quick glance it looks to me like you are missing a yarn over right before the two garter st on the left border. There would be your missing one stitch. If you just tug on the bars between the two stitches where the YO should go, and pull the lower one up over the top one, you have made a YO where none previously existed. This happens to me all the times. It'll be a bit tight but you can even out the tension a bit later from the stitches surrounding them.
> 
> I posted this before, but it is great. It is about how to fix YOs when you missed them a few rows below your knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you should bookmark that link!
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> He Dee - please count me in for the Alexanda pattern too. I am far from finished with the present one, but I am going to order yarn for the Alexandra one so I'm all ready to go. I also want to get your other patterns, but not having too much luck, but I shall find them. I'm stubborn also. Ada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is where you can find Dee's other patterns that are for sale currently...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/dee-okeefe
> 
> Just click on the pattern name above the pic toward the bottom of the page.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can also find all my patterns here in the classified section with pictures also. Then all you have to do is PM me here and we can go through PayPal. Just click on my name stevieland and then to "topics Created" where all my info pops up, and you can see a lists of my posts. Anything in the classified section would be one of my patterns. Thanks for your interest!
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok can someone explain the difference to this Scottish person between lace weight and heavy lace weight?
> Could it be lace weight is our 1ply and heavy lace weight our 2ply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know for sure, but just from my observations of "lace weight" yarns at the LYS, some are 1-ply and others 2-ply. The yarn I purchased for my Ashton was sold to me as "sock weight," but when I got it home, I noticed on the label it was "lace weight." (Duh, what did I know. I've never knitted with fingering or lace weight yarns.)
> 
> Since then, I've noticed that there is a range of sizes of yarns labeled "lace weight." I've also noticed that there is a range of yarns labeled "fingering weight." :roll:
> 
> What to do??? I can only think that I have to go with what I really like, and if the yarn is a bit thicker than that called for in the pattern, that I just buy a little more of it to be sure I have enough to complete the project. The yarn I used for the Ashton is a little too fine for me and was partly a source of my frustration in knitting the shawl -- my lack of knowledge, experience and skill being the other sources.
> 
> Getting back to your question, I think you could be right, but I also think there could be rather thick 1-ply yarns that would be the equivalent of my 2-ply yarn that I knit with! :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cut and pasted this from another thread I wrote it on a month back or so:
> 
> Since I knit with a lot of lace yarn, I couldn't help but notice how different the thickness of different "lace" yarns were. It drove me nuts when I would order online. I tried to figure out how to tell the difference. After performing multiple calculations and comparing it to what manufacturers were calling their yarn, I came up with this which seems to at least get you in the ballpark:
> 
> *Given wool yarn (or even if is has some silk in it) I divide the yards of the skein by the weight in grams to get an idea of how thin the yarn is, (and this is approximate):
> 
> - What is called fingering weight here in the US usually comes in between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram.
> - What is called heavy lace weight usually comes in at between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.
> - Regular lace weight between 8.8 and 11.
> - Extra Fine lace weight over 11.
> 
> And now I will add that I believe that 1 ply is lace and 2 ply is fingering in the British system. * But of course, like you said, there is great variance in that system. Noro Kureyon is 1 ply, for goodness sake! Not quite lace, is it????
Click to expand...

Dee, I'd like to ask if the charts for the rest of your shawls are written like the chart for the Ashton.


----------



## stevieland

SandyC said:


> Dee, I'd like to ask if the charts for the rest of your shawls are written like the chart for the Ashton.


Yep, the formatting is exactly the same for every one of my patterns. (1. I am a creature of habit. 2. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.) There is a front page, a pattern notes page, the charts, which always have that front page with detailed explanation about anything special about the charts, the charts themselves, the blocking info and knitting tips, and a final glamour shot usually. No tutorial in anything but Ashton, but hey, you don't need it anymore!!



SandyC said:


> Now I need to ask you a question. I also have just finished my Ashton Shawl. I don't have the fancy material to block it, so I bought some 19 gauge galvanized wire and some rust free tacks. Do I thread the wire through the edge of the shawl? form the scallops and then let it dry? I'm nervous about this.


Also, here are some pics of how to pin out the points. Please reread the Blocking Tips section to see the order you do everything in. All your questions will be answered!


----------



## CathyAnn

SandyC, Dee has blocking directions with the Ashton Shawl pattern. It's the page right after the one with Charts 3 and 4. Also helpful for me was studying the pictures of shawls being blocked by Nanciann and others. Check out Nanciann's pictures of the Wilshire Shawl she knit. One shows it being blocked. The title of her post is "My Wilshire Test Knit."

Oops! Dee has already answered your question!


----------



## CathyAnn

Here are pictures of my Ashton shawl. I used Brown Sheep Company "Legacy Lace", lace weight yarn, 75% wool and 25% nylon. Using Dee's formula, it works out to be heavy lace weight. It's 2-ply, loosely twisted, and therefore, for me, made the knitting process harder for being my first time attempt to knit a lace shawl with yarn that fine (my first time to attempt a lace shawl, period). From this experience, I don't know if I will ever knit with any lace weight yarn again. I've started the Wilshire Shawl with fingering weight yarn -- what a joy to knit with, but that's another story.

After getting the Ashton stretched out and blocked to dry, I noticed a few mistakes, missed YO's near the beginning of the project that I had no clue that I had missed. I can see through my examination of the shawl that the further along in the project, my skill was improving. I don't feel bad about the mistakes. I consider the shawl a record of my growth as a knitter. Also, the errors are near the neck, so they won't show when wearing it.

Thank you, Dee, for this great opportunity to learn how to knit lace, to expand my knowledge and improve my skill, to be able to learn from a master! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> Here are pictures of my Ashton shawl. I used Brown Sheep Company "Legacy Lace", lace weight yarn, 75% wool and 25% nylon. Using Dee's formula, it works out to be heavy lace weight. It's 2-ply, loosely twisted, and therefore, for me, made the knitting process harder for being my first time attempt to knit a lace shawl with yarn that fine (my first time to attempt a lace shawl, period). From this experience, I don't know if I will ever knit with any lace weight yarn again. I've started the Wilshire Shawl with fingering weight yarn -- what a joy to knit with, but that's another story.
> 
> After getting the Ashton stretched out and blocked to dry, I noticed a few mistakes, missed YO's near the beginning of the project that I had no clue that I had missed. I can see through my examination of the shawl that the further along in the project, my skill was improving. I don't feel bad about the mistakes. I consider the shawl a record of my growth as a knitter. Also, the errors are near the neck, so they won't show when wearing it.
> 
> Thank you, Dee, for this great opportunity to learn how to knit lace, to expand my knowledge and improve my skill, to be able to learn from a master! :thumbup:


Oh my, you are very welcome! Cathy Ann, I wish you could have seen the big smile on my face when I scrolled down and saw your beautiful shawl. You go, girl! Your blocking is perfect. The scallops are beautiful. You give yourself a big pat on the back.

I can't see the mistakes, frankly, so they can't be too visible.

I did the same thing as you, knitted my first lace with lace weight and didn't go back to it for a while, using fingering for several projects. After that, the lace weight seemed easier once I had a few more shawls under my belt.

Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

CathyAnn,
Wonderful work! Love the color. Hard to believe its your first when you look at it. Enjoy wearing it! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

CathyAnn your shawl is lovely as Dee said give yourself a pat on the back girl ..well done :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits

CathyAnn...it's beautimous! I love that shade of blue and have been trying to find something close for a future lace 'something'!

Great job!


----------



## agnescr

I have just started chart 2a my second Ashton its in Adriafil Zephir 50,( 50 wool/50polyaccyl) in Scarlet ,cant say it has been my favourite yarn to knit with.......dont know if its the yarn or the colour I don't really like,but as it is for my friends birthday and scarlet is her favourite colour ............... :roll:


----------



## Deeknits

I brought Hubby home from the hospital late last evening so I'm hoping to get back to Ashton this afternoon. I'm on row 9 of Chart 4 and can see the end. In fact, I was getting nervous that I would finish it before he got released and I wouldn't have any knitting to do at all!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

CathyAnn, your Ashton is beautiful. Yes, pat yourself on the back for a job well done and experience you have gained.
Shirley


----------



## Grammy Bert

CathyAnn, 

Your Ashton is gorgeous!


----------



## Lyndee

I agree with everyone! Its stunning and I love the color choice!


----------



## nanciann

Oh CathyAnn that is beautiful. If you made a mistake somewhere it is not easily visible. I love the way you blocked your shawl. It looks perfectly done. You are to be congratulated on such a beautiful endeavor. It will be such fun to wear. Enjoy it!


----------



## Carolannknits

CathyAnn, your Ashton came out great. That color just catches your eye. Mine didn't block that nice, but yours looks perfect.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

CathyAnn, great addition to our gallery of Ashtons. Your version is gorgeous, love the color!!! Congratulations!!! Looking forward to see your new projects!!!


----------



## marimom

Oh well. Should have known I would do something "unusual". I am kinitting my center stitch in stockinette. So it will be different in its' own way, as is the shawl maker!!


----------



## lifeline

stevieland said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I frogged the whole thing last night,it has gone,never looked like the pic anyway.
> Watched a you tube video and then read a post about UK terminology and suddenly it clicked,we in oz call YO yarn forward,i had been doing a stitch that doesnt exist,i usually change patterns to UK AUS terminology and i just plain forgot.
> 
> I have had a 4 week headache and am sick of counting,probably start again,i knew it wasnt as hard as i was doing,counted etc,dumb mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you figured out what the problem was. Good for you! I am sorry if the terminology is different and caused you problems. When you feel better, please come on back and try again.
Click to expand...

I expect this question has been answered already. I started reading the thread a couple of night s ago and hope to have a go at the Ashton when money allows. I came across this question about yarn overs(p54) and am concerned how it should be done. I am in the UK and get the idea that we do YOs differently from you. Can you please provide a link or an explanation of how its done in the US. I thought from one answer you had put it in the notes and so just read the pattern but couldn't find it.


----------



## stevieland

RebeccaMoe said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I frogged the whole thing last night,it has gone,never looked like the pic anyway.
> Watched a you tube video and then read a post about UK terminology and suddenly it clicked,we in oz call YO yarn forward,i had been doing a stitch that doesnt exist,i usually change patterns to UK AUS terminology and i just plain forgot.
> 
> I have had a 4 week headache and am sick of counting,probably start again,i knew it wasnt as hard as i was doing,counted etc,dumb mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you figured out what the problem was. Good for you! I am sorry if the terminology is different and caused you problems. When you feel better, please come on back and try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect this question has been answered already. I started reading the thread a couple of night s ago and hope to have a go at the Ashton when money allows. I came across this question about yarn overs(p54) and am concerned how it should be done. I am in the UK and get the idea that we do YOs differently from you. Can you please provide a link or an explanation of how its done in the US. I thought from one answer you had put it in the notes and so just read the pattern but couldn't find it.
Click to expand...

Check out this video, between .25 and .35:






It shows it very clearly.


----------



## lifeline

stevieland said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I frogged the whole thing last night,it has gone,never looked like the pic anyway.
> Watched a you tube video and then read a post about UK terminology and suddenly it clicked,we in oz call YO yarn forward,i had been doing a stitch that doesnt exist,i usually change patterns to UK AUS terminology and i just plain forgot.
> 
> I have had a 4 week headache and am sick of counting,probably start again,i knew it wasnt as hard as i was doing,counted etc,dumb mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you figured out what the problem was. Good for you! I am sorry if the terminology is different and caused you problems. When you feel better, please come on back and try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect this question has been answered already. I started reading the thread a couple of night s ago and hope to have a go at the Ashton when money allows. I came across this question about yarn overs(p54) and am concerned how it should be done. I am in the UK and get the idea that we do YOs differently from you. Can you please provide a link or an explanation of how its done in the US. I thought from one answer you had put it in the notes and so just read the pattern but couldn't find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out this video, between .25 and .35:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows it very clearly.
Click to expand...

Thank you. That is how I do a YO, so when I start I will be on the right track.


----------



## EweWho

Gosh, everyone has been busy in the past couple of days! I've been experiencing computer problems and not been able to get on here. I haven't been able to work much on the shawl either.

I finished chart 2a three times because I kept having "malfunctions." One time the dog got caught up in my knitting, pulling out several stitches. I wound up pulling it all out to my lifeline and starting over. Another time I was trying to get a dropped stitch that ran down into a yarn over. It turned into a catastrophe and I wound up pulling back down to the lifeline again. LOL Ah, the knitting experience!

Oh, and at one point I noticed the weight of the shawl was causing the stitches to not slide very well on the wooden needles so I switched to metal ones of the same size (interchangeable system). At first it seemed that my knitting was the same size, but after about 3 inches I noticed that it was considerably larger with the metal needles. I frogged all of that and put the wooden ones back in.

So I am happily starting Chart 3 the next time I pick up the needles. I still have lots of issues to deal with on the computer, so am backing it up in case I have to reformat the drive. This all started when I got a virus. I got rid of it, but some of the software that I downloaded to help rid me of it changed some of my settings. I can no longer use Internet Explorer or Chrome. My e-mail doesn't download because it can't find the server. Thankfully I am able to use Moxilla Firefox to get on the forum!!

The finished Ashtons are all beautiful!! Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Bethknits79

CathyAnn your Ashton is beautiful! I hope mine turns out as well as yours did.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Cathy Ann - Beautiful work. Hope mine turns out as well.


----------



## marilynnej

Oh my Gosh!!! That blue color is awesome. The workmanship is great! Mistakes? I can't see any mistakes! If mine turns out looking anything close to that I will be sooooo happy! :shock:


----------



## SandyC

marilynnej said:


> Oh my Gosh!!! That blue color is awesome. The workmanship is great! Mistakes? I can't see any mistakes! If mine turns out looking anything close to that I will be sooooo happy! :shock:


Well, I got little Ashton finished. Got to within 4 inches of finishing the bind off and horror of horrors I ran out of yarn. I had to take that all out and bound off with a different sock yarn that I had and it's ok because it is my practice piece. Now to block it!


----------



## CathyAnn

EweWho said:


> Gosh, everyone has been busy in the past couple of days! I've been experiencing computer problems and not been able to get on here. I haven't been able to work much on the shawl either.
> 
> I finished chart 2a three times because I kept having "malfunctions." One time the dog got caught up in my knitting, pulling out several stitches. I wound up pulling it all out to my lifeline and starting over. Another time I was trying to get a dropped stitch that ran down into a yarn over. It turned into a catastrophe and I wound up pulling back down to the lifeline again. LOL Ah, the knitting experience!
> 
> Oh, and at one point I noticed the weight of the shawl was causing the stitches to not slide very well on the wooden needles so I switched to metal ones of the same size (interchangeable system). At first it seemed that my knitting was the same size, but after about 3 inches I noticed that it was considerably larger with the metal needles. I frogged all of that and put the wooden ones back in.
> 
> So I am happily starting Chart 3 the next time I pick up the needles. I still have lots of issues to deal with on the computer, so am backing it up in case I have to reformat the drive. This all started when I got a virus. I got rid of it, but some of the software that I downloaded to help rid me of it changed some of my settings. I can no longer use Internet Explorer or Chrome. My e-mail doesn't download because it can't find the server. Thankfully I am able to use Moxilla Firefox to get on the forum!!
> 
> The finished Ashtons are all beautiful!! Keep those pictures coming!


EweWho, your "malfunctions" (except for the dog) sound very familiar. Love your use of the word "malfunctions"! :lol: Boy, oh boy, computers sure can be a pain in the -- ahem. :hunf:


----------



## Deeknits

AARRRGGGG....starting chart 4 over! I was finished and ready to start the bind off. I spread it out to gaze at the perfection....ALL of chart 4 had been so perfect with no problems, stitches all matched up and I hadn't used any markers at all. Then I saw it! :shock: On row 9 there was an extra YO next to one of the YO, K, YO groupings. I spent about 10 minutes trying to figure out how I could patch it up then realized I'd never be happy with that solution so I ripped it all out to the lifeline on row 24 of Chart 3. :roll: How did that happen without the stitches being off? Why didn't I catch it when I was reading every row as I did it? Whatever.....starting over just gives me the chance for more knitting!

I've got some domestic chores to get done tomorrow but hopefully I can get it finished on Sunday.


----------



## DanaKay

Oh aren't you just so glad you found it before you cast off!
I have an Ashton here waiting to be blocked. Just haven't been able to get to it. 
These shawls really draw me in.  
I have other projects in stages of completion. I pick them up put a few rows on and the 'Sirens of Shawl' go off in my head and I put down what I am doing and pick up one of them!
Prayers to your husband and you.


----------



## Typsknits

Cathy Ann your Ashton is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Grannyof5

I have cast off this evening. I know there are some mistakes and one glaring one but as this was a practice one and I don't like the colour I didn't worry. Don't know when I will get it blocked but an looking forward to see it then. Next time I will buy a new circular needle as the one I was using had rounded points and a really rough transition from cable to needle the stitches were always getting caught. 

I now know that I can knit this shawl and can read a chart thanks to Dee and all you shawlettes.

Once again Dee you are a very talented lady and generous in making the pattern available for free and instigating this KAL.

I have been gobsmacked by the beautiful shawls being made. Well done to everyone.


----------



## beadness

Are there any tips on binding off the Ashton Shawlette? I did so and then went to block mine and the bind off was not stretchy enough and I couldn't pull out the points. I've taken out the bind off row and put the stitches back on the needles. Do you suggest using a larger needle or what else might the problem be?


----------



## stevieland

beadness said:


> Are there any tips on binding off the Ashton Shawlette? I did so and then went to block mine and the bind off was not stretchy enough and I couldn't pull out the points. I've taken out the bind off row and put the stitches back on the needles. Do you suggest using a larger needle or what else might the problem be?


Are you using the bind off that is written on the pattern? Because if you do that loosely, you should have no problem. I always use a larger needle, usually some sort of double pointed one, a size or two larger. I think I used a US 7 to bind off all of mine, since they were knit with US5s.

I always make sure to pull out the two loops (that are on the right needle before I insert my left needle into them like an ssk) a bit so there is some breathing room between the loops and the right needle and make sure they are not too tight. I am consistent about how much I pull them (we are talking a couple of mm maybe). But even just using the larger needle and not knitting too tightly should be enough. But you MUST use the stretchy lace bind off on the pattern!



Deeknits said:


> AARRRGGGG....starting chart 4 over! I was finished and ready to start the bind off. I spread it out to gaze at the perfection....ALL of chart 4 had been so perfect with no problems, stitches all matched up and I hadn't used any markers at all. Then I saw it! :shock: On row 9 there was an extra YO next to one of the YO, K, YO groupings. I spent about 10 minutes trying to figure out how I could patch it up then realized I'd never be happy with that solution so I ripped it all out to the lifeline on row 24 of Chart 3. :roll: How did that happen without the stitches being off? Why didn't I catch it when I was reading every row as I did it? Whatever.....starting over just gives me the chance for more knitting!
> 
> I've got some domestic chores to get done tomorrow but hopefully I can get it finished on Sunday.


Dee, I feel your pain!! You read about my screwing up and having to take out a bind off to fix an error after I blocked the entire shawl with my new shawl, right? I kept saying, how could I have missed that? My error was right in front next to the spine? How can I admit this to the Shawlettes after giving them such a hard time about checking their work? Do as I say, not as I do??!!!! 

Can you explain better what the mistake was? Because if it just an extra YO, just drop it off your needle and don't worry about it!!!

Because you will take a needle and distribute that extra yarn over about 5 or 6 stitches to the left and right of it before you block it aka evening out the tension. I've done that many times. Heck even if I've purled into a YO that should have been there and don't notice it until the next RS row, I just drop both off the needle and worry about it later. I've fixed extra YOs I didn't notice 10 rows down and just dropped them off the needle between the two correct stitches, ended up with what looked like gaping holes practically and just redistributed the excess yarn in that area over 10 or 20 stitches in that row. Couldn't tell a thing after blocking!

Hey, knit happens!!!


----------



## lifeline

SunsetKnitting said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee I am looking for yarn for my Edwina shawl,maybe even Wiltshire too, had a look on Iceyarns.com but have no idea what to use any suggestions? have to buy on line as there are no good yarn shops within 15 miles
> 
> 
> 
> I have been drooling over Posh Yarn, that is only available in England. Edwina will be a beauty in this yarn. Here is the link to their site: http://www.poshyarn.co.uk/shop.html. If I am ever in the UK, this will be my first destination...
Click to expand...

Thank you for this link SunsetKnitting. Those are beautiful yarns. I think when I buy my yarn to make my Ashton that is where I am going to go. A bit pricey, but I will only need 1 or 2 skeins and worth it for a beautiful shawl. And the delivery charge is SO little :thumbup: 
My only problem will be deciding on what colour.


----------



## beadness

stevieland said:


> beadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any tips on binding off the Ashton Shawlette? I did so and then went to block mine and the bind off was not stretchy enough and I couldn't pull out the points. I've taken out the bind off row and put the stitches back on the needles. Do you suggest using a larger needle or what else might the problem be?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the bind off that is written on the pattern? Because if you do that loosely, you should have no problem. I always use a larger needle, usually some sort of double pointed one, a size or two larger. I think I used a US 7 to bind off all of mine, since they were knit with US5s.
> 
> I always make sure to pull out the two loops (that are on the right needle before I insert my left needle into them like an ssk) a bit so there is some breathing room between the loops and the right needle and make sure they are not too tight. I am consistent about how much I pull them (we are talking a couple of mm maybe). But even just using the larger needle and not knitting too tightly should be enough. But you MUST use the stretchy lace bind off on the pattern!
> 
> When I finished the final row I went back to my pattern and looked for bind off instructions at the end, after the instructions for the last chart. I missed the notes you wrote at the beginning of the pattern. Therefore, I did not use the stretchy bind off, nor did I go up a size or two with needles. I will do that now and I'm sure it will work fine Other than that, I'm pleased with the shawl, it won't be long now. I am amazed at how much it stretched when wet.
Click to expand...


----------



## marimom

I find it very interesting how determined we all are. So much frogging and still smiling. I do believe that a lot of it has to do with the Shawlette comaraderie. Good for us.


----------



## Brenda19605

Well, I must say I have learned so much working on this shawl. My two new mottos are...

Some mistakes are too much fun 
to only make once. (Lord knows I have made the mistake of not putting in enough lifelines repeatedly).

A truly happy person is one who 
can enjoy the scenery on a detour.

Yes, Ashton has seen many detours on her journey. And probably will see many more as I am only on chart 2. But I have learned to enjoy the process of learning as I go.

For those new to knitting lace...

Because I am using a fine fuzzy yarn, tinking is almost impossible. Frogging is the most feasible on this project with this yarn. I would not suggest using any type of fine fuzzy yarn to learn lace knitting. It adds an extra dimension of difficulty to the learning. 

Being that I have to frog when correcting most mistakes, I have learned to use more lifelines that most. I just tape a length of size 10 crochet cotton thread to my knitting needle and knit the purl row prior to a "technical" row on the chart. Then take the tape off the needle and center my lifeline in my knitted piece. 

For me, "technical" rows have been most of the rows on chart 2. So, I have lifelines showing every other row for much of my work in chart 2. I only learned this after frogging an entire chart 3 or 4 times. 

I say this to hopefully help others who may be new to the process and possibly new to knitting as I am. I also wanted to admit that I have had my share of trouble with a "relatively easy" stitch pattern on this shawl. So, if others have had trouble, don't feel like the Lone Ranger. You are not alone and shouldn't feel bad if you need to use more lifelines than others. Probably no one is using more lifelines than me. But this shawl WILL be finished and WILL look fabulous. After all, lace and socks were my reasons for learning to knit in the first place. I just hadn't planned on knitting my first lace and socks 3 months after learning to knit.

Hope this helps others.

Brenda


----------



## EweWho

Deeknits said:


> AARRRGGGG....starting chart 4 over! I was finished and ready to start the bind off. I spread it out to gaze at the perfection....ALL of chart 4 had been so perfect with no problems, stitches all matched up and I hadn't used any markers at all. Then I saw it! :shock: On row 9 there was an extra YO next to one of the YO, K, YO groupings. I spent about 10 minutes trying to figure out how I could patch it up then realized I'd never be happy with that solution so I ripped it all out to the lifeline on row 24 of Chart 3. :roll: How did that happen without the stitches being off? Why didn't I catch it when I was reading every row as I did it? Whatever.....starting over just gives me the chance for more knitting!
> 
> I've got some domestic chores to get done tomorrow but hopefully I can get it finished on Sunday.


Oh, Dee, my heart goes out to you! I know I would do the same thing. I repeated Chart 2a several times because I kept ripping it out. Thank God for lifelines, right? Now that I am in Chart 3 I am putting them a lot closer together. I haven't learned the pattern yet and am afraid something will be off. Having a lifeline every 4th row or so gives me peace of mind. You are going to be so happy when you get it done and it is done right!! LOL What is funny is that probably only you would have been able to spot the mistake.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

i want to us Patons bamboo silk.. is that an ok yarn for this pattern ?


----------



## yarner

Brenda19605 said:


> Well, I must say I have learned so much working on this shawl. My two new mottos are...
> 
> Some mistakes are too much fun
> to only make once. (Lord knows I have made the mistake of not putting in enough lifelines repeatedly).
> 
> A truly happy person is one who
> can enjoy the scenery on a detour.
> 
> Yes, Ashton has seen many detours on her journey. And probably will see many more as I am only on chart 2. But I have learned to enjoy the process of learning as I go.
> 
> For those new to knitting lace...
> 
> Because I am using a fine fuzzy yarn, tinking is almost impossible. Frogging is the most feasible on this project with this yarn. I would not suggest using any type of fine fuzzy yarn to learn lace knitting. It adds an extra dimension of difficulty to the learning.
> 
> Being that I have to frog when correcting most mistakes, I have learned to use more lifelines that most. I just tape a length of size 10 crochet cotton thread to my knitting needle and knit the purl row prior to a "technical" row on the chart. Then take the tape off the needle and center my lifeline in my knitted piece.
> 
> For me, "technical" rows have been most of the rows on chart 2. So, I have lifelines showing every other row for much of my work in chart 2. I only learned this after frogging an entire chart 3 or 4 times.
> 
> I say this to hopefully help others who may be new to the process and possibly new to knitting as I am. I also wanted to admit that I have had my share of trouble with a "relatively easy" stitch pattern on this shawl. So, if others have had trouble, don't feel like the Lone Ranger. You are not alone and shouldn't feel bad if you need to use more lifelines than others. Probably no one is using more lifelines than me. But this shawl WILL be finished and WILL look fabulous. After all, lace and socks were my reasons for learning to knit in the first place. I just hadn't planned on knitting my first lace and socks 3 months after learning to knit.
> 
> Hope this helps others.
> 
> Brenda


Brenda, here's a thought I'd like to share with you: maybe you could set this aside temporarily and start over with an inexpensive non-fuzzy yarn and then return to this when you're all practiced-up. BTW, I love your new mottos!

Nancy


----------



## DanaKay

Today the Heirloom Knitting book by Sharon Miller arrived! :thumbup:
So far today been looking through and reading this book. Very interesting and informative. 
Then now the clock says its about time I get dinner underway. Where does the time fly off to?


----------



## wreni

Just weighing in. I had to take a few days "medical leave" from knitting this shawl as I was too fuzzy from pain meds. I picked it up again today and will start round 5 of chart 2 soon. I am doing 2 additional rounds to make it a bit larger.

I just LOVE LOVE all the completed Ashtons I'm seeing. Will mine ever look as good?

Also I am working out a theme song for the Shawlettes, to the tune of West Side Story's "Here come the Jets" ("We're the Shawlettes, we knit like bats out of hell, Dee is our leader, we Love show and tell...," ladalada, I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Brenda19605

Yes Nancy, 
I may end up putting it aside for a bit, but not just yet. I do have other knitting projects going. The Ashton is my "most complicated" pattern and yarn. I am also working on a Feather and Fan shawl and a Mistake Rib scarf. I try to give the Ashton attention in the early morning when my eyes focus best. Then, when my concentration begins to wain, I work on the Feather and Fan piece. Late evening and night, I work on the Mistake Rib because it is done with worsted weight yarn and it easier to see. If visitors come in, I always work on either the Feather and Fan or the Mistake Rib because those patterns are so easy for me to work and talk.

So, even though I have jumped in to the deep end of the pond by working on the Ashton so early in my knitting experience, I will keep paddling and bobbing in the water. It will just take me longer to complete than most others. That is okay with me as I realize I am not experienced and I don't have anyone here to "show" me how to do things. The only visual help I get is from watching videos on YouTube. Being self taught is a slow process, but at least I am understanding the process and enjoying it.

Thanks for the advice and I WILL keep it in mind.

Brenda



yarner said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I must say I have learned so much working on this shawl. My two new mottos are...
> 
> Some mistakes are too much fun
> to only make once. (Lord knows I have made the mistake of not putting in enough lifelines repeatedly).
> 
> A truly happy person is one who
> can enjoy the scenery on a detour.
> 
> Yes, Ashton has seen many detours on her journey. And probably will see many more as I am only on chart 2. But I have learned to enjoy the process of learning as I go.
> 
> For those new to knitting lace...
> 
> Because I am using a fine fuzzy yarn, tinking is almost impossible. Frogging is the most feasible on this project with this yarn. I would not suggest using any type of fine fuzzy yarn to learn lace knitting. It adds an extra dimension of difficulty to the learning.
> 
> Being that I have to frog when correcting most mistakes, I have learned to use more lifelines that most. I just tape a length of size 10 crochet cotton thread to my knitting needle and knit the purl row prior to a "technical" row on the chart. Then take the tape off the needle and center my lifeline in my knitted piece.
> 
> For me, "technical" rows have been most of the rows on chart 2. So, I have lifelines showing every other row for much of my work in chart 2. I only learned this after frogging an entire chart 3 or 4 times.
> 
> I say this to hopefully help others who may be new to the process and possibly new to knitting as I am. I also wanted to admit that I have had my share of trouble with a "relatively easy" stitch pattern on this shawl. So, if others have had trouble, don't feel like the Lone Ranger. You are not alone and shouldn't feel bad if you need to use more lifelines than others. Probably no one is using more lifelines than me. But this shawl WILL be finished and WILL look fabulous. After all, lace and socks were my reasons for learning to knit in the first place. I just hadn't planned on knitting my first lace and socks 3 months after learning to knit.
> 
> Hope this helps others.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda, here's a thought I'd like to share with you: maybe you could set this aside temporarily and start over with an inexpensive non-fuzzy yarn and then return to this when you're all practiced-up. BTW, I love your new mottos!
> 
> Nancy
Click to expand...


----------



## Brenda19605

Wreni,

I am sorry to hear you are having medical issues. At least you are like me and we keep plugging away at our own pace.

The song sounds great so far. I am excited to "hear" it when you are finished with it. May the Shawlettes forever be wrapping (rapping) AND singing.

Brenda



wreni said:


> Just weighing in. I had to take a few days "medical leave" from knitting this shawl as I was too fuzzy from pain meds. I picked it up again today and will start round 5 of chart 2 soon. I am doing 2 additional rounds to make it a bit larger.
> 
> I just LOVE LOVE all the completed Ashtons I'm seeing. Will mine ever look as good?
> 
> Also I am working out a theme song for the Shawlettes, to the tune of West Side Story's "Here come the Jets" ("We're the Shawlettes, we knit like bats out of hell, Dee is our leader, we Love show and tell...," ladalada, I'll keep working on it.


----------



## beadness

My first Ashton Shawlette is finally finished. I used Ella Rae Lace Merino. For years I've seen some beautiful shawls knit and I kept putting it off knowing there would be a learning curve involved and I always had other things to do. Dee made this look and sound so easy I just decided to do it one day and voila! here is the result. Dee, you are a wonderful teacher and you have provided the most amazing instructions and help along the way. I am very grateful for what you have given all of us.

I didn't make too many mistakes along the way (ahem, except for a few rows in on Chart 3, I was probably knitting when I was too tired and had to redo that.) From that point on I used lifelines, but after that area the pattern actually gets easier so it seemed a breeze. I've learned to read my knitting, the biggest lesson here. 

I did have to undo my bind off since I was so eager to finish I jumped ahead and didn't read the notes about the best way to do it. When the shawl was wet I realized it was way too tight and I had no points. By then it was wet and I had to wait for it to dry to reknit it. Since I was making it looser, I tinked back to a solid stockinette area of the previous row and reattached the ball of yarn so I wouldn't run out in the middle of my bind off. I used the woven method of attaching and it worked perfectly. This is such a usable, pretty little thing that I've already cast on for my next one, deciding to make one in a brighter, more lively color for spring and summer.

I'd still love to try my hand at a lace weight shawl and will watch your replies for a suggestion on what to knit next. The Elizabeth is beautiful, I'm just not sure it's the next step on my way to shawldom.


----------



## Brenda19605

Beadness,

Your shawl turned out beautiful. I love the mixture of the colors you used.

Brenda


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful! I just finished the repeats of Chart 2 and am ready to start on 2a. I can't believe how much easier it is to read charts than I thought it would be!


----------



## beadness

EqLady said:


> Beautiful! I just finished the repeats of Chart 2 and am ready to start on 2a. I can't believe how much easier it is to read charts than I thought it would be!


I noticed that too. I'm surprised I didn't gravitate toward it sooner since I'm such a visual person.


----------



## stevieland

beadness said:


> My first Ashton Shawlette is finally finished. I used Ella Rae Lace Merino. For years I've seen some beautiful shawls knit and I kept putting it off knowing there would be a learning curve involved and I always had other things to do. Dee made this look and sound so easy I just decided to do it one day and voila! here is the result. Dee, you are a wonderful teacher and you have provided the most amazing instructions and help along the way. I am very grateful for what you have given all of us.
> 
> I didn't make too many mistakes along the way (ahem, except for a few rows in on Chart 3, I was probably knitting when I was too tired and had to redo that.) From that point on I used lifelines, but after that area the pattern actually gets easier so it seemed a breeze. I've learned to read my knitting, the biggest lesson here.
> 
> I did have to undo my bind off since I was so eager to finish I jumped ahead and didn't read the notes about the best way to do it. When the shawl was wet I realized it was way too tight and I had no points. By then it was wet and I had to wait for it to dry to reknit it. Since I was making it looser, I tinked back to a solid stockinette area of the previous row and reattached the ball of yarn so I wouldn't run out in the middle of my bind off. I used the woven method of attaching and it worked perfectly. This is such a usable, pretty little thing that I've already cast on for my next one, deciding to make one in a brighter, more lively color for spring and summer.
> 
> I'd still love to try my hand at a lace weight shawl and will watch your replies for a suggestion on what to knit next. The Elizabeth is beautiful, I'm just not sure it's the next step on my way to shawldom.


This is a stunning version of the pattern. Look at those pretty scallops! You couldn't have done them better. So we both redid bind-offs after blocking recently.

The yarn, the knitting, the blocking--really great job! I love those colors.

You may be ready for Elizabeth sooner than you think..... just sayin.

P.S. I want that table. Where did you get it?


----------



## beadness

This is a stunning version of the pattern. Look at those pretty scallops! You couldn't have done them better. So we both redid bind-offs after blocking recently.

The yarn, the knitting, the blocking--really great job! I love those colors.

You may be ready for Elizabeth sooner than you think..... just sayin.

P.S. I want that table. Where did you get it?[/quote]

Thanks for the kind comments. I had a ton of fun with this and felt like I learned so much. People pay lots of money for instruction like this and you gave of it so freely, surely good karma will be flowing your way.

I am leaning toward the Elizabeth, will be interested to see what yarns will be best for this scarf. It is done with a lighter weight yarn, yes?

Ah, the table. I still love it after all these years and it makes a good backdrop for my knitting creations  I'm an artist and attend finely juried shows. This was purchased at one of those shows I do, the ACC or American Craft Council Show in Baltimore, maybe 8 or 10 years ago. The artist makes her tiles by hand and then makes the tables using the hand-made tiles. Her colors are exquisite. I'm not sure she still exhibits at this show. She's based in California and her website is claygal.com.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Beadness, I have already left my comments on Ravelry, but want to point here once again on how lovely, fresh and beautiful your Ashton turned out. And the photography on that table, oh!!! It deserves to be on the cover of the magazine...


----------



## beadness

SunsetKnitting said:


> Beadness, I have already left my comments on Ravelry, but want to point here once again on how lovely, fresh and beautiful your Ashton turned out. And the photography on that table, oh!!! It deserves to be on the cover of the magazine...


Thank you for the kind comments. If only you saw me standing on the ottoman teetering over that table to get the shot!


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> AARRRGGGG....starting chart 4 over! I was finished and ready to start the bind off. I spread it out to gaze at the perfection....ALL of chart 4 had been so perfect with no problems, stitches all matched up and I hadn't used any markers at all. Then I saw it! :shock: On row 9 there was an extra YO next to one of the YO, K, YO groupings. I spent about 10 minutes trying to figure out how I could patch it up then realized I'd never be happy with that solution so I ripped it all out to the lifeline on row 24 of Chart 3. :roll: How did that happen without the stitches being off? Why didn't I catch it when I was reading every row as I did it? Whatever.....starting over just gives me the chance for more knitting!
> 
> I've got some domestic chores to get done tomorrow but hopefully I can get it finished on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, I feel your pain!! You read about my screwing up and having to take out a bind off to fix an error after I blocked the entire shawl with my new shawl, right? I kept saying, how could I have missed that? My error was right in front next to the spine? How can I admit this to the Shawlettes after giving them such a hard time about checking their work? Do as I say, not as I do??!!!!
> 
> Can you explain better what the mistake was? Because if it just an extra YO, just drop it off your needle and don't worry about it!!!
> 
> Because you will take a needle and distribute that extra yarn over about 5 or 6 stitches to the left and right of it before you block it aka evening out the tension. I've done that many times. Heck even if I've purled into a YO that should have been there and don't notice it until the next RS row, I just drop both off the needle and worry about it later. I've fixed extra YOs I didn't notice 10 rows down and just dropped them off the needle between the two correct stitches, ended up with what looked like gaping holes practically and just redistributed the excess yarn in that area over 10 or 20 stitches in that row. Couldn't tell a thing after blocking!
> 
> Hey, knit happens!!!
Click to expand...

There was an extra YO about 6 rows down and then I found where I'd missed one. I've gotten pretty good at adding them, per the video you posted a while back. I didn't think about trying to loose one the same way! I tried carefully ripping back to that row but I still get discombobulated with YO's...all that extra string just gets to me! At that point it just looked like a mess that blocking wasn't going to fix so I just went back to the lifeline. Maybe after more than my 3rd lace project I'll be more comfortable 'just dropping them off the needles' to fix later!

It's all good....I was getting a bit sad that this was getting close to the end now I can have more fun! Gee...wouldn't it be easier to just make another one, though?!?!? 
:XD:


----------



## Deeknits

beadness said:


> My first Ashton Shawlette is finally finished. I used Ella Rae Lace Merino. For years I've seen some beautiful shawls knit and I kept putting it off knowing there would be a learning curve involved and I always had other things to do. Dee made this look and sound so easy I just decided to do it one day and voila! here is the result. Dee, you are a wonderful teacher and you have provided the most amazing instructions and help along the way. I am very grateful for what you have given all of us.
> 
> I didn't make too many mistakes along the way (ahem, except for a few rows in on Chart 3, I was probably knitting when I was too tired and had to redo that.) From that point on I used lifelines, but after that area the pattern actually gets easier so it seemed a breeze. I've learned to read my knitting, the biggest lesson here.
> 
> I did have to undo my bind off since I was so eager to finish I jumped ahead and didn't read the notes about the best way to do it. When the shawl was wet I realized it was way too tight and I had no points. By then it was wet and I had to wait for it to dry to reknit it. Since I was making it looser, I tinked back to a solid stockinette area of the previous row and reattached the ball of yarn so I wouldn't run out in the middle of my bind off. I used the woven method of attaching and it worked perfectly. This is such a usable, pretty little thing that I've already cast on for my next one, deciding to make one in a brighter, more lively color for spring and summer.
> 
> I'd still love to try my hand at a lace weight shawl and will watch your replies for a suggestion on what to knit next. The Elizabeth is beautiful, I'm just not sure it's the next step on my way to shawldom.


Beautiful! I love the colorway...Ella Rae Lace Merino is my all time favorite yarn. In fact, I think I may have some that same color. Hhhmmm?!?!? It's fantastic...Congratulations. Your photography is also great, it sets off the colors perfectly.


----------



## DanaKay

beadness,
Very nice. Really nice dressing on it also. Fantastic colorway. Enjoy!


----------



## Northernrobin

I am home again..and feel as if I have been out of touch for a long time..there are so many pages to read...Wendy ( you know who you are) sorry to hear that you are in pain and hope things improve soon)...I started on several other projects while on vacation..now I am wondering about being "stale" for the lace knitting..esp after reading about extra YOS and difficulty with the cast off...will wait until tomorrow before doing anything else on lace.


----------



## stevieland

Northernrobin said:


> I am home again..and feel as if I have been out of touch for a long time..there are so many pages to read...Wendy ( you know who you are) sorry to hear that you are in pain and hope things improve soon)...I started on several other projects while on vacation..now I am wondering about being "stale" for the lace knitting..esp after reading about extra YOS and difficulty with the cast off...will wait until tomorrow before doing anything else on lace.


You will be fine, it's like riding a bike. The cast off issue was resolved, since the one from the pattern was not used. Extra yarn overs can be easily fixed. Get back on that horse!



Deeknits said:


> It's all good....I was getting a bit sad that this was getting close to the end now I can have more fun! Gee...wouldn't it be easier to just make another one, though?!?!?
> :XD:


Dee, I have a feeling this group might be knitting shawls together for a long time..... They don't all have to be mine, of course. Once you guys get too good at this, I won't be able to keep up with you.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

stevieland said:


> Northernrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am home again..and feel as if I have been out of touch for a long time..there are so many pages to read...Wendy ( you know who you are) sorry to hear that you are in pain and hope things improve soon)...I started on several other projects while on vacation..now I am wondering about being "stale" for the lace knitting..esp after reading about extra YOS and difficulty with the cast off...will wait until tomorrow before doing anything else on lace.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be fine, it's like riding a bike. The cast off issue was resolved, since the one from the pattern was not used. Extra yarn overs can be easily fixed. Get back on that horse!
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good....I was getting a bit sad that this was getting close to the end now I can have more fun! Gee...wouldn't it be easier to just make another one, though?!?!?
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dee, I have a feeling this group might be knitting shawls together for a long time..... They don't all have to be mine, of course. Once you guys get too good at this, I won't be able to keep up with you.
Click to expand...

Yeah right!


----------



## Northernrobin

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> i want to us Patons bamboo silk.. is that an ok yarn for this pattern ?


I have heard a lot of complaints about knitting with bamboo ( haven't tried it..because of this) that it is "splitty" and really annoys knitters..I have to say also..have seen a lot of bamboo yarn for sale at reduced prices and this may be why...however..its all hear-say. maybe someone else can comment in a positive manner about knitting with Bamboo.


----------



## stevieland

We are creeping up on 100 pages soon... I feel like we should have a party!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Opening act, ta da, the Shawlettes, singing their latest rap/wrap song, "Shawly It's Not Too Hard".


----------



## stevieland

sunnybutterfly said:


> Opening act, ta da, the Shawlettes, singing their latest rap/wrap song, "Shawly It's Not Too Hard".


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

Beadness, your shawl is just gorgeous. Love the yarn, and used in combination with the Ashton design, well, a winner! It's a shawl to "die" for! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

For those of you who are looking for another shawl to knit, why don't you check out the Wilshire? This is what I'm working on next, started, in fact, a couple of days ago.


----------



## Northernrobin

somewhere in the many pages I read..someone was asking about buying yarn for the project and could they get cotton...I would not..myself..did not see anyone else that commented..I question how well it will block out.


----------



## momanna

Beadness, your shawl is magnifico! I know there is hope for me, too. Starting on Chart 2 x8 tonight. 

Will be interested in seeing and hearing what yarns you all will be using next. I happen to love the variegated yarns; they keep my eyes interested. But I have seen some beautiful "tweedy" types that would be wonderful. Still cruising the sites for ideas. I won't buy until I'm ready, though. Buyers remorse shall not be my middle name.


----------



## Typsknits

Northernrobin! I use bamboo needles and found them great to work with I think it boils down to personal choice also the stitches dont slip off.
Beadness! Your shawl is really gorgeous love the colour that you used!


----------



## Northernrobin

Typsknits said:


> Northernrobin! I use bamboo needles and found them great to work with I think it boils down to personal choice also the stitches dont slip off.
> Beadness! Your shawl is really gorgeous love the colour that you used!


not sure what this is in reply to. Only comment I made recently about bamboo referred to bamboo yarn..not needles. Its basically like rayon..from a cellulose slurry..and can be soft and easily split by the knitting needles. This drives some knitters nuts..I have heard.

As far as bamboo KNs..I have some too..got them for some lace knitting with Estonian lace weight wool...but decided to try this KAL first and learn the basics.


----------



## Typsknits

Sorry I missread your comment senior moment L.O.L.


----------



## CathyAnn

momanna said:


> Beadness, your shawl is magnifico! I know there is hope for me, too. Starting on Chart 2 x8 tonight.
> 
> Will be interested in seeing and hearing what yarns you all will be using next. I happen to love the variegated yarns; they keep my eyes interested. But I have seen some beautiful "tweedy" types that would be wonderful. Still cruising the sites for ideas. I won't buy until I'm ready, though. Buyers remorse shall not be my middle name.


Momanna, I'm currently knitting the Wilshire with "tweedy" yarn in a lavender/purple/violet color -- rather subtle. One could also call the colors "tonal". The brand is "ONline" Supersocke100, 75% superwash wool, and 25% polyamide, fingering weight. I bought it at the LYS. There are approximately 459 yards per skein. There are other beautiful colorways in this line of yarn too. The thing I like about it is that it is interesting to knit with, yet won't compete with or "drown out" the beautiful lace designs in the shawls. Something to think about...


----------



## Carol (UK)

Has anyone printed all the pages out? I have printed about 10 of what I think is the most informative for me and put them in a binder. I think it will be the best and most informative book on lace knitted shawls!!


----------



## Carol (UK)

...........but now I see there is nearly 100 hundred WOW!


----------



## BSG

Carol (UK) said:


> Has anyone printed all the pages out? I have printed about 10 of what I think is the most informative for me and put them in a binder. I think it will be the best and most informative book on lace knitted shawls!!


No. I just highlighted the parts that explained how to do the shawl and copied and pasted into an email. It sits in my out box as I add to it.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Beadness- Your shawl is gorgeous. I really love the color of the yarn and way it turned out. 
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Carol, we think alike. I, too, am copying information. As I am reading the multiple pages, when there is a comment that hits home, I paste it into a Word document and save. I also print it up and am putting them in a binder. In fact, I am setting up a Lace only binder. I have all of Dee's patterns and comments pertaining to lace knitting in it. There is no way I can remember where I read something I want later. Yes, we will have a wealth of information that we are collecting. As someone else said recently, we would have to pay a fortune for the knowledge that Dee is giving us. I am so thankful and so excited with this KAL and Dee's knowlege. Others on the site also have a wealth of knowledge they are sharing. Thank you all. I forsee much lace knitting in the future.
Shirley


----------



## Carol (UK)

BSG said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone printed all the pages out? I have printed about 10 of what I think is the most informative for me and put them in a binder. I think it will be the best and most informative book on lace knitted shawls!!
> 
> 
> 
> No. I just highlighted the parts that explained how to do the shawl and copied and pasted into an email. It sits in my out box as I add to it.
Click to expand...

That's a good idea. So do you just send it as an e.mail to yourself?


----------



## Carol (UK)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Carol, we think alike. I, too, am copying information. As I am reading the multiple pages, when there is a comment that hits home, I paste it into a Word document and save. I also print it up and am putting them in a binder. In fact, I am setting up a Lace only binder. I have all of Dee's patterns and comments pertaining to lace knitting in it. There is no way I can remember where I read something I want later. Yes, we will have a wealth of information that we are collecting. As someone else said recently, we would have to pay a fortune for the knowledge that Dee is giving us. I am so thankful and so excited with this KAL and Dee's knowlege. Others on the site also have a wealth of knowledge they are sharing. Thank you all. I forsee much lace knitting in the future.
> 
> Shirley


Hi Shirley, Yes I agree. I too am excited about this. I have never seriously attempted lace before but all this has spurred me on. I'm still only on chart two of the Ashton as I have had one or two other projects on the go which I am just finishing, so I'm looking forward to getting back to it. I've also bought some lovely new lace weight yarn which I can't wait to try. Happy knitting - Love Carol


----------



## Northernrobin

further comments about knitting directly from a cone of yarn...now that I am almost done I have kind of figured out how to do this...the longer the length of yarn coming from the cone , the more it kinks..so keeping the distance from the cone to the knitting project as short as possible is the solution..I was able to do this without too much difficulty by using a hand crafted device on which you place your cone or skein of yarn..its like a mini lazy susan and unwinds the yarn without your touching it..you just gently tug on the yarn. There is a post about this device with a photo amongst the last 97 pages somewhere..I ordered it from a craftyman in Texas..I cannot remember the Estay name...its in the previous post. It was about $35...but should last indefinitely and be usable on every future project.


----------



## Deeknits

Northernrobin said:


> further comments about knitting directly from a cone of yarn...now that I am almost done I have kind of figured out how to do this...the longer the length of yarn coming from the cone , the more it kinks..so keeping the distance from the cone to the knitting project as short as possible is the solution..I was able to do this without too much difficulty by using a hand crafted device on which you place your cone or skein of yarn..its like a mini lazy susan and unwinds the yarn without your touching it..you just gently tug on the yarn. There is a post about this device with a photo amongst the last 97 pages somewhere..I ordered it from a craftyman in Texas..I cannot remember the Estay name...its in the previous post. It was about $35...but should last indefinitely and be usable on every future project.


I think I originally posted about the Yarn Spinner here. I got it from the same place. His name on Etsy is Craftiness and this is the link to his shop.... http://www.etsy.com/shop/Craftiness?ref=top_trail I also have a spinner that has a bowl on the bottom that holds all those little bits, like scissors, stitch markers, crochet hook, etc., that I use frequently while knitting. I love all the spinners!


----------



## marilynnej

Beadness, your shawl is gorgeous. Ooohh will I ever get there? I am still only on chart 2 5th repeat but I want to add two more to make it a bit larger also. I love your yarn selection and the colors. I am hoping to make it to the next chart by this weekend


----------



## marimom

I have used bamboo alone and have never had a problem. It did not split on me and was very soft and easy to work with. A bamboo silk combo sounds wonderful. What is the yarn?



Northernrobin said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i want to us Patons bamboo silk.. is that an ok yarn for this pattern ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard a lot of complaints about knitting with bamboo ( haven't tried it..because of this) that it is "splitty" and really annoys knitters..I have to say also..have seen a lot of bamboo yarn for sale at reduced prices and this may be why...however..its all hear-say. maybe someone else can comment in a positive manner about knitting with Bamboo.
Click to expand...


----------



## marimom

Yes, that's what I do.. I copy info that looks like I may need it in the future and paste it on my Ashton Shawl pages.



Carol (UK) said:


> Has anyone printed all the pages out? I have printed about 10 of what I think is the most informative for me and put them in a binder. I think it will be the best and most informative book on lace knitted shawls!!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Well guys, here I was on the last row before bind off and HORRORS, I spotted a mistake two rows down. (Thank goodness not further.) So frogging I went. Maybe tonight I can finish my lovely Ashton. I sure hope I don't spot something while I am blocking. This has been such a fun and wonderful experience for me. I have learned so much in many aspects of my knitting and am looking to many more years of doing lace knitting. I always loved it, but was hesitant to try it. Though I am far from an expert, I now have confidence that I can do lace knitting. Thanks Dee.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Well guys, here I was on the last row before bind off and HORRORS, I spotted a mistake two rows down. (Thank goodness not further.) So frogging I went. Maybe tonight I can finish my lovely Ashton. I sure hope I don't spot something while I am blocking. This has been such a fun and wonderful experience for me. I have learned so much in many aspects of my knitting and am looking to many more years of doing lace knitting. I always loved it, but was hesitant to try it. Though I am far from an expert, I now have confidence that I can do lace knitting. Thanks Dee.
> Shirley


you are welcome Shirley. Seeing folks like you finishing up and learning something new makes it all worthwhile.

I am very proud that you frogged rather than let it be. And if you spot something while you are blocking, you can still fix that. As you know, that's what happened to my Alexandra. Annoying, yes. End of the world, not!

I can't wait to see your Ashton!


----------



## momanna

I can't believe I am on the last repeat of chart #2. Am now scoping out foam mats for blocking, as the end is near.


----------



## kathiba194

Way to go. I bet you are doing the happy dance. Be sure to post a picture when you get it blocked. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Beadness - Lovely shawl, photography, and I also love your table. Blues are my favourite colourway. 

I'm finaly at row 1 of chart 3. I am putting life lines in every purl row this time as I hate ripping back so far. I'm hoping I don't make any more mistakes I can't see.


----------



## mamared1949

I have just finished my 9th repeat of chart 2 and quite frankly I was 
Doing most of it without even looking at the chart, so I am so ready to move to my least favorite chart 3.


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> Squirrely Shirley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys, here I was on the last row before bind off and HORRORS, I spotted a mistake two rows down. (Thank goodness not further.) So frogging I went. Maybe tonight I can finish my lovely Ashton. I sure hope I don't spot something while I am blocking. This has been such a fun and wonderful experience for me. I have learned so much in many aspects of my knitting and am looking to many more years of doing lace knitting. I always loved it, but was hesitant to try it. Though I am far from an expert, I now have confidence that I can do lace knitting. Thanks Dee.
> Shirley
> 
> 
> 
> you are welcome Shirley. Seeing folks like you finishing up and learning something new makes it all worthwhile.
> 
> I am very proud that you frogged rather than let it be. And if you spot something while you are blocking, you can still fix that. As you know, that's what happened to my Alexandra. Annoying, yes. End of the world, not!
> 
> I can't wait to see your Ashton!
Click to expand...

I just finished my Ashton and blocked it BUT I didn't have room on the board that I was using to stretch it enough I don't think. Tomorrow I will post a pic and see what you think. thanks so much for all your help with this project, I am looking forward to another lace project.


----------



## beadness

I wish I had taken a picture of "the blob" before I blocked it as it's hard to believe that the yarn stretches so much and changes it's characteristics. I just love natural fibers for this reason. Btw, I used shampoo to soak the shawl, I did not have any wool type of wash. Then I rinsed it in cold water and rolled it in a towel to get most of the moisture out. It's very soft. It made me wonder if anyone has ever tried to rinse their shawl in conditioner. Natural fibers aren't that different from hair.


----------



## DanaKay

beadness said:


> I wish I had taken a picture of "the blob" before I blocked it as it's hard to believe that the yarn stretches so much and changes it's characteristics. I just love natural fibers for this reason. Btw, I used shampoo to soak the shawl, I did not have any wool type of wash. Then I rinsed it in cold water and rolled it in a towel to get most of the moisture out. It's very soft. It made me wonder if anyone has ever tried to rinse their shawl in conditioner. Natural fibers aren't that different from hair.


I guess you could use conditioner if you wanted, but I think it may take away from the natural bloom of your fabric. I don't believe I would do it. 
A little mild shampoo works just fine. I used it when I misplaced my wool wash. The cashmere I have it is suggested to use baby shampoo.
I would suggest to use the same temp to wash and rinse. Some fabrics don't like a temp change.


----------



## Deeknits

My last shawl was washed in regular shampoo. After a good rinse, I added a few drops of hair conditioner to some warm water and let it set a few minutes while I got the blocking mat and stuff ready. It dried really soft and has kept it's shape very well.


----------



## Carolannknits

Here's the thing, I messed up my bindoff. Did it the way the pattern states but I used 2 strands of lace weight yarn and did my bindoff this way. Not a good idea. I have to take off this bindoff and try it with one strand because the points won't block out. I have used yarn from my stash that I think is a wool blend but not sure.


----------



## momrnbk

mamared1949 said:


> I have just finished my 9th repeat of chart 2 and quite frankly I was
> Doing most of it without even looking at the chart, so I am so ready to move to my least favorite chart 3.


Don't make the mistake I did. I was so anxious to get to chart 3 I totally left out 2A. It was only when catching up on the KAL that I started thinking "2A?, hmm?" when reading some posts. That will teach me to count the stitches at the end of the chart. Luckily I was only two rows into chart 3.


----------



## mamared1949

Yea after I hit send I realized I had to do chart 2a.


----------



## stevieland

Carolannknits said:


> Here's the thing, I messed up my bindoff. Did it the way the pattern states but I used 2 strands of lace weight yarn and did my bindoff this way. Not a good idea. I have to take off this bindoff and try it with one strand because the points won't block out. I have used yarn from my stash that I think is a wool blend but not sure.


You may know this already, but the Estonian shawl knitters traditionally use doubled thread for the border edges. It looks okay with some things, but I think with the heavier yarn it won't work as well. But I commend your experimentation.

So how is it coming along now?


----------



## beadness

momrnbk said:


> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just finished my 9th repeat of chart 2 and quite frankly I was
> Doing most of it without even looking at the chart, so I am so ready to move to my least favorite chart 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make the mistake I did. I was so anxious to get to chart 3 I totally left out 2A. It was only when catching up on the KAL that I started thinking "2A?, hmm?" when reading some posts. That will teach me to count the stitches at the end of the chart. Luckily I was only two rows into chart 3.
Click to expand...

Now that I'm knitting my second Ashton, the fear of getting it right is gone and it's even more fun this time. I've got a tip that helps me keep track of where I am. First and foremost, I advocate "reading" your knitting. I read each side separately. On the side of my printed out pattern page, I drew a graph extending the lines of the chart. As I completed each row, I wrote down the number of stitches on each side of the center row. This does not include the center stitch. It's a quick double check after reading your knitting to make sure you are where you are supposed to be. You can do this with every chart and at the end of the chart you will have the total number of stitches that Dee has put in red at the top left of each chart. I'm attaching a picture of what I've done. Hope this helps. I also admit that some people tend to be counters and some others, not so much. This works for me, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Northernrobin

I am wondering if anyone , instead of washing the shawl for blocking..just uses a spray bottle and water to mist it enough for the blocking.


----------



## beadness

Northernrobin said:


> I am wondering if anyone , instead of washing the shawl for blocking..just uses a spray bottle and water to mist it enough for the blocking.


I doubt if you'd get the full relaxation of the fibers without soaking. I've read it should be soaked for a minimum of 1/2 hour. I did it that way and, yes, I did use 100% merino, but it worked like a charm. I believe in trusting the process.


----------



## EweWho

beadness said:


> Now that I'm knitting my second Ashton, the fear of getting it right is gone and it's even more fun this time. I've got a tip that helps me keep track of where I am. First and foremost, I advocate "reading" your knitting. I read each side separately. On the side of my printed out pattern page, I drew a graph extending the lines of the chart. As I completed each row, I wrote down the number of stitches on each side of the center row. This does not include the center stitch. It's a quick double check after reading your knitting to make sure you are where you are supposed to be.


Your Ashton is gorgeous, and this is an excellent tip! I'm going to copy your information to my original copy (is that an oxymoron?) to keep in my binder.

On another note, I have a question. After multiple false starts, I finally got on my way with Chart 3. I am now on Row 5. I had put in markers at every 12 stitches after starting the first one and it worked well for the first rows, but now it seems that my markers are off. I just want to make sure this is the case before removing all of them to do this row. I checked numerous amounts of times and it just isn't working with the first set of stitches. They are correct on row 3, but I wind up with one extra stitch in the first section of row 5. Not sure I am explaining this well enough for anyone to tell what I am saying. LOL Did anyone else place markers at every 12 stitches and if so, did you have to move them when you did Row 5?

Thanks!


----------



## nanciann

When you use markers with this pattern .. you have to be prepared to move the markers as you go along. There are ssk's at the end of some of the 12 stitch marked areas that use as stitch from the next 12 stitch marker.


----------



## Northernrobin

yes I put markers in..and after carefully reading the finished row..I took them out..and put them in again as I did row 7..did not even make them into loops, just laid them in there ..this was after I restarted reading the pattern as I went ( meaning I was still knitting this row..just had to go back and recheck things before going on) multiple times.. that way I could easily just read the last 12 stitches each time if I wanted.


----------



## stevieland

EweWho said:


> On another note, I have a question. After multiple false starts, I finally got on my way with Chart 3. I am now on Row 5. I had put in markers at every 12 stitches after starting the first one and it worked well for the first rows, but now it seems that my markers are off. I just want to make sure this is the case before removing all of them to do this row. I checked numerous amounts of times and it just isn't working with the first set of stitches. They are correct on row 3, but I wind up with one extra stitch in the first section of row 5. Not sure I am explaining this well enough for anyone to tell what I am saying. LOL Did anyone else place markers at every 12 stitches and if so, did you have to move them when you did Row 5?
> 
> Thanks!


Get rid of those stitch markers for this chart! Here is a case of where the markers are more of a pain than they are worth. You know why? Because on Row 5, that first ssk in the blue shaded area is actually taking its first stitch from the outside of the pattern repeat. Just like what is happening to you. So you would have to move it every time. No way!!

Just read your knitting, make sure that your YO are making diagonal lines like the pattern, that the decreases are lining up diagonally, etc. and you will be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## kac47874

Dee,

How is the Alexandra coming? Looking forward to it....

Kathy


----------



## momanna

Well, I'm thinking about the next shawl; even thought I will be making a sweater for my granddaughter in between. I've looked at the self striping yarn, not sure I really want that (plus size goddess may look like 10W x 5H). Looked at the hand painted yarn, not so sure about that. Looked at solid colors, really can't quite decide. Help me select, please.

Colorways: greens, lavender, reds, oranges

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Carol (UK)

Have picked up my Ashton today after a couple of weeks while I finished two other projects. I am on chart 2 for the second time (have completed once) I have a query:- Does the blue shaded area have to be worked twice on rows 7, 9, and 11? or is it just row 5. I have read the instructions over and over, but cannot figure out.


----------



## stevieland

Carol (UK) said:


> Have picked up my Ashton today after a couple of weeks while I finished two other projects. I am on chart 2 for the second time (have completed once) I have a query:- Does the blue shaded area have to be worked twice on rows 7, 9, and 11? or is it just row 5. I have read the instructions over and over, but cannot figure out.


Check out the bottom of page 2 of the tutorial/for new chart users section (i changed the name of the section when I updated the pattern in late december).

It says:

The 3rd time you work Chart 2, do what it says above for Row 5 but work the blue-shaded stitches 3x in a row

The 4th time you work Chart 2, as above, but work the blue-shaded stitches 4x in a row

The 5th time you work Chart 2, as above, but work the blue-shaded stitches 5x in a row

The stitch count at the end of each repeat of Chart 2 is as follows: 1x = 83; 2x = 107; 3x = 131; 4x = 155; 5x = 179.

All the rest of the Charts are only worked one time, so do what it says for Chart 2, Row 5 above, but:

Chart 2a Work the blue-shaded stitches 6x in a row
Chart 3 Work the blue-shaded stitches 7x in a row
Chart 4 Work the blue-shaded stitches 9x in a row



kac47874 said:


> Dee,
> 
> How is the Alexandra coming? Looking forward to it....
> 
> Kathy


I'm working on it right now!!!! Need to finish formatting pattern, finish up test knitting, and then in a few weeks, hopefully.



momanna said:


> Well, I'm thinking about the next shawl; even thought I will be making a sweater for my granddaughter in between. I've looked at the self striping yarn, not sure I really want that (plus size goddess may look like 10W x 5H). Looked at the hand painted yarn, not so sure about that. Looked at solid colors, really can't quite decide. Help me select, please.
> 
> Colorways: greens, lavender, reds, oranges
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Are you talking Alexandra or another Ashton?


----------



## Carol (UK)

Many Thanks Dee for replying so quickly x


----------



## Northernrobin

a warning to those who are close to finishing...keep reading your knitting..I keep making silly errors think its the last- bit- to- go- rush thing. So..be careful on those last few rows....


----------



## momanna

Does it really matter? I would like another Aston before I go on the the new shawl, Dee.


----------



## EweWho

stevieland said:


> Get rid of those stitch markers for this chart! Here is a case of where the markers are more of a pain than they are worth. You know why? Because on Row 5, that first ssk in the blue shaded area is actually taking its first stitch from the outside of the pattern repeat. Just like what is happening to you. So you would have to move it every time. No way!!
> 
> Just read your knitting, make sure that your YO are making diagonal lines like the pattern, that the decreases are lining up diagonally, etc. and you will be fine.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, ladies! The funny thing is, I was not using the markers for any of the other charts but when I started Chart 3, I was having a tough time reading the pattern because the stitches were in the darkest thread. After frogging a couple of times, I did the first part of the row then slipped in markers every 12 stitches before knitting the row so I would know if something wasn't right. It worked well enough for Row 3 that I thought I could leave them in. In Row 5 I came up against the scenario you described, Dee, and couldn't figure out what I had done wrong!! LOL Markers will come out before I try anything else. Thank God for the markers that snap and unsnap to open! Now that the pattern has started to emerge I will be a little more comfortable with it.


----------



## nanciann

Oh my goodness! Page 100 is coming up, people....


----------



## SunsetKnitting

nanciann said:


> Oh my goodness! Page 100 is coming up, people....


I just came from work and ready for the party!!!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

It can't be too far away........waiting, waiting


----------



## sunnybutterfly

I want to be first.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Maybe this time.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Maybe this time.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Nup. try again


----------



## sunnybutterfly

And again.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Aaaaaaagh


----------



## funthreads623

Sandy, try blocking your shawl folded in half...I had to do that with my last one. Run your wire down the center, then do the edge to create the angle straight, then pull out the points together...I actually like mine better blocked this way, as the points are perfectly aligned!



SandyC said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrely Shirley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys, here I was on the last row before bind off and HORRORS, I spotted a mistake two rows down. (Thank goodness not further.) So frogging I went. Maybe tonight I can finish my lovely Ashton. I sure hope I don't spot something while I am blocking. This has been such a fun and wonderful experience for me. I have learned so much in many aspects of my knitting and am looking to many more years of doing lace knitting. I always loved it, but was hesitant to try it. Though I am far from an expert, I now have confidence that I can do lace knitting. Thanks Dee.
> Shirley
> 
> 
> 
> you are welcome Shirley. Seeing folks like you finishing up and learning something new makes it all worthwhile.
> 
> I am very proud that you frogged rather than let it be. And if you spot something while you are blocking, you can still fix that. As you know, that's what happened to my Alexandra. Annoying, yes. End of the world, not!
> 
> I can't wait to see your Ashton!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just finished my Ashton and blocked it BUT I didn't have room on the board that I was using to stretch it enough I don't think. Tomorrow I will post a pic and see what you think. thanks so much for all your help with this project, I am looking forward to another lace project.
Click to expand...


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Oh I did it and didn't know.


----------



## stevieland

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:         :-D

100 pages! I'm gettin' a little choked up here, ladies.....

I am so proud of each and every one of you, with all your frogging and trying and learning and succeeding! 

But I can tell you one thing, no one has had more fun doing this than yours truly. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## agnescr

me?


----------



## Deeknits

EweWho said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of those stitch markers for this chart! Here is a case of where the markers are more of a pain than they are worth. You know why? Because on Row 5, that first ssk in the blue shaded area is actually taking its first stitch from the outside of the pattern repeat. Just like what is happening to you. So you would have to move it every time. No way!!
> 
> Just read your knitting, make sure that your YO are making diagonal lines like the pattern, that the decreases are lining up diagonally, etc. and you will be fine.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies! The funny thing is, I was not using the markers for any of the other charts but when I started Chart 3, I was having a tough time reading the pattern because the stitches were in the darkest thread. After frogging a couple of times, I did the first part of the row then slipped in markers every 12 stitches before knitting the row so I would know if something wasn't right. It worked well enough for Row 3 that I thought I could leave them in. In Row 5 I came up against the scenario you described, Dee, and couldn't figure out what I had done wrong!! LOL Markers will come out before I try anything else. Thank God for the markers that snap and unsnap to open! Now that the pattern has started to emerge I will be a little more comfortable with it.
Click to expand...

Regina.....I had the same problem but wasn't totally comfortable with NO markers to refer to if I had to frog back a but. So what I did was put them every 12 stitches on the repeat then on the purl row I removed them. It wasn't much work to do so, worth it to have a reference while I learned to read the stitches. Once I got about halfway through chart 3 I didn't need them anymore.


----------



## Bethknits79

Well, I had hoped to be finishing up my Ashton but alas a car ride and children do not bode well for lace knitting!!! I started on chart 3 then I kept getting off track because the kids would ask me something or my husband would and before you know it I was lost. So I put it down in the middle of the row and later that night I frogged what I had done on chart 3 down to the purl row before you start chart 3 then did row 1 and now I have one extra stitch ARRRRGH! I think I'll have to recount my stitches tonight and read my knitting to see if there's a mistake in there somewhere. I WILL finish my Ashton and be soooooooo proud of her!!! And 100 pages WOO HOO!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Well done Dee, you deserve a round of applause. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momanna

I'm now on Chart 2A 6th row. Done for tonight. Taking my beautiful granddaughter to pick out her yarn tomorrow. Going to make the Eskimo sweater coat for her. She has seen it and is very excited.

I have some medical tests on Thursday. Will be having some surgery on my sternum that did not heal correctly from my double bi-pass last year. So I really want to finish the shawl.


----------



## EweWho

stevieland said:


> Get rid of those stitch markers for this chart! Here is a case of where the markers are more of a pain than they are worth. You know why? Because on Row 5, that first ssk in the blue shaded area is actually taking its first stitch from the outside of the pattern repeat. Just like what is happening to you. So you would have to move it every time. No way!!
> 
> Just read your knitting, make sure that your YO are making diagonal lines like the pattern, that the decreases are lining up diagonally, etc. and you will be fine.
> 
> Good luck!


Well, I just frogged back to my lifeline at the end of Chart 2a for the fourth time. Row 5 is killing me!! I took out the markers, the first half went well, but at the end of the second half of the row I had an extra 3 stitches!!! My diagonal decreases all lined up as did the yarn overs!!! I'll try once again, but this time I am putting a lifeline in on EVERY odd row. I know I had the correct amount of stitches at the end of Row 3. I don't mind doing Row 5 repeatedly until I get it right, but having to go back to the beginning of the chart is really a pain. I started to put a lifeline in at the end of Row 3....should have listened to that little voice in my head.


----------



## Deeknits

Woo Hoo...I'm binding off! DH had a doctors appt. today and I had a chance to sit and finish my Ashton. I have to admit I'm kinda sad to see her finished!

I want those points sharp enough to squeal when I block it so I went up 2 needles sizes and am still binding loose like Dee said. Ya'll wish me luck! I'll block it in the morning and post pics.

I can't wait to start the next one!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Deeknits said:


> I can't wait to start the next one!


And we can't wait to see your Ashton!!! Happy blocking!!!


----------



## DanaKay

Fantastic 100 pages strong! Great knitting, Great Shawlettes, Great designer/teacher, Wonderful friendship. This KAL Rocks! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits

Dee.....Do you weave in your ends before blocking or after?

ETA....Never mind, I read the directions! :roll:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

DanaKay said:


> Fantastic 100 pages strong! Great knitting, Great Shawlettes, Great designer/teacher, Wonderful friendship. This KAL Rocks! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Brenda19605

Wow, 100+ pages now. I'm wondering what KAL on KP has the longest number of pages. Does anyone know?

Well, I've made it to chart 2a. And, boy, does my shawl look really, really small before blocking. I have not done any extra repeats and I'm thinking this may be a mistake, but...
I'm trusting the process and the fact I can massively stretch it when I block it. Now to see how long it takes me to get through this maddening chart 3 everyone has spoken about.

Brenda


----------



## kathiba194

I started my Aston two days ago. Ripped it out once on chart 1. Got to chart two and made a mistake on the second X thru and I had no life line. ?I guess I dropped a few stitches trying to go back and than I got frustrated and ripped the whole thing. I will be starting this again today and will be praying and using life lines! I am trying to housebreak a 13 week old lab puppy, so my concentration has not been very good on knitting. Hope the puppy and I both do better today.


----------



## Northernrobin

Even with adult pets, let alone puppies...its difficult to knit lace with distractions..or if you are tired..meaning not concentrating..I only did about 4 rows/day after a learning curve of difficulties. No wonder you are ripping things out..with an untrained puppy. I finally learned that when things got busy..to stop knitting and wait for quiet. Now have only 2 rows to go and one is the bind off. Should happen this morning..with the blocking to be on Friday. Kathiba 194..you can do it..but take your time!


----------



## agnescr

Brenda19605 said:


> Wow, 100+ pages now. I'm wondering what KAL on KP has the longest number of pages. Does anyone know?
> 
> Well, I've made it to chart 2a. And, boy, does my shawl look really, really small before blocking. I have not done any extra repeats and I'm thinking this may be a mistake, but...
> I'm trusting the process and the fact I can massively stretch it when I block it. Now to see how long it takes me to get through this maddening chart 3 everyone has spoken about.
> 
> Brenda


I can't understand the problem with chart 3 after all it is still blocks of 12 stitches, but I have found the best way for me doing any of the charts is to open it in " Word" and blow the graph up to 200%,(can go even bigger if required) do the first part of the row then centre the blue portion of chart in middle of screen... line what row you are working on at bottom of screen...............hey presto


----------



## EqLady

Early on, I decided not to use too many markers, so I started with one on each side of the center stitch. Then, moving into "blue repeat" territory, the direction "repeat until enough stitches to finish the chart" got me thinking. So, I count ahead how many stitches I need to have left before I stop repeating the blue stitches. Then I discovered there's one more stitch for the second half of the row than for the first half, and that the stitches go up by one on each successive right side row. (Hope this is making sense!) So, the only other markers I use are for those points where I stop repeating the blue stitches and continue to the end.


----------



## kathiba194

Northernrobin said:


> Even with adult pets, let alone puppies...its difficult to knit lace with distractions..or if you are tired..meaning not concentrating..I only did about 4 rows/day after a learning curve of difficulties. No wonder you are ripping things out..with an untrained puppy. I finally learned that when things got busy..to stop knitting and wait for quiet. Now have only 2 rows to go and one is the bind off. Should happen this morning..with the blocking to be on Friday. Kathiba 194..you can do it..but take your time!


Northernrobin...Congrats on finishing up your Ashton. Can't wait to see the finished, blocked shawlette. I got so excited about this shawl and couldn't wait to start it. I really have no business trying it, since I am a very, very inexperienced knitter with very few completed projects under my belt. But since I really enjoy a challenge, and have been watching the KAL, and everyone doing so well, I wanted to try. I found out yesterday, that it requires TOTAL concentration. I am hoping to do better today. The puppy will be crated during knitting time! Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## EweWho

EqLady said:


> Early on, I decided not to use too many markers, so I started with one on each side of the center stitch. Then, moving into "blue repeat" territory, the direction "repeat until enough stitches to finish the chart" got me thinking. So, I count ahead how many stitches I need to have left before I stop repeating the blue stitches. Then I discovered there's one more stitch for the second half of the row than for the first half, and that the stitches go up by one on each successive right side row. (Hope this is making sense!) So, the only other markers I use are for those points where I stop repeating the blue stitches and continue to the end.


I also only used markers on each side of the center stitch for all the charts leading up to Chart 3. I'm now back to the row that has been giving me so many problems, Row 5. I'm going to try what you do, putting markers in where I stop repeating to see if that helps me get through this row. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Northernrobin

Any inexperienced knitter will learn a heck of a lot making this shawl...you will quickly become...an expert. I am done..the shawl , with 9 repeats weighs 5 oz. I did not weigh the cone before starting so this is the best I can do with yardage info. It is fingering yarn.

Bind off comments...since you are doing this loosely its very easy for the right needle to drop your stitch..I did this at least 4 times..but since there is only one stitch to drop its correctable. I choose to use an inexpensive bamboo needle for the bind off needle..when I looked at the needle that was 2 sizes bigger..it did not look all that much bigger..so using my needle gauge I discovered..its was pretty loose in the gauge hole for that size..so I went up 3 sizes instead. I learned that the Chinese bamboo needles are not all that accurate in the sizing. It did not fit in the next size down..but it was close to a size smaller than what it says..


----------



## Northernrobin

advice for any inexperienced knitter who wants to make this shawl. 

The two most important things that would help you for correcting mistakes..learn how to pick up dropped stitches ( with a crochet hook) and to make Yos..after the fact. Instructions for the Yo rescues are in this KAL.

Other than that next is learn to read your knitting..this means go over each row after it is finished..stitch by stitch..reading the ks and the ps and the YOs..made as the pattern for that row told you...after that go over the row again...looking for dropped stitches. Seems tedious but it will save you many many rows of Frogging and is well worth it. Use lifelines! Take your time and have fun!


----------



## kathiba194

Good advice, northernrobin, almost makes me wish I didn't rip out my work from yesterday. I think it would have been good for me to try to fix it instead. Oh well, I am sure I will get the opportunity again! LOL


----------



## beadness

I agree with Northernrobin. If you want to knit this or any lace project without having to frog over and over, learn to read your knitting. It's like making a gauge swatch, no one wants to do it, but it saves a lot of time later just in case the gauge, or in this case, your knitting, is not right. After I finish the first side, I read that, then I count it to make sure the count is correct. This checks it twice. I do the same thing after knitting the second side of the shawl. If you are using an interchangeable circular such as knitpicks, it's so easy to put in a lifeline, just run it through the hole in the connecting area of the needle. If you are really concerned, you can put in a life line every row. The first time I knit the beginning of Chart 3 I made mistakes and wasn't reading my knitting every row. Nor did I use lifelines. This second knit, I'm reading every row and putting life lines in every row of Chart 3. The "insurance" has paid off as I've gotten past the tricky part error free and right on count. I've been using a polyester top stitch thread for my lifeline. It's very sturdy but very thin and strong, easy to keep out of the way when I'm knitting over it. I've kept two or three of them in and then just pull out the bottom one to keep moving it up.


----------



## marimom

Here I am; I remember before Ashton was even published having many convos with Dee and yesterday I began the shawl all over. I could not find where the mistake was at the end of chart 1 and my alpaca just could not take it anymore although my hands were quite soft from the alpaca oil. I actually just began the shawl last Tuesday. But whenever I come to an error that seems "unfixable" I put it down until the next day and work on something else. So everyone - pray that this time it goes RIGHT!


----------



## YarnLady

Hi,

I have just downloaded the Ashton Shawlette. It is a beautiful lace shawl. I can read a chart but only one chart. I understand how to read the first chart, but where do I begin chart 2? After I complete chart one, do I continue chart 2 over chart 1? Do they stack up one on top of the other? This is where I am confused. If there is a section in the KAL that explains this? I read the directions that I downloaded many times, but I don't know where to begin knitting Chart 2 and Chart 2a? Do they go side by side??? Very confused. Can someone care to explain this again, since I am to the KAL. Thank you so much.

Yarnlady


----------



## Deeknits

Yarnlady....yes, you just go from one chart to the other. I know it doesn't always look like it but they really do fit one on top of the next! Dee has written some fantastic instructions, be sure to read everything before you ever start. The charts will state how many time you do each one. She has tips and tutorials making it all very easy to understand. I think the majority of us in this KAL initially started out as lace and/or chart newbies and she's made addicts out of us all! Said lovingly, of course! And if you have any questions, just post them here. Dee usually finds time in the evenings to answer all questions but there are lots of us who have been there, done that and can help you until then.

Jump in and have a blast!


----------



## DanaKay

Ok Yarnlady, I give this a go and hope I don't confuse you more.
After Chart 1, you move on to Row1 of Chart 2. 
As the charts would have to be so huge to print in full, when you look at chart 2,3, and 4, you are only seeing half the shawl. From right edge to center. you will always end with a YO, then the center K1, then you repeat from the right edge of the chart once again to complete the row. Center to Left edge.
The first time you do Chart 2, you knit it just as you see it right to center, center to left edge.
You complete the whole of chart 2, remembering that you will do a purl row not charted after your last row of pattern. 
You then will begin Chart 2 for a second time. 
When you get to the stitches in blue, these are your pattern repeat stitches, you will work just those stitches until you have just enough stitches before the center stitch to finish off the rest of the stitches in white on the chart, to center and then the repeat for the center to left stitches(second half of shawl).
After you have completed 5 repeats of Chart 2, you continue on to Chart 2a. This chart puts your pattern in position to begin the border of your shawl Chart 3. Once complete you move on to Chart 4 and the finish.


----------



## YarnLady

Hi Deeknits,

Thank you so much for replying. When I complete chart 1, I need to do it again for the otherside of the shawl. Is that correct? I begin chart 2, and knit it twice across. I would Purl on even rows. The middle red knit stitch would divide all charts. I hope I am understanding that correctly. I am not sure what the 59 means on top of chart 1. I don't understand the explanation written. Sure would appreciate your help or anyone else that would care to answer. I am sure this has been asked many times.....but I am starting today.

Thank you so much,
Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady

Thank you DanaKay,

I will print out your directions and read them several times to make sure I understand. Thanks for taking the time to go over this with me. 

Much appreciated,
Yarnlady


----------



## DanaKay

YarnLady said:


> Thank you DanaKay,
> 
> I will print out your directions and read them several times to make sure I understand. Thanks for taking the time to go over this with me.
> 
> Much appreciated,
> Yarnlady


The red numbers are the total number of stitched you will have on your needles when the chart you are working on is complete.
Chart 1. To begin you have 7 stitches on your needle.
Row 1 beginning chart 1: k2, yo, k1,yo, k1(center stitch), yo,k1,yo, k2.
Row 2: purl.
Your two edge stitches and center stitch are not charted.
Sure hope this helps.


----------



## Lyndee

Its not perfect but its almost done. All I have left is letting it dry and finishing the ends. I thought I had fixed all the errors but I see by the center stiches there is a big one which I apparently missed. I still really like it though. Thanks Dee, for the pattern and all the encouragment to me and the many people working on it. I look forward to working on another one and improving my skills.
This was done using Elsebeth Lavold cotton frappe" I used just over 3 skeins (159 yards each) with a size 6 Harmony needle from the "try me" set. It ended up being about 52.5" X 25"


----------



## marilynnej

Ohhh Lyndee! Your Ashton is beautiful! I love the varigated blue yarn that you used. Congratulations on finishing it. 

I am still on chart 2. I just keep thinking to myself that every stitch I do gets me closer to being done. I know I can do this! :wink:


----------



## nanciann

Looking beautiful Lyndee. Good for you.


----------



## Lyndee

Thanks  I have alot to learn but it was alot of fun doing it.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Beautiful, Lyndee. Love the color. Congratulations on completing Ashton. You will be receiving many compliments when you wear it.
Shirley


----------



## Deeknits

YarnLady said:


> Hi Deeknits,
> 
> Thank you so much for replying. When I complete chart 1, I need to do it again for the otherside of the shawl. Is that correct? I begin chart 2, and knit it twice across. I would Purl on even rows. The middle red knit stitch would divide all charts. I hope I am understanding that correctly. I am not sure what the 59 means on top of chart 1. I don't understand the explanation written. Sure would appreciate your help or anyone else that would care to answer. I am sure this has been asked many times.....but I am starting today.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Yarnlady


Sorry for the delay....Yes, the chart showing is just for one side. There's not enough room to print both sides of the chart and have it big enough to see clearly. When you complete a chart, add your center knit stitch (which isn't charted) and start over to do the second half. It's exactly like the first half. You're understanding it perfectly!

The 59 is the total number of stitches you should have on your needles when that chart is complete, that includes the 2 border stitches on each side as well as the center knit stitch that aren't included on the charts. Dee's has added that total stitch count to the top of all the charts. If you increase the size of your shawl by adding repeats, just add 24 stitches (12 for each side) for each repeat to that total count.

Another thing....you'll occasionally see a number printed in a block on the charts. Such as on Chart 1, row 15...in the middle of the chart you'll see '15'. That just meals that there are 15 stitches between the yarn overs. Dee has done that in the places where there's lots of knit stitches in a row so that we don't have to count the blocks on the grid. Nice of her, huh? I took that tip a bit further and marked other areas on the charts so I didn't have to keep counting. For me, anything 5 stitches or over got noted on the chart.

Don't worry about asking questions that may have been asked before. We're now over 100 pages in this thread so it's easy to miss something. Plus, your question may be one that someone else wants to ask but won't.


----------



## Deeknits

Lyndee...I love your colors!


----------



## YarnLady

DeeKnits,

Thank you for the instructions, I think I understand how the charts work. You do one row twice, one for one side of shawl and again for the otherside of shawl.

Thank you very much.....I get it!!

Yarnlady


----------



## Lyndee

Thanks! I love blues, greens, teals, etc and this color was my perfect choice.


----------



## YarnLady

DanaKay,

Thank you for explaining the chart....I think I understand everything you wrote...

I appreciate your geneorsity. 

Yarnlady


----------



## Lyndee

marilynnej said:


> Ohhh Lyndee! Your Ashton is beautiful! I love the varigated blue yarn that you used. Congratulations on finishing it.
> 
> I am still on chart 2. I just keep thinking to myself that every stitch I do gets me closer to being done. I know I can do this! :wink:


Thank you so much! If I did it, you can too!


----------



## kac47874

kathiba194 said:


> I started my Aston two days ago. Ripped it out once on chart 1. Got to chart two and made a mistake on the second X thru and I had no life line. ?I guess I dropped a few stitches trying to go back and than I got frustrated and ripped the whole thing. I will be starting this again today and will be praying and using life lines! I am trying to housebreak a 13 week old lab puppy, so my concentration has not been very good on knitting. Hope the puppy and I both do better today.


Love Labs!!! Have one now who's 9, my other one lived to 11, but I remember the puppy years, in labs it lasts 2-3 years!!! Best of luck on the shawl, I'm at chart 3.


----------



## kac47874

Lyndee, love the shawl, the colors are beautiful. And by the way, my lab's name is Lyndee....


----------



## Deeknits

The weather today is damp and rainy so my Ashton hasn't completely dried yet. Here's a couple of pics of the blocking. It's bigger than I expected and couldn't get it all in!

Just off the needles









Blocking of the point









I did 8 repeats. The yarn is Ella Rae Lace Merino, color #108, 460yd. I just love this yarn! This is my second shawl made from it and I have several more colors waiting in the wings! I ran out of yarn in the middle of row 23, Chart 3. Luckily I had ordered a second skein for backup when I decided to do extra repeats. If you know where to look you can see a slight different in the color of the second skein, the light yellow is lots lighter making a big difference in the contrast. But since it's in the border stitches after the transition row it looks like it was planned that way!

I need to go back and find where Dee posted the math for figuring out the yardage needed. The second skein weighed 104gr when I added it, and 69 gr when I bound off. So I used an additional 35 gr. to finish it. Now I have to figure out what I can do with a partial skein.

OK...so my fellow Shawlettes...what's next? I have some lovely rose pink and some red that are both speaking to me but how on Earth do you decide what's next?!?! I do know it'll be one of Dee's designs but which? Or maybe another Ashton?!?

Decisions...decisions. For once I have nothing else on my needles and I'm already having withdrawals!


----------



## Lyndee

Thats just stunning Deeknits, I love that color too! you did a wonderful job on it!


----------



## momanna

Wow, Wow, and Wow! Just finishing Chart 2A. Looking forward to the blocking process. Have never done this before and am reading everything you all are writing about it.


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks, Lyndee!


----------



## stevieland

YarnLady said:


> Hi, I have just downloaded the Ashton Shawlette. It is a beautiful lace shawl. I can read a chart but only one chart. I understand how to read the first chart, but where do I begin chart 2? After I complete chart one, do I continue chart 2 over chart 1? Do they stack up one on top of the other? This is where I am confused. If there is a section in the KAL that explains this? I read the directions that I downloaded many times, but I don't know where to begin knitting Chart 2 and Chart 2a? Do they go side by side??? Very confused. Can someone care to explain this again, since I am to the KAL. Thank you so much.
> 
> Yarnlady


I'm glad you like the pattern! I just wanted to check in with you since it seems that a few other Shawlettes helped you out and you said you were fine.

I would like to recommend that you use the Tutorial pages "How the read the charts step by step" starting with Chart 1 and just following the instructions exactly. If you do that, you will understand what is going on.

In this section, I tell you exactly what to do, when to knit the border stitches, when to knit the charts, when to start the next chart.

When you get to chart 2, read the tutorial instructions (page 2) where it says "Chart 2" exactly and then just do what it says. It is a road map of sorts to show you what to do when in what order. We are here to help, as you can see. But I think your questions will be answered if you knit the charts along with the Tutorial pages. Good luck!!!



Lyndee said:


> Its not perfect but its almost done. All I have left is letting it dry and finishing the ends. I thought I had fixed all the errors but I see by the center stiches there is a big one which I apparently missed. I still really like it though. Thanks Dee, for the pattern and all the encouragment to me and the many people working on it. I look forward to working on another one and improving my skills.
> This was done using Elsebeth Lavold cotton frappe" I used just over 3 skeins (159 yards each) with a size 6 Harmony needle from the "try me" set. It ended up being about 52.5" X 25"


Great job as well, Lyndee. All these wonderful shawls. I run out of superlatives!!! You're blocking is spot on and the color is very dramatic. Yay!!!



Deeknits said:


> The weather today is damp and rainy so my Ashton hasn't completely dried yet. Here's a couple of pics of the blocking. It's bigger than I expected and couldn't get it all in!
> 
> I did 8 repeats. The yarn is Ella Rae Lace Merino, color #108, 460yd. I just love this yarn! This is my second shawl made from it and I have several more colors waiting in the wings! I ran out of yarn in the middle of row 23, Chart 3. Luckily I had ordered a second skein for backup when I decided to do extra repeats. If you know where to look you can see a slight different in the color of the second skein, the light yellow is lots lighter making a big difference in the contrast. But since it's in the border stitches after the transition row it looks like it was planned that way!
> 
> I need to go back and find where Dee posted the math for figuring out the yardage needed. The second skein weighed 104gr when I added it, and 69 gr when I bound off. So I used an additional 35 gr. to finish it. Now I have to figure out what I can do with a partial skein.
> 
> OK...so my fellow Shawlettes...what's next? I have some lovely rose pink and some red that are both speaking to me but how on Earth do you decide what's next?!?! I do know it'll be one of Dee's designs but which? Or maybe another Ashton?!?
> 
> Decisions...decisions. For once I have nothing else on my needles and I'm already having withdrawals!


Gorgeous!!! You go, girl. I love that yarn. That color is great. Perfect blocking, and so delicate. Look how far you've come!!


----------



## beadness

Deeknits, you've done an amazing job and your points look great. The Ella Rae is just perfect for the Ashton. It's so soft and drapes beautifully. I cast on another Ella Rae Ashton the day I finished my first.


----------



## Typsknits

Lyndee your shawl is gorgeous, and Dee yours is lovely as well love the variegated yarns in both shawls!


----------



## nanciann

Deeknits that is one beautiful shawl. Such a great job on the blocking. Nice and crisp. Lovely color, too.


----------



## kac47874

deeknits- absolutely beautiful.....


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks, Everyone!



beadness said:


> Deeknits, you've done an amazing job and your points look great. The Ella Rae is just perfect for the Ashton. It's so soft and drapes beautifully. I cast on another Ella Rae Ashton the day I finished my first.


When I was on Ravelry updating my projects, I saw your next one with the Orange Ella Rae. Gonna be gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> Thanks, Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> beadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits, you've done an amazing job and your points look great. The Ella Rae is just perfect for the Ashton. It's so soft and drapes beautifully. I cast on another Ella Rae Ashton the day I finished my first.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was on Ravelry updating my projects, I saw your next one with the Orange Ella Rae. Gonna be gorgeous!
Click to expand...

Nah, yours is prettier.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Oh Deeknits - I love, love that color. That is similar to what I was looking for. I ended up with gold, but more a yellow gold and not dark. 

I think it is interesting how you used the blocking wires down the center and on the points. I would never have thought of that. It would certainly keep everything even.

I love the look of the Ella Race Lace Merino as I have seen several items made with it here on the KAL. If you order it online, could you give me the site? I do not have a LYS near where I live. Again, congratulations on your Ashton. I am within two rows of binding off, but with all of my activities, I cannot knit everyday, but soon I will be posting a picture.
Shirley


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Deeknits, your Ashton is absolutely gorgeous!! Love the color!!! Congratulations!!!! Are you ready for Edwina or Elizabeth? Just left a comment on Ravelry - was amazed that you only started knitting recently!!! :thumbup:


----------



## terrachroma

Hi Dee and All the KAL Kin,
Well Dee I promised a picture, and product information so here goes!
I have finished my second Ashton Shawlette.
I have placed all 3 items in the picture for show and tell.
The shawl to the lover left corner was done with a sock weight yarn Regina Color-Dye Effect, it is self striping.
70%wool/25%poly/5%acrylic. It is a little rough and hairy.
I would not use for next to neck and delicate skin again.
The shawlette on the blocking foam is made with 
Silky Alpaca Lace, 70% Baby Alpaca and 30% Silk.
Very nice and soft to skin. 
Both used approx 420 yards.
The mini-cone is for my Edwina Shawl that I am starting tonight. Yippie!
I ordered this Jaggerspun Zepher Lace 2/18 50%wool/50%silk from Webs Yarn.com. The cone is 4 oz and has approx 1240 yds. The price was 4.99/oz and 3.50 for S&H. The great thing is that they spin a mini-cone so there will be no joins in my shawl. And I feel the price is good. The mulberry colorway is beautiful. Thanks Dee for such a fun pattern. I also read on my Web Yarn invoice that orders 60.00/+ get a 20% discount on yarn and books ordered. Of course it stated discount/sale items are not included in this discount. This is just an FYI since so many are making lace shawls right now. I also noticed they have Silky Alpaca Lace listed at a discontinued price. I only noticed solid colorways though.
I know this listing goes on I just wanted to get all the info in.
Bye,
Robin


----------



## Grannyof5

A question for the Australian members of the shawlettes. What are you using for the wire when blocking the Ashton.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Lyndee & DeeKnits - Beautiful shawls.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Terachroma - Very nice shawl! 

I am wondering how many grams of yarn is on the mini cone. I have had a mini cone of yarn given to me. I don't know the make but it looks very much like lace weight. I am hoping that there is enough in it to make another shawl.


----------



## stevieland

terrachroma said:


> Hi Dee and All the KAL Kin,
> Well Dee I promised a picture, and product information so here goes!
> I have finished my second Ashton Shawlette.
> I have placed all 3 items in the picture for show and tell.
> The shawl to the lover left corner was done with a sock weight yarn Regina Color-Dye Effect, it is self striping.
> 70%wool/25%poly/5%acrylic. It is a little rough and hairy.
> I would not use for next to neck and delicate skin again.
> The shawlette on the blocking foam is made with
> Silky Alpaca Lace, 70% Baby Alpaca and 30% Silk.
> Very nice and soft to skin.
> Both used approx 420 yards.
> The mini-cone is for my Edwina Shawl that I am starting tonight. Yippie!
> I ordered this Jaggerspun Zepher Lace 2/18 50%wool/50%silk from Webs Yarn.com. The cone is 4 oz and has approx 1240 yds. The price was 4.99/oz and 3.50 for S&H. The great thing is that they spin a mini-cone so there will be no joins in my shawl. And I feel the price is good. The mulberry colorway is beautiful. Thanks Dee for such a fun pattern. I also read on my Web Yarn invoice that orders 60.00/+ get a 20% discount on yarn and books ordered. Of course it stated discount/sale items are not included in this discount. This is just an FYI since so many are making lace shawls right now. I also noticed they have Silky Alpaca Lace listed at a discontinued price. I only noticed solid colorways though.
> I know this listing goes on I just wanted to get all the info in.
> Bye,
> Robin


Pretty!!!! The colors, so stunning!! I can't wait to see the blocked shawl up close. It looks fantastic. Your blocking is perfect. And the other one will look equally wonderful.

That is a great price on the Zephyr. I like the mini-cone idea. Those big cones are just too much of the same color for my use. But 1260 is a perfect amount. You do know that mulberry is the same color I used for the one on the pattern? Wait til you see that finished. It is prettier in person than the pictures even.

Thanks for sharing all that info. Anyone who is wanting lace weight yarn, the Zephyr rocks!


----------



## DanaKay

WOW,WOW, and WOW again! Fantastic Shawls ladies. Fabulous colorways. A job well done is a joy forever. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## terrachroma

Bluebutterfly
If the yarn is lace weight to sock weight you only need about 420 yards.
You could put it on a niddy-noddy and count yardage.
You could have it wound into a ball and weigh it. That way if you knew what kind of yarn it was you could look up oz/yardage.
The thing is the cone adds a lot of weight so just weighing the cone with the yarn on it will not work.
I have an idea!!!
#1 Measure out about 10 yards so it has some weight.(you would not need to cut the 10 yards off)
#2 Weigh the 10 yards on a stamp type digital scale.
#3 Then wind the yarn into a ball.
#4 Then divide the weight of the 10 yards into the ball.
That would let you know if you have enough yardage.
The person that might have a better solution to this issue is Dee (Stevieland)
But that is what I would do to determine yardage/weight.
BTW there is a yarn tool that can take a given piece of yarn and determine these measurement...but I don't remember the name and it looked hard to figure out.
Best of luck, Robin


----------



## terrachroma

Stevieland....I do know Mulberry is the same colorway you used.
That is why I picked it.
I might go with a gold or lemon for Wilshire.
Bye, Robin


----------



## stevieland

terrachroma said:


> Stevieland....I do know Mulberry is the same colorway you used.
> That is why I picked it.
> I might go with a gold or lemon for Wilshire.
> Bye, Robin


That is quite a new avatar you have there! Very sassy.


----------



## shirley m

Hi, you can buy blocking wire ( Morris and Son,plus some online stores here in Brisbane. Ian ( DH) bought some steel wire, cut to suit, and I used straightened safety pins to anchor the shawl. All worked very wellShirley..


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks! I really love the Ella Rae Lace Merino yarn. I've discovered I really don't like any 'fuzz' on my yarn! This one is color # 108, orange, yellow and charcoal. There are a couple of local shops that carry a few Ella Rae colors but when I need/want something specific I order it online. Knitting Fever has the largest selection I've found and their prices are decent. http://www.knittingfever.com/c/yarn/ella-rae-lace-merino/#t I can't wait to see yours!

You're right, adding the blocking wires down the center keeps everything straight. Before my first lace project I was researching how to block and saw a picture of one done this way and it made perfect sense. And it fit in with my perfectionism! It takes a little time but I like knowing everything is symmetrical.

Thanks again!



Squirrely Shirley said:


> Oh Deeknits - I love, love that color. That is similar to what I was looking for. I ended up with gold, but more a yellow gold and not dark.
> 
> I think it is interesting how you used the blocking wires down the center and on the points. I would never have thought of that. It would certainly keep everything even.
> 
> I love the look of the Ella Race Lace Merino as I have seen several items made with it here on the KAL. If you order it online, could you give me the site? I do not have a LYS near where I live. Again, congratulations on your Ashton. I am within two rows of binding off, but with all of my activities, I cannot knit everyday, but soon I will be posting a picture.
> Shirley


----------



## BlueButterfly

Terrachroma - Thanks for the advice. I took the yarn off the cone - without any problem - and it weighed out at 183 grams. it was stamped inside the cone as 2\16 and when I reverse twisted the yarn it was 2 ply as the stamp indicated. My husband has made off with my tape measure so I have to wait till he gets home to get it back. Will measure out the 10 yards then and divide it into the weight of the yarn. Thanks for the help.


----------



## terrachroma

My blocking wires are stainless steel rods bought at a local welding shop.
My LYS told me about them. So I could save $$$. 
Nice of them huh?
I just went in to the welding shop and asked for the smallest stainless steel rods they had, I got 4 of the smallest and 4 slightly bigger.
The beauty of these is they are slightly rounded on the edge and do not pull and grab at the material when going in.
And this shawl is very easy to place a rod through the edge as there are YO right there that make a perfect track down the edge. As you can see the blocking is insulation cut to my specks at a local big box building store.
Also a suggestion from my LYS.
Robin


----------



## Patrish

terrachroma said:


> My blocking wires are stainless steel rods bought at a local welding shop.
> My LYS told me about them. So I could save $$$.
> Nice of them huh?
> I just went in to the welding shop and asked for the smallest stainless steel rods they had, I got 4 of the smallest and 4 slightly bigger.
> The beauty of these is they are slightly rounded on the edge and do not pull and grab at the material when going in.
> And this shawl is very easy to place a rod through the edge as there are YO right there that make a perfect track down the edge. As you can see the blocking is insulation cut to my specks at a local big box building store.
> Also a suggestion from my LYS.
> Robin


Would you share the dimensions of the blocking sheet? Sounds a great solution!!


----------



## terrachroma

Hey Stevieland...It's weird I made that Avatar when I was making jewelery. It's many years old.

Maybe I need a different one for knitting.

I could put a turdle neck sweater on her...LOL

Bye, Robin


----------



## nanciann

terrachroma said:


> Hey Stevieland...It's weird I made that Avatar when I was making jewelery. It's many years old.
> 
> Maybe I need a different one for knitting.
> 
> I could put a turdle neck sweater on her...LOL
> 
> Bye, Robin


Not a sweater a lovely new shawl. Your colors are beautiful ... Such great work .. can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## marilynnej

Wow Deeknits!! Your Ashton is gorgeous. The yarn you used reminds me of Fall and goes perfect with the leaves in the pattern! Beautiful work


----------



## marilynnej

Ohh my gosh I just saw the Ashton's from terrachroma!! They are absolutely gorgeous! 

I keep seeing Ashton picture postings and I am amazed at how many different colors and yarns people have used. The Ashton's have a different charactor and are all amazingly beautiful. 

I wish that I could knit faster!


----------



## terrachroma

Well here's Ashton off the rack.
And here's Edwina as a baby.
I'm really enjoying the pattern for Edwina.
Have a good day all.
Robin


----------



## SweetLorraine

terrachroma said:


> Well here's Ashton off the rack.
> And here's Edwina as a baby.
> I'm really enjoying the pattern for Edwina.
> Have a good day all.
> Robin


Extremely pretty!!


----------



## terrachroma

Hi Patrish
The insulation dimensions is really a funny story.
I went to the huge building store.
Asked for the insulation and had them cut it in half.
Well I got to the car and had "dimension" shock.
My car was not large enough to tote those dimensions.
So instead of going back in (on one of the most wind days)
I stood at my cars, slashing the board to fit in my car.
So I guess the dimensions are:
A. What you can tote and
B. What size your project is
Have a good one Robin.
Also this insulation has a grid patten which really helped keeping the center straight.


----------



## beadness

terrachroma said:


> Well here's Ashton off the rack.
> And here's Edwina as a baby.
> I'm really enjoying the pattern for Edwina.
> Have a good day all.
> Robin


Aw, such a cute baby! And a wonderful child too. I guess the Edwina is the adult


----------



## stevieland

terrachroma said:


> Well here's Ashton off the rack.
> And here's Edwina as a baby.
> I'm really enjoying the pattern for Edwina.
> Have a good day all.
> Robin


Okay, you all, I am running out of darn adjectives to use for your BEAUTIFUL SHAWLS!!! I am shouting, I know, but I can't contain myself.

Time for the thesaurus.

Robin, this is scrumptious!!!!!!! Magnificent!!

And baby Edwina, awwwww.........


----------



## lifeline

terrachroma said:


> Hi Patrish
> The insulation dimensions is really a funny story.
> I went to the huge building store.
> Asked for the insulation and had them cut it in half.
> Well I got to the car and had "dimension" shock.
> My car was not large enough to tote those dimensions.
> So instead of going back in (on one of the most wind days)
> I stood at my cars, slashing the board to fit in my car.
> So I guess the dimensions are:
> A. What you can tote and
> B. What size your project is
> Have a good one Robin.
> Also this insulation has a grid patten which really helped keeping the center straight.


I wonder if this is available here in the UK. And what name it would go by. Next time DH goes to the builder's yard I could get him to get me some.


----------



## EqLady

OK - I just started chart 3 - actually I have done the first two right side rows. Am I supposed to have the same number of stitches (207) on each one of those??? And it looks like a couple of rows ahead increase by more than the usual amount, too, right?


----------



## kathiba194

When I began working on this "Ashton" at the beginning of the week, I had no idea what tinking meant. Now I am a professional "tinker"!


----------



## agnescr

kathiba194 said:


> When I began working on this "Ashton" at the beginning of the week, I had no idea what tinking meant. Now I am a professional "tinker"!


Tinking is not so bad its the froggin that's the killer lol


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Grannyof5 said:


> A question for the Australian members of the shawlettes. What are you using for the wire when blocking the Ashton.


Hi, I went to Mitre 10 and purchase the twine that bricklayers use, it is in fluoro colours and is very strong and capable of being taut for the long time, then you just wind it up and put it away. I used a large wool sewing needle to thread through. If you really want wire, Morris & Sons sell the blocking wires, but they are pricey and you have to either mail order or go to Melbourne CBD to get them. Some people are using very thin TIG welding rods, but you have to clean them first.


----------



## Grannyof5

Thankyou Sunnybutterfly. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> OK - I just started chart 3 - actually I have done the first two right side rows. Am I supposed to have the same number of stitches (207) on each one of those??? And it looks like a couple of rows ahead increase by more than the usual amount, too, right?


You are correct, and very observant!


----------



## kathiba194

agnescr said:


> kathiba194 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I began working on this "Ashton" at the beginning of the week, I had no idea what tinking meant. Now I am a professional "tinker"!
> 
> 
> 
> Tinking is not so bad its the froggin that's the killer lol
Click to expand...

Well, guess what......I am the master of froggin. After working on this shawl most of the week.....I now have 23 stitches on my needles. I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.


----------



## Typsknits

Terrachroma! Your Ashton is simply luscious and the baby cute!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Deeknits said:


> Thanks! I really love the Ella Rae Lace Merino yarn. I've discovered I really don't like any 'fuzz' on my yarn! This one is color # 108, orange, yellow and charcoal. There are a couple of local shops that carry a few Ella Rae colors but when I need/want something specific I order it online. Knitting Fever has the largest selection I've found and their prices are decent. http://www.knittingfever.com/c/yarn/ella-rae-lace-merino/#t I can't wait to see yours!
> 
> Dee, thanks for the web site for Ella Rae yarn. WOW. I checked it out. So many gorgeous choices, how to choose? I will definitely be ordering. Thanks again.
> Shirley


----------



## EqLady

My number one hard and fast rule is count every single row! So after all these +4s, coming up with no increase stopped me dead in my tracks. Thanks for the response - now, back to knitting!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Terrachroma, your Ashton is gorgeous. 
Shirley


----------



## BlueButterfly

Terrachroma - Your Ashton is gorgeous and the baby Edwina is also cute.


----------



## terrachroma

Thanks everyone for your complements.
I also tinked my way through Aston, same deal with Edwina.
I also count, count, count.
Count spelled backwards is Tnuoc.
So I have been Tnuocing my way through Edwina.
How is that pronounced anyway???
Bye, Robin


----------



## Deeknits

terrachroma...your Ashton is beautiful! Baby Edwina is going to grow into a gorgeous Pink Lady!


----------



## kac47874

terrachroma---- beautiful, fine job....


----------



## seamus

I have made 4 attempts at starting Ashton, and given up and changed yarns. I started the last one with Sock yarn, and it is not sitting right either. It would be such a big help if there was a photo of the starting chart. One has shown up on the KFL and I compared to mine, and mine is definitely not correct. Even though I thought I had followed the instructions and counted. I haven't used a life line or markers but I'm working on it. Too much to learn all at once. It is the yo that is causing the problem I think. Also, when counting the stitches on the chart, do you count in the spaces for a yo? Still confused, but am a green beginner. Ada. (Have yarn coming think I will change again and see if I do an better.)


----------



## AJP

My daughter made me a beautiful lace scarf from patons bamboo silk yarn I love the scarf, but she was constantly having to join the yarn because there were knots galore in each skein. It's bad enough to have to join balls, but to only knit a few rows and have to join again, it was awful for her. I wouldn't recomend it.

Also at our LYS they said that people have complained that the problem with the Bamboo yarns is that the projects grow after they are completed and they recomended I not use it, even though they had it in stock, they said they have to warn their customers. They had a differant brand of bamboo too.

I have another color of Paton's bamboo I bought when my daughter bought hers, but I don't know if I'll end up using it after all the challenges she had.

You may have better luck than we have. The yarn is beautiful.


hoodedmaiden60 said:


> i want to us Patons bamboo silk.. is that an ok yarn for this pattern ?


----------



## AJP

CathyAnn I absolutely love your Ashton!!! the color is perfect! Several in my family would love that color. You did a beautiful job!

Beadness, Your Ashton is beautiful too!!! You did an awesome job on ours. It has been fun seeing the finished beauty.

A job well done Shawlettes!


----------



## AJP

Your Ashton is beautiful!!! It really looks wonderful! Thanks for posting the before and after pictures! Congratulations!!


Lyndee said:


> Its not perfect but its almost done. All I have left is letting it dry and finishing the ends. I thought I had fixed all the errors but I see by the center stiches there is a big one which I apparently missed. I still really like it though. Thanks Dee, for the pattern and all the encouragment to me and the many people working on it. I look forward to working on another one and improving my skills.
> This was done using Elsebeth Lavold cotton frappe" I used just over 3 skeins (159 yards each) with a size 6 Harmony needle from the "try me" set. It ended up being about 52.5" X 25"


----------



## AJP

Dee your Ashton is Beautiful!!! I have been waiting to see how it finished up. I have a daughter who's favorite color is yellow. I'm wondering if she'd like this colorway. It is beautiful!

Thanks for all your input throughout the thread. It has been wonderful having you share!


Deeknits said:


> The weather today is damp and rainy so my Ashton hasn't completely dried yet. Here's a couple of pics of the blocking. It's bigger than I expected and couldn't get it all in!
> 
> Just off the needles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocking of the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 8 repeats. The yarn is Ella Rae Lace Merino, color #108, 460yd. I just love this yarn! This is my second shawl made from it and I have several more colors waiting in the wings! I ran out of yarn in the middle of row 23, Chart 3. Luckily I had ordered a second skein for backup when I decided to do extra repeats. If you know where to look you can see a slight different in the color of the second skein, the light yellow is lots lighter making a big difference in the contrast. But since it's in the border stitches after the transition row it looks like it was planned that way!
> 
> I need to go back and find where Dee posted the math for figuring out the yardage needed. The second skein weighed 104gr when I added it, and 69 gr when I bound off. So I used an additional 35 gr. to finish it. Now I have to figure out what I can do with a partial skein.
> 
> OK...so my fellow Shawlettes...what's next? I have some lovely rose pink and some red that are both speaking to me but how on Earth do you decide what's next?!?! I do know it'll be one of Dee's designs but which? Or maybe another Ashton?!?
> 
> Decisions...decisions. For once I have nothing else on my needles and I'm already having withdrawals!


----------



## AJP

Robin your Ashtons are beautiful!! I love your color choices! Thanks for sharing your beautiful work with us. Two Ashtons, amazing!


----------



## AJP

Well Ladies, I took a break from my other projects and I've made it to Chart 3 row 10 and I'm more in love with the pattern than ever.
While on a recent trip I was working on row 5, while listening to my husband shring some experiences. Yes I got distracted, so I carefully checked the row. I couldn't believe it when I found five errors (thankfully they could all be fixed as I worked the purl row since they were all misplaced YO. My stitch count was correct, but my pattern was off.)
I have finally finished catching up on everyones progress and I am impressed with everyones determination to keep going even though there have been challenges. I've always loved lace knitting, it's the funnist! Now I'm excited to try some projects I've been dreaming about for years, but was held back by the charts.

Thank you Dee!!!!!


----------



## thegrape

Wore my Ashton last night and received what I consider the ultimate compliment. A young lady in her twenties admired it and asked if I was making them to sell because she would sooo buy one. Of course I'll make her one! At no charge of course!


----------



## Northernrobin

read in here that it works to block the shawl doubled..and its easier to then get the 2 halfs to be identical..no one else has commented on this technique..today is block day and I am hoping for a comment, esp from Dee about this option..as I did 9 repeats this might make the blocking a little easier...hampered by two restless cats..the project will have to be completed behind closed doors in a crowded room.


----------



## EqLady

seamus said:


> I have made 4 attempts at starting Ashton, and given up and changed yarns. I started the last one with Sock yarn, and it is not sitting right either. It would be such a big help if there was a photo of the starting chart. One has shown up on the KFL and I compared to mine, and mine is definitely not correct. Even though I thought I had followed the instructions and counted. I haven't used a life line or markers but I'm working on it. Too much to learn all at once. It is the yo that is causing the problem I think. Also, when counting the stitches on the chart, do you count in the spaces for a yo? Still confused, but am a green beginner. Ada. (Have yarn coming think I will change again and see if I do an better.)


Seamus, I'll try to help you with the counting. When you start on Chart 1, you have 7 stitches on your needle - the first and last two are the border stitches (four total). There are three in the middle, the center one is just that, the center stitch. Remember that the charts DO NOT SHOW either the two border stitches on each end, or the center stitches. So, for the first row of chart one, you knit the first two stitches (not shown), then the chart stitches (yarn over, knit one, yarn over), then knit your center stitch, then do the chart stitches again (yarn over, knit one, yarn over), then knit the last two border stitches. You should have eleven stitches on your needle at the end of the first row, because you did four yarn overs and no decreases. You only count your yarn overs after they are on the needle. I hope this helps!


----------



## stevieland

seamus said:


> I have made 4 attempts at starting Ashton, and given up and changed yarns. I started the last one with Sock yarn, and it is not sitting right either. It would be such a big help if there was a photo of the starting chart. One has shown up on the KFL and I compared to mine, and mine is definitely not correct. Even though I thought I had followed the instructions and counted. I haven't used a life line or markers but I'm working on it. Too much to learn all at once. It is the yo that is causing the problem I think. Also, when counting the stitches on the chart, do you count in the spaces for a yo? Still confused, but am a green beginner. Ada. (Have yarn coming think I will change again and see if I do an better.)


Hi. I missed your post and I'm very sorry.

What do yo mean by it is not sitting right? And when you say photo of the staring chart, do you mean a photo of one of our actual shawls knitted to the first chart? Because if you look back on pictures on the is KAL, and I know it is a lot of pages to look at, but there are many of the people posting pics of their beginning shawls. Look back on some of the early pages of the thread and I'm sure there are some there.

EqLady gave you some excellent advice and I think it will be very helpful.

A bit more from me: Yes, yarn overs do count as stitches as you review your work after each and every chart to make sure you did it correctly. Worry more about checking each RS row against the chart after you finish it than counting all the time. The counting is just a final verification AFTER you check your work against the chart.

Hope that helps a bit. Keep at it, you will get it. I'll take special care to check for your posts, and please PM me if you make one and need help right away. I'll be sure to go right to the thread here and find your post. Sometimes they get quickly buried when a bunch of folks are posting at one.


----------



## Bethknits79

So I got to row 3 of chart 3 and I was reading my knitting and it all looked okay except the very end (this was after I had already purled back the fourth row). So I decided to count my stitches and I had an extra stitch!!! ARRRRGH! So I just couldn't believe it and I must have counted it five times but I always came up with that extra stitch. So I decided to tink back because it was only one row and about 10-15 stitches on the knit row. Thankfully I successfully tinked back the whole purl row, although I did drop a few stitches I noticed it right away and was able to pick them up with no problems. So I got back to the problem and it was basically just I forgot one of the decreases at the end of the row. So note to self, check before you do the purl row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beadness

knittingnewbie said:


> So I got to row 3 of chart 3 and I was reading my knitting and it all looked okay except the very end (this was after I had already purled back the fourth row). So I decided to count my stitches and I had an extra stitch!!! ARRRRGH! So I just couldn't believe it and I must have counted it five times but I always came up with that extra stitch. So I decided to tink back because it was only one row and about 10-15 stitches on the knit row. Thankfully I successfully tinked back the whole purl row, although I did drop a few stitches I noticed it right away and was able to pick them up with no problems. So I got back to the problem and it was basically just I forgot one of the decreases at the end of the row. So note to self, check before you do the purl row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's a very important tip! *Read your knitting!* (I read the first half of the row before I even go to the second side to make sure that's right. When I finish the second side I read that. Then, out of compulsivity, I check the counts to make sure they are correct. Only after I do that do I purl back. Doing this *every* action row will definitely save tinking or frogging, and that gets the project done much faster.


----------



## momanna

seamus said:


> I have made 4 attempts at starting Ashton, and given up and changed yarns. I started the last one with Sock yarn, and it is not sitting right either. It would be such a big help if there was a photo of the starting chart. One has shown up on the KFL and I compared to mine, and mine is definitely not correct. Even though I thought I had followed the instructions and counted. I haven't used a life line or markers but I'm working on it. Too much to learn all at once. It is the yo that is causing the problem I think. Also, when counting the stitches on the chart, do you count in the spaces for a yo? Still confused, but am a green beginner. Ada. (Have yarn coming think I will change again and see if I do an better.)


I started my Ashton 7 or 8 times from the begining. I'm glad I did, as I learned a lot about reading the chart, reading my knitting and placing life lines and markers.

I'm using sock yarn and it is working out very well. I started Chart 3 and find it extremely challenging. I have to turn off the TV and my husband, as he loves to bother me while I'm trying to concentrate.

I believe that if you are using a fuzzy type yarn this pattern will not work well. It has to be a flat yarn in a bright color e.g. not black, dark brown or dark blue. You have to be able to see the YOs and check often!

Hope this helps.


----------



## EqLady

Third row of chart 3 got me. Still have an extra stitch; just put it away last night and will try again today to figure it out before I resort to use of the lifeline.


----------



## mamared1949

I am currently working on my third Ashton. I did nine repeats of chart 2 and I have so many stitches!! I have done the first 3 rows of chart 3, without any markers and the stitches came out at the end of the first half. I was off and just went back and READ MY KNITTING and found the error, luckily it was only about 30 stitches back. 

I started to work on it last evening, but was too tired so I have the second half of row 3 of chart 3 to finish. I am not known for my patience, but in doing this shawlette I have become very patient, cautious, and upped my knowledge tremendiously. I feel I can do any kind of pattern and not be afraid of it. So on a very personal level I must thank you Dee for giving me this confidence, simply by starting a KAL for the Ashton.

A lady in our knit group came back from a trip to Asia and had a pattern for lace with charts that she picked up in Japan and all of the symbols were the same as the ones used on the Ashton!!! I was able to help her read the pattern and I felt so good about that. It just goes to show you that it truely is a small world.

Linda


----------



## Northernrobin

well, I am waiting for my batteries in my camera to charge..in the meanwhile..I have vacuumed the downstairs..the the room that I will have the blocked shawl drying..fixed a closet door, organized a closet..mailed off some bills (includes a 1/2 mile walk to mailbox)..explored Ravelry shawl patterns, read about Hupps,cleaned out the kitty litter, taken out the garbage...the batteries are still charging..

I could skip the pre- block photos..all of my supplies are found and ready to be used for the blocking..the new wires have been cleaned and wiped dry..the t pins found.

I still have no reply about blocking the shawl doubled..guess I will do it single if there is room.

and I wish I had thought to charge the batteries last night.


----------



## agnescr

Northernrobin said:


> well, I am waiting for my batteries in my camera to charge..in the meanwhile..I have vacuumed the downstairs..the the room that I will have the blocked shawl drying..fixed a closet door, organized a closet..mailed off some bills (includes a 1/2 mile walk to mailbox)..explored Ravelry shawl patterns, read about Hupps,cleaned out the kitty litter, taken out the garbage...the batteries are still charging..
> 
> I could skip the pre- block photos..all of my supplies are found and ready to be used for the blocking..the new wires have been cleaned and wiped dry..the t pins found.
> 
> try it double.if it don't work all you have to do is re-soak then re-block..
> I still have no reply about blocking the shawl doubled..guess I will do it single if there is room.
> 
> and I wish I had thought to charge the batteries last night.


----------



## agnescr

Have finished chart 3 but because of an ear and throat infection along with a pounding sore head I have left Ashton alone today......so near to finishing too,still don't like the shawl,the pattern is fantastic but i really detest the red lace weight. The more I knit it the less I like it  But hopefully my friend will love it


----------



## Brenda19605

Hi Shawlettes,

To all of those that have finished their Ashton shawlette and posted pics...they are all really wonderful. Thank you to each and every one of you for taking the time to post for us. Seeing the many beautiful shawls is a great encouragement to me and others.

Well, I am still on chart 2a. I was on row 9 and saw where I had split the yarn on a yarn over on a row further down. Then, in trying to get the stitches on my needle on the row prior to that mistake, I could not get my stitch count to come out correctly. 

So, I frogged back to row 2 and began again. After spending 2 hours getting my yarn skein untangled, I have made it to row 8. Lesson to me....when using lace and fingering weight yarns that are very fuzzy, rewind the skein BEFORE starting a project. The yarn vomits are time killers. I will be excited to make it to chart 3, hopefully today if no more knots appear in the yarn. Do not pray for patience as the universe will put you in situations to develop that patience.

Keep the needles clacking and thanks again for the encouragement.

Brenda


----------



## Brenda19605

Agnes,

So sorry to read you are "under the weather." My positive thoughts are with you as I know you will be feeling better very soon.

And, I too, do not like the way the colors in my yarn are knitting up with this pattern. We can only hope the recipients are pleased with the outcome. At least my friend chose this yarn for this project, as it would not have been my choice for this.

Brenda



agnescr said:


> Have finished chart 3 but because of an ear and throat infection along with a pounding sore head I have left Ashton alone today......so near to finishing too,still don't like the shawl,the pattern is fantastic but i really detest the red lace weight. The more I knit it the less I like it  But hopefully my friend will love it


----------



## seamus

Thanks to Dee and to all the ladies that have given me advice about my precious Ashton, who is finding it so hard to grow into a big shawl. I have taken it back to where I know it is OK, because I see the leaf there. I will check ten times before I move on, that everything is in order. I have to learn patience, and I WILL learn. I shall carry on with the sock yarn, but when undoing it I found so many stitches that were fastened to the next with the fuzz from the yarn. Impatient is my middle name, but not any more. Many thanks again - here I go.. I shall be showing mine along with all your finished Edwina's etc. Regards, Seamus (Ada)


----------



## EqLady

I found my extra yarn over! It was row 5, with all those yarnovers, not row 3. After looking through tutorials, I decided to drop it on the purl back row. Hope it doesn't show!


----------



## Deeknits

beadness said:


> That's a very important tip! *Read your knitting!* (I read the first half of the row before I even go to the second side to make sure that's right. When I finish the second side I read that. Then, out of compulsivity, I check the counts to make sure they are correct. Only after I do that do I purl back. Doing this *every* action row will definitely save tinking or frogging, and that gets the project done much faster.


Ditto! Learning to read my knitting as I went along was the most priceless thing I learned in the KAL. Someone else stated her stitch count was right but her pattern was off. That's the real reason to learn to read your knitting versus just counting stitches. I can't tell you how many times I ripped back to a life line, or even started completely after finding glaring mistakes and not understanding why. After all, my stitch count was right so what happened?!?! I do exactly as Beadness does...read the first half when I get to that center stitch, then check again when I get to the end. Then and ONLY then do I continue with the purl row. I know it sounds like a LOT of time spent checking things but very shortly you'll recognize each stitch as it looks on the cable/needle and your eyes will pick them out in groups rather than going 1 stitch at a time. Try it....it really works!


----------



## Deeknits

seamus said:


> Thanks to Dee and to all the ladies that have given me advice about my precious Ashton, who is finding it so hard to grow into a big shawl. I have taken it back to where I know it is OK, because I see the leaf there. I will check ten times before I move on, that everything is in order. I have to learn patience, and I WILL learn. I shall carry on with the sock yarn, but when undoing it I found so many stitches that were fastened to the next with the fuzz from the yarn. Impatient is my middle name, but not any more. Many thanks again - here I go.. I shall be showing mine along with all your finished Edwina's etc. Regards, Seamus (Ada)


Ada...one of the hardest things I had to re-learn was patience! But it was SO worth the effort. I sympathize with you about the fuzzy yarn. I'm learning I had fuzz! One of my favorite non-fuzzy yarns is Ella Rae Lace Merino. Despite the name it's a fingerling weight yarn and so very easy to use. The stitch definition is great and tinking/frogging is very easy.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> beadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very important tip! *Read your knitting!* (I read the first half of the row before I even go to the second side to make sure that's right. When I finish the second side I read that. Then, out of compulsivity, I check the counts to make sure they are correct. Only after I do that do I purl back. Doing this *every* action row will definitely save tinking or frogging, and that gets the project done much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto! Learning to read my knitting as I went along was the most priceless thing I learned in the KAL. Someone else stated her stitch count was right but her pattern was off. That's the real reason to learn to read your knitting versus just counting stitches. I can't tell you how many times I ripped back to a life line, or even started completely after finding glaring mistakes and not understanding why. After all, my stitch count was right so what happened?!?! I do exactly as Beadness does...read the first half when I get to that center stitch, then check again when I get to the end. Then and ONLY then do I continue with the purl row. I know it sounds like a LOT of time spent checking things but very shortly you'll recognize each stitch as it looks on the cable/needle and your eyes will pick them out in groups rather than going 1 stitch at a time. Try it....it really works!
Click to expand...

YES!!!!


----------



## nanciann

stevieland said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very important tip! *Read your knitting!* (I read the first half of the row before I even go to the second side to make sure that's right. When I finish the second side I read that. Then, out of compulsivity, I check the counts to make sure they are correct. Only after I do that do I purl back. Doing this *every* action row will definitely save tinking or frogging, and that gets the project done much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto! Learning to read my knitting as I went along was the most priceless thing I learned in the KAL. Someone else stated her stitch count was right but her pattern was off. That's the real reason to learn to read your knitting versus just counting stitches. I can't tell you how many times I ripped back to a life line, or even started completely after finding glaring mistakes and not understanding why. After all, my stitch count was right so what happened?!?! I do exactly as Beadness does...read the first half when I get to that center stitch, then check again when I get to the end. Then and ONLY then do I continue with the purl row. I know it sounds like a LOT of time spent checking things but very shortly you'll recognize each stitch as it looks on the cable/needle and your eyes will pick them out in groups rather than going 1 stitch at a time. Try it....it really works!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!!!
Click to expand...

See........Big sister IS watching!
:-D


----------



## MarthaNell

Now that I have finished knitting a table cloth that I have been working on for a wedding gift, I am going to start this shawl next.
Here is my delima. When we were in Germany this past Christmas I bought several skeins of yarn. I have 2 skeins of wool sock yarn that are 210 meters each that I thought I would use. Because I knit tight I usually start out with at least one size larger needles. The pattern cautions that you will need more yarn if you change yarn or needle sizes. I know that 420 meters is more than 420 yards but is it enough more?
Since I cannot easily go back to the store to get more before I begin do I dare start with this yarn or should I purchase yarn that is more to begin with?


----------



## stevieland

MarthaNell said:


> Now that I have finished knitting a table cloth that I have been working on for a wedding gift, I am going to start this shawl next.
> Here is my delima. When we were in Germany this past Christmas I bought several skeins of yarn. I have 2 skeins of wool sock yarn that are 210 meters each that I thought I would use. Because I knit tight I usually start out with at least one size larger needles. The pattern cautions that you will need more yarn if you change yarn or needle sizes. I know that 420 meters is more than 420 yards but is it enough more?
> Since I cannot easily go back to the store to get more before I begin do I dare start with this yarn or should I purchase yarn that is more to begin with?


Hi! You have about 459 yards, so that is plenty even it you go two sizes larger needle. Time to cast on!

Can we see pics of your tablecloth? Please?


----------



## beadness

MarthaNell said:


> Now that I have finished knitting a table cloth that I have been working on for a wedding gift, I am going to start this shawl next.
> Here is my delima. When we were in Germany this past Christmas I bought several skeins of yarn. I have 2 skeins of wool sock yarn that are 210 meters each that I thought I would use. Because I knit tight I usually start out with at least one size larger needles. The pattern cautions that you will need more yarn if you change yarn or needle sizes. I know that 420 meters is more than 420 yards but is it enough more?
> Since I cannot easily go back to the store to get more before I begin do I dare start with this yarn or should I purchase yarn that is more to begin with?


Since you asked, I'll give you my two cents...My yarn was a little light. Should have been 100 gr, but it only weighed 94 gr. This is the yarn I'm knitting with now and still have not finished, I think I'll make it but it will be close. I've knit with Size 5 needles and the yarn (Ella Rae) states it has 460 yards. Even if it was light, around 432 yards, there won't be much left by the time I finish. I think it's too close to make that choice. I would use different yarn with more yardage or keep the needles at Size 5 and use what you have.


----------



## beadness

stevieland said:


> MarthaNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have finished knitting a table cloth that I have been working on for a wedding gift, I am going to start this shawl next.
> Here is my delima. When we were in Germany this past Christmas I bought several skeins of yarn. I have 2 skeins of wool sock yarn that are 210 meters each that I thought I would use. Because I knit tight I usually start out with at least one size larger needles. The pattern cautions that you will need more yarn if you change yarn or needle sizes. I know that 420 meters is more than 420 yards but is it enough more?
> Since I cannot easily go back to the store to get more before I begin do I dare start with this yarn or should I purchase yarn that is more to begin with?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! You have about 459 yards, so that is plenty even it you go two sizes larger needle. Time to cast on!
> 
> Can we see pics of your tablecloth? Please?
Click to expand...

Oops, I defer to the teacher.


----------



## MarthaNell

It is white blocked out on a light gray background so it would not show up well in a photo. As soon as it is dry, I will take a picture and post it. My camera will take up to 14mp. What is the best size to take and have it both go through and be able to see it well?


----------



## Carolannknits

Now that I've done my bindoff for the second time. (That was fun) NOT! It seems to be better. As grandma used to say haste makes waste. I was using 2 strands of lace weight and bound off with both strands, it was too heavy and wouldn't lay flat. My yarn wasn't a good choice, but it's for my own use & will block out OK. This was a good learning experience on following charts which I have only done once before.
Thanks Dee for all your help and this great pattern.


----------



## Sandiego

Hi Dee,

I just wanted to let you know that my yarn arrived from Black Sheep Dyeworks. It is gorgeous! I received it last night. We were out of town. I started the Ashton this morning. I have successfully finished the first chart, thanks to your encouragement to take the plunge and try knitting the lace Ashton. I have read the comments about READ YOUR KNITTING. I have been taking that advice to heart. It really works!!!!! Thanks!!! ;0)


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Sandiego said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that my yarn arrived from Black Sheep Dyeworks. It is gorgeous! I received it last night. We were out of town. I started the Ashton this morning. I have successfully finished the first chart, thanks to your encouragement to take the plunge and try knitting the lace Ashton. I have read the comments about READ YOUR KNITTING. I have been taking that advice to heart. It really works!!!!! Thanks!!! ;0)


Hi. I am interested in your comments about the yarn as I was browsing on the Black Sheep web page. Which yarn did you purchase and you are obviously happy with it.


----------



## Sandiego

Hi Sunnybutterfly,

I purchased the hand dyed sock weight yarn 100 percent Superwash Merino Wool. The color is Blackberry tonel. It is shades of dark purples. I am a purple girl. I love the color! The yarn is smooth to the touch. ;0)


----------



## stevieland

beadness said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarthaNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have finished knitting a table cloth that I have been working on for a wedding gift, I am going to start this shawl next.
> Here is my delima. When we were in Germany this past Christmas I bought several skeins of yarn. I have 2 skeins of wool sock yarn that are 210 meters each that I thought I would use. Because I knit tight I usually start out with at least one size larger needles. The pattern cautions that you will need more yarn if you change yarn or needle sizes. I know that 420 meters is more than 420 yards but is it enough more?
> Since I cannot easily go back to the store to get more before I begin do I dare start with this yarn or should I purchase yarn that is more to begin with?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! You have about 459 yards, so that is plenty even it you go two sizes larger needle. Time to cast on!
> 
> Can we see pics of your tablecloth? Please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, I defer to the teacher.
Click to expand...

I just checked my notes on the two Ashtons I knit with Ella Rae. I used us 5s both times. Both Ella Rae. The first shawl I used 414 yards, the second shawl 391 yards. Go figure that one.

When I knit the shawl with malabrigo sock I used 360 yards. Even more of a mystery???

This is not an exact science, clearly!

What you could do, Martha, is to do a stockinette test swatch, block it hard and see if you are close to 4.5 st per inch like mine were. Since it sounds like you might be a tighter knitter than me if you always go to a larger needle, that is why I thought you might even be able to go up to a US7. But maybe do a 6 to be on the safe side if you don't want to swatch.


----------



## stevieland

Sandiego said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that my yarn arrived from Black Sheep Dyeworks. It is gorgeous! I received it last night. We were out of town. I started the Ashton this morning. I have successfully finished the first chart, thanks to your encouragement to take the plunge and try knitting the lace Ashton. I have read the comments about READ YOUR KNITTING. I have been taking that advice to heart. It really works!!!!! Thanks!!! ;0)


I am happy about the yarn but I happier that you are embracing the Shawlette mantra:

READ YOUR KNITTING!!!!

Because, ladies, your next KAL with Alexandra is going to be all about reading your knitting. That is why those columns are there in the design. You will know when you are off, but only if you.......

what?


----------



## Lyndee

Read your knitting


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Sandiego said:


> Hi Sunnybutterfly,
> 
> I purchased the hand dyed sock weight yarn 100 percent Superwash Merino Wool. The color is Blackberry tonel. It is shades of dark purples. I am a purple girl. I love the color! The yarn is smooth to the touch. ;0)


Sounds lovely. I am a purple person too, the darker the better but I have to be careful or everything I own is either in Aubergene or dark autumn colours. I need to lighten up a bit! I think I saw that one or something similar on another site. Have a wonderful time knitting the Ashton, you will love it.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

So Dee, did I miss something? Are we doing Alexandra as a KAL? I have been reading the posts but didn't see that one.


----------



## stevieland

sunnybutterfly said:


> So Dee, did I miss something? Are we doing Alexandra as a KAL? I have been reading the posts but didn't see that one.


I posted pics of Alex on page 88 after a few people asked me what shawl to go to next? We started talking about it and I think it naturally became a KAL somewhere within the next 5 pages after that.

Who can keep track of it all after 109 pages? Didn't we just hit 100 a day or so ago?!!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

stevieland said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dee, did I miss something? Are we doing Alexandra as a KAL? I have been reading the posts but didn't see that one.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted pics of Alex on page 88 after a few people asked me what shawl to go to next? We started talking about it and I think it naturally became a KAL somewhere within the next 5 pages after that.
> 
> Who can keep track of it all after 109 pages? Didn't we just hit 100 a day or so ago?!!!
Click to expand...

I saw the pics of the gorgeous shawl, but must have tuned out somewhere after that and missed the KAL part. Will you be starting another thread? I guess you will have to. Don't mind me I often answer my own questions. Feel free to leap in anytime you want.


----------



## Sandiego

sunnybutterfly said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sunnybutterfly,
> 
> I purchased the hand dyed sock weight yarn 100 percent Superwash Merino Wool. The color is Blackberry tonel. It is shades of dark purples. I am a purple girl. I love the color! The yarn is smooth to the touch. ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely. I am a purple person too, the darker the better but I have to be careful or everything I own is either in Aubergene or dark autumn colours. I need to lighten up a bit! I think I saw that one or something similar on another site. Have a wonderful time knitting the Ashton, you will love it.
Click to expand...

Thank you, Sunnybutterfly. ;0)


----------



## stevieland

sunnybutterfly said:


> I saw the pics of the gorgeous shawl, but must have tuned out somewhere after that and missed the KAL part. Will you be starting another thread? I guess you will have to. Don't mind me I often answer my own questions. Feel free to leap in anytime you want.


The pattern won't be available for about a month. When it is, I'll announce it on the thread, and then post a separate new thread with the particulars and another thread in the classified section with the details regarding purchasing the pattern. That's how I'm thinking it will work, at least for now.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Thanks for that. I am tossing up now which shawl to do with my new yarn and am thinking it will be Elizabeth but then maybe Wilshire. Decisions, decisions. Of course I may decide on Edwina who knows. You are getting quite a stable of shawl designs, I think it's fantastic and I am really grateful, not only for the assistance, but the new interest in knitting that I am getting from this.


----------



## beadness

Dee, will you suggest some yarns for the Alexandra so we can start thinking about what to purchase. I know I want to knit one of those, it's gorgeous.

I'm also thinking about knitting the Edwina and/or the Elizabeth. I think what I need to know most is the minimum amount of yarn needed for each and what weight to use for each.

What experience have you had with silk blends? I would think they drape beautifully. Since I've never really worn shawls like these, are there different blends one would wear for warm weather vs cooler weather? I love cashmere, have you knit much with it? I also want something that holds up well.

I'm going to be ready to get something else on my needles very shortly and I'd like it to be one of these projects.

One last thing. I know somewhere in this forum you talked about how you store your shawls. Do you remember where that was? I think we need to index this book


----------



## DanaKay

beadness
I have Edwina on needles in Alpaca Lace weight, and Elizabeth on needles in Shetland Supreme lace weight. Both are 2 ply. I am biting at the bit to knit using Jaggerspun Zepher 2/18 merino/silk blend. I am at least sure I will do another Edwina using that yarn.
Alexandra was designed for fingering weight I am sure I read somewhere here on the KAL forum. Check out page 88 where Dee posted a picture of Alexandra, she may have mentioned yarn weight there.
I am sure Dee will have some suggestions for you when she sees your post.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## wreni

Hi Shawlettes. I had to take a little time off for a medical problem but am back at my knitting . I am ready to start chart 3. I did not add extra repeats of chart 2 because Dee strongly encouraged to knit the shawlette as is the first time without going into extra repeats. Chart 2A was no problem at all and chart 3, which I am ready to start making since out of. I've left all the landlines in to see how many I have.I'm knitting more confidently and am relaxing and enjoying the process . So..., I'm back in the saddle again.


----------



## mavisb

I have always read the pattern from the book until it was established and then read my knitting. It was the way my mother taught me.


----------



## shirley m

Do you think a Zauberball would okay to use for this new shawl? Shirley m.


stevieland said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the pics of the gorgeous shawl, but must have tuned out somewhere after that and missed the KAL part. Will you be starting another thread? I guess you will have to. Don't mind me I often answer my own questions. Feel free to leap in anytime you want.
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern won't be available for about a month. When it is, I'll announce it on the thread, and then post a separate new thread with the particulars and another thread in the classified section with the details regarding purchasing the pattern. That's how I'm thinking it will work, at least for now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Northernrobin

here is my finished Aston Shawl..done on 4 KN, with 9 repeats..weighs 5 oz...measures 62x31 inches.

do not try to open this file..its too large and will greatly slow down your viewing time..unless you have hi speed Internet..see new post below


----------



## Northernrobin

about my photo...I followed the instructions provided by the moderators...after first placing it on my desktop..do not understand why its just a download instead of just there , like everyone elses..anyone can tell me what I did wrong? might not have been in the correct format..but the moderator stated not to worry about that if I just followed the directions...argh.


----------



## agnescr

click on quote reply.........then choose file then send do not choose preview as you will loose picture


----------



## agnescr

wont let me open file.........sigh


----------



## Northernrobin

trying again...sorry..this time its supposed to be a j peg..ashton..fingering plain cream lionbrand...5 oz..9 repeats...4 kn...62x31"


----------



## EqLady

gorgeous - can't wait to get there!


----------



## Carol (UK)

Ooh! that's lovely!


----------



## kac47874

great job!


----------



## stevieland

Northernrobin said:


> trying again...sorry..this time its supposed to be a j peg..ashton..fingering plain cream lionbrand...5 oz..9 repeats...4 kn...62x31"


And it looks absolutely beautiful. I love the classic look of the cream wool. You did a perfect job on this. It will certainly be very warm and snuggly! Thanks for all the input on the KAL too. Your comments have been very supportive and helpful to everyone, I'm sure.


----------



## agnescr

well done that's lovely


----------



## funthreads623

northernrobin, I guess that probably no one saw my post on blocking it doubled....I just love the way that it turned out; everyone that has seen it says that the points are so well aligned! Sure made me feel good...now, I think that I will continue to do shawls that way. When you can fold it, and it lines up perfectly, it sure does look nice.



Northernrobin said:


> well, I am waiting for my batteries in my camera to charge..in the meanwhile..I have vacuumed the downstairs..the the room that I will have the blocked shawl drying..fixed a closet door, organized a closet..mailed off some bills (includes a 1/2 mile walk to mailbox)..explored Ravelry shawl patterns, read about Hupps,cleaned out the kitty litter, taken out the garbage...the batteries are still charging..
> 
> I could skip the pre- block photos..all of my supplies are found and ready to be used for the blocking..the new wires have been cleaned and wiped dry..the t pins found.
> 
> I still have no reply about blocking the shawl doubled..guess I will do it single if there is room.
> 
> and I wish I had thought to charge the batteries last night.


----------



## Northernrobin

at first I tried to block it doubled..but as a beginner it felt..a struggle so to be clear to everyone..I blocked it on a single layer..thank you all for your kind comments..I have to say as I look at it..I am amazed that I made it..the credit goes to the designer and our fearless leader, Dee..I am now ready to knit just about any lace pattern with confidence..


----------



## beadness

Northernrobin said:


> trying again...sorry..this time its supposed to be a j peg..ashton..fingering plain cream lionbrand...5 oz..9 repeats...4 kn...62x31"


Fabulous! Wear it well!


----------



## stevieland

beadness said:


> Dee, will you suggest some yarns for the Alexandra so we can start thinking about what to purchase. I know I want to knit one of those, it's gorgeous.
> 
> I'm also thinking about knitting the Edwina and/or the Elizabeth. I think what I need to know most is the minimum amount of yarn needed for each and what weight to use for each.
> 
> What experience have you had with silk blends? I would think they drape beautifully. Since I've never really worn shawls like these, are there different blends one would wear for warm weather vs cooler weather? I love cashmere, have you knit much with it? I also want something that holds up well.
> 
> I'm going to be ready to get something else on my needles very shortly and I'd like it to be one of these projects.
> 
> One last thing. I know somewhere in this forum you talked about how you store your shawls. Do you remember where that was? I think we need to index this book


Here goes:

First and foremost, with Edwina, Elizabeth, Wilshire and Alexandra, I strongly recommend either solid or tonal, hand dyed yarns. If the yarn is variegated, it should be very subtle with the tones related to each other. Like soft purples/greens/blues that are close to each other tonally. Unlike Ashton, which was designed to be used with all kinds of yarns because of the predominance of stockinette in the main section, these four other shawls have intricate stitch patterns that will be lost in extremely variegated or self striping yarns. Yarn choice is a person thing, and I am not going to tell anyone what yarn they should use, but if you want the stitches that you worked so hard to perfect to be visible, keep the yarn simple and let the lace work shine.

Edwina/Elizabeth: Lace weight. There are lots of different lace weights, and somewhere in the last 20 pages here I mention how to determine the difference. I think the post was bolded. Maybe one of you that is keeping a book of the important posts on the KAL can jump in here and direct Beadness to the right page. But if you choose yarn that is between 800 and 1150 yards per 100 grams, you will be fine.

The Zephyr 2/18 laceweight is wonderful. I love the wool/silk blends. Or you can go 100% merino. The Madelinetosh Lace seems very nice. I love the hand dyed Black Sheep Dyeworks yarn that you can find on Etsy. I prefer 2 ply. Malabrigo lace is 1 ply. Personally, I'm not a big fan of that yarn because the skeins are too small, you have to use at least 2 for either of the "E" shawls, and the kettle dyed skeins never match. If you buy any kind of hand dyed lace weight, make sure that enough yardage (at least 850 for Elizabeth and 880 for Edwina) comes in one skein. I you are searching online and see some potential yarns you like, why not PM me with the info, I'll take a look and give you my opinion.

The aforementioned yardage is what I used personally on these shawls. with at 5 st = 1" blocked and 5.5 st = 1" blocked respectively. My tension is average. If you know you knit with a looser tension (Sunset, I'm lookin' at you, hon) you will use more yardage. Sunset used almost 1000 yards for her Edwina on US 1 1/2 needles, where me and Nanciann used about 880 yards if I recall on US3s. But with yarn that should have been heavier technically than the Zephyr I used for my second Edwina, I used only 750 yards of the Ms. Babs Yasmin yarn. These crazy discrepancies are the bane of my designer existence, believe me.

I am not a big fan of mohair unless you are an expert lace knitter. You can't see the stitches, and frogging--forget about it. The yarn will get all ratty if you have rip back too many times. Also, alpaca is lovely, but does not have a lot of elasticity and it hard for lace beginners to work. I would not recommend it for your first foray into knitting with lace weight. Stick with a nice bouncy 100% merino or a wool/silk blend (not 100% silk, hard to work with also) and it will be much easier to get used to the skinny yarn.
--------------------------
Now with Alexandra, I used about 650 yds of fingering weight yarn--Madelinetosh Merino Light--and loved that yarn. You can buy it online, and the colors are just great.

Alexandra is specifically designed for tonal, hand dyed yarn. I love the depth of color and textural interest that only hand dyed yarns can achieve. But with hand dying , no two skeins can ever be alike. This can cause problems with most regular patterns since there is a line of demarcation when you switched skeins. You would have to alternate skeins, which I personally find to be a pain. Big pain.

So the shawl is designed for you to switch to the second skein of your pretty hand dyed yarn at the border. You will probably see a difference between the skeins, but it will look like you planned it. Feel free to take credit for it when your friends tell you how cool it looks!

Yarn for Alex: I love the Black Sheep Dyeworks fingering. Also, Knitting Notions.com. Check out her beautiful skeins of tonal dyed yarns. Huge color choices. Not cheap. She calls it sock yarn, but it has a nice tight twist which give great stitch definition and texture.

Alex would look great with any yarn that you see advertised as sock yarn with a tight twist. It gives it that pebbly look which I quite like.

Dream in Color Smooshy is great yarn. I've used that a lot. I'm wearing it right now. Or go to Etsy and search on Sock yarn or fingering yarn. That is a great way to spend a couple of hours!

Cashmere is always wonderful. The Shalimar Yarns Breathless that I used for the gold Ashton was unbelievably beautiful yarn. It felt great just touching that stuff. And Canopy Fingering yarn has some bamboo in it. It has a beautiful sheen and drape. I've knit with that several times.

Keep in mind that Alex is very textured. The main section with the ladders and what looks like braids will show up the best if you keep the yarn simple. Someone asked about Zauerball. That is self striping. I personally might not use it for this pattern, but the changes are pretty wide, so if you must use striped yarn, I'd suggest that much more than most others.

I started out this post saying, "I'm at work, let me briefly address your questions..." (quickly deleted once I'd written 7 paragraphs) but as you all know by now, briefness is not one of my virtues, and so, as usual, you get a book from me. For anyone who is considering knitting Alexandra for the KAL or otherwise, please print this out for future reference. I'll add to it as I think about it more.


----------



## momanna

ABFAB, Northern Robin! Still on Chart 3. Put it aside for a day or two. Just got my wires yesterday and am still looking for mats for the blocking process.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Dee, two skeins of The Shalimar Yarns Breathless are on the way to me in preparation for Alexandra!!!


----------



## YarnLady

Hello,

I am just beginning the Ashton Shawl. I have read the pattern several times. I don't understand the very beginning row. It reads Cast on 5 stitches with long tail, (I know the long tail cast-on), then work the following 3 rows. How will I end up with 7 stitches on my needle when the first row requires 5 stitches? Would someone kindly explain how I would get the extra two stitches after I cast-on 5 stitches using long tail? What am I not understanding?

I know many have completed their shawls, but I just learned about the Ashton Kal several days ago. Thank you so much.

Yarnlady


----------



## momanna

Keep reading the instructions before you begin to knit. The YOs will give the needed stitches.


----------



## DanaKay

YarnLady said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am just beginning the Ashton Shawl. I have read the pattern several times. I don't understand the very beginning row. It reads Cast on 5 stitches with long tail, (I know the long tail cast-on), then work the following 3 rows. How will I end up with 7 stitches on my needle when the first row requires 5 stitches? Would someone kindly explain how I would get the extra two stitches after I cast-on 5 stitches using long tail? What am I not understanding?
> 
> I know many have completed their shawls, but I just learned about the Ashton Kal several days ago. Thank you so much.
> 
> Yarnlady


YarnLady,
Yes you cast on 5 stitches, knit a row. Next row k1. k f&b. k1. kf&b. k1. = 7 stitches.
Next row, knit, then start chart 1.


----------



## yarner

I am just beginning the Ashton Shawl. I have read the pattern several times. I don't understand the very beginning row. It reads Cast on 5 stitches with long tail, (I know the long tail cast-on), then work the following 3 rows. How will I end up with 7 stitches on my needle when the first row requires 5 stitches? Would someone kindly explain how I would get the extra two stitches after I cast-on 5 stitches using long tail? What am I not understanding?

Yarnlady, the instructions say kfb, knit front and back, twice. This will give you the extra two stitches.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Northernrobin- It is beautiful. You should be proud to wear your lovely Ashton. I have 3/4 bound off. Busy today, but hope to finish tomorrow and have picture here soon. Congratulations.
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Dee, thank you for all the great information regarding yarns. That is my greatest problem--knowing what yarn would be best for various projects since I am just branching out into something other than scarfs, baby blankets, etc.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Dee, thank you for all the great information regarding yarns. That is my greatest problem--knowing what yarn would be best for various projects since I am just branching out into something other than scarfs, baby blankets, etc.
> Shirley


My pleasure. I realized I should say that with Alexandra, regular solid, non-hand dyed fingering or even sport weight would be just fine. That Canopy fingering is not hand dyed. But to get the effect that I did, then hand dyed is the way to go.

Please note: With hand dyed, you want to make sure that you are not the kind of person that would be driven crazy by the fact that it can be sort of blotchy in places where certain colors will pool. I don't mind that and think it makes every shawl unique, but others might be bugged by this.

And I always recommend natural fibers with these shawls. That is just me.


----------



## zipknitter

Really wish I could make this shawl but a brain recognition problem means I cannot see the symbols on a chart. Couldn't if my life depended on it. Wish it had written out directions as I would love to add it to my collection of finished shawls.


----------



## stevieland

zipknitter said:


> Really wish I could make this shawl but a brain recognition problem means I cannot see the symbols on a chart. Couldn't if my life depended on it. Wish it had written out directions as I would love to add it to my collection of finished shawls.


I am sorry to hear that. There are no written instructions since the pattern was written to be used as a tutorial to learn to read charts. Did you download it and take a look? The charts are quite large. There are only a few symbols. But I understand if it could be a problem.


----------



## YarnLady

DanaKay,

I should have 7 stitches altogether which includes Row 1, Row 2 and Row 3. Is that correct? I was thinking that I will have 7 stitches on Row 1, which is incorrect. Please correct me if I am wrong. I appreciate you helping me get started.

YarnLady


----------



## YarnLady

yarner said:


> I am just beginning the Ashton Shawl. I have read the pattern several times. I don't understand the very beginning row. It reads Cast on 5 stitches with long tail, (I know the long tail cast-on), then work the following 3 rows. How will I end up with 7 stitches on my needle when the first row requires 5 stitches? Would someone kindly explain how I would get the extra two stitches after I cast-on 5 stitches using long tail? What am I not understanding?
> 
> Yarnlady, the instructions say kfb, knit front and back, twice. This will give you the extra two stitches.


The directions read KFB on Row 2 and knit row 3. So I should have 7 stitches between 3 rows. Sorry, I am having a hard time understanding...

Thank you,
YarnLady


----------



## YarnLady

Hi,

I love your shawl and the color. It looks great!

YarnLady


----------



## zipknitter

The problem I have with charts is lesions in my brain in the recognition area. So, all I see are dark blobs and lines in a chart so cannot tell what sts are used, only written out instructions will work for me anymore. Used to be able to read them but Multiple Sclerosis does this to brains and it cannot be reversed.


----------



## yarner

Yarnlady: Yes, you will have five stitches on the first row, seven stitches on the second row and seven stitches on the third row.


----------



## Carol (UK)

God Bless you Zipknitter for your enthusiasm to want to create these shawls. I hope there is somebody out there that can help you with written instructions. Every Bleassing.x


----------



## EqLady

Zipknitter, I felt the very same way, even checked to be sure directions weren't already written out somewhere. I was going to write them out myself, but something made me try the chart. I keep the stitch key right beside the chart, but I have found it very easy to read, and I never used a chart before. Give it a try!


----------



## EweWho

Sheesh, the last time I was here we were on page 101 or something!!

Lyndee, which picture is truer to the color, the light or the dark? Either one is beautiful!
DeeKnits, awesome shawl! It is perfect in shape and I love that color. It would go well with all the colors I wear! Thanks for posting the link for the Ella Rae Merino. I will check it out!
Terachroma, each one is so pretty! Congratulations on jobs well done! I hope you post a picture of the one in Regina after you block it. I do love the colors in it, but it's good to know it wouldn't be comfortable to wear. I also appreciate the information you posted on the welding shop rods. I'm always looking for a good bargain!
Northernrobin, absolutely stunning!! It could be worn with ANY color and I like that! I'm glad you figured out how to post a picture as jpg instead of a pspimage. I haven't installed Paint Shop Pro on my machine yet after having to reformat the drive. 
zipknitter, would it be possible for someone to write out the instructions for you so you could make it? Having never read a chart before, I am thankful to Dee for her patience and wonderful directions. It truly is a beautiful shawl!

I am currently on Chart 3, Row 7. I've found that what works for me is to work the pattern, placing a marker at the end of each of the blue shaded areas like someone mentioned. I count the stitches to make sure I have 12 in that group, then move on to the next set. I count them again during the purl row and remove the markers as I go. It certainly makes it less stressful for me. LOL No one in the house today, so I am definitely picking up the knitting needles!


----------



## stevieland

zipknitter said:


> The problem I have with charts is lesions in my brain in the recognition area. So, all I see are dark blobs and lines in a chart so cannot tell what sts are used, only written out instructions will work for me anymore. Used to be able to read them but Multiple Sclerosis does this to brains and it cannot be reversed.


Oh my. I had no idea. I am so sorry.

Because it takes many hours to write out and format written instructions for these shawls (much more than anyone would think), I am afraid that I just don't have time to do this with everything else I have on my plate.

My Edwina pattern has full written instructions. Have you knitted lace shawls before? If you have, that one might be fun for you.


----------



## EqLady

I would be willing to write out a sectiion or two if someone else would help out.


----------



## zipknitter

Lace is my favorite project to knit and I love shawls and have made many of them so far. It just seems that the ones I love the best are the ones I can't do. Guess it's like becoming diabetic just after finding the most delicious candy in the world. 
I truly would appreciate getting any help I could so I can do the shawl, but don't worry if it can't get done, as a designer myself, I know the work it takes to have a life and design too.


----------



## EqLady

OK, Shawlettes, I'll write out Chart 1, chart 2, and chart 2 a. I think I can get those right since I've knitted those sections. Since the others are more detailed, maybe some others can split them up? Not promising I'll have it tomorrow, but I'll start on it now, Zipknitter.


----------



## Northernrobin

thanks..not sure how to store it..so I have folded it up like a flag..keeping with the center YOs into smaller and smaller triangles..my current thought is to keep and use it until I get another lace shawl made..then I might give it to one of my sisters.

I can remember when I was starting on this seemingly endless project and how envious I was of the others who were done..wondering if I would ever get there..well one stitch at a time and you will all get there...


----------



## Lyndee

EweWho said:


> Sheesh, the last time I was here we were on page 101 or something!!
> 
> Lyndee, which picture is truer to the color, the light or the dark? Either one is beautiful!


Thanks so much for the compliment, EweWho. actually now that I compare again after the shawlette dried completely its more like the lighter color. While i was soaking it, I lost some color in the sink ( this yarn is predominantly cotton )
But now its looking alot more like the dry yarn that remains after finishing it.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Northern Robin - Nice job! 

SUGGESTION FOR MARKERS:
I have not used markers so far as I dislike them but when I started chart 3 I decided to take a different path for markers. I used a very long strand of yarn from a different colour yarn and at the end of the first white section (start of row) I placed the end of the new colour yarn back to front - leaving a 2" tail - I then knitted the first 12 stitch blue section and then placed my "marker yarn" front to back loosley - then as I completed a 12 stitch repeat I wove the seperate yarn between it and the next repeat until I reached the last white section before the centre stitch. I then completed the white section, centre stitch and then the first white section after the centre stitch and then started weaving the "marker yarn" between the 12 stitch repeats again up to and including the last section between the last blue repeat and the last white section on the chart. Then I go back and count the stitches between the colour yarn divisions and read the knitting at the same time. Then I purl my next row, pull out the "marker yarn" and start my next pattern row using my "marker yarn" again. It is best to use a smooth cotton yarn or sock yarn for a "marker yarn". This seems to work for me . 

NOTE: when you are placing the marker yarn make sure that the yarn you carry to knit the next stitch is UNDER the placed "marker yarn". If I find and error I just put a hair clip or something on the marker for that area and then I can tink back to that marker and fix the error. I hope this helps someone else. 

I am only up to row 5 on chart 3 and I hope to start again tomorrow. 

DEE.
Thanks for all the info on yarns, yardage and colour choices for Alexandra, and of course the other shawls. Helps me alot in making my choice.


----------



## scarfzini

I am going to start the shawl today, but it seems very complicated ,I think i need lot of help
Thanks
Padma


----------



## stevieland

BlueButterfly said:


> Northern Robin - Nice job!
> 
> SUGGESTION FOR MARKERS:
> I have not used markers so far as I dislike them but when I started chart 3 I decided to take a different path for markers. I used a very long strand of yarn from a different colour yarn and at the end of the first white section (start of row) I placed the end of the new colour yarn back to front - leaving a 2" tail - I then knitted the first 12 stitch blue section and then placed my "marker yarn" front to back loosley - then as I completed a 12 stitch repeat I wove the seperate yarn between it and the next repeat until I reached the last white section before the centre stitch. I then completed the white section, centre stitch and then the first white section after the centre stitch and then started weaving the "marker yarn" between the 12 stitch repeats again up to and including the last section between the last blue repeat and the last white section on the chart. Then I go back and count the stitches between the colour yarn divisions and read the knitting at the same time. Then I purl my next row, pull out the "marker yarn" and start my next pattern row using my "marker yarn" again. It is best to use a smooth cotton yarn or sock yarn for a "marker yarn". This seems to work for me .
> 
> NOTE: when you are placing the marker yarn make sure that the yarn you carry to knit the next stitch is UNDER the placed "marker yarn". If I find and error I just put a hair clip or something on the marker for that area and then I can tink back to that marker and fix the error. I hope this helps someone else.
> 
> I am only up to row 5 on chart 3 and I hope to start again tomorrow.
> 
> DEE.
> Thanks for all the info on yarns, yardage and colour choices for Alexandra, and of course the other shawls. Helps me alot in making my choice.


Once you get to row 5 you are going to have to move those markers back and forth, because the decreases borrow from stitches outside of the pattern repeat. When you start, you will see what i mean. I would personally dispense with them at that point, but that's just me.


----------



## Bethknits79

I was getting confused on row five of chart 3 so after the white section I put one of the markers that you can clip and unclip, then I knit the 12 stitches of the blue area once, count the stitches from the marker and read them at the same time once I know those 12 stitches are correct I unsnap the marker and replace it to start the next section of 12. I just keep doing that until the end of the row then double check my work by reading my knitting and counting my stitches. And wallah! I have a correct row!!!! (the whole time I'm doing this I'm either keeping a running tally of the number of stitches I've done in my head or I write it down in a notebook) Also I note how many stitches I should have for each half. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Typsknits

Northernrobin your shawl is gorgeous and Lyndee just love the colour that you used on your lovely shawl!


----------



## DanaKay

Finally dressed my second Ashton. Did 7 repeats. This one is a birthday gift in Feb. 
Taking pictures is not something I do well. It was windy and the person modeling is not a shawl person  
Hopefully you get the idea. Sock yarn, wool, bamboo blend. size 5 needles.


----------



## nanciann

Northernrobin your shawl is just beautiful and you did a really great job knitting and blocking. 
DanaKay what a nice shawl those 7 repeats make. Another beauty.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

DanaKay, beautiful. I also did 7 repeats so I am glad to see the size. I am still binding off and so haven't blocked.
Congratulations on your second Ashton.
Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

Thanks Ladies.
The person this goes to likes purple, therefore the color. 
I was pleased with the stitch definition of the yarn, though my points aren't as crisp as the first one. 
Perhaps that is my fault as I used a bed top to block and it just killed my back to bend over, so it came to a point where what I had done just had to do. on the block 70" x 39" Dry and off the block, 66" x 35"
Will be sure to pick up another table to enlarge my dressing area before next shawl is off the needles! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> Finally dressed my second Ashton. Did 7 repeats. This one is a birthday gift in Feb.
> Taking pictures is not something I do well. It was windy and the person modeling is not a shawl person
> Hopefully you get the idea. Sock yarn, wool, bamboo blend. size 5 needles.


Looks fantastic. I love the purple!! Your knitting is just lovely, Dana. The points seem fine. A gorgeous addition to our gallery!

I know what you mean about blocking on a bed. The pain!! Have you tried doing it on the floor with those mats? I use a mat under my poor old knees for padding and it is really easy that way.


----------



## YarnLady

DanaKay,

Your shawl is lovely. What a great job you did knitting. I love the color....Gorgeous!

YarnLady


----------



## DanaKay

stevieland said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally dressed my second Ashton. Did 7 repeats. This one is a birthday gift in Feb.
> Taking pictures is not something I do well. It was windy and the person modeling is not a shawl person
> Hopefully you get the idea. Sock yarn, wool, bamboo blend. size 5 needles.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic. I love the purple!! Your knitting is just lovely, Dana. The points seem fine. A gorgeous addition to our gallery!
> 
> I know what you mean about blocking on a bed. The pain!! Have you tried doing it on the floor with those mats? I use a mat under my poor old knees for padding and it is really easy that way.
Click to expand...

Dee,
Oh what a laugh I got out of the getting on the floor! :lol: 
Sweetheart, I wouldn't be able to get back up without a crane! :lol: I better stick with an additional laundry table idea. :thumbup: 
Oh by the way the yarn I used for the first Ashton, I made the grand daughter a pair of socks in the same yarn. Much better suited for socks. Striped perfectly.
I totally agree with not using self striping yarns for these shawls. Though she is tickled with her Ashton Shawlette.


----------



## Deeknits

Northernrobin said:


> trying again...sorry..this time its supposed to be a j peg..ashton..fingering plain cream lionbrand...5 oz..9 repeats...4 kn...62x31"


So Classy! Great Job!!!


----------



## Deeknits

DanaKay.....beautiful!!!!


----------



## Deeknits

Speaking of yarns.....how do ya'll choose a color? I've settled on a list of yarns I really like, so far fingerling non-fuzzy yarns are my favorites. Beginning before I ever made my first lace, I've been adding yarn to my stash with lace specifically in mind. I have some lovely hand dyed colors in red, turquoise, rose pink, multi-color and today I added a gorgeous forest green. 

But how do I choose? I love them all! What works for you? Does a pattern speak to you and tell you it wants to be red? Or does a cool aqua blue tell you it wants to be a pair of socks or maybe a shawl? 

I just can't decide!!!


----------



## nanciann

Deeknits...sometimes the color speaks to me and I can just see it in a certain sweater or shawl and other times I see a pattern and I just know what color I want to use. So far this has been working for me. I just bought two new yarns and know exactly what I am going to do with them. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Deeknits, I agree with Nanciann. Yarn speaks to me and tells me what it want to be. Sometimes I pair yarn name and pattern name. For example I will be using Morning Sky colorway for Morning Glory shawl. The main thing is to be inspired, and I know you are!!!


----------



## seamus

Sigh - How long does it take to find the correct yarn, the correct colour and get inspired? The drive is there and I am determined but a colour doesn't speak to me. Seamus.


----------



## stevieland

seamus said:


> Sigh - How long does it take to find the correct yarn, the correct colour and get inspired? The drive is there and I am determined but a colour doesn't speak to me. Seamus.


Go with your favorite color, or pick color you will wear a a lot. Then, think about if you want it solid or variegated. I am always drawn to some kind of hand dyed yarn, so I will gravitate towards that. This pattern lends itself to many different types of yarn, so you really can't go wrong. Start googling sock yarn or fingering yarn, go to Etsy and window shop, check out some of the sites I talked about a couple of pages ago. You will start drooling pretty quickly and find your inspiration, believe me!


----------



## DanaKay

Deeknits.
Thank you. Yarn choice, well, sometimes yarn tell me what it wants to be, sometimes a resounding what it does not want to be! :lol: 
I usually purchase my yarn with the project in mind. I have stash, but even so I find myself purchasing yarn for new projects. Stash already for the most part has projects assigned. If given enough years on this earth, I may get them all completed.
If not I plan to take it along! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## EweWho

DanaKay, that is gorgeous!! I am amazed at how large it is with 7 repeats. I did 9 and am now wondering if I am going to run out of yarn before I finish.

I just completed Chart 3, so one more to go!! Here's hoping the yarn holds out!!


----------



## Typsknits

Another stunning Ashton Shawl love the colour!


----------



## DanaKay

EweWho said:


> DanaKay, that is gorgeous!! I am amazed at how large it is with 7 repeats. I did 9 and am now wondering if I am going to run out of yarn before I finish.
> 
> I just completed Chart 3, so one more to go!! Here's hoping the yarn holds out!!


I'd cross my fingers for you, but I can't knit then! :lol: 
I could have pulled the sides out more if I could have gotten to it better, then on the bed. The yarn was very giving. Dang near took up that bed top.(double bed)
Where do you plan to dress out yours?


----------



## thegrape

DanaKay, very beautiful, love the color and what a difference the 7 repeats make. I'm inspired to do the Ashton again only bigger!


----------



## thegrape

Very nice! Been following your posts and the finished shawl is awesome.


Northernrobin said:


> trying again...sorry..this time its supposed to be a j peg..ashton..fingering plain cream lionbrand...5 oz..9 repeats...4 kn...62x31"


----------



## marimom

I am on row 6 of chart 2, finally. My yarn is baby alpaca and very, very fuzzy. I can see why you do not recommend a fuzzy yarn, Dee. I am wondering how it will block out. It is beige with some variations of browns and gray.


----------



## kac47874

zipknitter said:


> Really wish I could make this shawl but a brain recognition problem means I cannot see the symbols on a chart. Couldn't if my life depended on it. Wish it had written out directions as I would love to add it to my collection of finished shawls.


what if someone color coded them?


----------



## kac47874

EweWho said:


> Sheesh, the last time I was here we were on page 101 or something!!
> 
> Lyndee, which picture is truer to the color, the light or the dark? Either one is beautiful!
> DeeKnits, awesome shawl! It is perfect in shape and I love that color. It would go well with all the colors I wear! Thanks for posting the link for the Ella Rae Merino. I will check it out!
> Terachroma, each one is so pretty! Congratulations on jobs well done! I hope you post a picture of the one in Regina after you block it. I do love the colors in it, but it's good to know it wouldn't be comfortable to wear. I also appreciate the information you posted on the welding shop rods. I'm always looking for a good bargain!
> Northernrobin, absolutely stunning!! It could be worn with ANY color and I like that! I'm glad you figured out how to post a picture as jpg instead of a pspimage. I haven't installed Paint Shop Pro on my machine yet after having to reformat the drive.
> zipknitter, would it be possible for someone to write out the instructions for you so you could make it? Having never read a chart before, I am thankful to Dee for her patience and wonderful directions. It truly is a beautiful shawl!
> 
> I am currently on Chart 3, Row 7. I've found that what works for me is to work the pattern, placing a marker at the end of each of the blue shaded areas like someone mentioned. I count the stitches to make sure I have 12 in that group, then move on to the next set. I count them again during the purl row and remove the markers as I go. It certainly makes it less stressful for me. LOL No one in the house today, so I am definitely picking up the knitting needles!


i'm doing that in chart 3 too!!! it was too easy to lose your place with the yo's and decreases and k1's


----------



## scarfzini

chart 1 , how many time we need to do it? one time?


----------



## nanciann

scarfzini said:


> chart 1 , how many time we need to do it? one time?


Yes, just once. Leaf Bud Chart 2 is the only one that needs to be repeated.


----------



## stevieland

*Here is a link that shows you how to fix a missing yarn over on the next purl side of your work. Cool, huh?*

http://jessimuhkaknits.blogspot.com/2005/09/fix-it-series-volume-one-missing-yarn.html



scarfzini said:


> chart 1 , how many time we need to do it? one time?


Yes. I would strongly recommend to knit the charts side by side with the Tutorial instructions. Follow exactly what it says to do for each chart and you will know how many times to do what.

Good luck!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Stevieland wrote: reply to BlueButterfly re: Markers suggestion.

Once you get to row 5 you are going to have to move those markers back and forth, because the decreases borrow from stitches outside of the pattern repeat. When you start, you will see what i mean. I would personally dispense with them at that point, but that's just me.
_______________________________________________
Yes, I had already read your previous post on this and sorry if I didn't mention that it would not work on the rest of chart 3 or 4. 

The marker system I use (and I use it on other projects)works well for me on regular repeats in the current row I'm working on, as I do not like stopping several times in a row to read my knitting, or place and remove small markers and I am bad at keeping notes. I prefer to do the whole row and then go back to check the sections, do any corrections and then just pull out the thread from the end rather than taking out markers one by one. I then use my thread iver agaub ub tge bext riw if I can or need to. I only sent the note about my system in case someone would like to try it if they don't like using the snap on markers or the round ones. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Dana Kay - Lovely job and nice colour.


----------



## EweWho

kac47874 said:


> i'm doing that in chart 3 too!!! it was too easy to lose your place with the yo's and decreases and k1's


I found that I only needed the markers in Rows 5 and 7 of Chart 3. Once I got past them, it was easy to see what was going on with the pattern. I think part of my problem is that the color of my yarn was very dark in that part of the pattern, making it impossible to see what was happening.

Chart 4 is turning out to be a piece of cake after that! I've decided to knit until I run out of yarn, then see if any of the other yarn I got (same yarn, different color combination, but similar) will blend with it. If not, I will frog it all back to Chart 2 and take out a couple of the repeats.


----------



## momanna

Uggh!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Yes, dark yarn is a bit painful to work with. Mine is navy with dark green and purple. I'm working with it laying on a white table cloth - Can't say it helps a lot but I'm trying to trick myself into believing it does. (ha ha)


----------



## DanaKay

I use an Ott light when working dark colors.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

stevieland said:


> *Here is a link that shows you how to fix a missing yarn over on the next purl side of your work. Cool, huh?*
> 
> Thanks Dee. Just what I needed.
> Shirley


----------



## stevieland

marimom said:


> I am on row 6 of chart 2, finally. My yarn is baby alpaca and very, very fuzzy. I can see why you do not recommend a fuzzy yarn, Dee. I am wondering how it will block out. It is beige with some variations of browns and gray.


I'm sure it will block out fine. All shawls look like a blob until you block them. Alpaca always blocks out beautifully and is very warm even with a sheer lace.



DanaKay said:


> I use an Ott light when working dark colors.


Hurray for Ott lights! Unless I'm at work under bright flourescents (not sure how to spell that) I use the Ott light for all knitting.


----------



## EqLady

I'm totally confused by row 17 of Chart 4. I assume that the previous chart 4 rows are knit as shown in the chart, but I don't understand how you can knit 11 when there are only nine stitches to knit into. What am I missing? And I assume the "do not purl back" refers only to page 18?


----------



## seamus

Here I am again, and I'm sure Dee will pull her hair out in frustration. So sorry Dee, but I am still going for the Ashton, althouth I have got nothing done as yet. This is what I have discovered. I am using sock yarn, and it is not twisted and splits very easily. I undid 3 times again this morning because of that.You don't realise you have split and so carry on blissfully. Also I have a brand new set of Addi lace, but they are so small the top of the needle only reaches my palm, and I keep losing the needle. I have never knitted using the top of the needle. I did not know there were different needle lengths, nor did the seller point that out. I'm 5'8" I need regular needles. I don't know what to do under the circumstances, maybe my ladies in this group will know. I am new at lace as you know. I didn't realise there was a difference in wools etc. If it said lace, Bingo I ordered it. I have some lace here which is full of pieces of hair, so I won't use it. I have some Madeline Tosh on order which should be here shortly. I don't know how that will work, If it isn't right I shall try again. I am now using the knit pick that was in the trial package. It is working fine except the cord keeps bending and they are attached not the changeable. I have a little tip if anyone is interested. My knit pick was getting blunt, so I used a finger nail sandpaper stick, to gently file down the tips right at the end of the needle, and they are fine now and working well. All the shawls are breathtaking, and you should be very proud of your students Dee, who couldn't have done it without you.There is no limit to how beautiful these shawls can get.regards. Seamus.


----------



## Carol (UK)

I am on row 5 of chart 2 and have just worked the blue shaded part for the fifth time, and am now working the white up to the centre stitch, but instead of having 2 knit stitches before the YO I have got the ssk. In other words after the shaded part it goes like this:- knit 8sts, YO, ssk, YO. I have got Knit 8 sts, YO, ssk, and my next stitch is the centre. It seems I am 2 stitches out somewhere. I've counted back twice and can't find anything. HELP!!


----------



## Northernrobin

EqLady said:


> I'm totally confused by row 17 of Chart 4. I assume that the previous chart 4 rows are knit as shown in the chart, but I don't understand how you can knit 11 when there are only nine stitches to knit into. What am I missing? And I assume the "do not purl back" refers only to page 18?


knit 11 means that there are 11 stitches between the Yos..that is because you are also knitting into the previous row's Yos, which adds 2 stitches on either side of the 9 ones...you purl back with every row..accept the very last one..instead you bind off..and check the directions about binding off..do it as directed and loosely!


----------



## Northernrobin

Carol (UK) said:


> I am on row 5 of chart 2 and have just worked the blue shaded part for the fifth time, and am now working the white up to the centre stitch, but instead of having 2 knit stitches before the YO I have got the ssk. In other words after the shaded part it goes like this:- knit 8sts, YO, ssk, YO. I have got Knit 8 sts, YO, ssk, and my next stitch is the centre. It seems I am 2 stitches out somewhere. I've counted back twice and can't find anything. HELP!!


at a guess I would say go back and check that you did not miss some YOs somewhere..for starts did you remember to put them on either side of the center stitch...also look back at previous rows for missing yos including both of the ends of each row..as its the most common thing to miss. have you been reading your knitting after completing each row? that is the only way to make progress.


----------



## EqLady

Carol, if you had the correct number of stitches on the previous row and you are two stitches short of the correct number now, somewhere in the first half you have knitted too many stitches. Did you by chance knit 10 stitches in one of the blue repeats rather than eight?


----------



## EqLady

Thank you, northernrobin, I'm not there yet so I hope it will just work out when I do get there. It just looks odd on the paper.


----------



## scarfzini

Thanks nanciann


----------



## stevieland

I need to go grocery shopping and make some dinner, but when I can later tonight I will try to figure this stuff out. Robin gave good advice already. If you are getting to the end of a chart and find you don't have enough/have too many stitches left before the center stitch, I will recommend everyone to go back to the beginning of the row and check every stitch against the chart stitches to make sure you did them right. 

Til later...


----------



## stevieland

seamus said:


> Here I am again, and I'm sure Dee will pull her hair out in frustration. So sorry Dee, but I am still going for the Ashton, althouth I have got nothing done as yet. This is what I have discovered. I am using sock yarn, and it is not twisted and splits very easily. I undid 3 times again this morning because of that.You don't realise you have split and so carry on blissfully. Also I have a brand new set of Addi lace, but they are so small the top of the needle only reaches my palm, and I keep losing the needle. I have never knitted using the top of the needle. I did not know there were different needle lengths, nor did the seller point that out. I'm 5'8" I need regular needles. I don't know what to do under the circumstances, maybe my ladies in this group will know. I am new at lace as you know. I didn't realise there was a difference in wools etc. If it said lace, Bingo I ordered it. I have some lace here which is full of pieces of hair, so I won't use it. I have some Madeline Tosh on order which should be here shortly. I don't know how that will work, If it isn't right I shall try again. I am now using the knit pick that was in the trial package. It is working fine except the cord keeps bending and they are attached not the changeable. I have a little tip if anyone is interested. My knit pick was getting blunt, so I used a finger nail sandpaper stick, to gently file down the tips right at the end of the needle, and they are fine now and working well. All the shawls are breathtaking, and you should be very proud of your students Dee, who couldn't have done it without you.There is no limit to how beautiful these shawls can get.regards. Seamus.


Just have a minute, but I think most circular needles only will reach your palm regardless of your height. How long are the needles themselves before the join?

I will not pull out my hair regardless of how many questions you have. I am a tough old broad and you are going to have to bring on a lot more than that to ruffle my feathers, missy! We are going to help you do this.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seamus

Oh I am so relieved I haven't upset anyone - the Addi needles from tip to where they join is 3 1/2 inches..seaumus


----------



## Carol (UK)

Northernrobin said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am on row 5 of chart 2 and have just worked the blue shaded part for the fifth time, and am now working the white up to the centre stitch, but instead of having 2 knit stitches before the YO I have got the ssk. In other words after the shaded part it goes like this:- knit 8sts, YO, ssk, YO. I have got Knit 8 sts, YO, ssk, and my next stitch is the centre. It seems I am 2 stitches out somewhere. I've counted back twice and can't find anything. HELP!!
> 
> 
> 
> at a guess I would say go back and check that you did not miss some YOs somewhere..for starts did you remember to put them on either side of the center stitch...also look back at previous rows for missing yos including both of the ends of each row..as its the most common thing to miss. have you been reading your knitting after completing each row? that is the only way to make progress.
Click to expand...

Thank you Northernrobin that was very helpful


----------



## Carol (UK)

EqLady said:


> Carol, if you had the correct number of stitches on the previous row and you are two stitches short of the correct number now, somewhere in the first half you have knitted too many stitches. Did you by chance knit 10 stitches in one of the blue repeats rather than eight?


That's it!! Thank you, Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Carolannknits

I got a good laugh when I read about someone blocking her shawl on the bed. I did that too, and didn't think I would be able to stand up after. I can't get on the floor either unless I wan't to stay there. Haven't figured out an alternative yet.


----------



## wreni

I have celebrated each new Ashton Shawl and have drawn such inspiration for each finished project posted. I knew that this would be a challenging project going in, being new to lace and shawl knitting. I have proceeded at the Tortoise's pace, very carefully and yet mistakes have been made and lessons learned along the way. I'm posting my work at the beginning of row 5 on chart 3. You can see my frequent use of lifelines; I fear I would have folded in frustration without them. I post the photo here. Can this ugly duckling ever be a swan?


----------



## agnescr

I have just finished casting off(BO) my latest Ashton,un- soaked and unblocked she measures 24inches by 48 inches and I still don't like the red just as well it's not for me.....sighs


----------



## DanaKay

wreni said:


> I have celebrated each new Ashton Shawl and have drawn such inspiration for each finished project posted. I knew that this would be a challenging project going in, being new to lace and shawl knitting. I have proceeded at the Tortoise's pace, very carefully and yet mistakes have been made and lessons learned along the way. I'm posting my work at the beginning of row 5 on chart 3. You can see my frequent use of lifelines; I fear I would have folded in frustration without them. I post the photo here. Can this ugly duckling ever be a swan?


Oh Yes, that will be a beautiful swan! Love the color. Just wait until you see it dressed! You will so love it! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

agnescr said:


> I have just finished casting off(BO) my latest Ashton,un- soaked and unblocked she measures 24inches by 48 inches and I still don't like the red just as well it's not for me.....sighs


Can hardly wait to see this Red Ashton dressed. I think it will be awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Northernrobin

wreni said:


> I have celebrated each new Ashton Shawl and have drawn such inspiration for each finished project posted. I knew that this would be a challenging project going in, being new to lace and shawl knitting. I have proceeded at the Tortoise's pace, very carefully and yet mistakes have been made and lessons learned along the way. I'm posting my work at the beginning of row 5 on chart 3. You can see my frequent use of lifelines; I fear I would have folded in frustration without them. I post the photo here. Can this ugly duckling ever be a swan?


Wendy..you picked my favorite color! I have some skeins of that color in a lace weight..it will be beautiful!


----------



## beadness

I will not pull out my hair regardless of how many questions you have. I am a tough old broad and you are going to have to bring on a lot more than that to ruffle my feathers, missy! We are going to help you do this.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Dee, thank you twice. Once for having the above quoted "attitude." That's what makes a great teacher.

Second, thank you for taking the time to make the yarn suggestions I asked for. It was well said and very helpful.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Agnescr & Wreni - both of your shawls are beautiful and the colours are spectacular.


----------



## SweetLorraine

I have finally begun my Ashton...casted on this evening. I have gotten through chart 1 and the first repeat of chart 2. I am loving the look of the shawlette!


----------



## stevieland

seamus said:


> Oh I am so relieved I haven't upset anyone - the Addi needles from tip to where they join is 3 1/2 inches..seaumus


Wow. That is small indeed. I didn't even know they came like that in the larger sizes (larger than like US2 I mean). Mine are 5" long. I wouldn't like that either.



wreni said:


> I have celebrated each new Ashton Shawl and have drawn such inspiration for each finished project posted. I knew that this would be a challenging project going in, being new to lace and shawl knitting. I have proceeded at the Tortoise's pace, very carefully and yet mistakes have been made and lessons learned along the way. I'm posting my work at the beginning of row 5 on chart 3. You can see my frequent use of lifelines; I fear I would have folded in frustration without them. I post the photo here. Can this ugly duckling ever be a swan?


It is already a pretty duckling! I love the color. You will be fine. Good for you for sticking with it. I can tell with your attention to detail with the lifelines that you are on the right path. Go wreni!!


----------



## DanaKay

I think Addis is coming out with 5" on some of their needles that are shorter, sometime this year. Not all Addis are that short. I think somewhere I saw where you can choose the length needle you want. Darn can't remember the vendor where I saw that.
That's what comes of web crawling and brain fog!


----------



## DanaKay

I am really loving this tosh light yarn! rip it out on a pile and did not knot up! Ready to start knitting again.
I have to say fellow Kal'ers Dee's yarn suggestions are spot on. If you try them, you will love them.


----------



## Typsknits

Agnescr and Wren your shawls are really beautiful! Love the colours as well!


----------



## agnescr

Well here she is...60grms Adriafil Zephir 50 lace weight knitted on 3.75mm. BO on 4.5mm 
stretched she is 64 inches wide 32 inches deep so hoping for 60x30 when dry,table is taking up half my bedroom space


----------



## Carol (UK)

Your shawls are beautiful. I hope mine will look as good as yours when I eventually finish it!


----------



## DanaKay

Agnescr,
Very nice! good stitch definition with that yarn. That will be a nice size also. I think you said it is spoken for. I am sure they will be very happy and enjoy wearing it! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Carol (UK) said:


> Your shawls are beautiful. I hope mine will look as good as yours when I eventually finish it!


Carol no reason what sover that your shawl will be a beautiful as ours with a great pattern and a fantastic designer how could it be otherwise........all it need is count count count ....did I say count/ life lines and read your knitting.......good luck x


----------



## agnescr

DanaKay said:


> Agnescr,
> Very nice! good stitch definition with that yarn. That will be a nice size also. I think you said it is spoken for. I am sure they will be very happy and enjoy wearing it! :thumbup:


Thanks Danakay...it is for my friends birthday in April


----------



## Carol (UK)

agnescr said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your shawls are beautiful. I hope mine will look as good as yours when I eventually finish it!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol no reason what sover that your shawl will be a beautiful as ours with a great pattern and a fantastic designer how could it be otherwise........all it need is count count count ....did I say count/ life lines and read your knitting.......good luck x
Click to expand...

Yes I agree. If I'd have been left on my own to do this, I would've given up long ago, but with the encouragement of all you people out there I have been spurred on. I have devised my own way of understanding the charts by writing everything down the way I understand it! and it's working. :thumbup: 
PS: Could you tell me where you got your blocking boards etc., from? Many Thanks


----------



## knit2p2

This sounds like fun and the patterns seems like a really good one. Count me in.


----------



## thegrape

Beautiful color. Can't wait to see it finished


wreni said:


> I have celebrated each new Ashton Shawl and have drawn such inspiration for each finished project posted. I knew that this would be a challenging project going in, being new to lace and shawl knitting. I have proceeded at the Tortoise's pace, very carefully and yet mistakes have been made and lessons learned along the way. I'm posting my work at the beginning of row 5 on chart 3. You can see my frequent use of lifelines; I fear I would have folded in frustration without them. I post the photo here. Can this ugly duckling ever be a swan?


----------



## Sandiego

Agnescr,

Your Ashton is stunning!!!! Wow!!!! Blocking sure does make a big difference. You did a gorgeous job!!!! The color I love. Okay, now which shawl are you going to start?I am envious. I am almost done with the second repeat of chart 2 on the Ashton. Anyway, beautiful job!!!! ;0)


----------



## Carol (UK)

Somewhere in our 117 pages! there is the offer of being shown how to use the Shawl Percentage Chart. I would like to know if that's ok. Thanks, Carol.


----------



## MarthaNell

Another gorgous one.
I just started mine this weekend. I am on the third repeat of the second chart. So far I am thinking this is an easy pattern. Lot easier that the tablecloth.


----------



## MarthaNell

Another gorgous one.
I just started mine this weekend. I am on the third repeat of the second chart. So far I am thinking this is an easy pattern. Lot easier that the tablecloth.


----------



## agnescr

Carol (UK) said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your shawls are beautiful. I hope mine will look as good as yours when I eventually finish it!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol no reason what sover that your shawl will be a beautiful as ours with a great pattern and a fantastic designer how could it be otherwise........all it need is count count count ....did I say count/ life lines and read your knitting.......good luck x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree. If I'd have been left on my own to do this, I would've given up long ago, but with the encouragement of all you people out there I have been spurred on. I have devised my own way of understanding the charts by writing everything down the way I understand it! and it's working. :thumbup:
> PS: Could you tell me where you got your blocking boards etc., from? Many Thanks
Click to expand...

Carol I got both on line. mats are interlocking foam playmats from ArrowUK cost £18 and the blocking wires were from www.iknit.org.uk (iknitshop.org.uk) with delivery £22.35.the shop is 106 Lower Marsh London SE1 7AB.Some folk are using insulating board from building supplies for blocking mats


----------



## nanciann

wreni said:


> I have celebrated each new Ashton Shawl and have drawn such inspiration for each finished project posted. I knew that this would be a challenging project going in, being new to lace and shawl knitting. I have proceeded at the Tortoise's pace, very carefully and yet mistakes have been made and lessons learned along the way. I'm posting my work at the beginning of row 5 on chart 3. You can see my frequent use of lifelines; I fear I would have folded in frustration without them. I post the photo here. Can this ugly duckling ever be a swan?


Your shawl is looking great! This isn't a race. Take your time. Enjoy knitting and when those lifelines come out and you block it.....Your shawl will be one of the most beautiful swans .. just wait and see.


----------



## nanciann

DanaKay said:


> I think Addis is coming out with 5" on some of their needles that are shorter, sometime this year. Not all Addis are that short. I think somewhere I saw where you can choose the length needle you want. Darn can't remember the vendor where I saw that.
> That's what comes of web crawling and brain fog!


I read the same thing somewhere. It seems people are complaining about the length and the new longer needles should be out soon.
Just found a site with the new needles. They are 5.5 " and they have an added feature. A way of adding a lifeline.
Also a $20.00 rebate and free shipping. Guess what I'm getting for my Anniversary.
http://www.addineedleshop.com/lace_click_long/addi_lace_click_long.htm


----------



## EqLady

I'm so sorry you are unhappy with what is my favorite color - I'll be happy to take it off your hands  !!! Beautiful work.


----------



## Carolannknits

I want to buy yarn for Alexandra and must have misunderstood the yarn requirements. Do I need 2 skeins of about 400 yards or is there yarn out there somewhere that comes in cones or skeins of 600 yards so there are no joins. I'm leaning towards Madalinetosh light, love the colors, but it's at the top of my budget.


----------



## wreni

Agnescr,

How can anyone Not be happy looking at that gorgeous red red shawl. It is so beautiful. The difference after blocking is amazing. Your intended recipient is going to be wowed big-time! Congratulations.


----------



## agnescr

wreni said:


> Agnescr,
> 
> How can anyone Not be happy looking at that gorgeous red red shawl. It is so beautiful. The difference after blocking is amazing. Your intended recipient is going to be wowed big-time! Congratulations.


thank you ........had it been purple I would have a hard time parting with it but I just don't like red,


----------



## YarnLady

What beauty!! Your scarve is gorgeous! I like the red color, too!! 

YarnLady


----------



## Brenda19605

Well, I have very, very bad news for my Ashton. I have made it through the "bad" part of chart 3. But, in looking at my shawl spread out, I see that in about the middle of the shawl, I have knitted part of a purl row. Since the yarn is two completely different colors, the knitted section looks like a partial stripe. It is not that noticeable to anyone who does not knit, but "I" notice it glaring. Now, do I frog the umtine rows, or do I leave the mistake and carry on? I know Dee would say frog, and my perfectionist self says frog, but I haven't decided yet. I guess I will have to see how many rows have to be frogged before making the final decision. I almost know that I will decide to frog, even if a tremendous amount has to be redone, IF I can figure out EXACTLY where the mistake is. Any thoughts on this?

Brenda


----------



## EqLady

I'm like you (perfectionist self) - if I saw something like that, I would have a difficult time continuing the project if I didn't fix it. It would probably become a terminal WIP.


----------



## Carolannknits

My finished Ashton. The color is a light purple. I know it's acrylic because it wouldn't block the way I wanted it to. I did 7 repeats of chart 2. It measures 39in by 51in., using size 5 needles. I think I should have gone up 1 needle size.


----------



## Sandiego

Carolann,

Your Ashton is beautiful!!!!!! I am on chart 2 just getting ready to do the 3rd repeat. What are you knitting next? ;0)


----------



## wreni

Brenda, I am so sorry for the bump in the road. I have left several mistakes in my work and just knitted on because 1) it's my first lace project and I knew I would make mistakes and 2) if I Frogged back umpteen rows I might well be overwhelmed and chucked the whole project. I know how cautious you have been placing lifelines and how disparaging ripping out that bad-azz chart 3 row 5 business must be for you. Why don't you put the knitting down and walk away for awhile and when you return to it with fresh eyes you will know what to do.


----------



## wreni

Carolann, your shawl is wonderful and your color choice just lovely. Seeing your shawl makes me want to do my next one in pearly greys. Smoking hot! Congratulations on finishing!


----------



## Carolannknits

My next lace project is the Alexandra Shawl. I'm hooked. This has been so much fun. Thanks for the complements, not completely satisfied with the finished product because my points didn't come out right but overall I'm happy with it.


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> Well here she is...60grms Adriafil Zephir 50 lace weight knitted on 3.75mm. BO on 4.5mm
> stretched she is 64 inches wide 32 inches deep so hoping for 60x30 when dry,table is taking up half my bedroom space


You may not like the color, but this is really a beautiful shawl. Your blocking is lovely and the knitting is perfect. Great job! You should be very proud of yourself, again!



knit2p2 said:


> This sounds like fun and the patterns seems like a really good one. Count me in.


Welcome!



Carol (UK) said:


> Somewhere in our 117 pages! there is the offer of being shown how to use the Shawl Percentage Chart. I would like to know if that's ok. Thanks, Carol.


Let me look back over my emails. I sent that info out in detail a few months ago and would like to be able to just cut and paste here if possible. Give me a few days.



Carolannknits said:


> My finished Ashton. The color is a light purple. I know it's acrylic because it wouldn't block the way I wanted it to. I did 7 repeats of chart 2. It measures 39in by 51in., using size 5 needles. I think I should have gone up 1 needle size.


Regardless of acrylic or points, there is nothing wrong with this. I think you are being a little crazy, Carolann!!! This is very lovely! Please give it the love it deserves. You can use wool next time and get your pointy points.



Carolannknits said:


> I want to buy yarn for Alexandra and must have misunderstood the yarn requirements. Do I need 2 skeins of about 400 yards or is there yarn out there somewhere that comes in cones or skeins of 600 yards so there are no joins. I'm leaning towards Madalinetosh light, love the colors, but it's at the top of my budget.


Buy two skeins of at least 380 each to be on the safe side. If you can find fingering that has at least 700 yards, you could do that, but that is hard to find. That is why I wrote the pattern so you can switch skeins at the border and it won't matter if the skeins don't match exactly.



Brenda19605 said:


> Well, I have very, very bad news for my Ashton. I have made it through the "bad" part of chart 3. But, in looking at my shawl spread out, I see that in about the middle of the shawl, I have knitted part of a purl row. Since the yarn is two completely different colors, the knitted section looks like a partial stripe. It is not that noticeable to anyone who does not knit, but "I" notice it glaring. Now, do I frog the umtine rows, or do I leave the mistake and carry on? I know Dee would say frog, and my perfectionist self says frog, but I haven't decided yet. I guess I will have to see how many rows have to be frogged before making the final decision. I almost know that I will decide to frog, even if a tremendous amount has to be redone, IF I can figure out EXACTLY where the mistake is. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Brenda


Oh Brenda. So sorry to hear.

You are right, you know what I am going to say. And you know what you are going to do.

Just remember. People wouldn't think us lace knitters were such Divas if it was easy. That is why people will look at you with awe when they see your beautiful completed lace projects. Because anyone with half a brain can tell that it is special and hard and that only the exalted few can achieve such perfection!!! Be one with the few, Brenda. Come to us, come to the light!!!!!

....okay, I admit that was over the top even for me.  But the sentiment was sound. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it. :lol:


----------



## Brenda19605

Yes, folks, I must admit that the perfectionist in me demands that I frog. It is only 20 rows, counting the purling rows, so that takes me back to chart 2a. Not a problem. Only a minimum number of rows to redo. As slow as I knit, it will take me a few days, but I will be back to the starting point in no time, and the product will be correctly done. And besides, as a new knitter, frankly, I need the practice at ANY knitting. At least I have found that lace knitting patterns are the most enjoyable for me to work because they hold my attention and I don't get bored with them. So, like a musician who is working to play at Carnegie Hall, off I go to practice, practice, practice after I rip-it, rip-it, rip-it.

Brenda


----------



## AJP

NorthernRobin Your shawl is beautiful!! I love white shawls! They are so lovely and yours certainly is.


----------



## AJP

DanaKay I love your shawl. I love the purple too. I'm sure if the person you made it for loves purple that they will love it too. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Sarahp8687

Finished mine yesterday. I went for black and did 8 repeats of chart 2. Spent quite a lot of time going backwards but didn't give up even when my knit pick cable decided to part company with the needle half way through chart 3 and I had getting on for 300 stitches on it. Managed to pick up the dropped stitches and my LYS swapped the broken cable without any fuss. Thank you for a lovely pattern and a brilliant introduction to knitting with a chart.


----------



## Northernrobin

nanciann said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Addis is coming out with 5" on some of their needles that are shorter, sometime this year. Not all Addis are that short. I think somewhere I saw where you can choose the length needle you want. Darn can't remember the vendor where I saw that.
> That's what comes of web crawling and brain fog!
> 
> 
> 
> I read the same thing somewhere. It seems people are complaining about the length and the new longer needles should be out soon.
> Just found a site with the new needles. They are 5.5 " and they have an added feature. A way of adding a lifeline.
> Also a $20.00 rebate and free shipping. Guess what I'm getting for my Anniversary.
> http://www.addineedleshop.com/lace_click_lo/addi_lace_click_long.htm
Click to expand...

I sure am glad my hands are small enough for the shorter addi lace needles..would hate to buy all of those extra tips..might as well just buy a whole new set and have the extra larger needles and stuff.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Wow, Agnescr. That is beautiful. I do like the red and I am sure the person you knit it for will love it!
Shirley


----------



## AJP

Agnescr, I love the red shawl! It would look wonderful with a Valentine/Christmas dress I have, but like you I would have a hard time knitting with the color.
Thanks for your remarks about that in a much earlier post, it helped me when buying yarn the other day. Though I would love a red shawl to go with the dress, I decided that a white one would be a much better choice for me to knit. I have no regrets that I bought a dark teal to make another shawl, I know I can handle that color for a full length shawl. I haven't decided who it will be for, because all four daughters, daughter-in-law and myself love the teal and have clothes that will go with it.

You did a beautiful job on your shawl!!! Congratulations!


----------



## agnescr

thank you ladies x


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Carolannknits, another beautiful Ashton. Each one has its own personality. It is so interesting how the different yarn affects the final outcome. You should be proud of your accomplishment.
Shirley


----------



## AJP

CarolAnn your shawl is Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing. It is lovely on your bedspread! Congratlations!


----------



## stevieland

Sarahp8687 said:


> Finished mine yesterday. I went for black and did 8 repeats of chart 2. Spent quite a lot of time going backwards but didn't give up even when my knit pick cable decided to part company with the needle half way through chart 3 and I had getting on for 300 stitches on it. Managed to pick up the dropped stitches and my LYS swapped the broken cable without any fuss. Thank you for a lovely pattern and a brilliant introduction to knitting with a chart.


You are brave to pick black! I am considering using it for the next design, but I have to get my new glasses working correctly first. (Let's all take a moment and remember way back when you could buy things that would be right the first time.....)

The cable mishap sounds pretty traumatic. Good for you for keeping at it. Do we get to see glamour shots soon?


----------



## YarnLady

Brenda,

Let me tell you what the Amish people do to anything they knit. They always make a mistake when knitting. If they didn't make a mistake while knitting, before it is completed they will make sure the item they created is not perfect. They will turn around an Afghan square to make it look imperfect or change stitches. Their belief is that no one is perfect except GOD, therefore they can not be perfect and show their humility to GOD by always having a mistake in any knitting project they create. Hope this helps you decide...

I was given this information by an knitting teacher.....
Only God can be perfect.

Kind regards,
YarnLady


----------



## Carolannknits

I had the same problem with those needles and my cable came apart where the needle and cable come together, it's a problem with the knit picks interchangeables. I was told don't carry the work by the needles, I mean how else would you carry them? I hope they fix that problem because I love the wood harmony needles.


----------



## nanciann

Carolann your shawl is beautiful and the color is lovely. Enjoy wearing it. People will stop and ask if you made it.


----------



## momanna

OMG, ladies, your shawlettes are Wunderbar!!! Right now, my brain is not in lace mode, with my upcoming surgery I'm not in the mood. But, All will be well soon.

God bless all you Shawlettes, keep up the good work. I will be monitoring.


----------



## Typsknits

Carolann! your shawl is really stunning love the colour!


----------



## DanaKay

MarthaNell said:


> Another gorgous one.
> I just started mine this weekend. I am on the third repeat of the second chart. So far I am thinking this is an easy pattern. Lot easier that the tablecloth.


I saw the picture of that tablecloth in KP Pictures and it is outstanding piece of work. That is something I would like to get to. I have an antique claw foot round table. It does enlarge to an oval table. Guess that means I get to make two!


----------



## DanaKay

Dee,
I laughed out loud! I am still chuckling! That was good & so true!:thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

AJP said:


> DanaKay I love your shawl. I love the purple too. I'm sure if the person you made it for loves purple that they will love it too. You did a beautiful job.


Thank You! I couldn't wait for the birthday, I gave her the shawl, and she was estatic! Threw it over herself, squealing, Oh look, look, hugging it to herself.....well you sort of had to be there I guess, but it don't get much better than that!
I use to make socks, still do actually, as part of a gift for special days. They love the socks, but never got a reaction like the Shawl!


----------



## DanaKay

Carolannknits said:


> I had the same problem with those needles and my cable came apart where the needle and cable come together, it's a problem with the knit picks interchangeables. I was told don't carry the work by the needles, I mean how else would you carry them? I hope they fix that problem because I love the wood harmony needles.


I have had a faulty cable from KnitPicks. the cable came out of its metal connector piece. Was in the middle of a massive amount of stitches also.........That's when bad things happen, Right?
I have Never had my needle and cable end come apart. I always, always, use the little key to tighten when connecting the needles...........Oh what am I saying! I just put that out there to come back and zap me.......UGH!


----------



## funthreads623

AJP--just an idea: make 6 and pass them around, each one having one for a period of time, then switch...



AJP said:


> Agnescr, I love the red shawl! It would look wonderful with a Valentine/Christmas dress I have, but like you I would have a hard time knitting with the color.
> Thanks for your remarks about that in a much earlier post, it helped me when buying yarn the other day. Though I would love a red shawl to go with the dress, I decided that a white one would be a much better choice for me to knit. I have no regrets that I bought a dark teal to make another shawl, I know I can handle that color for a full length shawl. I haven't decided who it will be for, because all four daughters, daughter-in-law and myself love the teal and have clothes that will go with it.
> 
> You did a beautiful job on your shawl!!! Congratulations!


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> AJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> DanaKay I love your shawl. I love the purple too. I'm sure if the person you made it for loves purple that they will love it too. You did a beautiful job.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You! I couldn't wait for the birthday, I gave her the shawl, and she was estatic! Threw it over herself, squealing, Oh look, look, hugging it to herself.....well you sort of had to be there I guess, but it don't get much better than that!
> I use to make socks, still do actually, as part of a gift for special days. They love the socks, but never got a reaction like the Shawl!
Click to expand...

Oh Dana, that is just wonderful!! I am so glad she liked it that much. (getting a little choked up here again.....)


----------



## funthreads623

just keep going; this will be an absolutely knock-out beautiful shawl!!



wreni said:


> I have celebrated each new Ashton Shawl and have drawn such inspiration for each finished project posted. I knew that this would be a challenging project going in, being new to lace and shawl knitting. I have proceeded at the Tortoise's pace, very carefully and yet mistakes have been made and lessons learned along the way. I'm posting my work at the beginning of row 5 on chart 3. You can see my frequent use of lifelines; I fear I would have folded in frustration without them. I post the photo here. Can this ugly duckling ever be a swan?


----------



## funthreads623

my back hurts just thinking about this....come to my house, I have a custom height cutting/steam table that is just perfect (for me), so that I don't have to bend at all when doing several tasks....come on over!!!



Carolannknits said:


> I got a good laugh when I read about someone blocking her shawl on the bed. I did that too, and didn't think I would be able to stand up after. I can't get on the floor either unless I wan't to stay there. Haven't figured out an alternative yet.


----------



## funthreads623

Kay; I have not seen where anyone else is willing to write out a chart; but, if no one else has offered, I will do chart 3...



EqLady said:


> OK, Shawlettes, I'll write out Chart 1, chart 2, and chart 2 a. I think I can get those right since I've knitted those sections. Since the others are more detailed, maybe some others can split them up? Not promising I'll have it tomorrow, but I'll start on it now, Zipknitter.


----------



## AJP

I love your suggestion. It would be challenging with the ones that live out of state, but it is a thought.
Arleen


funthreads623 said:


> AJP--just an idea: make 6 and pass them around, each one having one for a period of time, then switch...
> 
> 
> 
> AJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr, I love the red shawl! It would look wonderful with a Valentine/Christmas dress I have, but like you I would have a hard time knitting with the color.
> Thanks for your remarks about that in a much earlier post, it helped me when buying yarn the other day. Though I would love a red shawl to go with the dress, I decided that a white one would be a much better choice for me to knit. I have no regrets that I bought a dark teal to make another shawl, I know I can handle that color for a full length shawl. I haven't decided who it will be for, because all four daughters, daughter-in-law and myself love the teal and have clothes that will go with it.
> 
> You did a beautiful job on your shawl!!! Congratulations!
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

Here is a link to a thread that Sunset just started with her wearing her Ashton:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58290-1.html#1021090

I had mentioned that I wore many of shawls with the point down in front, and I wanted you all to see how pretty this looks worn like that. Of course, it doesn't hurt that it is being modeled by a beautiful woman, does it?


----------



## AJP

Shawlettes, It is so exciting!!! I am finally on chart 4 YAY!!! Only drawback is I have to put it down to finish birthday gifts before Sat. and Valentines day. It won't be long though and I can join the ranks of the persistant Shawlettes.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

There are also threads by Deeknits and CathyAnn showing how they wear their Ashtons.


----------



## stevieland

SunsetKnitting said:


> There are also threads by Deeknits and CathyAnn showing how they wear their Ashtons.


I really need to look at the pictures section more. Y'all keep me too busy here and designing more stuff so my princesses don't get bored!!!! Not that I'm complaining....


----------



## BlueButterfly

Carolannknits - Really nice shows the pattern nicely and looks warm.

agnescr - Love the Red, I would be wearing it every chance I got!


----------



## beadness

DanaKay said:


> Finally dressed my second Ashton. Did 7 repeats. This one is a birthday gift in Feb.
> Taking pictures is not something I do well. It was windy and the person modeling is not a shawl person
> Hopefully you get the idea. Sock yarn, wool, bamboo blend. size 5 needles.


Very, very nice. Love the color.


----------



## DanaKay

Beadness,
Thank you!


----------



## beadness

Lyndee, Acnescr, Carolann and Wreni, congratulations on finishing your Ashton's. To all of you...great job!


----------



## Deeknits

Brenda19605 said:


> Yes, folks, I must admit that the perfectionist in me demands that I frog. It is only 20 rows, counting the purling rows, so that takes me back to chart 2a. Not a problem. Only a minimum number of rows to redo. As slow as I knit, it will take me a few days, but I will be back to the starting point in no time, and the product will be correctly done. And besides, as a new knitter, frankly, I need the practice at ANY knitting. At least I have found that lace knitting patterns are the most enjoyable for me to work because they hold my attention and I don't get bored with them. So, like a musician who is working to play at Carnegie Hall, off I go to practice, practice, practice after I rip-it, rip-it, rip-it.
> 
> Brenda


I had almost the same conversation with Dee myself and yes, I frogged it back to the goobers! She's good at bringing out the repressed perfectionist in us, isn't she?!?! You are right with the frame of mind that frogging just gives you more knitting practice...and that's never a bad thing! And after finishing my first Ashton, every time I look at it I'm very proud of the way it turned out and knowing it's as perfect as I can make it. It was worth every rip-it!


----------



## Deeknits

Carolannknits....agnescr....DanaKay....Lyndee....Wreni...Love your Ashtons! Ya'll did a fantastic job!

Agnes...I've been in a red frame of mind lately so yours really caught my eye!


----------



## EweWho

DanaKay said:


> I'd cross my fingers for you, but I can't knit then! :lol:
> I could have pulled the sides out more if I could have gotten to it better, then on the bed. The yarn was very giving. Dang near took up that bed top.(double bed)
> Where do you plan to dress out yours?


I finished Chart 4 last night. I didn't get to work on the bind-off today. I read the instructions on how to do it and will work on it tomorrow. I expected it to take a lot longer to do Chart 4 than it did and I don't have the blocking supplies. I went to Walmart today and found a puzzle mat, 6 pieces, 2-feet squares each, in the sporting goods department for under $19. Their original use is to put under a treadmill or other exercise machine. LOL Tomorrow I am going to try to find something to use for the blocking wires at one of the welding supply businesses like someone mentioned they had done. If I can't find something locally I will have to order them online.

I think it will only take 3 of the puzzle pieces, two across, and one placed in the center of the bottom, but even 4 would fit on my table. After I get it all pinned out, I am going to put it on my front porch to dry (if it isn't windy!!) or on my bed like you did. I have a queen size so it should fit nicely. Hopefully it will be all done so I can wear it to church on Sunday!!

I'm already itching to start on the next one!! I'm only going to do 7 or 8 repeats on the next one, though. I don't want to cut it this close with having enough yarn to complete!


----------



## EweWho

Brenda19605 said:


> Yes, folks, I must admit that the perfectionist in me demands that I frog. It is only 20 rows, counting the purling rows, so that takes me back to chart 2a. Not a problem. Only a minimum number of rows to redo.
> Brenda


I know you will be happier with it, Brenda! Consider yourself lucky. I was sweating whether or not I was going to run out of yarn before I completed it. I had decided that if I ran out, I was frogging all the way back to Chart 2, undoing a couple of the repeats to ensure I'd have enough to finish. That would have been a LOT of frogging! Luckily I only have to bind off and have just enough to do that.


----------



## DanaKay

EweWho,
Mine blocked to 70 inches on the board across the top. I think you did 9 repeats, you may need three or four of your pads across the top. Depends on how much your yarn relaxes to be stretched, though I would think, and also how tight you want to dress it. Mine reduced by 4 inches when I took it off the boards. My center to point was 39", 35" after
Being 2'sq, you may be okay there. Good find!:thumbup:


----------



## Northernrobin

I finished Chart 4 last night. I didn't get to work on the bind-off today. I read the instructions on how to do it and will work on it tomorrow. I expected it to take a lot longer to do Chart 4 than it did and I don't have the blocking supplies. I went to Walmart today and found a puzzle mat, 6 pieces, 2-feet squares each, in the sporting goods department for under $19. Their original use is to put under a treadmill or other exercise machine. LOL Tomorrow I am going to try to find something to use for the blocking wires at one of the welding supply businesses like someone mentioned they had done. If I can't find something locally I will have to order them online.

I went 3 sizes up for the bind off..but only because the cheap bamboo KNs were a bit off..3 was closer to 2 than the 2 was. I know others have said that it takes forever to bind off..not really , I think its the idea that its the last row and at that point one is so excited to finish..at some point I started timing the last row..( not at beginning) and then it was about 45 min. This varies a lot depending on the number or repeats you have done..too. So not forever...just one stitch at a time. still its an exciting day to be binding off!

I think it will only take 3 of the puzzle pieces, two across, and one placed in the center of the bottom, but even 4 would fit on my table. After I get it all pinned out, I am going to put it on my front porch to dry (if it isn't windy!!) or on my bed like you did. I have a queen size so it should fit nicely. Hopefully it will be all done so I can wear it to church on Sunday!!

I'm already itching to start on the next one!! I'm only going to do 7 or 8 repeats on the next one, though. I don't want to cut it this close with having enough yarn to complete![/quote]

opps , my reply is buried in this quote..


----------



## Northernrobin

DanaKay said:


> EweWho,
> Mine blocked to 70 inches on the board across the top. I think you did 9 repeats, you may need three or four of your pads across the top. Depends on how much your yarn relaxes to be stretched, though I would think, and also how tight you want to dress it. Mine reduced by 4 inches when I took it off the boards. My center to point was 39", 35" after
> Being 2'sq, you may be okay there. Good find!:thumbup:


hmmm I have not measured mine after taking her off the blocking board..but I wish she ( Ashton is a her isn't she?) was bigger still. Probably using size 4 instead of 5 made a difference...at the time I did not have a 5 handy and I wanted to start that day..and the weather was lousy for driving to a lYS ( wintry mix)..

I do have some lovely dark green variegated lace weight yarn alpaca/silk blend , 1200 yards ( and a DD who loves that color) waiting to be made into a shawl..but not now. Am learning to knit Portuguese Style as its better for longer knitting sessions.


----------



## EweWho

wreni, I LOVE the colors!! It is going to be beautiful!
agnescr, Oh! That is so pretty!! I don't wear reds much, but that would be beautiful on my mother who does! Very nice! Hmmmm, I don't see any blocking wires in your photo!! Worse case scenario, I can block without them?? Awesome! I can always re-block after I find some!



DanaKay said:


> EweWho,
> Mine blocked to 70 inches on the board across the top. I think you did 9 repeats, you may need three or four of your pads across the top. Depends on how much your yarn relaxes to be stretched, though I would think, and also how tight you want to dress it. Mine reduced by 4 inches when I took it off the boards. My center to point was 39", 35" after
> Being 2'sq, you may be okay there. Good find!:thumbup:


I am not familiar with the term "dress" when it comes to knitting. What does it mean? Maybe I will put the squares 3 across to begin with! The next one is only going to be 7 repeats to see the difference between the two. I'll put it on the needles today but use my metal needles instead of the wooden ones though. Now I just have to make the choice of which of the two yarns I have am I going to use!



Northernrobin said:


> I went 3 sizes up for the bind off..but only because the cheap bamboo KNs were a bit off..3 was closer to 2 than the 2 was. I know others have said that it takes forever to bind off..not really , I think its the idea that its the last row and at that point one is so excited to finish..at some point I started timing the last row..( not at beginning) and then it was about 45 min. This varies a lot depending on the number or repeats you have done..too. So not forever...just one stitch at a time. still its an exciting day to be binding off!


I started binding off with a needle that was 2 sizes larger, took the stitches back off to the beginning of the row and went down a size because I thought the stitch was too loose. I've only done about 3 inches so I think I will take it off again and go back to the larger needle. I realize now that I really want that edge to stretch.


----------



## Northernrobin

agnescr, Oh! That is so pretty!! I don't wear reds much, but that would be beautiful on my mother who does! Very nice! Hmmmm, I don't see any blocking wires in your photo!! Worse case scenario, I can block without them?? Awesome! I can always re-block after I find some!

ewewho..

another poster on this KAL used weed wacker nylon string..in place of the wires for blocking..not sure how..but she made it work.


----------



## Carolannknits

Thanks to all for the nice comments on my Ashton. I wore it today and am much happier with it. Bought some yarn for Alexandria today, it's a beautiful vibrant blue Madeline Tosh Merino light. I have other sock yarn but not enough to make a bigger shawl. Good excuse to buy more yarn if you ask me.


----------



## Brenda19605

Okay Shawlettes,

I frogged back to the mistake, which was at the end of chart 2a. After spending a considerable amount of time removing lifelines, ripping and winding yarn, I have knitted to the last row of chart 2a. Yes, today I should be able to get back to where I began this from on chart 3.

Now, Shawlettes, I have a question for you. I want to knit the Alexandra shawl next. But, I have received an order for a shawl that will provide warmth when sitting inside buildings. She wants to wear the shawl in both winter and summer months. During the summer months, the air conditioning is often too cold for her to sit under. During the winter, of course, there are often drafts of cold air in buildings.

So, now I have to pick a nice pretty pattern that will provide enough warmth. My question is will the Alexandra shawl provide that warmth or is the design in the body of the shawl too lacy to be warm? I notice the pattern in the body of the Wilshire has a design that makes a much denser fabric, which may be a warmer shawl.

So, should I knit the Alexandra next or the Wilshire next? I'm interested to hear your opinions.

Brenda



Deeknits said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, folks, I must admit that the perfectionist in me demands that I frog. It is only 20 rows, counting the purling rows, so that takes me back to chart 2a. Not a problem. Only a minimum number of rows to redo. As slow as I knit, it will take me a few days, but I will be back to the starting point in no time, and the product will be correctly done. And besides, as a new knitter, frankly, I need the practice at ANY knitting. At least I have found that lace knitting patterns are the most enjoyable for me to work because they hold my attention and I don't get bored with them. So, like a musician who is working to play at Carnegie Hall, off I go to practice, practice, practice after I rip-it, rip-it, rip-it.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> I had almost the same conversation with Dee myself and yes, I frogged it back to the goobers! She's good at bringing out the repressed perfectionist in us, isn't she?!?! You are right with the frame of mind that frogging just gives you more knitting practice...and that's never a bad thing! And after finishing my first Ashton, every time I look at it I'm very proud of the way it turned out and knowing it's as perfect as I can make it. It was worth every rip-it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Northernrobin

Brenda...I do not know..but alpaca is warmer than wool.., it also has no spring ( like for ribbing or where you want to stretch it some, and have it return to original shape)..that that is fine for shawls..if you are making lace..with holes this would be warmer...just make sure its big enough.


----------



## Deeknits

Brenda19605 said:


> Okay Shawlettes,
> 
> I frogged back to the mistake, which was at the end of chart 2a. After spending a considerable amount of time removing lifelines, ripping and winding yarn, I have knitted to the last row of chart 2a. Yes, today I should be able to get back to where I began this from on chart 3.
> 
> Now, Shawlettes, I have a question for you. I want to knit the Alexandra shawl next. But, I have received an order for a shawl that will provide warmth when sitting inside buildings. She wants to wear the shawl in both winter and summer months. During the summer months, the air conditioning is often too cold for her to sit under. During the winter, of course, there are often drafts of cold air in buildings.
> 
> So, now I have to pick a nice pretty pattern that will provide enough warmth. My question is will the Alexandra shawl provide that warmth or is the design in the body of the shawl too lacy to be warm? I notice the pattern in the body of the Wilshire has a design that makes a much denser fabric, which may be a warmer shawl.
> 
> So, should I knit the Alexandra next or the Wilshire next? I'm interested to hear your opinions.
> 
> Brenda


I don't think the extra holes in Alexandra will make that much difference if you use a nice merino wool. I guess if she was outside in a nice breeze it might but for what you described I think it would be fine. I agree the alpaca is a very warm yarn but for shawl it's way too fuzzy for me. I still have to tink back occasionally and alpaca doesn't like to be tinked! I wore my Ashton to the hospital the other day, just had a t-shirt on underneath, and I had to take it off.


----------



## stevieland

Brenda19605 said:


> Now, Shawlettes, I have a question for you. I want to knit the Alexandra shawl next. But, I have received an order for a shawl that will provide warmth when sitting inside buildings. She wants to wear the shawl in both winter and summer months. During the summer months, the air conditioning is often too cold for her to sit under. During the winter, of course, there are often drafts of cold air in buildings.
> 
> So, now I have to pick a nice pretty pattern that will provide enough warmth. My question is will the Alexandra shawl provide that warmth or is the design in the body of the shawl too lacy to be warm? I notice the pattern in the body of the Wilshire has a design that makes a much denser fabric, which may be a warmer shawl.
> 
> So, should I knit the Alexandra next or the Wilshire next? I'm interested to hear your opinions.Brenda


Shawlettes, I am waiting to hear back from Brenda via PM for clarification of her wording "received an order for a warm shawl" since all my copyrighted patterns state "Please do not sell items made from this pattern" and we have also discussed the issue earlier in the thread.

As such, I would like to suspend any further discussion on Brenda's comment until I hear from her. Thanks for respecting my wishes in this regard.


----------



## YarnLady

Hi CarolAnnKnits,

I also purchased Madelene Tosh Merino Light for the Alexandra shawl. The color I chose was Forrestry. It is a beautiful bluish green. I am very statisfied with the color.

When knitting sometimes the holes appear bigger than they should be. Do you or anyone know why some of the lace holes are larger than others? Is it my tension?

YarnLady.


----------



## nanciann

YarnLady said:


> Hi CarolAnnKnits,
> 
> I also purchased Madelene Tosh Merino Light for the Alexandra shawl. The color I chose was Forrestry. It is a beautiful bluish green. I am very statisfied with the color.
> 
> When knitting sometimes the holes appear bigger than they should be. Do you or anyone know why some of the lace holes are larger than others? Is it my tension?
> 
> YarnLady.


It is the tension and just the process of moving them along on your needle. I sometimes adjust them when I am doing the purl row....just before I knit them...or should I say purl them....LOL


----------



## EqLady

Chart 4 has me stumped. I finished the first row with 259 stitches. I've been counting ahead to get the number of stitches I should have at the end of each row and, for the life of me, I don't see how I get from 275 stitches at the end of row 9 to 319 as shown on the chart at the end of row 17 when the stitch count appears not to change on rows 11-17. Can someone turn on the light for me?


----------



## BlueButterfly

Stevieland - I have found a hank of Misti Alpaka (Baby Alpaca 100%) hand Paint Lace "dyed to th Stitch" 2 ply 874 yds - 7 sts. per inch on US #2 (Canadian ?) The colour is a smoky purple, blue varigated mix. 

My question is: would this be suitable for Alexandra shawl or Edwina or Elizabeth?


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Chart 4 has me stumped. I finished the first row with 259 stitches. I've been counting ahead to get the number of stitches I should have at the end of each row and, for the life of me, I don't see how I get from 275 stitches at the end of row 9 to 319 as shown on the chart at the end of row 17 when the stitch count appears not to change on rows 11-17. Can someone turn on the light for me?


Because of the K11 on the last row before the bind off. There is no corresponding double decrease for the two yarn overs on each side of the scallops, you you are increasing 2 st for every k11 group.



BlueButterfly said:


> Stevieland - I have found a hank of Misti Alpaka (Baby Alpaca 100%) hand Paint Lace "dyed to th Stitch" 2 ply 874 yds - 7 sts. per inch on US #2 (Canadian ?) The colour is a smoky purple, blue varigated mix.
> 
> My question is: would this be suitable for Alexandra shawl or Edwina or Elizabeth?


I think this would be fine for either Edwina or Elizabeth, but too thin for Alexandra.


----------



## wreni

Need Help (Did I actually admit that I need help?):

I have spent the entire day frogging and re-knitting on chart three row 7. My single ply yarn is barely holding together as I tink, rip, tink, rip.

Has anyone kept a row by row stitch count for chart 3? If so, could you please post it?

My frustration is getting the best of me and I fear I will make a fatal error. My Chart 3 row 5 was perfect, then I knit row 7 everything lined up and worked out. On the PERL on row 8 I "lost" a yo and tinked back and since then it has all gone south.


----------



## BlueButterfly

OK - Thanks Stevieland


----------



## DanaKay

EweWho,
To 'dress' a shawl is the same as to 'block' a shawl. I use both terms.


----------



## stevieland

wreni said:


> Need Help (Did I actually admit that I need help?):
> 
> I have spent the entire day frogging and re-knitting on chart three row 7. My single ply yarn is barely holding together as I tink, rip, tink, rip.
> 
> Has anyone kept a row by row stitch count for chart 3? If so, could you please post it?
> 
> My frustration is getting the best of me and I fear I will make a fatal error. My Chart 3 row 5 was perfect, then I knit row 7 everything lined up and worked out. On the PERL on row 8 I "lost" a yo and tinked back and since then it has all gone south.


If you lost a yo on a purl row, you do not need to tink, you can just pull it back up. For future reference, I would go to You Tube and type "fixing yarn overs" or the like. There is a lot of info out there so this doesn't happen again to you. I know how frustrating this can be.

Here are the counts:

1 - 207
3 - 207
5 - 211
7 - 215
9 - 219 
11 - 223
13 - 231
15 - 235
17 - 239
19 - 243
21 - 251
23 - 255

Good luck!


----------



## wreni

Dee, thank you so much.  I am on such overload atm and can't tell you how much I appreciate your input. Just checking: are those row counts at the beginning or end of knitting the stated row and do they include the border and center stitch?


----------



## beadness

I've done it...finally finished my second Ashton. It's drying on my blocking mats right now. I will photograph it when it's dry and post a picture tomorrow. Of course I've practically written a book about it on Ravelry. It must be pretty obvious how detail oriented I am.


----------



## stevieland

wreni said:


> Dee, thank you so much. I am on such overload atm and can't tell you how much I appreciate your input. Just checking: are those row counts at the beginning or end of knitting the stated row and do they include the border and center stitch?


They are all the stitches on your needles. You'll be fine....deep breathing for wreni!


----------



## Carolannknits

Hi, I have to agree with the other people posting. It's tension, my hardest thing to accomplish when I knit, sometimes I've had to adjust my needle size.
I picked Bloomsbury for my color for Alexandra.


----------



## EweWho

wreni said:


> Need Help (Did I actually admit that I need help?):
> 
> I have spent the entire day frogging and re-knitting on chart three row 7. My single ply yarn is barely holding together as I tink, rip, tink, rip.
> 
> Has anyone kept a row by row stitch count for chart 3? If so, could you please post it?
> 
> My frustration is getting the best of me and I fear I will make a fatal error. My Chart 3 row 5 was perfect, then I knit row 7 everything lined up and worked out. On the PERL on row 8 I "lost" a yo and tinked back and since then it has all gone south.


I never did a count for any of the rows on any of the charts with the exception of the last row of Chart 2. After that I just made sure all my YOs were where they were supposed to be. LOL

The only thing that got me through Rows 3, 5, and 7 of Chart 3 was to put markers after each repeated section. On my purl row I would count to make sure I had 12 stitches in the next section before purling, then would pull the marker out. Once I started doing that I didn't make any mistakes. Once you get past row 7 it is easier to see the pattern as it emerges and can easily spot anything amiss. Have lots of patience as you go through these rows. They require full concentration!


----------



## Brenda19605

Shawlettes and Dee,

Apparently, I did miss speak with the phrase, "I have an order." For that I apologize. Although, I am not sure another way I would have worded it when someone requests me to make a shawl for them, even though, no money of any kind would be changing hands.

Therefore, I should bid you all farewell on this KAL. Because Dee cannot trust that I would never sell an item made from one of her patterns, I need to cease replying on this KAL. I have previously stated to her and others that I would never use her patterns for to make items that I would sell in any way, and I will NEVER do that. Feel free to keep a check on my website in the future.

I do send a big thank you to all of the Shawlettes and Dee for the education I have received through participation here. I will be eternally grateful to all of those who have shared here.

Again I do apologize and warn all to be vigilant watching with how you speak here.

Brenda



stevieland said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Shawlettes, I have a question for you. I want to knit the Alexandra shawl next. But, I have received an order for a shawl that will provide warmth when sitting inside buildings. She wants to wear the shawl in both winter and summer months. During the summer months, the air conditioning is often too cold for her to sit under. During the winter, of course, there are often drafts of cold air in buildings.
> 
> So, now I have to pick a nice pretty pattern that will provide enough warmth. My question is will the Alexandra shawl provide that warmth or is the design in the body of the shawl too lacy to be warm? I notice the pattern in the body of the Wilshire has a design that makes a much denser fabric, which may be a warmer shawl.
> 
> So, should I knit the Alexandra next or the Wilshire next? I'm interested to hear your opinions.Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> Shawlettes, I am waiting to hear back from Brenda via PM for clarification of her wording "received an order for a warm shawl" since all my copyrighted patterns state "Please do not sell items made from this pattern" and we have also discussed the issue earlier in the thread.
> 
> As such, I would like to suspend any further discussion on Brenda's comment until I hear from her. Thanks for respecting my wishes in this regard.
Click to expand...


----------



## wreni

Brenda19605 said:


> Shawlettes and Dee,
> 
> Apparently, I did miss speak with the phrase, "I have an order." For that I apologize. Although, I am not sure another way I would have worded it when someone requests me to make a shawl for them, even though, no money of any kind would be changing hands.
> 
> Therefore, I should bid you all farewell on this KAL. Because Dee cannot trust that I would never sell an item made from one of her patterns, I need to cease replying on this KAL. I have previously stated to her and others that I would never use her patterns for to make items that I would sell in any way, and I will NEVER do that. Feel free to keep a check on my website in the future.
> 
> I do send a big thank you to all of the Shawlettes and Dee for the education I have received through participation here. I will be eternally grateful to all of those who have shared here.
> 
> Again I do apologize and warn all to be vigilant watching with how you speak here.
> 
> Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Shawlettes, I have a question for you. I want to knit the Alexandra shawl next. But, I have received an order for a shawl that will provide warmth when sitting inside buildings. She wants to wear the shawl in both winter and summer months. During the summer months, the air conditioning is often too cold for her to sit under. During the winter, of course, there are often drafts of cold air in buildings.
> 
> So, now I have to pick a nice pretty pattern that will provide enough warmth. My question is will the Alexandra shawl provide that warmth or is the design in the body of the shawl too lacy to be warm? I notice the pattern in the body of the Wilshire has a design that makes a much denser fabric, which may be a warmer shawl.
> 
> So, should I knit the Alexandra next or the Wilshire next? I'm interested to hear your opinions.Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> Shawlettes, I am waiting to hear back from Brenda via PM for clarification of her wording "received an order for a warm shawl" since all my copyrighted patterns state "Please do not sell items made from this pattern" and we have also discussed the issue earlier in the thread.
> 
> As such, I would like to suspend any further discussion on Brenda's comment until I hear from her. Thanks for respecting my wishes in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Brenda, I think that this may be able to all be worked out in a private conversation with Dee.


----------



## wreni

So, this thing is giving me a run for my money. My yarn is now so overworked as to be felting together, lol which makes tinking an interesting proposition indeed! This is getting funny. Thanks Dee for the row counts; they will be my salvation. I tucked out and bought a can of spray starch just in case.


----------



## DanaKay

wreni said:


> So, this thing is giving me a run for my money. My yarn is now so overworked as to be felting together, lol which makes tinking an interesting proposition indeed! This is getting funny. Thanks Dee for the row counts; they will be my salvation. I tucked out and bought a can of spray starch just in case.


Good for you and the spray starch. I haven't done that yet.
Use to be something you always had on hand, until the age of permanent press.


----------



## stevieland

Brenda19605 said:


> Shawlettes and Dee,
> 
> Apparently, I did miss speak with the phrase, "I have an order." For that I apologize. Although, I am not sure another way I would have worded it when someone requests me to make a shawl for them, even though, no money of any kind would be changing hands.
> 
> Therefore, I should bid you all farewell on this KAL. Because Dee cannot trust that I would never sell an item made from one of her patterns, I need to cease replying on this KAL. I have previously stated to her and others that I would never use her patterns for to make items that I would sell in any way, and I will NEVER do that. Feel free to keep a check on my website in the future.
> 
> I do send a big thank you to all of the Shawlettes and Dee for the education I have received through participation here. I will be eternally grateful to all of those who have shared here.
> 
> Again I do apologize and warn all to be vigilant watching with how you speak here.
> 
> Brenda


 This situation makes me very sad. When I offered the Ashton pattern for free and started the KAL, I did not anticipate anything like this happening, so I for once am at a loss for words.

I am not here to debate my copyright, which is standard on most individually published patterns. I will say that I received a PM earlier today from someone who was clearly mad to read about the copyright here on the thread, because she made sure to contact me to let me know that although she thought it was beautiful, she had ripped up the shawl she had started because of it, since she would never knit anything she couldn't sell. (Im not sure why the shawl she had begun could not have been donated to charity, but that is another matter.)

I am just telling you about this to show that the reason I made the post regarding Brendas earlier post was that her choice of words could potentially lead a newcomer to the KAL to believe that someone was selling items made from my patterns (the term "I have received an order" implies selling to me, and I'm sure it might to others) and that I condoned that. Since I knew she and I had discussed this in detail, I was taken aback by her choice of words. I figured that the situation was what she has now described, but I wanted to nip it in the bud and make sure she was aware that such comments might be misinterpreted. I certainly didn't want to start WWIII about it, and I did not anticipate her response.

I have apologized profusely to Brenda via PM since I have clearly hurt her feelings.


----------



## DanaKay

Dee,
Thank you so much for clearing up what appears clearly to be an unfortunate misunderstand.
I believe whenever we choose to make comment, it is our responsibility to say things in a way that it can not possibility be misunderstood by anyone reading it.


----------



## nanciann

DanaKay said:


> Dee,
> Thank you so much for clearing up what appears clearly to be an unfortunate misunderstand.
> I believe whenever we choose to make comment, it is our responsibility to say things in a way that it can not possibility be misunderstood by anyone reading it.


I agree. Every one needs to take a deep breath and relax. This is meant to be a fun time and only everyone working at it can make that happen.


----------



## Carol (UK)

Sometimes super sensitive people behave in astonishing ways only to get very hurt in the process. That's very sad. This is a lovely site, especially this KAL Please don't let's spoil it


----------



## DanaKay

Hey, I forgot! I got a new book today.....well new to me been out probably like forever. Called, Traditional Knitted Shawls & Lace by Martha Waterman.
It has a couple patterns for shawls, no charts though. I would have to chart them out. Has lace patterns and some I don't believe I have in other books, so this is a good. Some history, shawl types and structure, and general care, etc. information. 
Now I just have to get done my shawls I have started so I don't feel guilty taking the time to read it and swatch patterns! :lol:


----------



## DanaKay

Wow! it sure is quiet on this forum this evening! What I forget to take a shower or something! :lol:


----------



## DanaKay

Carol (UK) said:


> Sometimes super sensitive people behave in astonishing ways only to get very hurt in the process. That's very sad. This is a lovely site, especially this KAL Please don't let's spoil it


Well spoken, Carol :thumbup:


----------



## kac47874

might be bird breath?

lol


----------



## DanaKay

Yep, haven't been able to locate beak paste! :lol:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

For the record, Dee you are the author and therefore the owner of the pattern, we buy the right to knit this pattern and we all understand the implications of copyright. This subject gets bought out and discussed regularly. It is clearly written on your patterns. I don't want anyone's feelings to be lacerated by this but I think you had every right to question what is going on with you property. Mis spoken words? Perhaps and it's not good that she took YOUR words out of context too. You will never know what happens to the shawls that we all knit unless we tell you, you have to trust us. for our part we have to be worthy of it. God this soap box is getting uncomfortable. I will get off it now.


----------



## gotridge

It sounds like a simple misunderstanding has caused some hurt feelings. I think Brenda has explained her intent and I consider it over and done with. Perhaps these things should be discussed in private in the future. I do hope that Brenda will continue to join us. 

My shawl is coming along nicely and the pattern is so well explained. Thank you Dee for taking the fear out of this for me. 

Patti


----------



## sunnybutterfly

I have just re read my post and I sound so pompous and holier than thou. I apologise.


----------



## Deeknits

Carol (UK) said:


> Sometimes super sensitive people behave in astonishing ways only to get very hurt in the process. That's very sad. This is a lovely site, especially this KAL Please don't let's spoil it


Amen! There's always a few who refuse to follow the rules. And copyright rules always produce very heated opinions. If someone won't knit a pattern with a No Sell copyright, even for themselves, then that's their loss and no reflection or fault of yours. Keep it in perspective...look at how very many have successfully learned to follow charts, and love it, because of your talent for writing patterns.



nanciann said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee,
> Thank you so much for clearing up what appears clearly to be an unfortunate misunderstand.
> I believe whenever we choose to make comment, it is our responsibility to say things in a way that it can not possibility be misunderstood by anyone reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Every one needs to take a deep breath and relax. This is meant to be a fun time and only everyone working at it can make that happen.
Click to expand...

Like! :thumbup:


----------



## mamared1949

I have had so much fun and learned so much on this kAl that I would never think of making a nasty comment about anything as I think that Dee has been very gracious with all of our questions. 

I am almost done with my 3rd one of these and I am hoping I don't run out of yarn as I did 9 repeats of chart 2.


----------



## DanaKay

Anyone see the Dorito commercial with the Pug running toward the man with the bag? If not you have to catch it, but NOT when you are knitting. It caught my attention and I dropped stitches laughing at the darn thing!
Got it under control and all is well, but that commercial is funny!


----------



## wreni

It's bedtime now but before I log I want to thank Dee and the others who were helpful. The count is correct at the chart 3 row 9! :XD:


----------



## BlueButterfly

DanaKay - I have the same lace book. Won't say how many years, and it looks as though I have used it a few times. I do remember knitting the Fan Stitch Half-Circle Shawl on page 91 for my MIL. In fact I think I knitted it a second time for someone else but can't remember who right now. I really love this book. I do see small charts for some of the stitch pattrns and the chart legend is in the back of the book. I am now looking at Cocoon Stitch shawl on page 93 and thinking that this is another project that I would like to use some of my stash for.

While checking to see if I had this book I found that I have several books on lace. I'm almost terrified to look at them in case I start 3 or 4 shawls. Can imagine what that will do to me! Horified!! I already have 3 started - Ashton being one of them.


----------



## DanaKay

BlueButterfly,
There is another book. Think it is even the same name just revised or something. I thing this one is the first one she wrote,but not sure. We have the same patterns, but my patterns don't start until Chapter 9 on page 113. Now I know they are pretty much the same I won't bother with the one on Amazon.

This one has Errata for the Kerry Blue Square stapled to the front page.

Check that pattern out sometime and see if Round 18 reads like this: Begin Feather Stitch pattern: *K2,yo,k1,(p1,p2tog,yo,k1,yo,p2tog,p1)twice,k1,yo,repeat from*.

If it does then you have the new revised book, I think. I have not one charted anything!

I guess I'd better not say how many I have on needles right now! I will only mention them as they are completed! It will be awhile!

I just can't seem not to collect these lace books! There are still some I have on my wish list! Some of the out of prints are down right salty! Don't know that I would ever be willing to pay those prices.
Goodness, I don't know what time it is in your corner of the world, but its after midnight here and I have rows to go until I have what I would like to get knitted for the day finished.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## agnescr

Youngest daughter and family were here last night saw red Ashton blocked out,daughter and eldest GD each want on ,1 pink one turquoise and will they be ready next week?hahah will take that long to order yarn ..which has been done and for it to be delivered
In the meantime I have started Edwina in lace weight dark purple and she is for meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DanaKay

agnescr said:


> Youngest daughter and family were here last night saw red Ashton blocked out,daughter and eldest GD each want on ,1 pink one turquoise and will they be ready next week?hahah will take that long to order yarn ..which has been done and for it to be delivered
> In the meantime I have started Edwina in lace weight dark purple and she is for meeeeeeeeeeeee


That is really nice knitting and that is going to be so gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## seamus

Hmm, it's late for me too. Didn't realise I had missed so much in two days. I have been knitting my Ashton and I get to move on to chart 2. It is not good lace yarn, but I'm tired of waiting for what I have ordered. Love this KL, and love Dee too. All the work you ladies have done is beyond description. When I saw the work of the lady who didn't like the points, I wanted to say If I ever get there, I won't care if the point stand up and salute me. Brenda, calm down, things got out of control. I hope you will re-consider joining us. We are a happy family. Keep smiling, Seamus. I hope I haven't outspoken to hurt anyone.


----------



## DanaKay

seamus,
So glad to hear you are getting somewhere with your Ashton. Its almost 5:30am here and I just put down my knitting to turn out the lights and get some sleep.
Thought I'd give one last check to the KAL. This is a great group. 
Happy Knitting


----------



## EqLady

DanaKay, that Dorito commercial won a big cash prize last year for the best customer-created commercial for the Super Bowl. I still laugh out loud when I see it!


----------



## EqLady

I'm approaching the end. How exactly do you change needle sizes? Do I finish that last right side row prior to bind off and just change the needle on the right hand end of the cable?


----------



## Bethknits79

Halfway through chart 3 YAY!!!!!I feel like the little engine that could. I think I can I think I can I think I can LOL!! It seems like this is taking forever! My hubby told me yesterday that he doesn't think I'll ever finish it. I just looked at him and said "gee thanks honey" LOL. Anyway, I'm getting so close I can feel it. The problem is that since I did 9 repeats of chart 2a I have a lot of stitches on my needles and since I can only work on it at night after my kids have gone to bed (my 4 year old is always into something so I don't dare try to knit lace when I might have to put it down any second and lose my place or worse lose stiches) and my son gets up at like six in the morning so I can't stay up too late.... well now I'm at the point where I can usually only get one row of pattern and one purl row done a day. Although yesterday I managed to get two patterned rows and two purl rows done so I was really happy with that. Also, Dee, I was looking over my work and it seems that way way way down in chart 2a I dropped a stitch!!! I don't know how I didn't see it before this. So I just tied a knot in it for now so it doesn't run. Here's my question, should I just leave it like that (because with it tied off you can't tell on the right side that it is even there) or should I try to work it all the way up to where I am now. And if I do work it up I will have to do an extra decrease because I have the correct number of stitches on my needles right now. I am not even considering frogging because you can't even tell it is there and it is so minor...... what would you suggest. Leave it tied off or work it up to the needles and do an extra decrease and if I do an extra decrease which one should I do?


----------



## nanciann

EqLady said:


> I'm approaching the end. How exactly do you change needle sizes? Do I finish that last right side row prior to bind off and just change the needle on the right hand end of the cable?


Yes finish the right side row. 
On the bind off I use a dpn that is one or two sizes larger. You want that loose enough to be able to pull the points out during the blocking procedure.
If you are using interchangeable needles you could just change the right hand needle.


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, that's all I could come up with, but after all these stitches, I wanted to be sure.


----------



## beadness

Here it is, my Color-of-the-Year Ashton Shawlette. I love the vibrancy of this shawl and will enjoy wearing it all spring. It's not so bright that I can't wear it this winter, though this winter is more like spring  It's going to be almost 70 today in Baltimore!

I learned even more from this wonderful forum and KAL for this shawl this time around. It reinforced everything I had just learned the first time and made me an even better knitter. Dee's directions are so well written, I encourage anyone who hasn't given this a try to just jump right in.

I did the bind off on this Ashton the way Dee suggested,knitting even though it was the purl side. On my first I did the bind off in a purl stitch and I'm showing pictures of the two different effects. It's subtle, but there is a difference.

I had a question about blocking the very tips of the scarf. On both of mine I put the needle behind two threads. Maybe because I blocked so hard, those tips look like they just hang there and this might be eased up if I just don't pull it quite so hard when it's wet. It makes the tips a bit floppy if you know what I mean. This also might not be so pronounced if I were to put the pins behind maybe 4 threads. What do you think, Dee?

I put crazy, extensive notes (almost a book) on my Ravelry page for this scarf. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/beadness/ashton-shawlette-2

Without trying to be redundant, I'm posting this to the Pictures section of the forum for those that might not be following the KAL.

Learning how to read my knitting has helped me finish a pair of socks that were two-thirds finished before I accidentally ripped out the needles. They were a lace pattern and sat in my UFO basket for over a year because I didn't really want to deal with figuring out where I was in the pattern. It did take me an hour to put the stitches back on both needles (I was knitting two at a time, toe up socks) but I did get them going again and finished them as well. Thanks, Dee, for giving me the knowledge to find my place in a lost lace project.


----------



## EqLady

Your knitting is exquisite and I love that color!


----------



## kathiba194

Your shawls are amazing and I am in love with the pink one.


----------



## beadness

kathiba194 said:


> Your shawls are amazing and I am in love with the pink one.


Thank you for the kind words of encouragement. It's amazing how much monitors must differ. This color is a mix of reds, oranges, and a little tan, though the tan is more like a pale orange. It's very similar to Pantone's Color of the Year for 2012 which is why I named it as such. It's not a yellowy orange, it does have blue tones; I love that because it has different shades and tones it will match more clothing than if it were just one solid color. I make colorful clay jewelry and have used this technique for years to make each piece more usable in someone's wardrobe.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Beadness, your work is absolute perfection!!! Love to see your beautiful display table again. With much respect, Sunset..


----------



## beadness

SunsetKnitting said:


> Beadness, your work is absolute perfection!!! Love to see your beautiful display table again. With much respect, Sunset..


Thank you so much!


----------



## Pocahontas

Beadness, your pink Ashton is beyond beautiful. Each and every Ashton has a uniqueness and beauty of its own. I am getting ready to begin my second one - it will be black - wish me luck. I would post pictures if I could but I am one of the few who can't accomplish that (think it is just my computer).

Dee, I can never thank you enough for offering this opportunity. I doubt I would have ever tried this on my own. You have been incredibly attentive, supportive, and encouraging to each and every one of us, no matter what issues arose.
What a fun time I have had being a member of the KAL and this forum.


----------



## beadness

Pocahontas said:


> Beadness, your pink Ashton is beyond beautiful. Each and every Ashton has a uniqueness and beauty of its own. I am getting ready to begin my second one - it will be black - wish me luck. I would post pictures if I could but I am one of the few who can't accomplish that (think it is just my computer).
> 
> Dee, I can never thank you enough for offering this opportunity. I doubt I would have ever tried this on my own. You have been incredibly attentive, supportive, and encouraging to each and every one of us, no matter what issues arose.
> What a fun time I have had being a member of the KAL and this forum.


Good luck and enjoy the knit. And have an Ott light handy unless you can knit in daylight!

I agree with Pocahontas, Dee, thank you again for all the help and support you've given us. You're doing an excellent job!


----------



## AJP

Beadness, Your shawl is gorgeous!!! Thanks for posting the pictures and comparison bind offs. I love your choice of colors for both shawls. They will be a treasure to wear.


----------



## stevieland

YarnLady said:


> ...When knitting sometimes the holes appear bigger than they should be. Do you or anyone know why some of the lace holes are larger than others? Is it my tension?
> 
> YarnLady.


Everyone's YO holes are uneven. It really depends on what stitches came before and after the YOs, as some will pull the YOs this way or that.

A DPN at the end of your project before blocking is your best friend. I go over my project, and where there are uneven stitches that are obvious, or uneven YO holes, I just adjust the tension with my DPN. That extra step makes a huge difference.

I do try to check every 10 rows or so when the knitting is still on the needles and will adjust there als



agnescr said:


> Youngest daughter and family were here last night saw red Ashton blocked out,daughter and eldest GD each want on ,1 pink one turquoise and will they be ready next week?hahah will take that long to order yarn ..which has been done and for it to be delivered
> In the meantime I have started Edwina in lace weight dark purple and she is for meeeeeeeeeeeee


Your Edwina is coming right along, I love the color and the knitting looks great. I'm looking forward to seeing the shawl in a darker color.



beadness said:


> ....I did the bind off on this Ashton the way Dee suggested,knitting even though it was the purl side. On my first I did the bind off in a purl stitch and I'm showing pictures of the two different effects. It's subtle, but there is a difference.
> 
> I had a question about blocking the very tips of the scarf. On both of mine I put the needle behind two threads. Maybe because I blocked so hard, those tips look like they just hang there and this might be eased up if I just don't pull it quite so hard when it's wet. It makes the tips a bit floppy if you know what I mean. This also might not be so pronounced if I were to put the pins behind maybe 4 threads. What do you think, Dee? ....


First of all, Beadness, you really are a wonderful knitter. I am so happy that the KAL and the pattern were able to give you the knowledge you needed to finish those socks! No one would ever have guessed based upon your finished shawls that you were a lace newbie, that is for sure. Thanks for your kind words as well. I didn't quote them above for space reasons, but I really appreciated them

Re: the bindoff. I like the Knit on the Purl side because it doesn't call attention to itself. It makes the scallops themselves take front and center, since there is no distracting chain in the front. I used to do the the other way, but now I like the way I did it on the pattern better. But it is a personal choice as always!

I stick my pins into the middle of the last k1 between the 2 YOs when I block. That way the point is centered, and it seems to keep it's block better. You can experiment with that next time, because I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of beautiful shawls in your future.

This pink shawl is just gorgeous all around. The fabric will relax and probably end up like the first one over time, but this airy, open look is perfect for spring. (In Virginia here, with the nice weather you talked about, I've got pansies coming up and flowers already. In late Jan. Go figure.) Your blocking is perfection. Wow. Wow. Wow.

----

Pocahontas - Thanks, your comment meant a lot.


----------



## nanciann

Beadness your shawl is so very lovely. Your knitting is beyond compare. 
I am one of the few that uses a wire in the points of my shawl. I run the wire through the two yo's at the tips and then pin each one at the tip so that it doesn't slip under the wire. I find this easier to measure the distance between the points. I can slide them either way to adjust them. Experimenting gives what is best for you.


----------



## marilynnej

Wreni - I can sooo relate to this.  It took me 5 hours to get this row right. Just made it to row 9 yesterday. Hang in there you will get through it!! Just think of that beautiful Ashton shawl that is waiting for you as the end result.  :thumbup:


----------



## marilynnej

marilynnej said:


> I can sooo relate to this.  It took me 5 hours to get this row right. Just made it to row 9 yesterday. Hang in there you will get through it!! Just think of that beautiful Ashton shawl that is waiting for you as the end result.  :thumbup:


----------



## marilynnej

Beadness your Ashton is beautiful! If mine comes out even half that beautiful, I will be soo happy! This is my first lace project. It seems to be taking such a very long time to complete. I keep making mistakes and redoing and undoing rows. Thanks to everyones posting here, I have a place to go for support and ideas. It is amazing how much I have learned but, I am not done yet as I am only on chart 3 row nine.


----------



## DanaKay

Knittingnewbie,
I can just imagine how upsetting seeing that stitch was after getting so far into your shawl!

I am just wondering how you came up with the correct # of stitches if a stitch dropped. Could it have just dropped in your last knitting session and ran back that far, or did you get an extra stitch in there somehow?

As I see it you have 3 choices:
1. You can try to work it back up and maybe find the extra stitch along the way.
2. You can bite the bullet and rip-it,rip-it,rip-it.
3. You can take a needle and thread same color as the yarn and attach it so as not to be visible.
You most certainly can not just leave it or it will cause a problem when you go to block.
It is also sort of what can you live with.

I personally would have to take it all back and re-do, but that is just me. 
You could set it aside and start another, until you become unattached enough to frog it. I've done that a time or two in my knitting life.


----------



## DanaKay

Beadness,
Love it! It is something how the computer pixel's change things, but no matter, Your shawl is beautiful.
I went to Ravelry, and the pic of the skein shows the colors nicely.
Enjoy!


----------



## Bethknits79

I did 9 repeats of chart 2a and I am on row 14 of chart 4 and I have 323 stitches is that right? Also I just looked at it again and it looks like the yarn broke for some reason (I guess I'll be taking my scissors out of my bag). So I tied the two ends in a knot and there are no "runs" in the fabric so I know it wasn't a dropped stitch even though it looked like it last night when I first saw it. The only thing you can see on the right side is it looks like my tension was really tight for about 10 stitches other than that you can't tell and on the wrong side it just looks like a join.


Oops sorry I mean I have 327 stitches.


----------



## DanaKay

knittingnewbie said:


> I did 9 repeats of chart 2a and I am on row 14 of chart 4 and I have 323 stitches is that right? Also I just looked at it again and it looks like the yarn broke for some reason (I guess I'll be taking my scissors out of my bag). So I tied the two ends in a knot and there are no "runs" in the fabric so I know it wasn't a dropped stitch even though it looked like it last night when I first saw it. The only thing you can see on the right side is it looks like my tension was really tight for about 10 stitches other than that you can't tell and on the wrong side it just looks like a join.
> 
> Oops sorry I mean I have 327 stitches.


Oh you poor dear! 
probably all you could do is knot it at this point. Do you have enough to weave the ends in? You may want to take needle and your yarn, start back as far as you can from the break and thread the it up through the yarn and into the other side and then I think I would try to go back over it. I would use only one ply of the yarn so it doesn't get too thick in that area.
I am not sure what I am saying is right, it is just what I think I would try.


----------



## Deeknits

Beadness.....you've made another Masterpiece! Your stitching and blocking is exquisite!


----------



## EweWho

Beautiful shawl, beadness! I will have to check ravelry to see what it looks like there!

I finished knitting my first Ashton yesterday and started a second one today. The one I'm doing now is on metal needles instead of the wooden ones. I am amazed at the difference. It seems I knit a little looser on the metal ones (they are the same size as the wood ones). I like the feel of the shawl much better. It's the same yarn, just a different color. Now I have decided to wait until I complete this one to see the size with 7 repeats. I may wind up unraveling the first one and re-knitting it on the metal needles simply because I like how this one drapes. 

It seems that every day we increase the number of pages by quite a few. So much reading!! Congratulations to all who've completed at least their first one and kudos to those who have done multiple ones!! It is quite easy the second time around. I only hope Chart 3 will be kinder to me this time than it was the last. LOL


----------



## beadness

Thanks, ladies! You're full of encouragement. I've been gone all afternoon and came back to so many kudos, it's a thrill. 

I went ahead and ordered two more skeins of Tosh Sock for my Alexandra and a skein of Tosh Lace for either the Edwina or Elizabeth. Now where's that quarter. Which one is heads and which one is tails? That said, I might ask for advice, I don't always take it.

Btw, I agree about Chart 3. I'm pretty good at hyper focusing but that Row 7 got me both times. I thought it was Row 5 so I relaxed a bit when I got to 7 and then realized that Row 7 was the "sticky" one. I think the reason is that it's just that the repetitive part is not that recognizable and it takes a lot of concentration with no distraction when knitting that row. To any who have not yet gotten to Row 7 on Chart 3, when you do go sit in a quiet place where you're all alone without background noise (TV, Radio, People ) and see if that helps you concentrate.


----------



## stevieland

knittingnewbie said:


> I did 9 repeats of chart 2a and I am on row 14 of chart 4 and I have 323 stitches is that right? Also I just looked at it again and it looks like the yarn broke for some reason (I guess I'll be taking my scissors out of my bag). So I tied the two ends in a knot and there are no "runs" in the fabric so I know it wasn't a dropped stitch even though it looked like it last night when I first saw it. The only thing you can see on the right side is it looks like my tension was really tight for about 10 stitches other than that you can't tell and on the wrong side it just looks like a join.
> 
> Oops sorry I mean I have 327 stitches.


You can just adjust your tension for those 10 stitches. Won't be a problem, just adjust it over 20 st or so.

I think you mean you are on the row 14 of chart 3. That gives you the 327 stitches that you have. That is good, right?


----------



## SunsetKnitting

beadness said:


> I went ahead and ordered two more skeins of Tosh Sock for my Alexandra and a skein of Tosh Lace for either the Edwina or Elizabeth. Now where's that quarter. Which one is heads and which one is tails? That said, I might ask for advice, I don't always take it.


Two E..s go hand in hand. My advice is to make both....and Wilshire!!!


----------



## Grannyof5

Hi Everyone. I have finally completed my Ashton. Blocked it last night and am happy with it other than the colours as mentioned previously. I made mine to the pattern and it blocked to 22 1/2 x 49 inches. Can't wait to try another one in wool that I like. Dee thanks again for the pattern and enlightening comments and help. I am amazed at the shawls already made. Will try to work out how to post photos when I have time. Well done everyone.


----------



## Typsknits

Beadness your shawl is really lovely and so well done!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Beadness, your shawl is beautiful. The knitting is so perfect and love the color. Congratulations.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

Grannyof5 said:


> Hi Everyone. I have finally completed my Ashton. Blocked it last night and am happy with it other than the colours as mentioned previously. I made mine to the pattern and it blocked to 22 1/2 x 49 inches. Can't wait to try another one in wool that I like. Dee thanks again for the pattern and enlightening comments and help. I am amazed at the shawls already made. Will try to work out how to post photos when I have time. Well done everyone.


You are most welcome. I am looking forward to seeing your shawl. Please don't make us wait too long.


----------



## kac47874

beadness, both shawls are gorgeous and i'd be proud to have done either. i'm at the last row of the next to the last chart, didn't work on it today yet, been gone most of the day. work gets in the way of knitting, but i am determined to get through it. love it the whole way through. 

again like others, love that we have the leader in this group that we have. dee, love you !!! hugs ..... many thanks to you for your contribution.


----------



## beadness

nanciann said:


> Beadness your shawl is so very lovely. Your knitting is beyond compare.
> I am one of the few that uses a wire in the points of my shawl. I run the wire through the two yo's at the tips and then pin each one at the tip so that it doesn't slip under the wire. I find this easier to measure the distance between the points. I can slide them either way to adjust them. Experimenting gives what is best for you.


I also put the wires through the points though I'm not sure I'm going to do that the next time unless I just don't block quite so hard. I think it pulls the last two threads a bit too much and that just using the t-pins would be better. It still helps to use a yardstick to make sure you are even from tip to point and every place in between.


----------



## beadness

marilynnej said:


> Beadness your Ashton is beautiful! If mine comes out even half that beautiful, I will be soo happy! This is my first lace project. It seems to be taking such a very long time to complete. I keep making mistakes and redoing and undoing rows. Thanks to everyones posting here, I have a place to go for support and ideas. It is amazing how much I have learned but, I am not done yet as I am only on chart 3 row nine.


Marilynnej, thanks so much. At least you're past the tough part of Chart 3, the rest is a breeze. That doesn't mean you don't have to "read" your knitting now though, it's even more important now, because at this point you have a lot of stitches on your needles and you definitely don't want to frog and reknit. Keep reading every row, before you purl back, and count your rows after you purl. The time it takes to do that will pay off in the end.

On the other hand, if you make a mistake, just think of it as a learning experience. You'll learn much more from the mistakes you make, unfortunately they are a better teacher than our victories. The trick is, as it is in all of life, to learn from them and not continue to repeat them. That's why we read and count


----------



## beadness

Thanks to all of you who have given me such wonderful feedback!


----------



## YarnLady

Stevieland,

I have just completed chart one, and I have only 54 stitches. I went through each of my stitches and they are correct. I don't, however, have enough stitches for the last yarn over, and the two border stitches. Is there a way I can find lost stitches? I counted my stitches after each row, but I must not have been exact. Accuracy has been an issue for me. Should I frog? I am not quite sure how far to frog back. Any suggestions will be helpful and most appreciated.

YarnLady


----------



## BlueButterfly

DanaKay - My book by Martha Waterman was published "text copyright 1998" Did not have an Erata for the Kerry Blue Square stapled to front cover but under acknowledgements at the bottom of the list of people (Quote And Tasha Tudor for her appreciation of the first edition and her friendship." (So this looks like my book is a revised one.

On my front cover it has on the very top a toffee colour banner (small) with the remrk "An Intrweave Lace Knitting Book" and below in lighter toffee colour it has an oval with a womans head & shoulder profile with a lace head & shoulder scarf. This is placed over a square pictue of the Kerry Blue Square lace shawl in grey on cream background.

Row 18 of Kerry pattrn is a purl row. 
Row 15 is marked (Begin Feather pattern) the patterm you wrote is not the same as the one I have. - Kl, yo, (K2 tog. yo) 7 times, k1, yo, k1: rep from * - 76 sts. 

Appendix is on my page 113, Patterns start pg. 86 with Gate & Ladder Circle Shawl, 2 colours.

I paid $30.95 Canadian. I probably bought it in 1999. 

I live about 100 miles west of Toronto in Kitchener so I think our time zone is close to the same. Was a late night for me as well. Don't always sleep well. 

I went to PA for a big knitting show once. Drove there with a friend. Didn't see much of the city but did a lot of shopping and took in a knitting demo. Now Kitchener Knitting Guild has a knitting fair in September, saves the long drive. 

ASHTON:
I have made it to row 11 of chart 3. Had a fun time with row 5 - lost the stitches - 15 of them - off the end of my needle not once but 4 times in a row. Was able to pick them up without a mishap except I said a little prayer after the fourth time. That seemed to settle things and it went smoothly after that. I have laid it down for the night. It will be there in the morning. No knitting tomorrow - unbirthday for me - 39 - again.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Beadness - Love both of your shawls. I like both cast off edges. Gives the shawls their own "fashion character". Both colours are gorgeous. Still love that table!


----------



## EweWho

BlueButterfly said:


> ASHTON:
> I have made it to row 11 of chart 3. Had a fun time with row 5 - lost the stitches - 15 of them - off the end of my needle not once but 4 times in a row. Was able to pick them up without a mishap except I said a little prayer after the fourth time. That seemed to settle things and it went smoothly after that. I have laid it down for the night. It will be there in the morning. No knitting tomorrow - unbirthday for me - 39 - again.


You are whipping right along! Great save on the dropped stitches! I would've had to rip out at least 3 rows to recover from that!

No knitting on your "unbirthday?" Well in the words of the Mad Hatter: "A very merry unbirthday to you!"


----------



## DanaKay

BlueButterfly,
Ditto EweWho, "A very merry unbirthday to you!"
My M Waterman book has a totally different cover then yours, yours is a newer revision. No mention of Interweave on this one.
I read over that pattern, and I am amazed that we would be making the same shawl and have such different directions! I have p2tog, you have k2tog. I have yo,k1,yo. you have k1,yo,k1. How strange is that!
That is off the corrected pattern, also Errata for the Cat's Paw Square. That must have really been messed up in the book, as darn near the whole thing is corrected.
I paid 24.95 plus 3.95 s&h. 
You no doubt have the better deal with some charting and the patterns corrected.
Now I am thinking that the books while having some of the same info my just be different enough that I will need to get the newer one also.
I worked for 20yrs on the overnight shift. Since I retired I am having trouble getting off that shift, sleep wise, so I am often up during the wee hours.
Fantastic save with your Ashton!:thumbup:


----------



## BlueButterfly

Thanks for the wishes. Just hope I don't see my shadow!
I still have a few rows to go, so there is still hope for ripping out rows. - I'm just waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## YarnLady

To All,

I have just completed chart one, and I have only 54 stitches. I went through each of my stitches and they are correct. I don't, however, have enough stitches for the last yarn over, and the two border stitches. Is there a way I can find lost stitches? I counted my stitches after each row, but I must not have been exact. Accuracy has been an issue for me. Should I frog? I am not quite sure how far to frog back. Any suggestions will be helpful and most appreciated.

YarnLady


----------



## mamared1949

I only have 6 rows and the bind off left and I am running out of yarn!!!! I bought this yarn some time ago hope I can find another skein. Man I am so bummed.


----------



## stevieland

YarnLady said:


> To All,
> 
> I have just completed chart one, and I have only 54 stitches. I went through each of my stitches and they are correct. I don't, however, have enough stitches for the last yarn over, and the two border stitches. Is there a way I can find lost stitches? I counted my stitches after each row, but I must not have been exact. Accuracy has been an issue for me. Should I frog? I am not quite sure how far to frog back. Any suggestions will be helpful and most appreciated.
> 
> YarnLady


Did you do all of your yarn overs before and after the border stitches? Since you are off by 4 st, I wonder if it is that.

I am a little confused about the actual st you have on your needles since you say you don't have enough for the YO and two stitches.

You can frog one row at a time and count your stitches and see where you went wrong.

Or you can post a picture that is very spread out here on the KAL thread and we can take a look at it and try to figure it out for you.....

good luck, all things can be fixed one way or the other!



mamared1949 said:


> I only have 6 rows and the bind off left and I am running out of yarn!!!! I bought this yarn some time ago hope I can find another skein. Man I am so bummed.


How much do you think you have left? Can you weigh it?

Sometimes you have more than you think.... and then again, sadly, sometimes not. :-(


----------



## BlueButterfly

Dana Kay - Thank you for the wishes. I am wondering now if they have re-written the book again. After all it has been 14 years since mine was publishhed. Maybe I should check it out at my local book store. Since this book was published in the U.S at that time there would have been a diference in the money - now I couldn't say how much difference there is - money value changes every day.
I never worked night shift - thank God! - I did however work from 8 - 5 every day for my husband for 28 years and so had a lot on my mind 24-7 regarding the business. Although I have (or rather we have) been retired since last April - I am still adjusting to retirement and I think I have my life organized. I don't miss work at all, but trying to adjust to no work is probably putting me off. I have slowly worked out a life style but as usuall some of that will probably change again. I guess my mind is still working too hard. However it will all work out. Will let you know what the book store says. - PS. My brother worked night shift as well for about 32 years. Retired 4 yrs. ago and is still adjusting to the sleep pattern change.


----------



## YarnLady

Stevieland,

Thank you for your suggestions. The ending yarnover on the last row doesn't have a stitch next to it, which would be the two border stitches. I am going to frog one row at a time to see where I made a mistake counting stitches. I think this would be the easiest way, but if I must I will begin again. I am beginning to think I have a problem with eye/hand coordination....LOL. Thank you for your help. 

YarnLady


----------



## DanaKay

BlueButterfly, 
The book you have is the newest on Amazon. So I think that you have the most up to date book. The cover is as you described. Its like 16.95 US.


YarnLady,
So sorry to hear you are having a problem, but you will get it and be well rewarded in the end! Look at the practice you are getting with knitting lace. Practice makes perfect!
Happy Knitting!


----------



## wreni

beadness's work has been inspirational.

Is the end in sight? I am now almost ready to start chart 4 and figure I'm going to be the last one lagging past the finish line, but, I am finishing! The Border-Lands are fun fun fun!

On to the next lovely work. I want to do the "Alexandra" shawl KAL because I've had such fun here and don't want it to end but wonder if I should re-knit "Ashton" again for practice before taking on a new pattern.

Also I would like an opinion on yarn choices. For the next project I'm looking at Madeline Tosh Merino Light in either the "Ginger" or "Mansfield Garden Party". I wonder which yarn is more suitable to "Alexandra". Also my knitting is so tight I wonder about going up a needle size.

Thank you fellow Shawletts for the party. It's been a real blast.

Dee, thank you for making the whole experience possible. You have a new Devotee.


----------



## YarnLady

DanaKay,

I certainly am getting the practice. I love lace shawls so much that if it takes me 20 times to get it right I will do it. 

The inspiration I have received from seeing all the gorgeous Ashton shawls made by members in this knit-a-long gives me the ambition to keep going. I won't give up!!

You are a great group of people out here and I thank you all for your help. I also thank Dee, especially, for all the time and effort she has given to everyone. She has the best shawl designs I have seen!! Thank you Dee (Stevieland) for sharing your pattern and helping so many.

YarnLady


----------



## DanaKay

wreni said:


> beadness's work has been inspirational.
> 
> Is the end in sight? I am now almost ready to start chart 4 and figure I'm going to be the last one lagging past the finish line, but, I am finishing! The Border-Lands are fun fun fun!
> 
> On to the next lovely work. I want to do the "Alexandra" shawl KAL because I've had such fun here and don't want it to end but wonder if I should re-knit "Ashton" again for practice before taking on a new pattern.
> 
> Also I would like an opinion on yarn choices. For the next project I'm looking at Madeline Tosh Merino Light in either the "Ginger" or "Mansfield Garden Party". I wonder which yarn is more suitable to "Alexandra". Also my knitting is so tight I wonder about going up a needle size.
> 
> Thank you fellow Shawletts for the party. It's been a real blast.
> 
> Dee, thank you for making the whole experience possible. You have a new Devotee.


Opps! forgot to look at the Mansfield Garden Party! But did take a look at the Ginger and I personally think would be lovely :thumbup:


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Wreni, my vote is for Ginger too...


----------



## stevieland

wreni said:


> beadness's work has been inspirational.
> 
> Is the end in sight? I am now almost ready to start chart 4 and figure I'm going to be the last one lagging past the finish line, but, I am finishing! The Border-Lands are fun fun fun!
> 
> On to the next lovely work. I want to do the "Alexandra" shawl KAL because I've had such fun here and don't want it to end but wonder if I should re-knit "Ashton" again for practice before taking on a new pattern.
> 
> Also I would like an opinion on yarn choices. For the next project I'm looking at Madeline Tosh Merino Light in either the "Ginger" or "Mansfield Garden Party". I wonder which yarn is more suitable to "Alexandra". Also my knitting is so tight I wonder about going up a needle size.
> 
> Thank you fellow Shawletts for the party. It's been a real blast.
> 
> Dee, thank you for making the whole experience possible. You have a new Devotee.


Wreni, you are welcome!

I think you have time to knit another Ashton because it will still be about a month before I finalize test knitting for Alexandra. It depends on how fast everyone knits.

And I vote for Ginger!!!! gorgeous!!!! The other one would be fine for Ashton, but too variegated for Alex. The new shawl is all about texture, and we don't want that to get lost in crazy yarn!!!! (That's what I call extremely variegated yarn, which I love too.)

Re: your needle size. Let's check your gauge on Ashton, which is easy to do since there is a lot of stockinette. Wait until you block, check it, I will research your yarn and then we can talk, okay?


----------



## Bethknits79

Dee, yes I meant I am on chart 3 sorry!


----------



## Bethknits79

stevieland said:


> knittingnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did 9 repeats of chart 2a and I am on row 14 of chart 4 and I have 323 stitches is that right? Also I just looked at it again and it looks like the yarn broke for some reason (I guess I'll be taking my scissors out of my bag). So I tied the two ends in a knot and there are no "runs" in the fabric so I know it wasn't a dropped stitch even though it looked like it last night when I first saw it. The only thing you can see on the right side is it looks like my tension was really tight for about 10 stitches other than that you can't tell and on the wrong side it just looks like a join.
> 
> Oops sorry I mean I have 327 stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> You can just adjust your tension for those 10 stitches. Won't be a problem, just adjust it over 20 st or so.
> 
> I think you mean you are on the row 14 of chart 3. That gives you the 327 stitches that you have. That is good, right?
Click to expand...

Yes, that is right I think my yarn somehow got cut making a small hole in my fabric so I knotted it up and I'm hoping it will hold during blocking.


----------



## mamared1949

My 3rd Ashton with 9 repeats of chart 2 is 72x36 and stretched to the limit. I used serenity sock yarn in pink sugar and ran out of yarn just before the last row so I found something in my stash that I thought match and hated it. But now that it is stretched out I don't see the offending color, but I see Some mistakes at the center point. 

I agree that variegated yarn takes away from the pattern. This one is for me and since I live in Southern California I will probably only use it on cold evening out walking or in the house on cool nights. 

I will take pictures when it is dry. Everyone that is not done hang in there cause you can do it 
Linda


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee,
> Thank you so much for clearing up what appears clearly to be an unfortunate misunderstand.
> I believe whenever we choose to make comment, it is our responsibility to say things in a way that it can not possibility be misunderstood by anyone reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Every one needs to take a deep breath and relax. This is meant to be a fun time and only everyone working at it can make that happen.
Click to expand...

In my "ever so humble opinion" (ahem), when we write anything on KP, we should proofread our questions, comments, etc. Even when we've sent our comments, we can proofread it again and edit what we've written. That way, we can be sure we've said exactly what we mean. I'm sure many of us have sent something we've written, then edited it to delete some comments, etc. I sure have!

I think that all on KP are helpful, caring and understanding. I have found everyone I've come into contact with on KP to be tops! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

Just a word of warning to all!
If you receive an e-mail that says USPS Support......DELETE it. DO NOT open. It is a trojan virus.

I say this because if you are like me you order knitting supplies on line and some of it is sent through the post office.

I was waiting for something to arrive. I opened the above email and thank goodness I have a very good virus program, even so, I had the devils own time of getting their screen off my computer and had to restore my computer to an earlier date.


----------



## CathyAnn

Thank you for the warning, DanaKay. It would be easy to open email addressed that way.


----------



## SweetLorraine

Here is the reason that I wasn't able to start my Ashton until this week:


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

SweetLorraine, that is an absolutely lovely sweater. Your friend will be nice and warm. I love overall lace pattern sweaters. I haven't made one yet, but I have several patterns that I am checking out. Your knitting is superb!
Shirley


----------



## momanna

What a lovely gift for a friend. Wish I had someone gift me something so nice.


----------



## beadness

SweetLorraine, beautiful knitting! You do lace well.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

SweetLorraine, your work is gorgeous. Perfect match of the color and pattern. If you are able to pull this, I already predict that your Ashton will be beautiful!!! Happy Knitting and all the best.


----------



## stevieland

Lorraine, my jaw is on the ground right now. You are the woman!!!! Wow. Fantabulous!

The buttons!!!! 

!!!!!!!

That is stunning. I was just looking at that stitch pattern (or at least a similar one) in the 2nd Walker book about an hour ago and thinking how much I loved it. I used it for a scarf I never finished. That takes a lot of concentration, I know that much.

Please post that in the Pictures section for all to drool over.


----------



## AJP

That is an amazing sweater!!!! I Love the stitch you used! Where can we find it? WOW!!! Thanks for sharing it here. I know you will love making the Ashton. It is really a lot of fun. It will be easy after what you've just been doing here.Congratulations on a beautiful job.


SweetLorraine said:


> Here is the reason that I wasn't able to start my Ashton until this week:


----------



## DanaKay

SweetLorraine,
That's some sweater! Very nice piece of work. Your friend will love it. Beautiful knitting.
Did you design it yourself or did you have a pattern to follow?


----------



## AJP

Dee, I am getting close to completing my Ashton and I just want to say Thank You for all your years of preparation, that led to your ability to design such beautiful shawls. Thank you for your beautiful spirit, which has manifest itself time and again as you have offered this pattern free and the service in teaching and encouraging all of us along the way. I have knit lace before, but shawl charts have been a mystery to me. I have several I have dreamed of figuring out and I plan on doing one of them next, but I am ever so grateful for all I have learned on the KAL. It has blessed myself and all of my family in ways I cannot elaborate here. 
I'm sending you a great big HUG of gratitudeOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
May God bless you always. The blessing you have started will ripple on forever. Thank you!!!!
Sincerely,
Arleen


----------



## DanaKay

Amen!


----------



## Carol (UK)

Amen to that too!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

I did it. I started my shawl. I started on 2/1/12 and I have now finished chart 2 for #2 time. Dee was right, trust the graph.


----------



## Lyndee

Thats lovely Deb-Babbles!! I love the deep color!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Lyndee said:


> Thats lovely Deb-Babbles!! I love the deep color!


Thank you. I love dark blue. I will be keeping this one for me. I have not made anything for myself other than a hat or 2 and some fingerless mits. I am so loving the pattern and how easy it has been to do...


----------



## Carolannknits

SweetLoraine I want to be your friend! that is beautiful.


----------



## kac47874

Big, big frog at my house, got close to the end within 7 rows of last chart, ran out of yarn.... my fault, sometimes I don't keep the papers that come off the yarn or lose them. Didn't have any idea how many yards was on the skein. Oops, not enough. Just wound a skein of pink into a ball and ready to start over!!! You know what they say, 
"practice makes perfect" !!!

new idea.... put yarn paper info into the plastic sleeve of the project when I start or take it off.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

kac47874 said:


> Big, big frog at my house, got close to the end within 7 rows of last chart, ran out of yarn.... my fault, sometimes I don't keep the papers that come off the yarn or lose them. Didn't have any idea how many yards was on the skein. Oops, not enough. Just wound a skein of pink into a ball and ready to start over!!! You know what they say,
> "practice makes perfect" !!!
> 
> new idea.... put yarn paper info into the plastic sleeve of the project when I start or take it off.


Great Idea. I have the same problem. So I do not empty the trash in my knitting area for a week or two. After all I only put yarn and yarn wrappers in there..


----------



## marimom

Deb-Babbles - You are one Chart 2-A ahead of me. I might start waking up at 5 a.m. so I can knit before the "official" day begins. Also, I am using shiny needles and a beige alpaca and sometimes the light hitting the needles makes it next to impossible to see the very thin yarn. Walk on, Walk on, with HOPE in my Heart!!


----------



## YarnLady

SweetLorraine,

What a gorgeous sweater! I think I would wear it everywhere!! The recipient of this sweater is so very lucky. You did a great job!!

YarnLady


----------



## SweetLorraine

Thank you all for the compliments. I have also posted it as a project on Ravelry (http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SweetLorraine/vanessa-for-kathy). All the particulars are there! I LOVE to knit.......


----------



## mamared1949

Here is my finished Ashton. My third. I am extremely pleased with how it turned out. The colors are more subdued after blocking. Now all it has to do is cooler here.  

Hope this gives encouragement to those who are just starting.

Linda


----------



## Deb-Babbles

This one is so beautiful. Becuase of the pattern (thank you Dee) and all the pictures of other ones done I have taken the plunge too. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## DanaKay

mamared1949 said:


> Here is my finished Ashton. My third. I am extremely pleased with how it turned out. The colors are more subdued after blocking. Now all it has to do is cooler here.
> 
> Hope this gives encouragement to those who are just starting.
> 
> Linda


Very nicely done! Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## SweetLorraine

SweetLorraine said:


> Thank you all for the compliments. I have also posted it as a project on Ravelry (http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SweetLorraine/vanessa-for-kathy. All the particulars are there! I LOVE to knit.......


The previous link didn't work. There should be nothing after kathy, but the ")" was accidentally included in the link.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Linda, your Ashton is beautiful--love the color. I can't believe you have done three Ashton's, I am just getting ready to block mine. You are very talented.
Shirley


----------



## CathyAnn

mamared1949, your Ashton is just gorgeous... three Ashtons done already??? You're just a lace shawl knitting machine! :thumbup: 

SweetLorraine, that sweater is beautiful. After that, knitting the Ashton and the other shawls would be easy for you! The friend you knit it for must be a VERY good one!

Deb-Babbles, your Ashton is coming along beautifully. I sure like the blue -- in fact, that shade of blue appears to be close to the blue in my Ashton. What yarn are you using? Is it lace weight?


----------



## Sandiego

Mamared,

Your shawl is beautiful!!!! It is a lovely color. I am plugging away at my first Ashton. Taking a break as I just ripped out 10 rows. I will get back to knitting. ;0)


----------



## Deb-Babbles

CathyAnn said:


> mamared1949, your Ashton is just gorgeous... three Ashtons done already??? You're just a lace shawl knitting machine! :thumbup:
> 
> SweetLorraine, that sweater is beautiful. After that, knitting the Ashton and the other shawls would be easy for you! The friend you knit it for must be a VERY good one!
> 
> Deb-Babbles, your Ashton is coming along beautifully. I sure like the blue -- in fact, that shade of blue appears to be close to the blue in my Ashton. What yarn are you using? Is it lace weight?


No I am starting with a Meduim Worsted weight 4ply. Plus it is acrylic and Metallic Polyester. I wanted to save some expense for this one. It will cost me less than $10 to make. I do have a lace weight, wool for the next one. I do not normally work with wool. I love the color blue too and it will do well for me at work. Plus I can wash it more and not worry about it as much.

Red Heart Shimmer is the name of the yarn.


----------



## stevieland

AJP said:


> Dee, I am getting close to completing my Ashton and I just want to say Thank You .............
> Sincerely,
> Arleen


Arleen, your post was very special to me and I really appreciate what your wrote. I've PMed you. Thanks so much.



Deb-Babbles said:


> I did it. I started my shawl. I started on 2/1/12 and I have now finished chart 2 for #2 time. Dee was right, trust the graph.


Looking good!!! Welcome, and you are rocking this out already.


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> Here is my finished Ashton. My third. I am extremely pleased with how it turned out. The colors are more subdued after blocking. Now all it has to do is cooler here.
> 
> Hope this gives encouragement to those who are just starting.
> 
> Linda


Another new arrival! This looks beautiful, lovely color and nice size. You keep knitting such lovely shawls. Soon they will need their own closet. 
:thumbup:


----------



## AJP

You're done!! Awesome! You did a good job. Thanks for sharing!


mamared1949 said:


> Here is my finished Ashton. My third. I am extremely pleased with how it turned out. The colors are more subdued after blocking. Now all it has to do is cooler here.
> 
> Hope this gives encouragement to those who are just starting.
> 
> Linda


----------



## Carolannknits

mamared1949 said:


> Here is my finished Ashton. My third. I am extremely pleased with how it turned out. The colors are more subdued after blocking. Now all it has to do is cooler here.
> 
> Hope this gives encouragement to those who are just starting.
> 
> Linda


Wow, that's beautiful, how any repeats of chart 2 did you do?


----------



## mamared1949

I did 9. By the time i got to the 7th I could do them without looking at the pattern. 

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments.

Linda


----------



## kac47874

ok, so i ripped out the whole shawl because i ran out of yarn. started again with another skein. the 2nd time is going like a dream!!! starting on my 5th repeat of chart 2.


----------



## AJP

Congratulations! You've learned enough that this will be a dream to do.


kac47874 said:


> ok, so i ripped out the whole shawl because i ran out of yarn. started again with another skein. the 2nd time is going like a dream!!! starting on my 5th repeat of chart 2.


----------



## Bethknits79

To all those who have finished great job!!!! Your shawls are beautiful. I think I'm the only one who started when the KAL did that has not finished yet. Oh well, it is not a race after all and I am plugging away. I'm now on chart 3 just finished row 18 so I'm almost done with chart 3. I can't work on it tonight though cause I have to work an overnight shift so Boo but maybe I can get some extra done on it tomorrow. I would love to be finished with chart 3 tomorrow but we'll just have to see how tired I am.


----------



## seamus

Don't fret people, I am the last one draggng behind. I am on Chart two, No. 1 at the beginning. I am using a yarn that says lace on the band, but is like knitting with rope, also full of hair that it keeps sticking the yarn together and I have had to undo a whole bunch back to where I am now.I am learning about yarn, as well as about lace knitting, and I am a whiz bang at undoing. Happy though. I may finish this and I may not - it all depends how much longer I have to wait for the yard I ordered to be delivered. The charge for it has already gone through the bank, but no sign of the yarn. Keep smiling, Seamus....


----------



## AJP

You'll get there. I started when the Kal began, but I barely bound off today and still have to block it, but have to wait until next week for that. I look forward to seeing yours completed. Like you said it isn't a race. It's an experience. Yours is special for you. Just keep going and yours will soon be in the Shawlette Hall of Fame.


knittingnewbie said:


> To all those who have finished great job!!!! Your shawls are beautiful. I think I'm the only one who started when the KAL did that has not finished yet. Oh well, it is not a race after all and I am plugging away. I'm now on chart 3 just finished row 18 so I'm almost done with chart 3. I can't work on it tonight though cause I have to work an overnight shift so Boo but maybe I can get some extra done on it tomorrow. I would love to be finished with chart 3 tomorrow but we'll just have to see how tired I am.


----------



## AJP

Seamus, you're a true Shawlette, you just keep at it until one day you shout for joy when the last stitch is bound off! It has been fun to have you in the KAL with us. God Bless You that you may see clearly what stitches have to be next, so you don't have to pick out so much. We're looking forward to the finished shawl.


seamus said:


> Don't fret people, I am the last one draggng behind. I am on Chart two, No. 1 at the beginning. I am using a yarn that says lace on the band, but is like knitting with rope, also full of hair that it keeps sticking the yarn together and I have had to undo a whole bunch back to where I am now.I am learning about yarn, as well as about lace knitting, and I am a whiz bang at undoing. Happy though. I may finish this and I may not - it all depends how much longer I have to wait for the yard I ordered to be delivered. The charge for it has already gone through the bank, but no sign of the yarn. Keep smiling, Seamus....


----------



## sandyann

Finished all but last two rows the first week in January. Still need to do those rows, but ran out of yarn. Trying to decide what I want to finish it with. I used a bright variegated sox yarn (making it for my tie-dye daughter). Thinking of using an off white fingering yarn that I have that would put a little edge on it. Can't find a color that matches the rest of it.


----------



## momanna

Knittingnewbie, I'm not done yet. I put it aside for awhile.


----------



## YarnLady

knittingnewbie said:


> To all those who have finished great job!!!! Your shawls are beautiful. I think I'm the only one who started when the KAL did that has not finished yet. Oh well, it is not a race after all and I am plugging away. I'm now on chart 3 just finished row 18 so I'm almost done with chart 3. I can't work on it tonight though cause I have to work an overnight shift so Boo but maybe I can get some extra done on it tomorrow. I would love to be finished with chart 3 tomorrow but we'll just have to see how tired I am.


knittingNewbie,

I am not a beginning knitter, but I am new to shawls. Do you find that you often end a row with too many stitches or not enough? I put colored tap above the row I am knitting, and below the row, so the only row I see is the row I am working on and I still do not get the exact number of stitches. I am attributing this to being a new lace knitter, at least I hope that this is my problem. Has this happened to you as a Newbie?

YarnLady


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96941-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

